# Feng Shen Ji



## Fran (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











manga is awesome. i'm on chapter 3 - it's all fully coloured so far. it reminds me a lot of the golden age in berserk.


> The Great Shang dynasty has been in power for many years but the Gods' find fault with the new emperor. Instead of submit to their will at the expense of his people, the Emperor resolves to throw off the Gods' yolk and free humanity. However, not only the Gods but a rival, the young Zhou who submits to the Gods' will for his own purposes will face him! The fate of the dynasty, nay, the fate of all humanity will be determined by this great battle between the forces of Heaven and Earth!


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 16, 2012)

I read couple of chapters some time ago and bookmarked it. I will probably continue reading it after EGScans finish 1st season (38 chapters).


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2012)

are eg gonna drop it after the first season?


----------



## Fran (Dec 16, 2012)

i'm on chapter 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



the escape from the mines is great.
ah gou is awesome. he's just framed the great god for the murder of the slaver's son






*Spoiler*: __ 





and now he's gone and attacked the god! FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 16, 2012)

Muk said:


> are eg gonna drop it after the first season?



i don't think so. this


----------



## Tian (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm up to date, it pretty damn good, i'm loving this style of manga. Coloured and a very realistic with the anatomy of the body. I loved the way it starts out and i thought its a very slow build up after that but once you reach towards the end of the mine part, it gets good again. Its something with potential which you just have to read consistently and patiently and the epic parts will happen.


----------



## Fran (Dec 16, 2012)

for sure, and yeah, having everything coloured is gorgeous. 

just finished the 22 chapters that are released

i feel the main character was a lot like thorfinn from vl saga at first. he even gets enslaved. a slave hiding a past. i like how much he's grown and also the leadership and cunning he shows.


most of all though, the action is great - and the art is 10/10

next chapter is gonna be good.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 16, 2012)

i have the impression that the main character is similar to kratos


----------



## Fran (Dec 17, 2012)

with her death

chapter 23 released.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 17, 2012)

damn this looks awesome

and it's full colored too!

edit: it's a manhua from china  first manhua I read


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, the end took me by surprise as I didn't expect that character to die.


----------



## Tian (Dec 17, 2012)

Meh i totally expected it  I was watching LOST at the part where Bens daughter dies, then i read that and thought "this scene seems too friendly in such a dire scenario".


----------



## Raviene (Dec 17, 2012)

don't think she's gonna kick it as it seems that no vital organs were hit...

loved the MC's logic as I also sometimes do it...

MC: _How old are you?_
Girl: _29_
MC: _Since you god's have three times our lifespan, it would mean that you're no more than a 9 year old kid...you should call me big brother _


...says the 14 yr old kid


----------



## Fran (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't think she'll die either. It looks like a bleach-esque wound - you know, the slash from the shoulder across the torso that never kills anyone. 

I'm not surprised if she does kick the bucket though.

Without spoiling, speculation on where the MC will go from here? Will he ever go back to his slave wife and co.?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder why this is not my popular, the main character is amazing, and the story is one of the best.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh wow, season 2, she's back!! 

I won't spoil who, but I'm sure people can guess! ^^


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 30, 2012)

this manga is up to like chap 90 or something in raws, it's all coloured

it's fucking sick, but the scans are lazy as hell


----------



## Raviene (Dec 30, 2012)

ikr, while the scans cant come soon enough

...its constantly rising to be one of my most anticipated mangas 

Chapter was sick, showed the cunning of the MC and just how batshit insane the God of Ferocious Affiliation is (well duh) 

BTW .... Happy New Year Everyone!!


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2012)

I really like this new batshit insane god. 

Also, 90 chapters out so far?  I had thought that the scans were somewhat close ot the raws.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't believe it took two weeks for a chapter to be released , this is better than Noblesse, Naruto and One Piece.


----------



## Fran (Jan 1, 2013)

epic chapter  he fucking invented the cannon haha


----------



## Drakor (Jan 7, 2013)

That ending...can't believe he didn't notice his sincerity ever since he purposely blasted his own face


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ouch, just when I thought that she might live.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 7, 2013)

now im not impressed...the fucker cant fucking die!! that's CHEAP!!

but im more impressed on the durability of the MC, he got Hulk Smashed to da face and still managed to ask for more 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i want to think she's dead but someone spoiled it in the previous page


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn, the artwork of this manga. :amazed


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 8, 2013)

it's so amazing. I like the protagonist, he's a scumbag yet noble, and a cheap bastart... and smart. 

he's so full of crap, I love to detest him!


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2013)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> it's so amazing. I like the protagonist, he's a scumbag yet noble, and a cheap bastart... and smart.
> 
> he's so full of crap, I love to detest him!



It's sorta ironic, he was a total dick at the start and his dad was pure awesome, he went through slavery for several years after losing his family, so as far as just deserts goes he got his. He still goes on and tortures that kid (for "good" reasons), despite the fact he was similar douchy when he was that young. I'm sure he knew but he never really verbally admits it anyone. Then again it probably didn't need to be said.

Though as far as his battle tactics I can't really find any fault with it. When the stakes are that high, the difference in power that large, and the oponents themselves that understanded. You be silly not to be at least slightly underhanded if you had any real desire to win. 

I wonder if he's going to gain the phoenix armour later on or use something else (since the armor is a death sentence),


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad that Ah Lan managed to survive.  Now to see how the main character will survive.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 13, 2013)

the artwork is just too damn awesome 

Wu Geng apologizing for trying to save the girl 

hmm... i wonder if this will get him back his demigod body (dunno how) but i hope not ... i like this look much better (dat eye patch )


----------



## Fran (Jan 14, 2013)

holy smokes epic chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



rip. old guy


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nice to see that this manga is getting some internet publicity!

damn, i knew the old guy was gonna die eventually, but torn in half? ouch.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

What a way to go, back stabbed torn in half and had your eyes stolen by your daughter. For a second I thought the main character would get a deus ex machina power, and while it did save the girl It kinda screwed him over... Wonder if he'll body hope or manage to repair his body.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm liking how much of a bitch Xin Yue is. 

Shi Xing is quickly becoming my favorite god.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 20, 2013)

god's are more durable than i thought...though this ability is more of a curse for him given his state 

also, i thought by now his uncle would've escaped given his abilities. that must be one fine prison to hold him all these years. but then again there's the desert.


----------



## Gatagata (Jan 22, 2013)

I just read the 27 chapters that were translated. A very good manga or manhua or whatever. The kids father and uncle were badasses.
I'm glad the uncle is alive. Hopefully he teaches the kid the Smelting Aura thingy since I don't like that mantra fire.
But I guess since he doesn't have an arm anymore he can't use that fire anymore.


----------



## Rozalin (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking forward to the next chapter! XD I'm glad that they're releasing this series on a weekly basis now, it seems.  the art, oh the art, is pure awesomeness!!


----------



## Raviene (Jan 27, 2013)

chapter is out Ch. 171

Wu Geng cant use the smelting aura tech as he does not have the talent for it...

anyway, i dont think he needs it as he has the same type of divine power as Tian


----------



## synthax (Jan 27, 2013)

The art is always top notch.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 29, 2013)

Didn't think no one would post the latest chapter:
Link removed

Awaiting the next...


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2013)

and he's back in the arena


----------



## haegar (Jan 29, 2013)

hm. this seems to be something I should look into. Why nobody told me about it and I find it by accident?


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2013)

OH shit, looks like his uncle is about to enter the battlefield.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 4, 2013)

im guessing him donning the phoenix armor is already out of the question as it appears that his divine power seems incompatible to it


----------



## Fran (Feb 4, 2013)

the kid from the mines is back and he's badass


----------



## Raikiri (Feb 10, 2013)

MOAR FIGHTS. YES.


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see how strong Wu Geng will become after being trained by his uncle.


----------



## Rozalin (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome chapter! XD looking forward to this fight in the next chapter!  for some reason, everything I read a chapter of Feng Shen ji (and Blood and Steel as well), I can picture it being animated. I think this would be spectacular if this were animated! XD


----------



## Lasker (Feb 13, 2013)

I've read the 30 chapters and wow I love it. It's the first manhua I've ever read, I think I should start reading some other manhua as well!
Does anyone know what "Feng Shen Ji" means ? It doesn't seem to be the name of a character and I don't speak Chinese.  ):

edit: thanks Raviene !


----------



## Valiant Majeh (Feb 19, 2013)

This series is an example of real quality. I have seen some raw chapters from the second season, it becomes even greater.

It is amazing. Just amazing.


----------



## Rozalin (Feb 19, 2013)

What an awesome chapter, as always! XD I wonder what's going to happen now since that guy showed up towards the end. I'm sure he's there to help out Wu Geng.  the next chapter is going to be interesting!!


----------



## Raviene (Feb 20, 2013)

Lasker said:


> I've read the 30 chapters and wow I love it. It's the first manhua I've ever read, I think I should start reading some other manhua as well!
> Does anyone know what "Feng Shen Ji" means ? It doesn't seem to be the name of a character and I don't speak Chinese.  ):



EG Scans says Feng Shen Ji means "The Legend and the Hero"


did Wu Geng just saw the Illusionary Air used to do the Smelting Aura Technique? 

also what do you guys make of this (about the Smelting Aura):

the major requirement is that you have to have the mind's eye in order to see the Illusionary Air to be able to use it's techniques w/c also comes in different forms as discussed in this page:
How the Illusionary air comes in different forms

then you have this convo b/n the kid and Wu Geng:
Kid asks if Wu Geng can see the AIR

and ...
What Wu Geng Saw

i mean i may be reading into this too much(which i think is the case) but why would the author go through all the trouble of drawing a *BIRD* on top of a rock instead of just showing a rock?

EDIT: links were not working


----------



## Rozalin (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe Wu Geng will learn a smelting aura technique along with his divine powers? That would be awesome! Wait, was that power that his grandpa gave him have something to do with smelting aura? I hope he'll learn how to do the smelting aura. This manhua is just so awesome, I love it! XD


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, it does seem like he will learn to use smelting aura.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 21, 2013)

I think He'll learn some smelting aura and complete his uncle's sword with it.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2013)

Gota love those ironies that befall the MC, the body he chooses turns out to be the body of the dude he scewed over, the arm with power which he was was suppose to use due to his lack of abilities he loses and almost kills due his natural abilities, and the divine power he unlocks is the ability that killed his father. It's basically like fate is laughing at him but not in a particularily cruel way he's most probably going to fulfill his destiny, but it's gonna laugh at him all the way until he does it.

On the chapter when I saw the priestess naked, I was like there's something not right with this but I don't know what it is, then later on it was revealed, Tis a reverse harem a bonafide one in a male orientated manga that did not have S&M attached. I was in awe, never before had I seen such a thing in a seinen like manga, usually it's the males that are depicted in leading it but there was no doubt that those guys were her bitches.


----------



## Rozalin (Feb 28, 2013)

Again, awesome chapter! Got my heart pumping lol. Really cool what Wu Geng did, stopping that fight. I also agree with what Spirit King said about fate laughing at Wu Geng. I like the fact that every time I look at Wu Geng and see that eyepatch, I'm reminded of what happened. It's a constant reminder for Wu Geng himself and us, the readers.


----------



## synthax (Mar 3, 2013)

Good chapter wish they could translate the rest of chapters quicker already so far behind.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Now I know why her father called her  a bitch  




Spirit King said:


> Gota love those ironies that befall the MC, the body he chooses turns out to be the body of the dude he scewed over, the arm with power which he was was suppose to use due to his lack of abilities he loses and almost kills due his natural abilities, and the divine power he unlocks is the ability that killed his father. It's basically like fate is laughing at him but not in a particularily cruel way he's most probably going to fulfill his destiny, but it's gonna laugh at him all the way until he does it.



Really   love that aspect of this manhua. When his new body was revealed to be the same one he  fought before I remember having some chills.


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 3, 2013)

Wu Geng was making that city collapsing/crumbling just by seriously releasing his divine powers.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2013)

Wu Geng's powers sure are growing at an impressive pace.  That said, now that his aunt is aware of him it'll be interesting to what the future holds for him.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

She'll probably send more than one great god to fight him next time. 

.......
She knew he's son of the emperor because of her father's eyes, right? or am I missing something


----------



## Drakor (Mar 3, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> On the chapter when I saw the priestess naked, I was like there's something not right with this but I don't know what it is, then later on it was revealed, Tis a reverse harem a bonafide one in a male orientated manga that did not have S&M attached. I was in awe, never before had I seen such a thing in a seinen like manga, usually it's the males that are depicted in leading it but there was no doubt that those guys were her bitches.


I thought the same thing seeing all those guys laying around KO'd, and knowing that she manipulated Tian to kick all other opposition including her father out of their palace in the past, she definitely may end up our final villain.



Boshi said:


> She'll probably send more than one great god to fight him next time.
> 
> .......
> She knew he's son of the emperor because of her father's eyes, right? or am I missing something


Yea, she viewed most of everything her father saw with his eyes. If she sends Kui then they're going to really be in for some pain...


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2013)

> I thought the same thing seeing all those guys laying around KO'd, and knowing that she manipulated Tian to kick all other opposition including her father out of their palace in the past, she definitely may end up our final villain.



She is certainly more interesting than Tian at the moment so I would prefer this.


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 3, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I thought the same thing seeing all those guys laying around KO'd, and knowing that she manipulated Tian to kick all other opposition including her father out of their palace in the past, *she definitely may end up our final villain.
> *





*Spoiler*: __ 



You read the raw chapters? If you don't i can still tell you one thing.

Forget her for being even close to final boss. Shit is getting so crazy in the next seasons.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!! an early release...i hope this keeps up as i think were about 60 chapters behind..


anyway, chapter was so good 

BADASS seems to run in the family 

the fourth faction has just been revealed "*The Dark Ones*" and i think the big bad will be coming from here

as a side note: to the lurkers...pls read the chapter at EGScans site (they at least deserve that much)


----------



## Drakor (Mar 4, 2013)

Woah there really was a new one, I didn't get to read it yet but I'll post here first. 

Ch.398

Edit:
I guess if we viewed it like Greek mytho, the Dark Ones would be the progenitors of the God race similar to how the Titans were before the Greek Gods. I suppose the Dragon and Pheonix Tian subjugated/defeated could be close to them


Shin Kouji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that sounds interesting, I hope it continues its flare all the way to the end


----------



## Rozalin (Mar 4, 2013)

A really great chapter. I was surprised that they released a chapter the other day. It's something else that within 30+ chapters and Wu Geng has gone through so much. On another note, I think this manhua needs a wiki or something. XD with the first season almost complete, it was something I was just wondering about.


----------



## Rozalin (Mar 9, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Chapter 33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Zi Yu said that, it gave me chills. You know, throughout their fight, Shi Xing kept referring to Zi Yu as a "friend". I honestly didn't think too much of it, but when Zi Yu called him a friend, it made me think: that maybe Zi Yu knew him before Shi Xing was cursed. It's possible.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't think he knew him before, more like he respected him as a warrior and felt the pain of his curse. and like a true friend should do he  freed him from that curse  



Manly mango is manly.


----------



## Rozalin (Mar 10, 2013)

Boshi said:


> I don't think he knew him before, more like he respected him as a warrior and felt the pain of his curse. and like a true friend should do he  freed him from that curse
> 
> 
> 
> Manly mango is manly.



Fair enough. XD And yes, he is very manly. . .O_O


----------



## Rozalin (Mar 12, 2013)

Did Wu Geng use his divine powers to stop her from using her divine powers for good? Or is it temporary? either way, he was mad! And Zhui Ri is part of the lightning affiliation who beat the previous god of the lightning affiliation. . .could it be that guy who is in love with Ah Lan? And then there was that ending. . .

So much is happening. . .


----------



## Drakor (Mar 12, 2013)

Rozalin said:


> Did Wu Geng use his divine powers to stop her from using her divine powers for good? Or is it temporary? either way, he was mad! And Zhui Ri is part of the lightning affiliation who beat the previous god of the lightning affiliation. . .could it be that guy who is in love with Ah Lan? And then there was that ending. . .
> 
> So much is happening. . .


He was just raging at fate which he believed was watching him, and it coincidentally hit her and she now believes she can't observe him, believing it to be a part of his instinct to detect her. He's not the same as the one who saved Ah Lan, the previous Lightning God was the one who didn't participate in the fight against Wu Geng's father.

Also, Dark Ones...! Their eyes are green, their skin is dark brown to grey...I really think the God's probably descended from them if not were cousin races


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2013)

> He was just raging at fate which he believed was watching him,



Not exactly, he felt that someone was watching though we aren't told if he believes it to be fate or not.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 12, 2013)

Damn, Wu Geng was such a badass this chapter. 

liked the chapter,  really thought Zi Yu was gone for good but thank god he made it through, and he broke the chains with his bare hands.

The dark ones were revealed and want to take their vengeance from the gods, interesting development.

She said  last chapter they'll need two gods to deal with him because of his uncle and now she's sending just one.. smh the bitch wants the other one's dick so hard.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2013)

> smh the bitch wants the other one's dick so hard.



I'm going to enjoy watching her downfall.


----------



## Rozalin (Mar 14, 2013)

Drakor said:


> He was just raging at fate which he believed was watching him, and it coincidentally hit her and she now believes she can't observe him, believing it to be a part of his instinct to detect her. He's not the same as the one who saved Ah Lan, the previous Lightning God was the one who didn't participate in the fight against Wu Geng's father.
> 
> Also, Dark Ones...! Their eyes are green, their skin is dark brown to grey...I really think the God's probably descended from them if not were cousin races



Well, if its not the guy that saved Ah Lan, then I hope we'll get to see the previous god of lightning affiliation!  I too like the Dark Ones' eye color lol


----------



## Rozalin (Mar 14, 2013)

Also, did anyone notice on the last page the cover for the next chapter? It showed Wu Geng and Bai Cai! They are going to be reunited! XD


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 14, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Damn, Wu Geng was such a badass this chapter.
> 
> liked the chapter,  really thought Zi Yu was gone for good but thank god he made it through, and he broke the chains with his bare hands.
> 
> ...



you just don't fuck with divine power: monochrome. that shit is fucking hax when tian used it.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 14, 2013)

Wu Geng was even more badass when he used it . 



Solaris said:


> I'm going to enjoy watching her downfall.



Who wouldn't  



Rozalin said:


> Also, did anyone notice on the last page the cover for the next chapter? It showed Wu Geng and Bai Cai! They are going to be reunited! XD



Yeah. I wonder if she'll have a part in the war with gods. I think they will use her to blackmail Wu Geng at some point.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 14, 2013)

that high priestess is such a fucking slut.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 19, 2013)

the bottom right panel

I smell the tragedy in the air!


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 19, 2013)

Drakor said:


> the bottom right panel
> 
> I smell the tragedy in the air!


Spoiler for future chapters

*Spoiler*: __ 



She doesn't die, they just don't spend an awful lot of time together, with long absences between meetings.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 19, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Spoiler for future chapters
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




This is the perfect moment for her to intervene and get killed, giving reason that though humans are weak and considered slaves, they can be great people and given a chance. The fact Lightning's Great God Zhui Ri claimed friendship with Bai Cai is somewhat proof of that, along with Emperor Zhou.

Damn, guess I shouldn't have ruined this feel by clicking that spoiler. I suppose Ah Lan's fate was a warning that the author won't do such things.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> that high priestess is such a fucking slut.


Yeah, she needs to die a very slow and painful death.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

Heh, loved the declaration of love.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2013)

The cutting of the giant tree was better.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 19, 2013)

liked the chapter, it was heartwarming :amazed

The lightning god was friends with Bai Kai, it seems  he's an honorable god. can't wait to see more about him.


----------



## Rozalin (Mar 19, 2013)

Really nice chapter. I was glad to see Wu Geng reunited with Bai Cai. XD I was kinda surprised that Wu Geng told her who he really is but thinking about it, I'm glad he did. Like he said, he didn't want to be lying to her. I think she took it pretty well. Also, Wu Geng shouting that he loves her was priceless!


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


> The cutting of the giant tree was better.



I disagree.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 19, 2013)

the art is so good 


the way he introduced himself   Mr. Handsome


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I disagree.


You cannot deny the truth heylove.


----------



## Tian (Mar 20, 2013)

Personally i was hoping for Zi Yu to swoop in and have an ultimate sword match with him. A guy with an exceptional blade and the power of lighting vs the god killer himself  Also is this guy the same kid over the Lightning Affiliation as five years ago exception grown or did he defeat him and take his place.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 20, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> Personally i was hoping for Zi Yu to swoop in and have an ultimate sword match with him. A guy with an exceptional blade and the power of lighting vs the god killer himself  Also is this guy the same kid over the Lightning Affiliation as five years ago exception grown or did he defeat him and take his place.


He's the same Lightning God we saw during the fight with Emperor Zhou, just that his appearance took a drastic change. Speaking of which, I wonder when we'll see the Rain God in a fight...we've seen all Great God's except her and Xin Yue display their power in combat


----------



## Drakor (Mar 26, 2013)

As expected of Bai Cai, always the ride or die chick, so Wu Geng can survive a maximum of two lightning strikes...

To think Zhui Ri fell for her solely because she didn't shade him for his appearance and gave him food when he was hungry...its admirable to respect such a person but to fall in love with someone just because they talked to you? Guess the customs for Gods outside the Fallen Ones is very different


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 26, 2013)

Damn, Yun Zhong Zi was overwhelmed so quickly. I thought he was dead for a second. But Zhui is probably one of the few Gods I can tolerate, (as of now, due to his abilities mostly). What Ah Lan said about Zi Dian isn't believable in my eyes.  What Zhui displayed this chapter was far above what she could have anticipated. 

I'm also interested in if, the great Gods know that Zhui Ri is in love with a human. He already announce his love for her, and would do anything, that includes betraying his own kind. I like where this is headed.


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2013)

ah gou recruiting the new gods ...

but now ah gou will be rather angry 

at least i hope so and kick some ass, for his wife


----------



## Drakor (Apr 3, 2013)

"No more steamed buns?" 

Their verses underworld looks crazy...that Dark One is no doubt a boss. Though that mark on her leg must be some sort of tracker. 

I hope he somehow saved Shi Xing, Zi Yu purified him of Xin Yue's curse and he would of made a powerful ally, especially since he'd clearly want revenge. Then again his physical body was incinerated, and it would be kind of lame if dead characters keep popping up

Edit: 
Anyone think there will be a timeskip at this rate? I can't see Wu Geng doing mission impossible right now when he just got floored by 1 of the elemental based Great Gods


----------



## Stannis (Apr 3, 2013)

MYYYYY WAAAAAAAIFUUU 

I wonder if the dark ones were living in the underworld since their fall, only now they can somehow move to the real world. 




Drakor said:


> Anyone think there will be a timeskip at this rate? I can't see Wu Geng doing mission impossible right now when he just got floored by 1 of the elemental based Great Gods



Nah I don't think so. He wants to save his grandpa, if he takes a timeskip for training his grandpa might die. 

Also the cover of the next chapter looks like he's traveling in a ship, probably to the gods place. 


He'll get destroyed there and survive somehow, I see Kong Que sacrificing herself to save him.


----------



## Rozalin (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm really glad that Bai Cai lived. Also, are kong que and Zhui ri actually brother and sister or was he just calling her elder sister out of respect? I think for the next chapter, ( we're almost to season 2!! XD) Wu Geng still needs to meet up with his uncle. His uncle told Wu Geng to meet him once he was done with what he had to do. (seeing Bai Cai and ah Lan and the rest of the fallen ones.) looking forward to the next chapter!


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2013)

> I wonder if the dark ones were living in the underworld since their fall, only now they can somehow move to the real world.



That probably is the case but I suspect that they could move somewhat freely between the underworld and the living world.  Only now are they willing to move more openly.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2013)

Bai Cai.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 14, 2013)

here


----------



## Drakor (Apr 14, 2013)

The end of volume 1, the beginning of refining Wu Geng's Divine Power and an objective to reach the ends of the world...I guess when they make moves to invade the God's Domain the Dark Ones will assist them. The question is...will the Dark Ones betray them in the end?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2013)

It's certainly possible that the Dark Ones might betray them but I don't sense a feeling of evil/wickedness from them.  They just seem to want revenge on the Gods.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 14, 2013)

They spoke of using humans in the war against the Gods. Not to mention that the Fallen Ones are Gods themselves, but I guess its not a mission based on prejudicial revenge but more of targeting those who follow the old system that purged them


----------



## Stannis (Apr 14, 2013)

The  Dark Ones will probably betray them in the end. They're just trying to use them now because the enemy of my enemy is my friend. 

So first volume is finished now. hmm. I'm expecting great things from  Zi Yu in the 2nd one. 

anyone know if this is finished or still on-going?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 14, 2013)

> anyone know if this is finished or still on-going?


Volume two is finished and volume 3 is ongoing. Hopefully they'll trans them.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone like Ah Lan more than Bai Cai? Thing is I already read the raws long ago so I know what happens next.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 15, 2013)

I like Ah Lan more. for now


----------



## Sharogy (Apr 21, 2013)

Chapter 1 of the second season aka chapter 39 is outz.

Chapter's out by Sense Scans.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2013)

Part 2 is off to a good start.  

Don't believe that Wu's aunt is telling the truth about Fu Yi and I'm curious as to what power Bai Cai has.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 21, 2013)

so many things happened this chapter 

Shi Xing was  already a great god and now he has the same phoenix that was trashing 2-3 great gods before 

what side will he join now that he has his memories back? how strong is he now? 

The Dark Ones 
Bai Cai hidden power
Ah Lan true intentions 


dis gun b  good


----------



## Drakor (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought Zi Yu's smelted sword destroyed the death curse placed on Shi Xing and freed him, allowing him to die in peace? Unless the "freedom" was truly to wipe away the brainwashing.  I guess having the pheonix makes sense but I don't like how he lost all his muscle mass...he just doesn't feel like "Shi Xing" anymore. 

They all should of known Xin Yue was planning to wipe them out, I wouldn't doubt her having asked people to hide on lookout. Well this should be an opportune time for Ni-Tian EnXing to bring the dark ones to fight them off, establishing peace relations through alliance.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2013)

> what side will he join now that he has his memories back?



I don't think that he will join any side, he might just be a lone wolf.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I don't think that he will join any side, he might just be a lone wolf.


Well we have a confirmed death flag on Tian Kui whenever they meet. Following such orders with pleasure, decapitating Shi Xing's wifey... now he's combined his power with the Phoenix and looking to escape hell like Bai Cai did


----------



## Rozalin (Apr 21, 2013)

Boshi said:


> so many things happened this chapter
> 
> Shi Xing was  already a great god and now he has the same phoenix that was trashing 2-3 great gods before
> 
> ...



And Kong Que had her baby! XD I want to Shi Xing in action with the immortal Phoenix! Next chapter please!


----------



## Raviene (Apr 21, 2013)

so i guess that's it for Tian Kui..

obviously someone will arrive to save the rest and if it's Shi Xing then well...good bye red demon

but then I'd have no problems if its We Geng or his badass uncle


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't think wu geng would be so on point to save them this time around


----------



## Drakor (Apr 28, 2013)

It is time!!
more.

That death flag...


----------



## synthax (Apr 28, 2013)

This is so behind, the raws are in season 3.Good chapter.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 28, 2013)

synthax said:


> This is so behind, the raws are in season 3.Good chapter.



Sooo? This can't be the first manga you've followed in which the raws are several dozens of chapters ahead of scans.It does take time to properly scan these things.  Honestly the scan pace is fine it's not particuarily slow, it's reasonably consistent and will probably catch up eventually.


----------



## synthax (Apr 28, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Sooo? This can't be the first manga you've followed in which the raws are several dozens of chapters ahead of scans.It does take time to properly scan these things.  Honestly the scan pace is fine it's not particuarily slow, it's reasonably consistent and will probably catch up eventually.



Catch up eventually? they are  roughly 100 chapters behind and this manhua is still ongoing.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2013)

Pretty good chapter, always had the feeling that Que was rather powerful so it's nice to see her kick some ass.


----------



## Rozalin (Apr 28, 2013)

I loved seeing kong que fight. It did seem like she was dancing too. XD


----------



## Stannis (Apr 29, 2013)

dat swordsmanship  

good cliffhanger. time to see the phoenix kicking some gods ass  again.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 29, 2013)

i thought for sure wu geng was going to come back and save them, but guess he's still training.


----------



## Barago (Apr 29, 2013)

Click if you want but i believe you can predict how the fight will end too


*Spoiler*: __ 



Phoenix Shi Xing will incinerate the shit out of Kui at the end of their fight at chapter 6, this will be a very good fight with some flashbacks as well


----------



## slickcat (Apr 29, 2013)

damn good manhua. glad to have stumbled upon it


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

Ch.404


----------



## Stannis (May 3, 2013)

Fuck yeah. 




I thought fighting the god of war will be much easier now that he has the phoenix power. The emperor used the same Primordial Strength and was dealing with him with no problems. Seems the phoenix got weaker thanks to Tian.

Speaking of which he's the son of Tian   didn't see that one coming. The phoenix is using the power of Tian's son now, oh the irony.

And that bitch is a beast. someone has to come and put it in her place.


----------



## Drakor (May 3, 2013)

Tian Kui looks like he'll be putting up a strong fight, I guess Shi Xing might revive from a death blow if that Death Curse still works. Tian Kui was still able to contend with the Emperor, its just that he wasn't as overpowering so I guess the fight a mere 7 or so years couldn't recover the Phoenix's power...

I knew Xin Yue would have something up her sleeve but to do something like that...this is a good time for Enxing to make his entrance and save Bai Cai along with the Fallen Ones establishing an alliance


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Fuck yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Expect Wu Geng to deliver the divine pimp hand soon.


----------



## Barago (May 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wu Geng will not appear yet for some more 7-8 chapters. 

And he will fight an elite general like fighter. You will see.




Phoenix Shi Xing isn't fucking around either. He is one of the legit high tiers.


----------



## Stannis (May 3, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Expect Wu Geng to deliver the divine pimp hand soon.


----------



## Sharogy (May 3, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Tian Kui looks like he'll be putting up a strong fight, I guess Shi Xing might revive from a death blow if that Death Curse still works. Tian Kui was still able to contend with the Emperor, its just that he wasn't as overpowering so I guess the fight a mere 7 or so years couldn't recover the Phoenix's power...
> 
> I knew Xin Yue would have something up her sleeve but to do something like that...this is a good time for Enxing to make his entrance and save Bai Cai along with the Fallen Ones establishing an alliance



Shi Xing most likely has lost all his innate ability at this point, but luckily the immortal phoenix, well its name speaks for itself is more than capable of regenerating itself.

I listed out some theories over here if you wish to see it in more detail.

Link removed


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

Barago said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be waiting.


----------



## Rozalin (May 3, 2013)

Mine wasnt.  Awesome chapter. Those spirit things are really creepy. Also, WU GENG!! XD


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2013)

informed


----------



## Stannis (May 5, 2013)

that was fast.  

Good chapter. 

Liked the training and the smelting aura concept. 

The Dark Ones finally made their move. This  Nitian guy seems to be their leader, I wonder how strong he's compared to the bitch and her lackey.


----------



## Drakor (May 5, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt him probably being stronger than Tian Kui or Shi Xing + Phoenix since he's their grand marshal. Knowing that their hierarchy is more akin to a military based on his rank instead of a small handful of elites should let us know he'll have quite the strong subordinates. 

Since Erxing can even travel between two dimensions of Hell, the real world, and enter dreams, I'm guessing the Vanishing Arts is similar to Schrodinger's ability from Hellsing. Seeing him come out of a bunch of leaves makes me think he also has control over nature as an ability/technique aside from the Vanishing Art.

If their abilities are like this then old Gods must of had divine powers which were greatly overpowered  or they beat them by sheer numbers


----------



## dream (May 5, 2013)

Lol @ Cai calling her auntie. 

Nitian seems like a pretty badass guy.


----------



## Raviene (May 5, 2013)

just read the last two chapters in a row and i couldn't be more happier...

dat art 
dat smelting aura world 
dat bad ass nitian 
dat Wu Geng 

lol... Wu Geng's mind's eye was so advanced that instead of seeing "AIR" he sees birds... i knew there was something strange when the kid asked him if he could see the "illusionary air" on top of the rock but instead saw a bird 

i'm still wondering why phoenix shi xing didnt stomp tian kui,im thinking of possible reasons...
- the emperor was a more proficient user of the phoenix force (yes x-men )
- the phoenix is still weakened (i remember reading it needed hundreds of years to recover)
- tian kui was just holding back when he was fighting the emperor (w/c is highly unlikely)
- maybe he got stronger during the past 4 or 6 years (also unlikely)

or he's just getting started and the stompfest is coming ...

but then again i remember the priestess wasn't that bothered even after knowing shi xing bonded w/ the phoenix as compared to when she saw the emperor wielding it's force so there's that


----------



## Drakor (May 5, 2013)

Raviene said:


> i'm still wondering why phoenix shi xing didnt stomp tian kui,im thinking of possible reasons...
> - the emperor was a more proficient user of the phoenix force (yes x-men )
> - the phoenix is still weakened (i remember reading it needed hundreds of years to recover)
> - tian kui was just holding back when he was fighting the emperor (w/c is highly unlikely)
> ...


Well it can't be proficiency, since he donned that armor for the first time. It's more likely it was weakened still, its only been like 8 years since the invasion and Tian Kui was pushing the Emperor back when he wasn't using the Phoenix's divine power. 

Being the great god of the fighting affiliation...aka the god of war, he undoubtedly got stronger over the years.


----------



## Stannis (May 6, 2013)

Raviene said:


> i'm still wondering why phoenix shi xing didnt stomp tian kui,im thinking of possible reasons...
> - the emperor was a more proficient user of the phoenix force (yes x-men )
> - the phoenix is still weakened (i remember reading it needed hundreds of years to recover)
> - tian kui was just holding back when he was fighting the emperor (w/c is highly unlikely)
> ...



The phoenix is still weakened from its last battle with Tian, and Shi Xing might have lost some of his powers after he got rid of the curse. 



> lol... Wu Geng's mind's eye was so advanced that instead of seeing "AIR" he sees birds... i knew there was something strange when the kid asked him if he could see the "illusionary air" on top of the rock but instead saw a bird



Nice catch.

Extra


----------



## Tempproxy (May 6, 2013)

Drakor said:


> *I wouldn't doubt him probably being stronger than Tian Kui* or Shi Xing + Phoenix since he's their grand marshal. Knowing that their hierarchy is more akin to a military based on his rank instead of a small handful of elites should let us know he'll have quite the strong subordinates.
> 
> Since Erxing can even travel between two dimensions of Hell, the real world, and enter dreams, I'm guessing the Vanishing Arts is similar to Schrodinger's ability from Hellsing. Seeing him come out of a bunch of leaves makes me think he also has control over nature as an ability/technique aside from the Vanishing Art.
> 
> If their abilities are like this then old Gods must of had divine powers which were greatly overpowered  or they beat them by sheer numbers



I spoiled things for myself but can assure you no one is stronger than Tian, his the sole reason the Gods are dominant also Tian is weaker than he originally was.


----------



## Drakor (May 6, 2013)

Tian Kui is the red skin toned Great God of the fighting affiliation...though they have the same name the Kui part is what makes them seperate entities


----------



## Tempproxy (May 6, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Tian Kui is the red skin toned Great God of the fighting affiliation...though they have the same name the Kui part is what makes them seperate entities



Lol Oh snap I just saw Tian and thought no no, yeah my bad.


----------



## Rozalin (May 6, 2013)

It looks like Bai Cai has some some sort of teleportation power. Sweet! XD


----------



## Raviene (May 7, 2013)

Boshi said:


> The phoenix is still weakened from its last battle with Tian, and Shi Xing might have lost some of his powers after he got rid of the curse.



this would be the most likely scenario, but by how much...

im thinking it may have been weakened enough that Tian Kui would be able to defeat  phoenix Shi Xing



Boshi said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> He knows better



thanks...

by the way, i don't know much about comics but i cant help thinking that Smelting Aura is somewhat similar to a Green Lantern's powers (not in magnitude obviously)


----------



## hellosquared (May 7, 2013)

I liked shi xing's old art style more. What are good guys always bishounen-ish, I want to see him as a hulking brute kickin ass


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2013)

this


----------



## Drakor (May 12, 2013)

Xin Yue 

Damn near mentally busted one on Tian Kui vs Shi Xing, that savage beatdown was astounding...guess Shi Xing is going to win only through means of attrition which means a magical turnover..straight out of a generic shonen


----------



## Stannis (May 12, 2013)

That gang rape was satisfying. 

To think that the Phoenix used power even stronger than what it did during King Zhou's fight and yet it couldn't even take his hand, this god of war is probably one of the strongest gods.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2013)

The Priestess likely isn't dead...it just feels a bit too convenient/easy.



> this god of war is probably one of the strongest gods.



I'm rather surprised by how strong it is, probably the second or third strongest after Tian.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 13, 2013)

Still can't see it the Emperor with the Phoenix was smashing most of the Great Gods alone and Shi Xing with the Phoenix is getting smashed by one of the Great Gods that the Emperor was ridiculing? And Tian Kui even says that the Phoenix is even more powerful now?

There is nothing reasonable for that explanation


----------



## Drakor (May 13, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Still can't see it the Emperor with the Phoenix was smashing most of the Great Gods alone and Shi Xing with the Phoenix is getting smashed by one of the Great Gods that the Emperor was ridiculing? And Tian Kui even says that the Phoenix is even more powerful now?
> 
> There is nothing reasonable for that explanation


Well even when the Emperor had the Pheonix he only really managed to push Tian Kui back, never giving grevious wounds nor outright dominating him. Tian Kui was successfully guarding sword strokes while the other Gods were blown away by mere shockwaves and slashes.


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2013)

i am not so sure, i think shi xing will drag out the battle, but might actually die from his life force being eaten before he can wear down tian kui

i think it gives enough time for the mc to come back. the black ones probably will keep the high priestess busy until mc returns xD


----------



## Stannis (May 13, 2013)

I don't think Shi Xing will die from this. He should have some more plot relevance being Tian's son and all.


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2013)

nah


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 19, 2013)

Good chapter!

Feng Shen Ji keeps improving.. I was afraid that they would start to neglect the story now there are such 'high tier' fights.. but this chapter was great
I had hoped for Wu Geng to return and finish this fight, but this was even better


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 19, 2013)

amazing chapter. i liked how the fight ended


----------



## Barago (May 19, 2013)

I like how some people were thinking that Shi Xing would lose. 

Even if i wasn't reading the raws it isn't rocket science to understand that the son of Tian would be the winner.


----------



## Drakor (May 19, 2013)

The way he won wasn't as bad as I thought...at least he had to take hundreds of blows to reach that point. We were given insight into how their politics work and it seems they have a sort of king and parliament. I guess only the greatest of the sage halls can be equal to the current great gods. 

If monochrome is similar to the ancient god's divine powers, then I guess a large majority of them were grossly overpowered to beat such Schrodinger-like warping the Dark Ones have. Hope this doesn't lead to many enemies appearing, unless the sages were behind Xin Yue's manipulation of Tian and are the true final villains of the story.


----------



## Raviene (May 19, 2013)

goodbye you awesome fighter you 

so there are elders who might be just as strong as the great gods...

hope the writer also shows the selection process for the great gods...that'd be cool to see


----------



## Stannis (May 19, 2013)

_"There is nothing left for me to teach you."_




Dat forbidden love story
Dat teacher-disciple relation
Tian Kui wasn't a heartless monster after all, he only killed her to save her and it left a scar in his heart. 

Can it get any better? 

Gods of the sage hall are apparently from a higher echelon than the great gods. 10 bucks their 6-eyed leader is Tian tier, he gives me this FV vibe.


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2013)

> Can it get any better?


It only does with every chapter mang.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Well even when the Emperor had the Pheonix he only really managed to push Tian Kui back, never giving grevious wounds nor outright dominating him. Tian Kui was successfully guarding sword strokes while the other Gods were blown away by mere shockwaves and slashes.



Tian Kui is smashing a stronger Phoenix user when he was getting pushed back by a weaker one

Only way that could make sense is that he became immensely stronger.....which is pretty unfeasible


----------



## Stannis (May 20, 2013)

Tian Kui didn't go all out on the emperor, and his performance against him was the best amongst the gods who faced him. 

Plus he was called the strongest warrior just in this chapter. 

It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Rozalin (May 20, 2013)

I feel that I was starting to get to know Tian Kui. . . And then dies. :,(


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Tian Kui didn't go all out on the emperor, and his performance against him was the best amongst the gods who faced him.
> 
> Plus he was called the strongest warrior just in this chapter.
> 
> It makes perfect sense.



Was that said anywhere?


----------



## Stannis (May 21, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Was that said anywhere?


 
This chapter Shi Xing called him that and here, even the headquarter warriors knew it. 

He has that reputation as the strongest even among the gods.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2013)

I'm not talking about strongest warrior, I mean where was it said he was holding back?


----------



## Stannis (May 21, 2013)

He didn't use his divine skill against him. It was only for a couple of pages and then Tian came. Wasn't an all out fight.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2013)

That doesn't really change anything. Tian Kui was smashing Shi Xing even without his Divine Skill and was getting overwhelmed by the Emperor without it

Can you not see that difference? It wasn't just a couple pages either and you didn't even bother to account for theother Great Gods that the Emperor was fighting at the same time

So if Tian Kui is was owning by himself a stronger Phoenix user then why didn't he end a weaker Phoenix user with the other great gods help? No matter what anyone says, Tian Kui was not winning against the Emperor


----------



## Drakor (May 21, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm not talking about strongest warrior, I mean where was it said he was holding back?


He was holding back the moment he himself said he gave a punch that should have killed him. We have seen he doesn't do more than what's necessary in all his fights now. He also decided to test him later saying to release his power in full when he began to overwhelm the Emperor. Then, instead of releasing his divine skills to murder him immediately upon release, he chose to theorize where it came from.

The insight into his character we received shows he really doesn't try to kill his enemies -if- he can make them surrender.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> That doesn't really change anything. Tian Kui was smashing Shi Xing even without his Divine Skill and was getting overwhelmed by the Emperor without it
> 
> Can you not see that difference? It wasn't just a couple pages either and you didn't even bother to account for theother Great Gods that the Emperor was fighting at the same time
> 
> So if Tian Kui is was owning by himself a stronger Phoenix user then why didn't he end a weaker Phoenix user with the other great gods help? No matter what anyone says, Tian Kui was not winning against the Emperor


He never got overwhelmed by the Emperor, it was pretty much a speed vs power type of situation except the power had absurd durability to match. The Emperor greatest feat was rushing past doing light cuts that didn't leave any wounds, compared to Tian Kui outright blocking full killing intent slashes and having only light wound marks. 

Despite how you feel, I believe its too early to whip out the inconsistent powers card when we should all know if at any point he grabbed him or used other divine skills it would of ended badly. Granted, the Tian Kui back then could have perhaps even been weaker. However as he is suppose to be the Great God of Fighting/War, he wouldn't sit idly by not training, unlike that lazy Great God of Fire.


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

Drakor said:


> He was holding back the moment he himself said he gave a punch that should have killed him. We have seen he doesn't do more than what's necessary in all his fights now. He also decided to test him later saying to release his power in full when he began to overwhelm the Emperor. Then, instead of releasing his divine skills to murder him immediately upon release, he chose to theorize where it came from.
> 
> The insight into his character we received shows he really doesn't try to kill his enemies -if- he can make them surrender.
> 
> ...



TBF the Empower was torturing a great god in front of his eyes which obviously something none of the great gods wanted to happen. So either he couldn't do anything or gave zero shit about the gods reputation. The later could have been the case.


----------



## Drakor (May 21, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> 1. Your holding back page is self-defeating, he did not know he was carrying the Phoenix. That does not prove he wasn't fighting with more strength later
> 2. How is Tian Kui overwhelming the Emperor before he released the Phoenix power relevant? He does couldn't do it after he release it, even with the help of two other great gods.
> 3. "Then, instead of releasing his divine skills to murder him immediately upon release" - this is an incredibly terrible conclusion jump. Did you considered that he pauses because a normal human can use a skill linked only to gods. Do you know what the word curiosity means? You know, the same feeling every other human and god was feeling at the time? This is a common fictional trope to have fights stop when one character unleashes a new ability not seen before
> 4. He was trying to make him surrender? Within a few pages of Tian Kui first being introduced, he sends the Emperor flying into the castle walls, which would likely kill any normal humans. You're also forgetting the context of the God's attack, they were planning on wiping out the Emperor's kingdom to make an example of those that rebel against the gods. Again you give me great reason to question your interpretation skills
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





 Was that not the point of him testing the Emperor to discover the source of his power? Don't see the point in you bringing this up

 Its relevant because it shows he was exerting only enough power to kill normal humans, ie he wasn't going all out. We learn he could of used his strongest divine skill this chapter from the get go, we also see that his other divine skills have such a large area of effect that it would of harmed his allies.

 Terrible conclusion jump? I obviously considered the notion he was confused because as I said, he began to theorize where the power came from. Instead of attempting a weak patronizing insult you should read what is being typed out.

 When he first touched down he told him to surrender, did you forget that? Tian Kui was telling him to surrender, to prevent further desecration. If you're questioning my comprehension you should first read my sentences and their intention that is aligned with the flow of the manhua's panels.

 That's right, I did claim that was his greatest feat* against* Tian Kui in comparison. This is why I'm saying you should be reading what I typed, the one who has his interpretation skills being questioned is you now.

 Considering the gross distance between The Emperor and Shi Xing's durability, yes I believe he would of perished. I'll say that he didn't use the other Divine Skills because Indestructible Domination is essentially a shockwave, not to mention the vast range of Heavenly Star would of hindered his allies.

For the first path question, I don't see why you believe I'm saying he held back the entire fight. He only held back in order to discover what was fueling his power, which he learned was the Phoenix. I don't see where he was "smashing" Tian Kui as we know he didn't even leave much beyond minor marks on the skin, but I'm sure your perception of that was a beatdown. 

For the second path question, I don't see how you came to the conclusion that he -couldn't- kill him, when its revealed Tian Kui most definitely *had* a technique which *did* have the ability. To your question about antagonists improving without acknowledgement in shonen, no I do not know any shonen that have had that happened to my knowledge. Perhaps the offensively bad Defense Devil's Shugarl may answer your question?  I'm sure Fairy Tail might have some villains with all the nakama punching it has. 

I like how you're comparing me to one of those people when I clearly said he may have become stronger. I also said it might be too early to whip out the inconsistent power card, which should of been a sign to you ever since my  that I was worrying the author may do something something like this.





Spirit King said:


> TBF the Empower was torturing a great god in front of his eyes which obviously something none of the great gods wanted to happen. So either he couldn't do anything or gave zero shit about the gods reputation. The later could have been the case.


I don't think he gave a shit, considering after all that happened and his only response was "Hey guy, you got some skillz. Come at me!"

Edit: Now that I think about it, this should be the perfect time for one of those Sages to rescue Xin Yue if they have someone who can observe parts of the world like her. Anyone think she might be rescued or will she die by Erxing's hand before Shi Xing?


----------



## Sharogy (May 21, 2013)

interesting discussion, 

I believe from the last few eng chap release it was obvious Tian Kui cared very little about other gods in general, he was a warrior, a brute if you will, his main interest lies in combat and he is pretty good at it, he holds the title of strongest warrior.

Regarding the power inconsistencies, I like to begin with Tian Kui's Divine power. 金刚界神力, this was initially translated as divine power: the great warrior, i found it less suited for the context and changed it to divine power: indestructible in season 2.
It literally means something that is very tough. iron like etc.

This was well reflected in the battle between Tian Kui and Shi Xing, in other words, Tian Kui's greatest feat is to endure pretty much every type of frontal assaults. a more defensive type of Divine power. it is quite a contrast to his divine skill that leaves himself totally vulnerable, maybe it is a subtle reference to his mental believes in regards to the gods rule?

Now by all means with an offensive divine skill like that, it is unlikely he would ever use it without urgent needs, aka not likely to have used on the emperor, the reason he did use against shi xing was obvious, he had to get back to the priestess asap.
With that out the of way, a more relevant comparison to his opponent's strength would be to compare what kind of damage one is able to inflict upon him.

And clearly, the Emperor was NOT able to inflict any noteworthy injury towards him, however at the same time due to the nature of his divine power, it might or might not be possible for Tian Kui to destroy Emperor Zhou without using his divine skill. Since most of his divine power are really more of a defensive type, hence comparing the damage Tian Kui was able to inflict on his opponents is less likely to be accurate.

Tian Kui does possess natural brute strength though, able to punch through bodies without problems.

In the end i believe he did hold back majority of the time in the battle against Emperor Zhou, as to why, i think it is fairly obvious, while he enjoys combat, he does not like to kill, no matter who it is.

A interesting counter argument was raised that he started the fight against empror zhou by punching him through the wall with the "intent" to kill, however this is easily explained if you compare Tian Kui's past actions.
First time in the rebel camp, he went there and split Fu Yi in two to end the fight,
In the town ruled by Shi Xing, he killed ming yue right the way to spare her from further suffering.

this clearly shows that he will do whatever necessary, include killing to minimize the suffering/pain caused to others. like getting straight to the point, to end the fight, High priestess knows this very well, if you remember the remark where she pointed tian kui to defeat Kong Que as that will end the fight, the 2nd time they were in the rebel camp.

So with this in mind, he thought to end the conflict right the way by killing Emperor Zhou and avoid the blood shed, but failed cuz Emperor Zhou had the phoenix.
Upon his discovery of Emperor Zhou's divine power, it clearly peaked his interest based on his dialogue linked in the pages posted earlier in this thread, and the rest is pretty well explained by drakor i feel.

-TL of Feng


----------



## Stannis (May 21, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> Regarding the power inconsistencies, I like to begin with Tian Kui's Divine power. 金刚界神力, this was initially translated as divine power: the great warrior, i found it less suited for the context and changed it to divine power: indestructible in season 2.
> It literally means something that is very tough. iron like etc.



I noticed that. Shouldn't their be a TL note next to it or at the end of the chapter like they usually do when changing some translations.  

Not complaining. You guys are doing awesome work with this. Not enough words to thank you


----------



## Sharogy (May 21, 2013)

Boshi said:


> I noticed that. Shouldn't their be a TL note next to it or at the end of the chapter like they usually do when changing some translations.
> 
> Not complaining. You guys are doing awesome work with this. Not enough words to thank you



I did, twice, both times were butchered after TS and QC.


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2013)

this


----------



## Stannis (May 26, 2013)

5 sage kings who are even above the great gods. they talked about Shi Xing and Tian Kui like they're nothing. With three of them heading there  Wu Geng and his uncle should arrive soon.  

I think Shen Yen is planning to usurp Tian.


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2013)

Boshi said:


> 5 sage kings who are even above the great gods. they talked about Shi Xing and Tian Kui like they're nothing. With three of them heading there  Wu Geng and his uncle should arrive soon.
> 
> I think Shen Yen is planning to usurp Tian.


That's a possibility. Seems like he has something more sinister in store tha simply aiding the great gods.

But Shi Xing with that standing.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 26, 2013)

Boshi said:


> 5 sage kings who are even above the great gods. they talked about Shi Xing and Tian Kui like they're nothing. With three of them heading there  Wu Geng and his uncle should arrive soon.
> 
> I think Shen Yen is planning to usurp Tian.



he doesn't stand a chance. tian would most likely crush him with no effort


----------



## Stannis (May 26, 2013)

Imagine said:


> That's a possibility. Seems like he has something more sinister in store tha simply aiding the great gods.
> 
> But Shi Xing with that standing.



Dat phoenix. 



Shock Therapy said:


> he doesn't stand a chance. tian would most likely crush him with no effort



Well the sage kings looks like they are from a higher "tier" than the great gods, he's from a higher tier than the sage kings.. that's some fucking hype right there. Also I think he has a plan for that because he's not sure he can bring Tian down alone and that's why he was happy about what's happening, there's also the priestess' comment which implied that he has something to do with it.


----------



## Huntring (May 26, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> he doesn't stand a chance. tian would most likely crush him with no effort



Some spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




The guy's actually pretty close to current Tian's level.

By current Tian I do mean current.  

Tian from before was  beyond strong.

Sorta like "prime" Raizen from Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## dream (May 26, 2013)

Shen Yen is also certainly scheming to take down Tian, it'll be interesting to see his role in the future I suppose. 

Anyways, I hoping for Xin Yue's death to occur soon.


----------



## Stannis (May 26, 2013)

Damn I opened that spoiler 

*Spoiler*: __ 



but hey I was right 





Solaris said:


> Anyways, I hoping for Xin Yue's death to occur soon.



Mr_Bison_YES.avi


----------



## eightfold (May 26, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> he doesn't stand a chance. tian would most likely crush him with no effort



some spoilers about the great elder's role in season  2 and 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



although tian can easily defeat the elder in a fight, shen yen isn't weak and is arguably the 2nd most powerful gods in the series. towards the end of season 2 he actually replaced tian as the main antagonist


----------



## Raviene (May 27, 2013)

o yay...more characters and not to mention factions

i hope there's also a group coming from that "smelting aura world", that would really fuck things up


----------



## Drakor (Jun 2, 2013)

Xin Yue is such a crafty manipulator, it'll be a shame if she dies since I truly can't think anyone else but perhaps Shen Yen to fit the role of final villain. Hopefully she'll recover since we also still need to see where Fu Yi is hidden. 

I thought Erxing may have a power related to nature due to the leaves and the gust of winds when he summoned his Phantom Warriors, but it appears they're a mix of pure physical might and mantra usage. I suppose this means as their grand marshall along with how he gave Bai Cai power and lessons similar to Fu Yi did for Wu Geng, he should have some astounding mantra abilities.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 2, 2013)

And here they come. Only a matter of time for Wu Geng to come and save the day now  

Shen Yen sure fits to be the FV, maybe just for this season hmm.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2013)

A part of me would love to see Xin Yue die while another part would like me to see her switch sides.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 3, 2013)

if wu geng comes and saves the day, that would be one ridiculous power up he got. but then again the smelting aura allowed his uncle to fight with tian for a while so...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 3, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> if wu geng comes and saves the day, that would be one ridiculous power up he got. but then again the smelting aura allowed his uncle to fight with tian for a while so...



Yeah, smelting + monochrome.. that will become one awesome fight :ho


----------



## Drakor (Jun 9, 2013)

Ch.231

This chapter gave great insight into how the God's operate as a race, Erxing's speech 

Edit: The traitor got her just desserts


----------



## Barago (Jun 9, 2013)

In 2 chapters, Wu Geng fully appears. Be patient.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 10, 2013)

REVOLUTION

Fuck yeah. 

I think Shen Yen will be this season FV with all this hype. He's planning against Tian and they might clash in the  future. 

Wu Geng saving his waifu cliffhanger next chapter. calling it.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 10, 2013)

Shen Yen wants dat power huh? Shen vs Tian vs Wu Geng?


----------



## Stannis (Jun 10, 2013)

Wu Geng will be nothing more than an ant if that fight ever happened.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 10, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Shen Yen wants dat power huh? Shen vs Tian vs Wu Geng?



Tians getting that ass whoop'd for what he did, the second Wu geng finds him


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG this manga is soooo much win. So epic. Can't wait for Wu Geng to return.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2013)

use egscans.org mate way better


----------



## Drakor (Jun 16, 2013)

Ch.232

I knew Erxing would have something related to nature but to think he'd pull a Moses...and the landing of a new competitor is made!


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

lol ah gou was hilarious. there are sage king and the marshal fighting. psh i come, where is my wife!!!

WIFY!!!!!!!! where are you?!!!!! I am here!!!! I brought some food, have a taste 

:rofl


----------



## Stannis (Jun 16, 2013)

Fuck yeah about time. 

Godly entrance.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 16, 2013)

gonna be a long wait till next chapter (no, I chose not to spoil it )

Great chapter, everyone so serious and then.. If he didn't give a shit, he must have grown quite a bit because those guys don't seem to be pushovers


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah Gou walks into the midst of battle not giving a fuck 

And I can't wait to see Erxing fight


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2013)

The dissappointment of not seeing Nitian Erxing fight was made up with Wu Geng's entrance and the hilarity that ensued. It was pretty funny

Now Wu Geng is gonna monochrome a muthafarka


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The dissappointment of not seeing Nitian Erxing fight was made up with Wu Geng's entrance and the hilarity that ensued. It was pretty funny
> 
> Now Wu Geng is gonna monochrome a muthafarka



Hell yes!

I cannot wait to see the Sage King's faces when Wu geng Monochromes his purification


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking more forward to his uncle showing people whats up than Wu Geng tbh. 

Erxing is a badass though.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2013)

Wu Geng was incredibly awesome this chapter.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 17, 2013)

The ruling gods' side seems to be totally outnumbered at the moment:

you have the Great Gods of Affiliations w/ w/c the strongest was already dealt w/

you have the Sage Kings w/ w/c the Dark Ones' Generals seems to be on par w/

then you have the 6 eyed dude as the wild card but so are Erxing, Bai Cai ,Wu Geng and his uncle

so they seem to have their backs against the wall but...

of course there's always Tian but he seems to be out of the picture for the time being


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 17, 2013)

Raviene said:


> The ruling gods' side seems to be totally outnumbered at the moment:
> 
> you have the Great Gods of Affiliations w/ w/c the strongest was already dealt w/
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking that as well but isn't there like a ton of gods in the sage hall, and the Dark ones don't exactly have a huge army.

The author hasn't done a great job of scaling, in that knowing exactly how many gods there are(and strength levels) but the way Erxing speaks it seems there is a lot of numbers.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 17, 2013)

With Erxing's confidence, he must have something up his sleeve to take out Tian and co. Unless he plans on letting Wu geng handle alot of them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2013)

I suspect they're revealing themselves because they witnessed a human wielding a Divine Power potentially on par with Tian. If it wasn't for Wu Geng, they'll probably still be marshalling their strength

Phoenix Shi Xing is just icing on the cake


----------



## Stannis (Jun 17, 2013)

I just remembered something

Where the fuck is Zi Yu? Wu Geng was so awesome this chapter he made me forget about Zi Yu  

Hopefully he'll arrive soon.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 17, 2013)

Boshi said:


> I just remembered something
> 
> Where the fuck is Zi Yu? Wu Geng was so awesome this chapter he made me forgot about Zi Yu
> 
> Hopefully he'll arrive soon.



maybe he got lost in the mist?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 23, 2013)

Chapter 11, using EGscans this time 
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 




Good lord, Wu Geng...you beast you 
Making Sage Kings look stupid infront of his comrades


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2013)

wu geng is pwning ass 

made sage kings look like noobs xD


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 23, 2013)

Muk said:


> wu geng is pwning ass
> 
> made sage kings look like noobs xD



Yeah, he's just toying with one of the strongest they have 

Chapter is just too awesome!


----------



## Stannis (Jun 23, 2013)

just... badass


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 23, 2013)

wu geng is so strong now. i wonder if he can fight on par with the 6 eyed dude or would his 
uncle fight him


----------



## Stannis (Jun 23, 2013)

Even Shen Yen is afraid.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 23, 2013)

"Hungry dog eats shit" technique

That Sage King is probably fuming mentally, now I wouldn't even doubt him trying to slay Bai Cai to kill Wu Geng


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2013)

PUT YOUR HANDS UP IF YOU HAVE A BONER RIGHT NOW


----------



## Imagine (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Raviene (Jun 23, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> PUT YOUR HANDS UP IF YOU HAVE A BONER RIGHT NOW



i wish i could raise both but the other hand seems to be busy fapping!! 

this is the most awesome panel ever 




HUNGRY DOG EAT SHIT!!  >> GOAT move right there! 


...and its even easy to master


----------



## Drakor (Jun 30, 2013)

Link removed

Quite an interesting chapter! So Divine Skill is basically a large amount of Divine Power focused into one objective, and the Dark Ones answer to Divine Skill can cost them their very lives...no wonder they lost the war even with their mantras


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

soul weapons are the dark ones answer to divine power i guess 

too much teasing and not enough killing xD


----------



## Blαck (Jun 30, 2013)

Ch.95

Edit- damnit ninja'd


----------



## Stannis (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally some Zi Yu  

 Shen Yen to one shot next chapter..


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2013)

Last two chapters were fantastic.  



> Shen Yen to one shot next chapter..



Rather unlikely.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

This chapter 

*Spoiler*: __ 




ZiYu came in there regulating, Wu geng can toy with Sage Kings and Shixing is gonna strangle the Sage Elder if he gets his hands on him :WOW


----------



## Patrick (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, I just went through all 50 chapters in one day. It's amazing, can't wait for the rest of it.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 2, 2013)

patrick4life said:


> Wow, I just went through all 50 chapters in one day. It's amazing, can't wait for the rest of it.



to think that its even worse if you know that the raws are much, much further into the story.. translators only picked up the story recently! - i'm tempted each chapter to not read those raws  - 

But in art and in story it is one of the better manga's that is available :amazed


----------



## Imagine (Jul 7, 2013)

Ch.413


----------



## Drakor (Jul 7, 2013)

Man she better have been doing this as some crazed lone wolf plan to rescue Fu Yi, traitors always die painfully in things like this when they're not redeemed


----------



## Imagine (Jul 7, 2013)

So Wu Geng, Zu Yi,Shi Xing and the Dark Ones. Quite the army there. Gods' Domain is going to be turned upside down.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 7, 2013)

Shen yen's power is pretty broken, I thought he was just like the Watcher or something. And Great Lord Wu geng


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2013)

wu geng and his pimping


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Man she better have been doing this as some crazed lone wolf plan to rescue Fu Yi, traitors always die painfully in things like this when they're not redeemed



It probably is a plan that she has concocted but it's going to be rather ineffective.  

Wu Geng will have to save her at some point.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Shen yen's power is pretty broken



Aizen level 



Imagine said:


> So Wu Geng, Zu Yi,Shi Xing and the Dark Ones. Quite the army there. Gods' Domain is going to be turned upside down.



Gods still have 5 sage kings, 4 great gods, Shen Yen and Tian. 

I wonder how will the next battles play 

I can see it happening now.. the rest of this season will be nothing but battles in gods domain. Final  battle will be with Shen Yen, Tian will wake up by then and fuck shit up.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 7, 2013)

it should be genetically impossible but Wu Geng look more and more like his badass father ... this family of badass is so badass that they can say a big "fuck you" to genetics and say "i will look like what i want to look like" 

yeah... i don't think anyone, neither the characters in the manwha nor its readers, thinks Ah Lan is a traitor so while she does have a plan of some sorts...its bound to fail (99.99% possibility )


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 7, 2013)

there may or may not be a surprise next week


----------



## Blαck (Jul 8, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Aizen level
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd lol if when Tian woke up he killed Shen yen or one of the sage kings for their incompetence.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't think that Tian is the kind of person that would kill Shen Yen and the other gods for incompetence, I mean he didn't do anything to the gods for their performance against Wu Geng's father.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 8, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I'd lol if when Tian woke up he killed Shen yen or one of the sage kings for their incompetence.



 

nah he won't do it. he might discover that Shen Yen is planning something against him and destroy him tho.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 14, 2013)

52
53

double release


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2013)

Boshi said:


> 52
> 53
> 
> double release



Hell yes 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shen yen is such a asshole 
The Grand Marshall's story wasn't bad, now he's even more interesting. Wonder what his Soul gear is?

And that King of the Frozen hell looks cool


----------



## Stannis (Jul 14, 2013)

Tian Kong  really looks like  Emperor Zhou 

Why did you have to  open that wound


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Tian Kong reminded really looks like  Emperor Zhou
> 
> Why did you have to  open that wound



It was his badass brother from another mother


----------



## Raviene (Jul 14, 2013)

hmm... seems that all the Dark Ones' names start w/ "Ah" before getting their warrior name

so...i wonder if the name "Ah Gou" would come into play later 

Divine Power as Defense
Smelting Aura as Offense
and Soul Gear just in case 

nah...that would be way too cheap 

though...i wonder if Nitian is already infected as he did say "but I have run out of time" (yes, doesn't make much sense and maybe he's acutally saying he's running out of time)


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2013)

Raviene said:


> hmm... seems that all the Dark Ones' names start w/ "Ah" before getting their warrior name
> 
> so...i wonder if the name "Ah Gou" would come into play later
> 
> ...



I thought about this as well, if he is infected than both he and Wu geng have a race against time to deal with.


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 14, 2013)

Depending on our staff workloads, there may or may not be a continued wambo releases throughout the summer.
You heard it here first ^_^


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2013)

awesome double release

wonder what he learned during his 10 year travel


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 15, 2013)

if wu geng can learn soul gear, he'll be unstoppable. i can't wait


----------



## Blαck (Jul 15, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> if wu geng can learn soul gear, he'll be unstoppable. i can't wait



I get the feeling he will at some point, since the basic requirements don't sound too difficult. Want to see him utilize monochrome more though, some offensive use would be cool.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 15, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> there may or may not be a surprise next week



please post this again.....i love it when you post like this 





PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 15, 2013)

Raviene said:


> please post this again.....i love it when you post like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I already did, young padawan ~


----------



## Stannis (Jul 15, 2013)

Wouldn't like Wu Geng having some dark ones powers. He's the only one in the world who can use both divine power and smelting aura. That's enough powers for him. A divine skill would be nice tho  



Sharogy said:


> Depending on our staff workloads, there may or may not be a continued wambo releases throughout the summer.
> You heard it here first ^_^



You guys are the best 

2 FSJ chapters = best week


----------



## SunorC (Jul 15, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> Depending on our staff workloads, there may or may not be a continued wambo releases throughout the summer.
> You heard it here first ^_^



keep up the good work sharogy!! this is probably my #1 manga atm - naruto is wrapping up and bleach is well, written by tite kubo

love the art, constant battles, and solid albiet a bit ridiculous story and characters..

I actually really like how it doesnt take itself too seriously and is just pure fun


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

Why. Did. No. One. Tell. Me. Of. This. Great. Masterpiece. Known. As. Feng. Shen. Ji. 

I. Am. Excited. To. Tell. You. This. ManHUA. Is. Amazing. Exactly. What. I. Was. Looking. For. 

If. Anyone. Has. Any. Other. Manga. Manhua. Or. Manwha. That. They. Would. Like. To. Share. Please. Do. So. Right. Freaking. Now.

Assholes. Hmph.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 16, 2013)

Goova said:


> Why. Did. No. One. Tell. Me. Of. This. Great. Masterpiece. Known. As. Feng. Shen. Ji.
> 
> I. Am. Excited. To. Tell. You. This. ManHUA. Is. Amazing. Exactly. What. I. Was. Looking. For.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club mang.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 16, 2013)

Goova said:


> Why. Did. No. One. Tell. Me. Of. This. Great. Masterpiece. Known. As. Feng. Shen. Ji.
> 
> I. Am. Excited. To. Tell. You. This. ManHUA. Is. Amazing. Exactly. What. I. Was. Looking. For.
> 
> ...



From Breakers to FSJ, Welcome Goova


----------



## Xin (Jul 16, 2013)

Started reading it. 

This manga is just awesome. 

Smelting aura is one of the coolest techniques I've ever seen.

Not to mention the outstanding manga art combined with a full colorization.


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 16, 2013)

always nice to have more readers ^_^, for those with nothing better to do during their wait for the next chapter, you can help me finish the Wikia im writing.

Shinsui 

much appreciated ^_^


----------



## Xin (Jul 16, 2013)

This will make a good reactionpic.


----------



## corsair (Jul 16, 2013)

I started reading it a few days ago despite actually having to study. My only regret is that I now have to wait for the new chapters.





Raviene said:


> though...i wonder if Nitian is already infected as he did say "but I have run out of time" (yes, doesn't make much sense and maybe he's acutally saying he's running out of time)



If the pollen of those flowers really cause the disease, he probably got infected when he tried to collect them as a cure and it recently broke out. Knowing just how dickish the gods in FSJ are, they probably bring these pollen to their world all the time.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 16, 2013)

Xin said:


> This will make a good reactionpic.



My favorite reaction panel


----------



## Xin (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, catched up. 

Really amazing manga. 

At what pace is it released?


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2013)

The more readers the better 



Xin said:


> At what pace is it released?



they release one chapter usually on sunday/monday 
sometimes they release 2 chapters like they did this week  



Sharogy said:


> always nice to have more readers ^_^, for those with nothing better to do during their wait for the next chapter, you can help me finish the Wikia im writing.
> 
> Shinsui
> 
> much appreciated ^_^



Does it have spoilers from the raws


----------



## Xin (Jul 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> they release one chapter usually on sunday/monday
> sometimes they release 2 chapters like they did this week



That fast?

What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah that's about the EG releases since the raws are far ahead of the current scans 

not sure about the manhua itself 

probably a monthly thing 

Sharogy can help us with this maybe


----------



## Xin (Jul 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Yeah that's about the EG releases since the raws are far ahead of the current scans
> 
> not sure about the manhua itself
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll even look through the scans when I have some time again.


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> The more readers the better
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Manhua it self is weekly mang, if we go at 2 chapter a week it will take a whole year and more to catch up lol 

The Wiki does contain spoilers, however i have tagged "EVERYTHING" that are spoilers kek, so you can avoid all spoilers if you just resist the temptation of clicking on them.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> Manhua it self is weekly mang, if we go at 2 chapter a week it will take a whole year and more to catch up lol



W..weekly?! 
Just how can they make a chapter with such art  in a matter of week  
Great news!! 



> The Wiki does contain spoilers, however i have tagged "EVERYTHING" that are spoilers kek, so you can avoid all spoilers if you just resist the temptation of clicking on them.



Oh good. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> W..weekly?!
> Just how can they make a chapter with such art  in a matter of week
> Great news!!
> 
> Oh good. I'll see what I can do.



By having many crews ? 
Manhua production are vastly different than Manga, in manga the author usually does his own drawing to a large extent, atleast when it starts out, it does have people helping with the inking though.

Manhua on the other hand, both story and art is never done by the same person, often many writers and artist works on the same title.
What can i say, cheap labor ? 


PS: I thought the dialogue on ch 14/15 were EPICLY tl'ed, no one commented on those im so sad


----------



## Urouge (Jul 16, 2013)

Catches up 2 days ago and I'm already regretting it  it's hard to wait for the next chapter. This manga is just amazing I have nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## Xin (Jul 16, 2013)

Urouge said:


> Catches up 2 days ago and I'm already regretting it  it's hard to wait for the next chapter. This manga is just amazing I have nothing bad to say about it.



Yeah. I really like the main character. 

He's a funny one, but not stupid funny like all the rest. 

He's actually cool in battle and things about his moves and the abilities of his opponent.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

I can't believe there is so much more we haven't read...

That's great. I was thinking when I caught up that I would be stuck on 53 for a month or more, and this manhua release every month. But it's already behind by lots, so, thats good lol. 

I almost cannot read normal manga again. The color and art is so detailed and great, it will be difficult to get into any other non colored manga in the future -_-


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> By having many crews ?
> Manhua production are vastly different than Manga, in manga the author usually does his own drawing to a large extent, atleast when it starts out, it does have people helping with the inking though.
> 
> Manhua on the other hand, both story and art is never done by the same person, often many writers and artist works on the same title.
> What can i say, cheap labor ?



Oh I see. Thanks for the info. 



> PS: I thought the dialogue on ch 14/15 were EPICLY tl'ed, no one commented on those im so sad



ppl  only notice it when the tl gets worse I'm afraid.   
great work nontheless
dat first two pages in son of hell chapter


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

What does TL'd mean?

Also, are all Manhua like this or this the best Manhua of all time?


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2013)

Goova said:


> What does TL'd mean?
> 
> Also, are all Manhua like this or this the best Manhua of all time?



Translation.  

This is the only manhua I've read so far but I don't it can be topped. It's almost my favorite ongoing thing now. well top 3 at least 

I heard that City of Darkness is pretty good and is close to FSJ (similar art style) but  haven't started it yet.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2013)

city of darkness act 1 was totally awesome 

it just takes long to read/progress i prefer waiting on city of darkness to progress a little more before reading act 2


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, gonna read that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

lucky you, get to speak mandarin


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2013)

i think a decade or so ago there was a hong kong series for street fighter 

never found it again xD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

Im trying to preach this manga to the internet


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 16, 2013)

Wu Geng's uncle is so cool, I can't wait to see him fight again. Also, it would be good to see Ah Zhui again. That guy was something else too.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Translation.
> 
> This is the only manhua I've read so far but I don't it can be topped. It's almost my favorite ongoing thing now. well top 3 at least
> 
> I heard that City of Darkness is pretty good and is close to FSJ (similar art style) but  haven't started it yet.



city of darkness is pretty good. i stopped reading so that I can read everything in one go. the art is sometimes even better fsj its crazy.



Goova said:


> Thanks, gonna read that.



if you looking for other great mangas i recommend you kingdom it's really good aswell.


----------



## The End (Jul 16, 2013)

I really like City of Darkness, not the most complex plot or anything, but great art and cool action. 

Love this manga too, just caught up this past week and I can't wait for the next chapters.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

I've already gotten a couple people on another site to read this. Working on more


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2013)

I got a dozen of posters on this site to read it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

Boshi  

We must spread the word


----------



## Raviene (Jul 16, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> Manhua it self is weekly mang, if we go at 2 chapter a week it will take a whole year and more to catch up lol
> 
> The Wiki does contain spoilers, however i have tagged "EVERYTHING" that are spoilers kek, so you can avoid all spoilers if you just resist the temptation of clicking on them.



WEEKLY MANHUA! 


oh btw, we know next to nothing about how things are in HK but is this comic quite popular over there as well? i mean it SHOULD be


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 17, 2013)

Why is there so little the western internet knows about Manhua and stuff?


----------



## Rozalin (Jul 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> Why. Did. No. One. Tell. Me. Of. This. Great. Masterpiece. Known. As. Feng. Shen. Ji.
> 
> I. Am. Excited. To. Tell. You. This. ManHUA. Is. Amazing. Exactly. What. I. Was. Looking. For.
> 
> ...



Try City of Darkness, The Lawless, and Blood and Steel. City of darkness and the lawless have similar art style to feng Shen ji. XD blood and steel is an excellent manhua ( it's in black and white) but the art is gorgeous.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 17, 2013)

Excellent, thank you. I'm working on CoD


----------



## Rozalin (Jul 17, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> always nice to have more readers ^_^, for those with nothing better to do during their wait for the next chapter, you can help me finish the Wikia im writing.
> 
> here
> 
> much appreciated ^_^



Thanks for the heads up.  wait. . . .there is going to be a season 4?! I thought season 3 is still ongoing. . . O_O


----------



## Rozalin (Jul 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> Excellent, thank you. I'm working on CoD



You're welcome! XD I hope you enjoy CoD.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2013)

that reminds me i gotta catch up on blood and steel

egscans are awesome for doing works other than manga


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 17, 2013)

So does anyone know what chapter this manhua is on in reality over in HK or china?


----------



## Stannis (Jul 17, 2013)

scans are on chapter 15 of season 2

season 2 is 64 chapters 

season 3 is ongoing


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Muk said:


> that reminds me i gotta catch up on blood and steel
> 
> egscans are awesome for doing works other than manga



Started reading this yesterday. Pretty good start so far. Dat oar.

And yeah, egs is awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 17, 2013)

I see.

When does FSJ usually scheduled to come out? Like, what day of the week?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2013)

Goova dat Avi


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 18, 2013)

It looks even better 150x200


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2013)

Goova said:


> It looks even better 150x200



Thinking of switching to my Emperor Zhou avi soon


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2013)

usually sunday/mondays


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally caught up .
The fact that this is weekly is so fucking .


----------



## Imagine (Jul 21, 2013)

Grimmjow


----------



## Stannis (Jul 21, 2013)

So he was poisoned because of his contact with the flower at the gods domain 
And Shi Xing had to go back to his berserk state 
Such tragedy  

I liked Nitian's interaction with that ancient fuck. He received training in the ancient ways apparently.  
Hopefully we'll see more about that era. Some ancient gods vs ancient dark ones would be most welcomed 

Dat brawl and Wu Geng's handsome comment


----------



## Drakor (Jul 21, 2013)

The ancient ancestors of each race are becoming more and more distinct in appearance...So far only one ancient god still lives that we know of, and he seems more like an undead corpse than a living being. The other Gods of mixed blood have multiple eyes, then the dark ones have 6 arms and are giants...


----------



## Blαck (Jul 21, 2013)

Dammit Grand Marshall is sick too 
But I like the interactions this chapter between Wu geng and the General 

But where did Zi Yu go? 

Lastly, Maybe Ah Lan actually did have a plan?


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 22, 2013)

couldn't get more than 1 chapter done


----------



## Xin (Jul 22, 2013)

I created a . 

Please feel free to join.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 22, 2013)

Xin said:


> I created a .
> 
> Please feel free to join.



Sign me up


----------



## corsair (Jul 22, 2013)

The handsome comment was the best 

But the ancient Dark One looks interesting. Wonder if we will see ancient humans now too.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 22, 2013)

I wanna see the Grand Marshall fight, just the way he was drawn when he was about to fight Bai Lin(Sage king of Plague, I think) just looked like he was about to tear his ass up.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2013)

The Grand Marshall is probably amongst the top six or so strongest characters in the manga.  Can't wait to see him go all out.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 22, 2013)

This Manga is fucking incredible!! Spent the whole day yesterday reading it. Where can i get the raws for this?


----------



## SunorC (Jul 23, 2013)

hey sharology - how big is this manhua / manga in china? im surprised this honestly hasnt built a stronger following yet but im seeing more and more feng shen ji avatars across different manga boards - im guessing this is likely because of the fact that its a chinese manga and the name isnt exactly what you would call marketing friendly 

im 24 and when i first started reading this i read something like 50 chapters in one night - i felt like a kid watching dbz / gundam for the first time 

fun fun stuff 

I really think if it had a simpler name a lot more people would be reading this at the moment


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 23, 2013)

SunorC said:


> hey sharology - how big is this manhua / manga in china? im surprised this honestly hasnt built a stronger following yet but im seeing more and more feng shen ji avatars across different manga boards - im guessing this is likely because of the fact that its a chinese manga and the name isnt exactly what you would call marketing friendly
> 
> im 24 and when i first started reading this i read something like 50 chapters in one night - i felt like a kid watching dbz / gundam for the first time
> 
> ...



Lol not like the name is something absurd unless it stands for something in Chinese.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 24, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> couldn't get more than 1 chapter done



eh... don't worry about it, pretty sure you'll make it up this coming sunday w/ 3 

btw...did he really say handsome? but then again he does have that awesome tech "Hungry Dog Eat Shit" so


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 24, 2013)

SunorC said:


> hey sharology - how big is this manhua / manga in china? im surprised this honestly hasnt built a stronger following yet but im seeing more and more feng shen ji avatars across different manga boards - im guessing this is likely because of the fact that its a chinese manga and the name isnt exactly what you would call marketing friendly
> 
> im 24 and when i first started reading this i read something like 50 chapters in one night - i felt like a kid watching dbz / gundam for the first time
> 
> ...



i answered most of those already in one of the earlier post,

about the name, well, i doubt stuff like shingeki no kyogin means anything spectactular to 99% of the reader while feng shen ji does not.

on the other hand i think there is just a severe lack of manhua in general. not sure why though.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 28, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## corsair (Jul 28, 2013)

Those sea giants should join their cause instead of fighting them. And Wu Geng as the leader of the Dark Ones, should have seen it coming.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 28, 2013)

Wu Geng showing his true self again


----------



## Mako (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, just started and this is pretty good so far.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 28, 2013)

Soul Link Art the way to turn a chapter of flashbacks into 1 panel 

Totally forgot there was other mytho creatures in their world, makes me wonder if there will be a tiger/tortoise considering there is a legendary dragon and phoenix.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Ch.8




*Spoiler*: __ 




Did Shen Yen just pull a Naraku on Ah lan? 

Wu Geng better take that offer later, I mean who wouldn't wanna lead the biggest group of Badasses in the verse 

And lol at Uncle Zi Yu sleeping through that giant encounter


----------



## KidTony (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm almost caught up. What's the release schedule like?


----------



## Urouge (Jul 28, 2013)

sea giant nice it's good to see other races. the gods really are the dominant race. like corsair said the sea giant should help the group instead of helping the gods


----------



## Imagine (Jul 28, 2013)

KidTony said:


> I'm almost caught up. What's the release schedule like?


Chap usually come out sunday. Weekly.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 28, 2013)

> And lol at Uncle Zi Yu sleeping through that giant encounter



best panel in the chapter  

next chapter after they get defeated by the sea monster he'll wake up, ask them what's this ruckus about, call them incompetent fools and proceed to one shotting him

make it happen


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

KidTony said:


> I'm almost caught up. What's the release schedule like?


Between Sunday and Monday.


Urouge said:


> sea giant nice it's good to see other races. the gods really are the dominant race. like corsair said the sea giant should help the group instead of helping the gods



I'd would be nice if they join, but they probably need a bit of convincing courtesy of Wu Geng


----------



## Urouge (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope that they have some powers. they should have tried to send tsunamis at the domain of the gods


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

Urouge said:


> I hope that they have some powers. they should have tried to send tsunamis at the domain of the gods



That would be awesome, though I hope at the very least if they don't join they use a tsunami get Wu Geng and co to the God's Domain quickly and in style


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 28, 2013)

Really good chapters. Sea devils are awesome. Nice to see them, a new race. Though I hope they don't have any powers, and instead of powers they are reliant on their size and strength alone.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> That would be awesome, though I hope at the very least if they don't join they use a tsunami get Wu Geng and co to the God's Domain quickly and in style



 Oh not bad hole that they help them to get there faster. Didn't think of that


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2013)

Eh, I doubt they help them in any way. They aren't about to break a agreement/truce/loyalty to the Gods just because a rif raf group is on their way to kill the Gods...


----------



## Urouge (Jul 29, 2013)

hmm they might change their mind when they see the power of that rif raf group.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2013)

I doubt it. They have great power. but the Gods have an established hold and grip on reality, they have numbers and power. To the sea devils, even if the rif raf group will beat them, which they will, they would still think them weak in front of the Gods just out of blindness.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 29, 2013)

That just means the display of power will have to be enormous, maybe it's time for the Grand Marshall to show his stuff


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2013)

He already told Wu Geng that he is not fighting until they get to the god realm


----------



## Stannis (Jul 29, 2013)

NiTian asked Wu Geng to take care of the fights until they reach the gods domain so he's not going to fight any time soon.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 29, 2013)

Goova said:


> He already told Wu Geng that he is not fighting until they get to the god realm





Boshi said:


> NiTian asked Wu Geng to take care of the fights until they reach the gods domain so he's not going to fight any time soon.



Ah shit, I forgot about that...I'd say they should let Shi Xing loose but he might tear everyone apart. Guess now's the time for some Advanced Monochroming via Wu Geng.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 29, 2013)

Wu Geng and the dark ones generals should be enough. Zi Yu wouldn't even need to wake up.  

I wonder how strong the sea monsters are.  Are they strong enough to stand against some great gods.  
It could be that Tian/ancient gods were the ones that defeated them


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, it would form a good moment for Wu Geng to impress the generals.. as well as show us more of his growth 
It'll be a looong wait for the next chapter, as the series get better and better


----------



## KidTony (Jul 30, 2013)

wait wut? this is weekly?

Mind = Blown


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jul 30, 2013)

Well considering the fact that volume 2 has 64 chapters if I am not mistaken, I wish that the people handling the scans and trans would be way faster, like 10 chapter per week :joke .. but I know it is difficult to handle more than one chapter per week considering all the awesomeness in this manhua. Can't wait for next chapter to see some Wu Geng show-off. 

Btw do you guys know if volume 3 is ongoing or complete? I know that it has 39 chapter but I am not sure if ongoing or complete...?


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 30, 2013)

volume 3 is at chapter 41 ongoing


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you, 


Too bad I don't know Chinese

LE: You are from EasyGoing? If yes I think you are in charge of this so Thank you very much for all your hard work  keep up the good work


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 30, 2013)

im only a lowly TL, occasionally CL and sometimes QC of FSJ, not in charge though


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2013)

sharogy got a link to the vol 3 raws?

and thanks for translating and the hard work xD


----------



## Sharogy (Jul 30, 2013)

i wouldnt spoil urself if i were you 

although if u had to then just google 封神纪3


----------



## Stannis (Jul 30, 2013)

this page


----------



## corsair (Jul 30, 2013)

Must. resist. raw. temptation.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 30, 2013)

Only a weakling would read the raws.


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 2, 2013)

Just passing through and dropping a teaser


----------



## synthax (Aug 4, 2013)

AWESOME CHAPTER

Wu Geng is a beast.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 4, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Drakor (Aug 4, 2013)

What a scumbag for a father, wonder how many races or types of people the Shen Yen has successfully indentured as his slaves and servants


----------



## corsair (Aug 4, 2013)

I told you the Sea Devils should team up. The father needs to learn that serving the gods will not gain you anything in the end, because they do not give a shit.


Dat Dark Ones army at the end


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn good chapter.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 4, 2013)

Sea devil shrieks, everyone on the boat covers their ears in pain, gawd damn Grand Marshall tho? Nah, he don't give a darn 

And Wu geng with that Monochrome


----------



## Stannis (Aug 4, 2013)

ur mom shit eating sea devil 
best mc  

dat army at the end


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 6, 2013)

Just caught up. 

Freaking great read, this shit's quality.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 7, 2013)

Spent 2 days enjoying this. Shit is legit.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 7, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Spent 2 days enjoying this. Shit is legit.



Join the FC if you haven't already


----------



## Morglay (Aug 7, 2013)

Nvm found it.


----------



## synthax (Aug 11, 2013)

Chapter 25


----------



## Stannis (Aug 11, 2013)

so much gar 

easily best group so far


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2013)

Dem Generals 

Zongheng Tianxia- Unstoppable under the heavens


----------



## ~Howling~ (Aug 11, 2013)

Remembering all those names is gonna require some effort .
These guys are very badass tho


----------



## Stannis (Aug 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Zongheng Tianxia- Unstoppable under the heavens



the bestest


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2013)

I get the feeling, Wu Geng is gonna have beat QiongxIong Jie (the Violent ones') ass sometime soon 

@Boshi
Indeed


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2013)

The Dark Ones are awesome


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 11, 2013)

Had to get a new avatar set to honour the greatness of this Manhua. Awesome chapter as always.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

I love every chapter never skips on the art quality.
It's been a long time since I enjoyed a colored comic series.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2013)

The beauty of having a series worked on by multiple people. Similar to how American Comics are made if I'm right.

The art's consistently beautiful in this series.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Depends on the comic, but yes your right.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 12, 2013)

The Dark ones added a whole new level of awesome that i did not know could be added to Feng Shen Ji.

....I really have no complaints so far 5/5.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Dark ones added a whole new level of awesome that i did not know could be added to Feng Shen Ji.



Yup and them warrior names


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah this was an awesome chapter.

Oh and that Soul weapon shit? I bet Ah Gou learns it


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yeah this was an awesome chapter.
> 
> Oh and that Soul weapon shit? I bet Ah Gou learns it



Would be cool, puts his soul into his fist


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2013)

Ah Gou is like Ichigo, but actually cool


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 12, 2013)

well unlike ichigo he has a motivation to be the aggressor, fighting the gods is in his families nature. Ichigo just wants peace, for now. his greatest weakness is his lack of substantial desire. 

what i await is another race. i haven't read the raws, but the sea folk are pretty boss, so are gods, and men, and dark ones. who else joins. the apeman dudes? maybe other legendary monsters? i feel there is still room for more. not dark ones big but impressive none the less.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> well unlike ichigo he has a motivation to be the aggressor, fighting the gods is in his families nature. Ichigo just wants peace, for now. his greatest weakness is his lack of substantial desire.
> 
> what i await is another race. i haven't read the raws, but the sea folk are pretty boss, so are gods, and men, and dark ones. who else joins. the apeman dudes? maybe other legendary monsters? i feel there is still room for more. not dark ones big but impressive none the less.



I'd like to see more of the Dragons, the way they were first introduced was so damn awesome.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Never really got Ichigo vibes myself. Actually if anything, I felt like he resembled more Yusuke if anything a little bit in attitude


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Tians dragon sure went into a bit of a growth spurt going from this:


To this:


----------



## Stannis (Aug 12, 2013)

^I see no changes.  
Glad it was Tian that exterminated them and not Shen Yen. 

Wu Geng is nothing like Ichigo though what he probably meant is that he has all kind of powers in his universe like Ichigo and not character-wise.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Really? In the first one you can clearly see Tian standing on it's head. If the dragon didn't grow in the second pic Tian would be about as tall as the city wall.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 12, 2013)

Not only that, but the other great gods are barely visible on the top of its head as well, further showing that it got extraordinarily larger. Good thing the author remembered that little tidbit


----------



## Arago (Aug 12, 2013)

Wu Geng is like a bastard son of Vegeta's.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 12, 2013)

Boshi said:


> ^I see no changes.
> Glad it was Tian that exterminated them and not Shen Yen.
> 
> Wu Geng is nothing like Ichigo though what he probably meant is that he has all kind of powers in his universe like Ichigo and not character-wise.


Not yet. He lost his Mantra and he's still missing Dark One powers and Divine Skill. But he's on his way!

Presumably he'll eventually bond with Phoenix too.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 12, 2013)

Beast chapter, them Generals.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 12, 2013)

Yo Sharogy can you post the generals spread without all the writing


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 12, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Yo Sharogy can you post the generals spread without all the writing



> ?;0 u mean the raw or the redraw?


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 12, 2013)

well u can have both i guess


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 12, 2013)

That redraw spread is awesome.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 13, 2013)

them warrior names resemble indian names as well...

sitting bull
wind in his hair
dance w/ the wolves
chasing his horse >>> i love this 

i bet that MC would choose a warrior name like Wu "handsome-badass-who-makes-gods-eat-shit" Geng (yeah i know, not that creative )

oh yeah...that spread is awesome

i think the dude w/ the name "Deadly Gaze" who has his back turned is shy because he's wearing cylops' visors 

also,  as someone have previously mentioned, i'm hoping to see the other two beasts of chinese myth, tiger and turtle, since we already have the dragon & phoenix...

and upon further research - there seems to be a fifth one, the golden dragon (i believe Tian's pet  was the azure dragon of the east)


----------



## Stannis (Aug 13, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> > ?;0 u mean the raw or the redraw?


I meant the redrawing. Thanks brah you're awesome  



Sharogy said:


> well u can have both i guess
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



welcome my new wallpaper.


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 13, 2013)

Boshi, i just noticed a flaw in the picture above QiongXiong JiE's shoulder, seems like the redrawer missed a part,

i fixed it here


----------



## Stannis (Aug 13, 2013)

much appreciated


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 16, 2013)

There may or may not be a surprise coming up this weekend.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 16, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> There may or may not be a surprise coming up this weekend.



I'll be halfway looking forward then


----------



## Blαck (Aug 16, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> There may or may not be a surprise coming up this weekend.



                .


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 17, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> There may or may not be a surprise coming up this weekend.



You're torturing us!


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 18, 2013)

lightning struck, broke someone's charger, no surprise afterall


----------



## ~Howling~ (Aug 18, 2013)

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 18, 2013)

not the surprise I was hoping for..


----------



## Stannis (Aug 18, 2013)

And I thought it was gonna be a double release


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 18, 2013)

well, it is released ^_^


----------



## Stannis (Aug 18, 2013)

*even with his mask on*



*even with his mask on*
and this is finally out


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 18, 2013)

Things are getting epic as fuck 

Also that other series is hilarious.

Policeman Zi Yu


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 18, 2013)

This battle is going to be fucking scrumptious.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 18, 2013)

Boshi said:


> out
> and this is finally out


Got a few laughs outta me.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 18, 2013)

Epic as fuck. 
Those warriors of the sage hall were all great gods once and in that pic I can spot +30 beside Shen Yen and the five sage kings. Looks like the great gods won't even fight for the rest of this season. I wonder how the fights will go.  
Also that face statue in the end.. Looks like Shen Yen at first but he doesn't have those 6 eyes and he has a beard. Shen Yen final form?  
Can't wait to see Ah Lan failing in whatever she's planning. 

And god that wolf and mary  
Zi Yu as a police officer.. still gets me now


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2013)

Boshi said:


> out



Can't believe the Violent fucker is ranked among the strongest 

But hell, if he can handle a God or two then whatever 



> out
> and this is finally out


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Epic as fuck.
> Those warriors of the sage hall were all great gods once and in that pic I can spot +30 beside Shen Yen and the five sage kings. Looks like the great gods won't even fight for the rest of this season. I wonder how the fights will go.
> Also that face statue in the end.. Looks like Shen Yen at first but he doesn't have those 6 eyes and he has a beard. Shen Yen final form?
> Can't wait to see Ah Lan failing in whatever she's planning.



I get the feeling the 30+ Gods will get wrecked while the named Great Gods will be the ones putting up the fight.

As for the stone statue I think it's supposed to be Wu Geng's gramps.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 18, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Chapter 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When is more Wolf and Mary coming out? I need more.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> When is more Wolf and Mary coming out? I need more.



This, I need to see what happens to his ex, hope she gets what's coming to her


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh yea, he needs to kill her to...after he does certain things first


----------



## Stannis (Aug 18, 2013)

I won't be surprised if he..  after he kills her


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Oh yea, he needs to kill her to...after he does certain things first



Indeed             .


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> When is more Wolf and Mary coming out? I need more.



not sure, currently looking at maybe once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 21, 2013)

read  this series over the past week it's pretty good indeed probably would give it 8/10 in my personal enjoyment.
Biggest disappointment was finding out that Feng Shen Jii 2 wasn't more chapter to  read


----------



## Morglay (Aug 21, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> This, I need to see what happens to his ex, hope she gets what's coming to her



Sociopath says whaaa? Don't hate the player hate the game.


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 21, 2013)

will try to bring some surprise this weekend ~_~.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 21, 2013)

double release or another wolf & mary


----------



## Blαck (Aug 21, 2013)

Boshi said:


> double release or another wolf & mary



Would be great :WOW


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 25, 2013)

it is Teh time guyz


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2013)

chapter 241

you should always include a link xD


----------



## synthax (Aug 25, 2013)

Double release,Erxing is badass,ownage ahead.


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 25, 2013)

Well damn                  .


----------



## Laillo (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't stop reading chapters from the series. I can even read 10 chapters at the same time. It's pure epicness.

The war started fiercely i have to say.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 25, 2013)

Knew it! I had a made a post a while back based on my feeling that even though he's an ancient god, he looked like a zombie to me and now we know why...but that double chapter release was great


----------



## Stannis (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn NiTian.  



Best thing in the chapter  

And lol Ah Lan.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2013)

Good finally we get NiTian in action.
I do find it strange the habity this series has drawing blood for action when none are injured.

Hard to not think Mortal Kombat whenever I'm looking at NiTian


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 25, 2013)

NiTian Erxing finally fighting was epic. This war's gonna be awesome


----------



## Blαck (Aug 25, 2013)

Muk said:


> Teppu
> 
> you should always include a link xD



These chapters...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 25, 2013)

Can't wait for more it really hooked me,awesome until now,lets see how this goes.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 28, 2013)

hmm... looking at the genres I was a little surprised to see feng shen jii being a horror among the other genres, sure it got some but personally I think it's astreach to categorize it as a horror

what do you guys think?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 29, 2013)

Feng Shen ji a horror?

Thats a stretch but i am pretty desensitized to such things, so i am not the best judge.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 29, 2013)

Akatora said:


> hmm... looking at the genres I was a little surprised to see feng shen jii being a horror among the other genres, sure it got some but personally I think it's astreach to categorize it as a horror
> 
> what do you guys think?



Didn't know it was in that category, Sure I'd say it's violent but horror? Not quite


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 29, 2013)

more like fantasy


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Feng Shen ji a horror?
> 
> Thats a stretch but i am pretty desensitized to such things, so i am not the best judge.



yeah i don't remember any 'scare' scenes

cruel, gruesome scenes yes, but not the 'scare' scenes you'd expect from a horror genre


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> more like fantasy



obviously, however most series fall into several categoris which are then listed with the series at display.
Noticed it at manga of the month


----------



## Stannis (Aug 29, 2013)

eh just copied-pasted from some manga site. don't give it much thought.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2013)

Boshi said:


> eh just copied-pasted from some manga site. don't give it much thought.



Thats the easy way, eitherway gotten my answer, the posters agree theres not much of a horror in this series.
Still finding it a bit strange they did it.


What do you guys think of the blood effects in this manga?
I find it strange it's mostly used to draw action rather than injury


----------



## Blαck (Aug 29, 2013)

Akatora said:


> What do you guys think of the blood effects in this manga?
> I find it strange it's mostly used to draw action rather than injury



I think it conveys the emotion behind the attack alot better, so it's as if you can tell that strike hurt like hell or something.


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 31, 2013)

there may or may not be a bonus release this weekend.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 31, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> there may or may not be a bonus release this weekend.



                     .


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 31, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> there may or may not be a bonus release this weekend.


  .


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> there may or may not be a bonus release this weekend.



  .


----------



## Tangible (Aug 31, 2013)

Sharogy, for those of us reading the RAWs, is there any way you can give a quick summary about what is going on in part 3?


----------



## Sharogy (Aug 31, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Sharogy, for those of us reading the RAWs, is there any way you can give a quick summary about what is going on in part 3?



there is only one place i will answer questions regarding raws, and that is here:

Chapter 16 is out


----------



## Stannis (Aug 31, 2013)

you're making it harder to resist the spoilers


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 1, 2013)

it is time guys ^_^


----------



## Lezu (Sep 1, 2013)

Jizzed.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 1, 2013)

FUCK YEAH ZI YU.


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 1, 2013)

wolf & mary was out today also btw ;0


----------



## Stannis (Sep 1, 2013)

god tier waifu  



Sharogy said:


> wolf & mary was out today also btw ;0



dat plot. didn't see that coming


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 1, 2013)

That last chapter ,can't wait for more


----------



## Blαck (Sep 1, 2013)

Zi yu, off the boat for one second and already beasting these fools 

And  Wu geng, slapping gods


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't worry guys i got this.

Just wait until next chapter.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2013)

Double chapters happening at the best time 

War's looking great so far


----------



## Blαck (Sep 1, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> wolf & mary was out today also btw ;0



The Zi yu vibes from this guy are crazy


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 1, 2013)

nice redraw sphyer bro, should consider signing up ~!


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2013)

My skills are much too meager (and I'm extremely lazy ).


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 2, 2013)

Is that guy picking a fight with Ah Lan? And Uncle Zi Yu never ceases to amaze with pure awesomeness. Dat Heaven Punisher. Perhaps a slight change of heart and understanding from Xuan Feng.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Laillo (Sep 8, 2013)

the series deserves its own section


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Link removed




*Spoiler*: __ 




What a cheap ass power, Eternal Life? How the hell are they supposed get past that, excluding killing the castor of course.

And finally Shi Xing is back in action :WOW

Also, is Grand Marshall about to get serious-er?


----------



## Laillo (Sep 8, 2013)

phoenix shi Xing will wreck them. He is so badass


----------



## Lavender (Sep 8, 2013)

I'am usually not a big fan of chinese mangas....but...DAMN.


This is really good.

The artwork is really amazing (and all in color! ), the action is cool, the characters are well-designed and diverse in personality's enough to make them all exciting to watch in action. 


Oh, and Nitian Erxing (Irxing?) is the fuckin coolest.

Like....i have found an new character to add to my top 5 favorite manga characters ever.

Now i just hope the petrification sickness does not kill him. It probably will in the end, but i REALLY dont want that to happen.

He's just so coooooooool. ​


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I'am usually not a big fan of chinese mangas....but...DAMN.
> 
> 
> This is really good.
> ...



Welcome to the kwality brother


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 8, 2013)

Laillo said:


> the series deserves its own section



It certainly does deserve a *lot *more attention, as it is easily amongst the best manga's I've ever read


----------



## Stannis (Sep 8, 2013)

dat broship and manliness  



TieXue WuShuang must survive


----------



## Lavender (Sep 8, 2013)

Although there is ONE thing about Nitian that i dont really like, and that's his face. (lower part of it to be precise)

I wanted there to be like....burns and all. 

Kinda like this guy from MGS V: The Phantom Pain.



And whilst he does still have a few cool scars on there.....I dunno, i kinda wanted him to not look as bishie as he ultimately does. It kinda makes me feel like the mask isn't really needed.


Ofcourse, he is still the coolest guy in an cast of pretty much only cool guys, and that's pretty damn *COOL*. 


I have a question though.


What *DOES* Feng Shen Ji actually stand for? 


My chinese is not as good as i wish it to be. ​


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2013)

Boshi said:


> dat broship and manliness
> 
> 
> 
> TieXue WuShuang must survive



He will Nitian wouldn't let one of hs brothers die 



Lavender said:


> Although there is ONE thing about Nitian that i dont really like, and that's his face. (lower part of it to be precise)
> 
> I wanted there to be like....burns and all.
> 
> ...



I kinda wondered why he started wearing the mask as well, but from the looks of it maybe he just want anyone to see wounds left on him by his nemesis.

Also, can't wait for Nitian to catch Shen Yeng


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 8, 2013)

So there is only one more Sage King left to be shown right? Or is the Elder considered one as well which would of course make 5 i can't recall if he is or not.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So there is only one more Sage King left to be shown right? Or is the Elder considered one as well which would of course make 5 i can't recall if he is or not.



There's one left, can't remember the chapter number but it shows 5 shadows behind Shen Yen.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 9, 2013)

Shen Yen is the great elder and there's 5 sage kings 



BlackniteSwartz said:


> There's one left, can't remember the chapter number but it shows 5 shadows behind Shen Yen.



Ch.65


----------



## Blαck (Sep 9, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Shen Yen is the great elder and there's 5 sage kings
> 
> 
> 
> Ch.65


That's the one, thanks Boshi 

Looks like there's one more to be introduced.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2013)

It'd have been better if the author made gods powerful enough to be an obstacle without resorting to the invincibility.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 9, 2013)

Lavender said:


> What *DOES* Feng Shen Ji actually stand for?



It means "The Legend and The Hero".

Anywho, great chapter. Bout time Shi Xing joined the battle. Zen Chans power is so damn hax though. I wonder how they're gonna deal with it since they are so preoccupied. My only guess is that if all the guys fighting at the coast don't make it to him, perhaps the second force of Dark One Generals who are attacking at another angle may be able to do so.

Favorite part of the chapter for me though was this scene.




*Spoiler*: __ 








The bromance so strong.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2013)

The immortal phoenix is back.  

Somone also needs to get rid of Zen Chan. They wasted so much time and effort because of him.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 9, 2013)

why is it that guys who pose like this:





have the same attitude and are hax as fuck! 

oh yeah....dat bromance


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 10, 2013)

I like the current situation as it really keeps me wondering how they are going to win.

Not a single god has been slain. The main attack force is already heavily injured, and thats without any of of the Sage kings being heavily involved in direct combat aka the two of them have just been standing around talking, although of course this chapter the one who is now going to duke it out with the Phoenix. 

We still have other gods who are just not apart of the main force, as well as tian who is going to show up eventually(I highly doubt he is going to be killed off while sleeping)

The current situation looks grim as hell.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 10, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I like the current situation as it really keeps me wondering how they are going to win.
> 
> Not a single god has been slain. The main attack force is already heavily injured, and thats without any of of the Sage kings being heavily involved in direct combat aka the two of them have just been standing around talking, although of course this chapter the one who is now going to duke it out with the Phoenix.
> 
> ...



I'm betting on Xian Chan(Eternal life guy) being unable to multitask so to speak so when Shi Xing bum rushes him the Dark Ones will be able to take out enough to move forward.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 10, 2013)

they will break through with sheer manliness. 



> Xian Chan



Zhen*


----------



## Blαck (Sep 10, 2013)

Boshi said:


> they will break through with sheer manliness.



That's always an option, Great God Wu Geng is just gonna have teach everyone there the _Hungry Dog eat shit_ technique 



> Zhen*



Almost had it


----------



## Morglay (Sep 10, 2013)

Boshi said:


> they will break through with sheer manliness.
> 
> 
> 
> Zhen*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laillo (Sep 15, 2013)

New chapter my brothers. Enjoy the awesomeness.

I found the page.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Laillo said:


> New chapter my brothers. Enjoy the awesomeness.
> 
> I found the page.



Nitian is so fucking Boss it's unheard of   

Just fuck you Shen Yen!!!


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Wolf & Mary ch.3
I found the page.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy fuck, Ya Shi is bitch incarnate 

And I guess that was the last chapter


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2013)

Great chapter as expected. Bromance is still going strong, NiTian going full Kisame  
and Wu Geng's face at the end


----------



## The End (Sep 15, 2013)

Loved this chapter. Can't wait to see how the other great generals are faring.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Wolf & Mary ch.3
> I found the page.
> 
> 
> ...



oh fuck me  
FSJ's mangaka is a mass murderer it seems  

this was done during the break between FSJ first and second volume, right Sharogy? 

did they do something similar between 2 and 3


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 15, 2013)

Boshi said:


> oh fuck me
> 
> this was done during the break between FSJ first and second volume, right Sharogy?
> 
> did they do something similar between 2 and 3





They did, a anti propaganda political satire, which is, not something i like to read.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 15, 2013)

The only way to make sure a "god" is dead is by cutting their heads off. Zommari's logic prevails


----------



## Wrath (Sep 15, 2013)

So in all this fighting no one had previously decapitated one of the gods?


----------



## Raviene (Sep 15, 2013)

Wu Geng did not decapitate his first kill but rather twisted his neck... 

but it is also possible that maybe it's the act of severing the spinal chord, however,  it seems like their is still some kind of trick to it (not really sure but that 3 strikes/times seem odd)


----------



## Imagine (Sep 15, 2013)

Wu Geng is just reaching new levels of badass everytime. ''I see, I just have to twist his neck three times''.

Manly.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 16, 2013)

Wrath said:


> So in all this fighting no one had previously decapitated one of the gods?



I doubt it's simply decapitation the emphasis was on the number 3 ending in the decapitation of the head. Basically you have to practically mortal wound the god twice as well as finishing it off with the removal their head.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 16, 2013)

Imagine if NiTian got petrified in the middle of gods' domain with some great pose (Raoh ) after defeating Shen Yen. forever  he will stay there reminding them about the guy that kicked their ass once.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Imagine if NiTian got petrified in the middle of gods' domain with some great pose (Raoh ) after defeating Shen Yen. forever  he will stay there reminding them about the guy that kicked their ass once.



Oh fuck that would be epic!! 

Though Tian's hating ass might try to knock him over


----------



## Wrath (Sep 16, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> i for one seriously hope Nitian's death by petrification to be delayed as much as possible
> he's just a monster. i don't even care what deus ex machina is used, nor do i care if it makes sense, i just want him to last until the final moments of the battle


Well there's a guy with crazy healing powers right there...

NiTian should just infuse his stone body with his soul right before he dies. I mean that's what Soul Gear is about, right? Fuck petrification, fuck death, just keep fighting.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 16, 2013)

Badass decapitation is badass, lets get Kim Jong on these fuckers.

Pmsl at Wolf & Mary 3: "You do have some artistic sense after all."


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 17, 2013)

It is so hard for me to join this kind of discussion T_T, i know too much spoilers


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 17, 2013)

So wolf and mary is over?

That makes me sad those 3 chapters were awesome


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 17, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So wolf and mary is over?
> 
> That makes me sad those 3 chapters were awesome



Yeh, it is overr ;(


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Laillo (Sep 19, 2013)

:manlybloodytears


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 22, 2013)

Newest chapter

Chapter 10

Gods finally started to get really fucked up 

Tiexue though


----------



## Blαck (Sep 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh gawd this chapter  

Dark Ones are too boss even that violent bastard got some cool points 

Now Sage king vs. Nitian? My body is ready


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 22, 2013)

Tiexue died a boss. He carved the path for the dark ones to go into the gods domain, a true badass.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad to see that the good fights are finally about to start.


----------



## convict (Sep 22, 2013)

I am eagerly awaiting Zi Yu to get a difficult fight. His fighting style is ridiculously awesome but finally we can see ErXing really let loose.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Blαck (Sep 22, 2013)

Boshi your set 

As for TieXue's death, I'm hope Nitian says something epic like; "This is for my fallen brother!" as he takes out Tian wu


----------



## Stannis (Sep 22, 2013)

Now even NiTian's death will be more epic with his last "brother, here we meet again" line.


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 22, 2013)

maybe i will be an a s s and un-epicfy it. yarrr, bite me.
,
,
,
I kid i kid

some dialogue spoiler of teh moment, only click if u can't help it, cuz some story elements involved.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Defeating Tian Wu's Dialogue:

Tian Wu: NiTian ErXing? Your victory is flawed.
Tian Wu: You are nothing but a joke.

NTEX: ?

ST: A joke??

ST: Maybe? but after defeating you, my time is about to run out.

ST: My body? is turning to stone. Is this the end?
ST: No, this is not the end, of my fight?

ST: Night of Eternity is shaking!!

ST: The Soul living inside my sword is for some reason getting excited.

ST: Could it be??

ST: Go, Night of Eternity.
ST: Follow your heart, and find the one you wished to challenge again!!

ST: Vanishing Arts.

ST: I?m passing through the Ruin of the Sea.
ST: I have left my people behind.

ST: This is for the best?

ST: I have been here before.

ST: How much further?

ST: Where is Night of Eternity taking me?

ST: The legendary Crystal Mountain.

ST: I see?
ST: The only one who could have made Night of Eternity shake in excitement, had to be ? Him.

ST: Tian?!! My Final Opponent!!

NiTian's Death Dialogue:

ST: So this is the true power of an Ancient God!! I have reached the peak of my power, yet I couldn't even come close to him.
ST: Even if I could have fought on, the chance for victory would still be nil.
ST: Is this the only way how it will end, me dying while basked in the glory of battle?
ST: Do I have another choice?

ST: I do? like what Teacher once did for me.
ST: YongHeng ZhiYe gave his life for me.

ST: He only survived till now because of me.

ST: If so?

ST: I can choose to do the same. Even if I have to stop here, my successor will be able to move forward?

ST: That is it!! My brothers are still here, they will carry on what i have left behind.

ST: The seeds of chaos are still growing!!


----------



## Stannis (Sep 23, 2013)

not opening it 
it's hard to resist but I'm not opening that  

even without opening it I know now he'll bite it in this war. well it was obvious but still   

please be epic and have some TieXue mentioning


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

What have I done. 

I have spoiled myself too much with the raws. 

Curse FSJ and his awesomeness even without text.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 23, 2013)

awesome chapter, as expected he died though.


----------



## leokiko (Sep 27, 2013)

Started reading this, have a few things to say.

It's art made me 

The prince is an asshole. 

Holy shit this is some good stuff.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 28, 2013)

leokiko said:


> The prince is an asshole.



          .


----------



## Ghost (Sep 28, 2013)

Just caught up with this.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 28, 2013)

well that was fast  

welcome on board


----------



## Ghost (Sep 28, 2013)

I was planning on studying for a test I have on Monday but then I started this series.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 28, 2013)

leokiko said:


> The prince is an asshole.





Boshi said:


> .



i bet everyone here knows what he'll post next


----------



## leokiko (Sep 28, 2013)

I will start reading again now, and those emoticons indicate he will go through some insane character growth that will make me like him. Either that or he will turn into a badass.

*back to reading it*


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 29, 2013)

leokiko said:


> I will start reading again now, and those emoticons indicate he will go through some insane character growth that will make me like him. Either that or he will turn into a badass.
> 
> *back to reading it*



He might develop in a certain way, yes


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 29, 2013)

It is that time of the week.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 29, 2013)

After Tower of God was cancelled for this week, I sure as hell needed Feng Shen Ji to keep some hope, thanks dude!


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 29, 2013)

As always great chapter, this is how war should be done take note Naruto, Bleach and One Piece..... casualties on both sides.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh lawd!  The fights! 

Bai Lin vs. Wu geng

Tian wu vs. Nitian Erxing


----------



## Sharogy (Sep 29, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Oh lawd!  The fights!
> 
> Bai Lin vs. Wu geng
> 
> Tian wu vs. Nitian Erxing



did you forget Xuan Feng vs Shi Xing  ? ;0, and Zhen Chan is fighting too ;0


----------



## Blαck (Sep 29, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> did you forget Xuan Feng vs Shi Xing  ? ;0, and Zhen Chan is fighting too ;0



Speaking of Zhen Chan, that guy is pretty hax


----------



## Stannis (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn Zhen 

And finally Wu Geng clash with Bai Lian started 

Hoping for Zi Yu match up with the 5th sage king for next chapter.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 29, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Hoping for Zi Yu match up with the 5th sage king for next chapter.



Hope he's a fire user or something


----------



## Stannis (Sep 29, 2013)

Hope he's a laid back guy and was sleeping through the whole war or something.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 29, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Hope he's a laid back guy and was sleeping through the whole war or something.



Zi yu will meet his brother from another mother


----------



## Raviene (Nov 10, 2013)

SEASON 2-CHAPTER 33

it's out!!.. and lets thank the guys before reading the chapter shall we 

DAMN! the SAGE KINGS are really living up to their hype!

and it looks like everyone is right, the 5th Sage King seems to be the strongest!

makes you wonder just how fukin strong Shen Yen is if he is above them 


PS:
will the posts made when this was the manga of the month be merged in this thread?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 10, 2013)

1000s of miles away


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 11, 2013)

Man, Xuan Feng has a really interesting skillset. I've almost forgotten what happens in the RAW's so I'll be looking forward to later half of this fight.



Sabl?s said:


> 1000s of miles away



In plural so at least 2000.

Dat speed


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 11, 2013)

Xuan Feng is a monster


----------



## Xin (Nov 11, 2013)

I really did spoil myself too much with the raws. 

I'm still like 50 chapters ahead. 

Curse me.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 11, 2013)

Why are there only 32 chapters in batoto?
Smh


----------



## Stannis (Nov 11, 2013)

because that's only one part? they must have the other part in another link 

and use EGscans' reader anyway.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, ok.

Anyways, i'm still not that far.
Better leave this thread for the meantime so i won't further be spoiled.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 11, 2013)

I see Xuan Feng in a new light. I thought he was just a dick like Bai Lian, but he's pretty chill dude.

Tian Wu still the best Sage God.


----------



## Laillo (Nov 11, 2013)

Wait till you see Lan Yue imagine


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 13, 2013)

There may or may not be some surprise this weekend.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 13, 2013)

Laillo said:


> Wait till you see Lan Yue imagine


He better be godly.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 13, 2013)

Shabrogy! missed your surprises  

btw how do you pronounce Xuan Feng? in Kingdom there's a guy with that name but he's "Genpou" in the anime. is that only a japanese thing or that's how you always pronounce those chinese names


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 13, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Shabrogy! missed your surprises
> 
> btw how do you pronounce Xuan Feng? in Kingdom there's a guy with that name but he's "Genpou" in the anime. is that only a japanese thing or that's how you always pronounce those chinese names




type in 玄风

click Speak

While Japanese make use of many Chinese Characters, the pronounciation is quite different.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 13, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> There may or may not be some surprise this weekend.



Damn I can't wait.

Also this chapter was godly (no pun intended).  

I'm curious can you show me the difference between a page before it's redrawn and after?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 13, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> There may or may not be some surprise this weekend.



                      .


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 14, 2013)

Laillo said:


> Wait till you see Lan Yue imagine




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol lan yue doesn't appear for a long ass time. for now tian wu is good enough.


----------



## Laillo (Nov 14, 2013)

Imagine said:


> He better be godly.



Trust me. 



Shock Therapy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol lan yue doesn't appear for a long ass time. for now tian wu is good enough.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am a raw reader, i know.


----------



## Laillo (Nov 14, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> There may or may not be some surprise this weekend.



Double release?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 14, 2013)

Just read the 12 chapters I let build up.

This war is full on manly.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 14, 2013)

Laillo said:


> Double release?



Mmm-M0nsterrr release.


----------



## hell no (Nov 16, 2013)

Interesting manhua. I hope it won't drag on like Feng Yun (which started out great but has long become shit due to the greediness of the author).

The anti totalitarianism theme is strong in this one. It must be a Hong Kong manhua.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 16, 2013)

time to tune in.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh shit 3 chapters released 

<goes to read


----------



## JoJo (Nov 16, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEES 

3 motherfucking chapters.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 16, 2013)

based   EG


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> based   EG


Fucking this.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 16, 2013)

THREE CHAPTERS!!/ 

and wow, that was a great reveal about the god's history...didn't expect that 

when Ah Lan said "my situation is dire"..i burst out laughing and shouted "NO... *YOU'RE FUCKED!*" 

and also i think i finally now why Emperor Zhou seemed to be more powerful than Shi Xing at the beginning when it comes to wielding the divine phoenix's powers

Nitan bro is about to make his move tho.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 16, 2013)

i forgot to add...you guys at eg scans are spoiling us, no complaints here but...



the withdrawal from this is going to be a BITCH!!


another week to wait


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 16, 2013)

So awesome, I don't even know where to begin 

Xuan Fengs story was really interesting. I never realized he could be such a monster in strength. Gained alot of respect for him.

The story about the ancient gods were extremely interesting. So the current gods came from humans and Tian was doing all this to revive his lover. Moment he got revived and the narration said "This situation couldn't even be described as the worse possible scenario", I lol'd because it was true. Everything now has gone to hell with Tian being awake and angered. Now everone's gonna have to deal with him and from the way his power was hyped in the flashback...good luck 

Tian Wu and NiTian Erxing is a fight I was really hoping to see continue so I'm glad we're finally focused on it. The raw ferocity of their combat is just too exciting to watch. Tian Wu's divine skill is definitely my favorite so far. Xuan Fengs True void was cool but I tend to prefer more physical ability usually Tian Wu's Thuner Clap. That was just awesome as fuck 

NiTian tanking all those attacks though and the fight has only just gotten focused on now. Not to mention his sickness affecting him. He's the real monster here


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 16, 2013)

Power level charts,

SSS Rank - Tian, over 9000

.
.
.
.
.

Rest... 0 (decimal rounded down).


----------



## convict (Nov 16, 2013)

3 absolutely glorious chapters that had my pulse racing from start to finish. 

The second chapter especially was positively mind-blowing.

Tian doesn't really need to sleep like we thought. He can come out and solo whenever he wants.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 16, 2013)

Wu Tian, so manly. So, so manly. 

And Tian having a soft spot? Who would have guessed? 

Didn't even feel bad for Ah Lan when her bones broke.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 16, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> Power level charts,
> 
> SSS Rank - Tian, over 9000
> 
> ...



Tian "the black dragon soloer" 

seriously... the other gods were not needed during the war w/ "the dark ones"

and not to mention he fuckin soloed "the ancient gods" 2 minutes after 

shit is ridiculous!


----------



## Lezu (Nov 16, 2013)

These chapters were fucking awesome. Enjoyed every part of them.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 16, 2013)

Nitian vs. Wu Tian, freaking amazing


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 16, 2013)

The saga shall continue.....
....... wait for it.....

Tomorrow.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 16, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> The saga shall continue.....
> ....... wait for it.....
> 
> Tomorrow.



*WHAT!!*


----------



## convict (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm starting to really enjoy having a comic with raws far past the translations.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 16, 2013)

masterrace Tian-Wu


----------



## Laillo (Nov 16, 2013)

Sharogy U guys just rock this quality release of chapters is simply excellent


----------



## Laillo (Nov 16, 2013)

And now one of the best fights of season two will be continued? What to ask more.


----------



## Laillo (Nov 16, 2013)

I was waiting for a long time to read the translated chapters


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 17, 2013)

convict said:


> 3 absolutely glorious chapters that had my pulse racing from start to finish.
> 
> The second chapter especially was positively mind-blowing.
> 
> Tian doesn't really need to sleep like we thought. He can come out and solo whenever he wants.




*Spoiler*: __ 



he basically solos everyone


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 17, 2013)

So Tian basically solo'ed the entire world 100k years ago, and now lite versions of Gods and Dark Ones think they can take him on? Bitches don't know who they're dealing with.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 17, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> So Tian basically solo'ed the entire world 100k years ago, and now lite versions of Gods and Dark Ones think they can take him on? Bitches don't know who they're dealing with.



Wu Geng and him are gonna have that Monochrome showdown


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 17, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Wu Geng and him are gonna have that Monochrome showdown



From the flashback chapter, it sounds it's around 99 980 years too early for Wu Geng to hang with Tian


----------



## Drakor (Nov 17, 2013)

So Tian doesn't need sleep period, using such a cover story to further protect his wife...to think he was alone with her in his tomb, waiting 100k years for her to revive only leaving when its absolutely urgent just to have that taken away by some weak god. 

Devotion isn't enough to describe that kind of loyalty, but it makes me think Shi Xing is a mere foster child of Tian and not a blood heir with the relevation of his backstory.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 17, 2013)

Tian ain't ready for Zi Yu


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 17, 2013)

So I read the 3 new chapters...

> Shi Xing Vs Xuan Feng was pretty great
> Xuan Feng my fave Sage King 
> Did not expect Tian feels, dat backstory 
> Nitian up in this bitch


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 17, 2013)

I like these last chapters. Tian's wife Bai Long seemed to be a favorite character of mine now~ :33


----------



## Raviene (Nov 17, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Seriously though, Tian is probably going down in this war even with the insane hype he got in these chapters.
> 
> I've just no clue how the fuck that's supposed to happen.



i've got three words for you:

*Deus Ex Machina*

or in laymen's geek's terms...someone's going to JOB


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 17, 2013)

Raviene said:


> i've got three words for you:
> 
> *Deus Ex Machina*
> 
> or in laymen's geek's terms...someone's going to JOB



I guess that could happen, I'm hoping for a reasonable explanation tho


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Tian ain't ready for Zi Yu


No one is brah.


----------



## Santí (Nov 17, 2013)

All of this for his wife. 
All of this undone in a mere second by a lesser who is but a mere ant in his presence.

Truly the greatest tragedy in literature for 2013


----------



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2013)

100.000 years just sitting beside his waifu protecting her from harm  
totally didn't see that coming. 
And that master of ancient gods is totally Shen Yen's ancestor. Now we know why he may be plotting something against Tian.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 17, 2013)

Boshi said:


> 100.000 years just sitting beside his waifu protecting her from harm
> totally didn't see that coming.
> And that master of ancient gods is totally Shen Yen's ancestor. Now we know why he may be plotting something against Tian.




*Spoiler*: __ 



1337 observation bro


----------



## Guybot2 (Nov 17, 2013)

I hope Xuan Feng will be alive after all this.. i mean hes the only one who isnt an asshole.. the only god that dont kill.. 

Xian wu vs Nitian's battle was the physical fight we all love to see... 

with Tian's wife, that was the Twist right there.. i was like WTF..:amazed

for the human who stab Tian's wife... im glad shes alive... I think she will go out with the bang.. 

the question is: If Tian fight.. who will beat/kill him? that guy is the final boss material


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 17, 2013)

I read the chapters again and got so sad

One hundred fuckin thousand years or hard work and waiting, all just to see his waifu again, and this little twerp comes and ruin everything for him. And despite being on her deathbed and has been robbed of a 2nd chance with Tian, waifu ain't even mad


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2013)

You see the incredible power of the sage kings and then remember that there is still Tian who is dimensions above them. Fuck. Nitian Erxing has potentially led his people to their deaths.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2013)

So now that we know how the gods deviated from the ancient gods, what happened to the dark ones? did they change and became more humane just by.. living in hell?  or something else happened 

looks like the gods gained their supremacy using the crystals. I wonder if this will play part in the plot later where dark ones/wu geng find about its secrets and use it against them. The ancient dark ones were as strong as the ancient gods, minus Tian duh, and they only had knowledge over them. when and how did the petrification disease happen.. 

Tian Wu is epis. Xuan Feng is even more epic. 

my body will never be ready for Nitian's..  



Sharogy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 1337 observation bro



 

also explains his attitude towards the dark ones


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2013)

Tian was/is one heck of a monster, I can see why the other Ancient Gods turned on him.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 17, 2013)

It is coming....


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 17, 2013)

Another 2 chapters released now.

NiTian vs Tian Wu was just epic. Flashbacks were great too. Though now...



Things just got even more epic

Next chapter is gonna be so good


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

Tian Wu. You were manly and full of courage.  

That was so hype. I almost thought Nitian was going to Wu Geng with Night of Eternity.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 17, 2013)

Hot damn those 2 chapters were awesome.

And Tian vs NiTian is gonna be awesome.


> I almost thought Nitian was going to Wu Geng with Night of Eternity.


I thought the exact same thing. 

But it's possible if he does get Soul Gear, it'll be his smelted arm.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 17, 2013)

Grand Fucking Marshall!! 

Just fuck 

Sad to see Tian Wu go but damn if that wasn't epic 

Now finally Ancient God vs. Nitian


----------



## JoJo (Nov 17, 2013)

Right before NiTian turns to stone he's gonna turn himself into his own Soul Gear. It's like his teacher said, Dark Ones today can only do 1 item. And NiTian is gonna surpass them all.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 17, 2013)

Just read those 2 chapters...

Simply epic. Dem feels, shit's too beast.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I thought the exact same thing.
> 
> But it's possible if he does get Soul Gear, it'll be his smelted arm.


Soul Gear + Monochrome + Smelting Aura.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 17, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Soul Gear + Monochrome + Smelting Aura.



Beast mode


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

By far my most favorite battle in the series so far.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



too bad tian is too fucking strong


----------



## Raviene (Nov 18, 2013)

i agree w/ the comments in egscans website!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to everyone!! 

DAMN 5 chapters in two days! 

this panel was just bad-ass, i wish there was a panel showing his entire face:


and yes, though Nitian is without a doubt badass and just gained a tremendous increase in power, i still feel like Tian could just finger flick him


----------



## Alaude (Nov 18, 2013)

The 2 latest chapters were just amazing .


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 18, 2013)

Raviene said:


> this panel was just bad-ass, i wish there was a panel showing his entire face:



The art is soooo good.

I usually don't like colour pages cause it often looks kinda awkward, but the artists here really makes this work. Only thing I can possibly complain about is that their unwillingness to draw blood, but that's not really a big deal.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

SO.
FUCKING.
EPIC.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Soul Gear + Monochrome + Smelting Aura.



this is bound to happen 

NiTian even became one with his soul gear


----------



## Tian (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay to people who have looked at the raws up to date, only just looked at all the raws up to date and i've been wondering is there any place with translated text? if not thats cool but i have some other questions. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



What is with NiTian having two soul gears? Is it to do with what Night of Eternity stated about having multiple weapons? 
Is Shen Yin = Pan Gu? Or did Pan Gu just transfer his spirit in Shen Yin in the sea of transcendant vigor?
At the end of part 2 why are the dark ones warring with humans?
For the first half of part 3 are they using smelting aura?
Is the new member of the great gods that child who Shen Yin gives command of the gods 100 formation?
What are the fifth great gods Divine powers? 




So if anyone knows, care to give me a hand!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like im going to need to update my Set with new pictures from the latest fight.

But i can't decide what....Sooooo Many epic panels.


----------



## Laillo (Nov 18, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> The art is soooo good.
> 
> I usually don't like colour pages cause it often looks kinda awkward, but the artists here really makes this work. Only thing I can possibly complain about is that their unwillingness to draw blood, but that's not really a big deal.



The series has bloody and brutal scenes. See Mad Shi Xing vs Wu Geng for example.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

There's blood everywhere.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 18, 2013)

well, there is actually a lack of blood in certain panels, for instance when Tian Wu was cut down on the ground, with his body pierced, there should have been more blood, but the author already made his choice, he doesnt draw such blood in this serie. reasons ? dunno.

either way the author does draw pool of blood dripping out of people in his other works, like wolf and mary (hohoho).  therefore it was a concious choice .


----------



## Laillo (Nov 18, 2013)

And btw everywhere i look, Nitian sets exist. I wonder why.


----------



## Laillo (Nov 18, 2013)

And something else i want to say. In the raws i thought Xuan was a weakling and uninteresting Sage ^ (use bro) king. After i read the translated chapters i got to say the dude is quite powerful and cool too.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 18, 2013)

im intrigued, how much did you understand tian's flash back then ?;0


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 18, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> im intrigued, how much did you understand tian's flash back then ?;0



i understood that part pretty well from the raws but the part where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



shen yen turns into a gaint rock dude and thunderclaps tian and then hes gone. that part i have no idea what happened


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

Am I the only one that's hoping for Tian Wu to be actually dead after this fight? he's obviously not but I was really disappointed by his last words. I expected him to respect NiTian and accept his defeat (in ideals too), especially after seeing his surprise when he knew about NiTian holding back due to his illness, usually moments like this end up with great respect for the enemy. If he ever badmouth him later on..  



Laillo said:


> And btw everywhere i look, Nitian sets exist. I wonder why.



because NiTian brings the word epic to a whole different new level. 

I wonder what will happen to the dark ones after this shit is over. they were only united thanks to him but now that he's gone I fear they will fight among themselves again. That or Wu Geng will be the new Marshall, after defeating the kenpachi general of course.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 18, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Am I the only one that's hoping for Tian Wu to be actually dead after this fight? he's obviously not but I was really disappointed by his last words. I expected him to respect NiTian and accept his defeat (in ideals too), especially after seeing his surprise when he knew about NiTian holding back due to his illness, usually moments like this end up with great respect for the enemy. If he ever badmouth him later on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, his rep is pretty poor on chinese board too, there is like a whole hate club on him


----------



## Laillo (Nov 18, 2013)

Tian Wu is a badass warrior who can become cold and arrogant at the same time. Perfect for the Sage King [antagonist] title.



Sharogy said:


> im intrigued, how much did you understand tian's flash back then ?;0



A friend of mine was making a quick summary/brief of the raws and i was only paying attention only to the events and battles i wanted to know. Of course Tian's was one of those i wanted to know what was going on.



Boshi said:


> because NiTian brings the word epic to a whole different new level.




The perfect Dark One. Everyone says it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 18, 2013)

Tian vs Nitian next? LOL. Rest in peace Nitian, its been real.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> Yeah, his rep is pretty poor on chinese board too, there is like a whole hate club on him




I'd expect someone like Bai Lian to get one but Tian Wu too eh


----------



## Ghost (Nov 18, 2013)

Tian Wu was a total douchebag even for a Sage King.


----------



## Xin (Nov 18, 2013)

I approve of all these FSJ avatars.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

So much NiTian gar  

I don't even know who is me anymore  


best sage kings as of now:
Xuan Feng
Zhen Chan
Tian Wu
Bai Lian 

in that order.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2013)

Boshi, I don't even.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

To think Tian Wu was my favorite at one point


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2013)

Boshi itching for a smacking.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2013)

What Boshi needs is a thunder clap.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 18, 2013)

Is chapter 77 out or what? 

But holy damn. That fight was just amazing. I still want to see the fight between Zi Yu and that other God (I am sorry, but I have terrible memory with Japanese/Chinese/Korean or any asian name. ). He is my favourite.  Dat Heavenly Punisher.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

Tian Wu's last words to NiTian were pretty smh worthy but none can deny that the man is still badass 

Though now I'm just gonna come to terms that Xuan Feng and Tian Wu are equal for me with Zen Chan being next and then lol Bai Lian


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2013)

We all can agree that Bai Lian is filth.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 18, 2013)

i must admit, i r dissapointed ;(, it took me some serious effort and much monster stomp to come up with the name Limit Break, but no one commented  T_T


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> i must admit, i r dissapointed ;(, it took me some serious effort and much monster stomp to come up with the name Limit Break, but no one commented  T_T



Sounds like something from TTGL 



Sphyer said:


> Tian Wu's last words to NiTian were pretty smh worthy but none can deny that the man is still badass



Pretty much. His power was fucking awesome, one of the best in the comic.  The rest is a matter of personal taste and what you appreciate more in a character. 



> Though now I'm just gonna come to terms that Xuan Feng and Tian Wu are equal for me with Zen Chan being next and then lol Bai Lian



If Zen Chan ends up being bros with Zi Yu 



Sabl?s said:


> fans are such fickle creatures.





> Originally posted by Sabl?s


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 18, 2013)

I come into this thread and I see a fuck load of Nitian sets


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 18, 2013)

it is a beat them or join them issue.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 18, 2013)

Xuan Feng best Sage King.


----------



## Tian (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that anyone with Divine Power: underworld just gets shit on? Gui Mu gets mutilated suffering for years in humiliation and pain, Bai Lan Gets roasted when he first exhibits his ability, that nameless great god of the 100 god formation who stabbed Kenpachi Dark one in the back only for him to be grinded up into mince meat. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



On top of the fact that further on in the series Bai Lan gets his ass kicked thoroughly twice there after and Gui Mu is growing fat in some prison in part III because of his human companion




Having Divine Power: Underworld is like an indication you are going to suck.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 18, 2013)

every serie needs its captain buggy, it is like having monochrome means you are gonna rock


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> Has anyone else noticed that anyone with Divine Power: underworld just gets shit on? Gui Mu gets mutilated suffering for years in humiliation and pain, Bai Lan Gets roasted when he first exhibits his ability, that nameless great god of the 100 god formation who stabbed Kenpachi Dark one in the back only for him to be grinded up into mince meat.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well technically Bai Lian has the most hax Divine power considering it only has to touch you once to begin and if you just so happen to miraculously get away there's still the whole time limit thing.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 18, 2013)

Would Zhen Chan's reflection power work against Bai Lan?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 18, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> Has anyone else noticed that anyone with Divine Power: underworld just gets shit on? Gui Mu gets mutilated suffering for years in humiliation and pain, Bai Lan Gets roasted when he first exhibits his ability, that nameless great god of the 100 god formation who stabbed Kenpachi Dark one in the back only for him to be grinded up into mince meat.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i still can't believe how easily he gets rocked by wu geng. like he was some low tier scrub. every other sage king put up a very good fight.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i still can't believe how easily he gets rocked by wu geng. like he was some low tier scrub. every other sage king put up a very good fight.



That's just due to his arrogance but remember he would've killed Wu geng in their first fight had Wu geng's wife not saved him.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> Has anyone else noticed that anyone with Divine Power: underworld just gets shit on? Gui Mu gets mutilated suffering for years in humiliation and pain, Bai Lan Gets roasted when he first exhibits his ability, that nameless great god of the 100 god formation who stabbed Kenpachi Dark one in the back only for him to be grinded up into mince meat.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It's a bit funny since I recall Shen Yen saying Bai Lian had the most terrifying divine power of the sage kings.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also yes, it's downright funny and sad how much Bai Lian is embarrassed later (to the point of tears) in his future battles


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 19, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Would Zhen Chan's reflection power work against Bai Lan?



Work sure.

But I don't see it doing shit. Bai LAN is probably completely immune to his own powers, maybe if his Divine Skill was deflected back on him.


----------



## leokiko (Nov 20, 2013)

Liked it so much that I picked it up as a new project for my scan as well. Luckly, I've got editors crazy enough to tackle this challenge:



We are currently on chapter 5. Anyway, keep on spreading the word about this fantastic manhua, good people.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 20, 2013)

@leokiko

We are open for joint on feng btw, only for cleaning though.
so for eh each chapter you clean for us, you can trade in for one of our cleans 
in other words, for each chapter you clean this way, you keep whatever you cleaned + 1 other chapter, double the efficiency ~!

we do have some standard regarding the redraws though ;0

PS: If you are using our release or TL, you are supposed to request permission on EGS forum, obv we can't enforce the rule w/e, just out of general curtesy.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Nov 20, 2013)

Could someone make me a Tian Wu set? 

Pls


----------



## leokiko (Nov 21, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> @leokiko
> 
> We are open for joint on feng btw, only for cleaning though.
> so for eh each chapter you clean for us, you can trade in for one of our cleans
> ...


We are actually using chinese raws, but your offer is interesting. Will talk to the team and see what we will do. Will PM you afterwards.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 21, 2013)

there eh,

may or may not be more than 1 chapter this week.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

it's out Makai no Ossan.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 24, 2013)

Now


----------



## Sablés (Nov 24, 2013)

Soul Gear+Divine Power+Smelting Aura


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 24, 2013)

very slick avatar boshi ~!


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> very slick avatar boshi ~!



I had to pay tribute to the Grand Marshall


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 24, 2013)

dat dying pose

it's a shame though


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

you may live bowing on your knees
but die standing on your feet


----------



## Lavender (Nov 24, 2013)

D-did.....Did that just fucking happen?

No.

I...i dont want to fucking believe it.

Man, i come back to read Feng Shen Ji after a long time, and...*THIS* happens?

*FUCK YOU, EMOTIONS. FUCK YOU TO HELL*.  
​


----------



## Alaude (Nov 24, 2013)

Nitian  

But the dying pose was just amazing.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2013)

Gawd dammit Nitian


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 24, 2013)

Always die standing


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

"the seeds of chaos are still growing"

a true bro until the very end  
I'll seriously be pissed if the dark ones generals started fighting each other after this war 

tsundere NiTian was just overkill for me. how can a character be this perfect 

I don't think Tian can refuse any request from his waifu now, she asked him to spare Ah Lan and he did after all. can you imagine his anger at that moment? 100000 years of protecting her ruined in an instant.. I can't even imagine his desire to wreck Ah Lan's shit and yet he suppressed his anger just because waifu asked to. this is nothing in comparison. 

my prediction: he'll try to stop the war and propose some kind of agreement to the dark ones, Shen Yen will not approve and he'll go full Pan Gu and fight Tian.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2013)

Boshi said:


> my prediction: he'll try to stop the war and propose some kind of agreement to the dark ones, Shen Yen will not approve and *he'll go full Pan Gu and fight Tian.*



I somewhat agree but I'd change the bolded, Shen Yen is too smart to even think he has a chance against Tian but I get the feeling he'll play a part in having Tian turn on the dark ones yet again, most likely by showing him a vision of one of the Dark ones attacking his waifu(though she' gonna die anyway) sending him over the edge.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

he'd totally go for it but will his power work against Tian  

and I meant Pan Gu himself manifesting through Shen Yen  and trying to take his revenge from Tian not Shen yen himself.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2013)

Boshi said:


> he'd totally go for it but will his power work against Tian
> 
> and I meant Pan Gu himself manifesting through Shen Yen  and trying to take his revenge from Tian not Shen yen himself.



Ah, got it. That would be pretty interesting


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

Boshi said:


> will his power work against Tian



a battle between gods is a battle of transcendent vigor and mine will crush you and your silly divine skill. 

calling it now


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2013)

Waifu needs to keep her trap shut about 'peace' in mah Feng Shen Ji. Need to see Monochrome vs Monochrome...


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 24, 2013)

One of the best chars and death's I have seen. Art was excellent this chapter as well.

I'm gonna miss NiTian Erxing


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Waifu needs to keep her trap shut about 'peace' in mah Feng Shen Ji. Need to see Monochrome vs Monochrome...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that does happen. waifu doesn't ruin anything.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 25, 2013)

moarrrrrrr


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2013)

hell yeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## The End (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh man two more chapters. Really good ones, can't wait to see what this second batch of generals has in store.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh man this is getting better and better that death was a true man death 


Wu Geng fight


----------



## Sablés (Nov 25, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> moarrrrrrr



You are too good to us


----------



## The End (Nov 25, 2013)

Loved that Fist of the North Star throwback when he was punching those fists.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2013)

ATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATA

fists fight  best kind of fights


love how the dark ones generals are finally getting some panels



general rape doesn't play around


----------



## Stannis (Nov 25, 2013)

the Shen Yen plot should be interesting to see. he's right in the transcendent vigor sea that is formed from the souls of ancient gods.  I think he might be planning to revive them after all.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2013)

Boshi said:


> general rape doesn't play around


Seriously. 

The rebellion army grows. 

And Bai Lian just became even more scum.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 25, 2013)

Multiple spiky mace cavity searches inc. Grab the Vaseline, its time to lube up gang.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 25, 2013)

right, so for real now, no more bonus release till x-mas.


----------



## Santí (Nov 25, 2013)

FIST MOUNTAINS, SON.
FIST FUCKING MOUNTAINS.

ALL ACROSS CHINA.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2013)

Holy fuckity fucks, another chapter? EG is too good to us


----------



## Cromer (Nov 26, 2013)

Boshi said:


> general rape doesn't play around



Evil Chinese Kratos came to PILLAGE and RAPE.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 26, 2013)

These chapters just made my entire week.


----------



## convict (Nov 26, 2013)

Now all that's left is to get the Great God of lightning holed up in the prison to join team Dark Ones and we're good to go.


----------



## Zeit (Nov 26, 2013)

Dat Sokotsu. 



Boshi said:


> general rape doesn't play around



Kharn-tier.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice to see some more Dark Ones Great Generals, they look pretty interesting.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 26, 2013)

Li Jing finally doing what he should have done long ago.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 26, 2013)

I assume everyone knows by now that the cover page for next chapter is always revealed at the end of the previous chapter, and this week's chapter 79's reveal shows wu geng and his grandpa Fu Yi, so you can already kind of guess what is going on here.

However, did anyone remember this panel from chapter 61?


i underlined the key word.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 26, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> I assume everyone knows by now that the cover page for next chapter is always revealed at the end of the previous chapter, and this week's chapter 79's reveal shows wu geng and his grandpa Fu Yi, so you can already kind of guess what is going on here.
> 
> However, did anyone remember this panel from chapter 61?
> 
> ...



jup. convict mentioned him just in the previous page. I don't think he'll join the rebels. he still has an unsettled fight with Wu Geng.. unless Bai Cai interfered.

and may I ask what happened to the funny comics at the end of chapters. I remember you guys translated some from the very first chapters but that's it. any particular reason  

any chance you have the redraw of this


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 26, 2013)

well, u get to choose getting more chapters or more of those random comic + authors note, not both 

and i do have the redraw of that, but it will cost u  i take payment in form of food, booty, or cash.


----------



## Sharogy (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Cromer (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful, just so damned beautiful...


Thanks, sharogy!


----------



## Stannis (Nov 27, 2013)

awesome! 

>right click
>set as desktop background 

booties on the way..


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 1, 2013)

Shamless advertising INC:

A dragon *out of a fly* and a field of flowers *out of a swamp*

a new serie, not sure we will be the one doing it, but very interesting.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 1, 2013)

Just read the last 3 chapters, fucking great as usual. Nitian. 

And Ah Gou's gauntlet is boss as fuck. 

Also, lol @:


----------



## Stannis (Dec 1, 2013)

A dragon *out of a fly* and a field of flowers *out of a swamp*

it's out


----------



## Stannis (Dec 1, 2013)

manly farewell. RIP Fu Yi 

>mfw Bai Lian


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Raviene (Dec 1, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> Shamless advertising INC:
> 
> A dragon *out of a fly* and a field of flowers *out of a swamp*
> 
> a new serie, not sure we will be the one doing it, but very interesting.



the dude looks like MI2 Tom Cruise 


funny how we first see Bai Lian as a composed prim and proper evil bad guy then suddenly turn into this talkative maniacal psychopath ... seems like the author had to somehow change his character trait mid-way into finishing this arc

and why do i get the feeling that the sword will actually be given to Zi Yu


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 1, 2013)

Sphyer said:


>


Ah Gou.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 1, 2013)

Raviene said:


> funny how we first see Bai Lian as a composed prim and proper evil bad guy then suddenly turn into this talkative maniacal psychopath ... seems like the author had to somehow change his character trait mid-way into finishing this arc
> 
> and why do i get the feeling that the sword will actually be given to Zi Yu



Wu Geng ass whoppings change men for better or worse. Bai Lian seems to fall into the latter 

Though I do prefer him this way. His abundance in insane expressions is amusing to watch.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 1, 2013)

I hope Bai Lian's prepared for his impending beatdown


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 1, 2013)

^Since when is Wu Geng capable of beating a Sage king. 

The Grand Marshal had to go all out to defeat one. Overpowered Phoenix Immortal Body dude had to commit basically suicide to force a draw. Of course Zi is going to get his retribution. 

Only way Wu Geng wins is via PIS and help from a certain Strong fighter near by. ck

Jokes aside i do currently view Wu Geng as weaker then the other three guys i just mentioned so it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 2, 2013)

So Fu Yi died after all. For shame.. :/
And also, why is this dark one general girl suddenly mad at Bai Cai. Feels like some kind of girly glitch from teen movies. >.>
I can't wait to see Bai Cai's real strenght~


----------



## Tian (Dec 5, 2013)

Sphyer said:


>


Dem Feels


----------



## Tian (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually am i the only one wondering about Bai Cai's strength and power? 

She can use vanishing art really well, but nothing else, but Nitian Erxing had been saying for awhile that she was incredibly important with strength untapped. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even in the RAWs she hasn't been showcased in a fight. What is the true strength she has.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 5, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Since when is Wu Geng capable of beating a Sage king.
> 
> The Grand Marshal had to go all out to defeat one. Overpowered Phoenix Immortal Body dude had to commit basically suicide to force a draw. Of course Zi is going to get his retribution.
> 
> ...



Well when you look at their situations:
NiTian Erxing going all out was more than enough for his opponent. Even when he was in his balanced mode he was still doing pretty good overall. 

Shi Xings opponent is the strongest Sage King and has the most dangerous ability. 

We don't know much about Zi Yu's situation. 

Not saying Wu Geng has to win but it's not impossible or shouldn't be. We don't even know Bai Lian's standing within the Sage Kings.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 5, 2013)

^Pretty sure the strongest sage king is the One that has yet to be shown the Legend that can use Two divine powers, if not him then the one Zi Yu is fighting.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 5, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Pretty sure the strongest sage king is the One that has yet to be shown the Legend that can use Two divine powers, if not him then the one Zi Yu is fighting.



I thought that they said that the one that Shi Xing is fighting is actually the strongest. But he never showed his powers to their full extent so it was never noted. If not you actually might be right.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 5, 2013)

Well they never said Xuan Feng was the strongest but just that his power was not inferior really to the other kings when he gets serious (because the general consensus in the gods domain is that he's the weakest).



mangakyou sasuke said:


> Actually am i the only one wondering about Bai Cai's strength and power?
> 
> She can use vanishing art really well, but nothing else, but Nitian Erxing had been saying for awhile that she was incredibly important with strength untapped.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



I never really understood it much either. At the very least, she has some excellent support skills throughout the series but she never came off as a fighter to me. Plus if she was really that strong, it would have at least been highlighted or something by now


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

Zhen Chan's divine power was reaching Tian's

>> The other Sage Kings


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 5, 2013)

He's also fighting Zi Yu, who is the greatest character in the series


----------



## Blαck (Dec 5, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> He's also fighting Zi Yu, who is the greatest character in the series



I believe the greatest character in the series just died standing up


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> He's also fighting Zi Yu, who is the greatest character in the series


I felt that went without saying 

reminds me of Ikki vs Shaka


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I believe the greatest character in the series just died standing up



I think he means  currently the greatest not the g.o.a.t


----------



## Tian (Dec 6, 2013)

I really wish there was a fully fledged forum just for Feng Shen Ji. There is actually so many topics to discuss it warrants a sub-forum at the very least. 

Xuan Feng is hinted at to be the strongest because he has never fought to his fullest. I don't even think that Shi Xing even saw his full power, more like a taste of his true power since they shot up into space where Xuan Feng simply thought it was beautiful to float in space. Xuan Feng was always my favourite sage king tbh followed by Zhen Chan.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a question for those who read the raws.

Does the dick bag Lightning User ever come back to help? Just to be clear i am referring to the one who almost got his dick sliced off.


----------



## Laillo (Dec 7, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I have a question for those who read the raws.
> 
> Does the dick bag Lightning User ever come back to help? Just to be clear i am referring to the one who almost got his dick sliced off.




*Spoiler*: __ 





In season 3, Zhui Ri, Zi Dian (the dick bag guy you asked) and few others are coming back as a new team and help the good side.






Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^*Pretty sure the strongest sage king is the One that has yet to be shown the Legend* that can use Two divine powers, if not him then the one Zi Yu is fighting.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Lan Yue is the strongest. This dude's disadvantage is his arrogance and reminds Kenpachi's fighting thirst for battle.


----------



## Chahige (Dec 7, 2013)

Though Feng Shen Ji has been on my reading list for a while, it's taken me a while to get to it (since my reading list is as long as my arm). Very glad I finally got to it though; Feng Shen Ji is all kinds of awesome.

While actions is great, one of the parts I enjoyed the most was the beginning, as we followed Wu Geng's development from an arrogant little shit to a resourceful badass. Wu Geng is easily one of my favorite characters.

Other highlights for me include NiTian ErXing's journey: his relationship with his elder brother, his constant struggle against his sickness, his revelation against the ruling Gods and his end. He was hardcore, and an awesome character.



JoJo said:


> Shi Xings opponent is the strongest Sage King


Besides Bai Lian, I think it's hard to pin the other three Sage King's down in an A>B>C comparison, given they're such different fighters and they each have areas where they are unmatched. Tian Wu is the strongest in terms of raw power, Xuan Feng is the fastest (and also has some dangerous tricks up his sleeve) and Zhen Chan has his hax. Though I'd say that Zhen Chan is overall the hardest opponent to deal with, since few have the tools (e.g. Zi Yu's Heaven Punisher, which is forged to counter Divine Power, and can burn Transcendent Vigor) to thwart his hax.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2013)

raws sets everywhere 

MUST.RESIST.


----------



## Laillo (Dec 7, 2013)

Embrace the raws and spoil yourself Boshi. Embrace them.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 7, 2013)

lol, some of the raw set did managed to capture some bad ass panels 

did someone start handing them out? cuz the editing skill did went up lately


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone know where i can get scans of Feng Shen ji without all the text?

Also where do you guys read the raws at, i don't think i can resist any longer.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 7, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Anyone know where i can get scans of Feng Shen ji without all the text?
> 
> Also where do you guys read the raws at, i don't think i can resist any longer.



IIRC there were some on mangabird.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 8, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I need to switch to a less popular dude perhaps Bai Lian ck



I almost wore a set of him actually just cause of his lulzy crazy faces from the last chapter. Alas, maybe another day 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also where do you guys read the raws at, i don't think i can resist any longer.



Season 2
Season 3


----------



## Laillo (Dec 8, 2013)

Wu Geng sets everywhere.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Anyone know where i can get scans of Feng Shen ji without all the text?
> 
> Also where do you guys read the raws at, i don't think i can resist any longer.


WEAKLING !


----------



## Chahige (Dec 8, 2013)

Laillo said:


> Wu Geng sets everywhere.


Quality always prevails.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 8, 2013)

Alright guys so over this past week I have read all the way to season 2 Chapter 23 And I see there is a Season 3 where would I read that at since im sure i'll be done with season 2 soon or is it not translated yet ?

Wu Geng


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 8, 2013)

GOOOOOO10charr


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)

Sharo, is the chapter out yet

I need my weekly meds.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Raviene (Dec 8, 2013)

ITS OUT! 

i always love a cunning MC and not just someone who always go supersayajin to beat their opponents ...the trashtalk is just an icing to the cake


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 8, 2013)

Wu geng casts Talk No Jutsu Rank S
Wu gent hits Bai Lian for Fatal damage ~~


----------



## Blαck (Dec 8, 2013)

Bai Lian's damn faces 

and Ah Gou got him with dat Falcon Pawnch!!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 8, 2013)

Decent chapter...but now he is using his Divine Skill again which means trouble.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 8, 2013)

this whole chapter


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 8, 2013)

Wu Gengs insults are the best


----------



## Laillo (Dec 9, 2013)

Wu Geng is also one of the best trash talkers. He can cut great promos.


----------



## Denbob99 (Dec 9, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Decent chapter...but now he is using his Divine Skill again which means trouble.



Maybe bucket head will show up and do some more badass acupuncture.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 9, 2013)

bucket head is like the Zhen Chan of the dark ones. i'm really intrigued to see more from him.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 9, 2013)

All these Wu Geng, NiTian Erxing and Zi yu sets...


I'm gonna go with Chinese Kratos next


----------



## Chahige (Dec 9, 2013)

Wu Geng's thrash talk is golden. 

The panels where Wu Geng took down Bai Lian in the armbar was awesome too, nice him see him incorporating grappling into his hand-to-hand combat.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 10, 2013)

reminder: if you need any of the redrawn pages, make sure to do it while the chapteri s still fresh, it is absolutely an hassle to dig up pages from the archives.


----------



## Chahige (Dec 10, 2013)

^Do you have the redrawn version of the _Wu Geng vs. Bai Lian spread_ at hand?


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 10, 2013)

well, if you take a look, we actually didnt redraw this page, we just ts'ed on it, so the raw page is just the one you get.


----------



## Tian (Dec 11, 2013)

Can someone defer me to a place where i could potentially get a feng shen ji set of Avatars and sigs? Anyone on the forum specialize in this particular field because i'm literally dying to have a set. I haven't changed my set since i joined the forum, i don't even like Ao No Futsumashi any more!


----------



## Chahige (Dec 11, 2013)

@Sharogy
Well, too bad. Wanted it as a wallpaper without the text (though it looks pretty awesome regardless).

@mangakyou sasuke
I might make one for you. What character do you want, is there any specific stock you want used and do you want any specific effects?


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 11, 2013)

gives him a bai lian set

every group needs their .... ahem/


----------



## Tian (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm going to be very vague here and say a Tian set and leave you to your own devices, i also read the RAWs so please delve into the raws for images! I just want i set, i'll leave you decide whats best in regards to effects and such.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 11, 2013)

yes bailian gets his faced ripped off sounds perfect for him, i concur.


----------



## Chahige (Dec 11, 2013)

Alright. I'm heading off to work now, but I'll see what I can come up with when I get home.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 12, 2013)

What's the best site to read this?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> What's the best site to read this?



Egscans.com


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to take one for the team and represent Bai Lian now


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 12, 2013)

^lol 

Well someone has to do it.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 12, 2013)

Shen Yen represent


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

^ And the quote fits it like a glove.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 12, 2013)

also @ Donquixote Doflamingo

maybe you want this page


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

You got more images without the texts? It looks quality as fuck.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 12, 2013)

if you dig through the thread, you will find a few, as before, if you want any redrawn pages, ask it when the chapter is out, or the files are shelved.


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

I see, sounds great.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Tian (Dec 12, 2013)

I have to say that this part of narutoforums has easily become my favourite because of you fine gentlemen. I wonder why people don't jump on the Feng Shen Ji bandwagon already.


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

For me, Feng Shen Ji along with Toriko deserve their own sub section.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 12, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> also @ Donquixote Doflamingo
> 
> maybe you want this page



Indeed i do thank you sir.


----------



## Lezu (Dec 12, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> I have to say that this part of narutoforums has easily become my favourite because of you fine gentlemen. I wonder why people don't jump on the Feng Shen Ji bandwagon already.



Because there are tons of people who don't read other mangos except Naruto, not to mention that they would rather read a manga where you can predict what happens next than be surprised.


----------



## Tian (Dec 12, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Because there are tons of people who don't read other mangos except Naruto, not to mention that they would rather read a manga where you can predict what happens next than be surprised.


I never understood peoples intolerance of anything not naruto. I find alot of people complaining about naruto and yet won't migrate to something like this. 

The best thing about this, is the pacing of the story is the best i've seen in anything. For example the fifth sage king is not revealed, there is mention of other smelting aura users in the world, bai cai's true potential hasn't been revealed, etc,etc. Nothing is just thrown in for dramatic effect.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 12, 2013)

Fuck I finally caught up now I'm going through withdraws and the Raws are so tempting  Help


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

You need link for the raws? Thats what you are asking?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 12, 2013)

Folka said:


> You need link for the raws? Thats what you are asking?



No I have them its taking all my divine power to resist them


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

Son, your resistance is futile. You know that you will read the raws.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 12, 2013)

Must Stay Strong.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 12, 2013)

for those looking for signature of avatar materials, just search for 封神記 in google, and click pictures, u get tons of double pages + covers, .


----------



## leokiko (Dec 12, 2013)

This and Kingdom are the best new mangas I've read this year.

Both of them have PITCH PERFECT pacing, which is really amazing on epic mangas/nwhas/huas like these.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 12, 2013)

kingdom been around for 7 years though, i read the first chapter like logn time ago.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 12, 2013)

That Shen Yen set had me laughing for a good while


----------



## Chahige (Dec 13, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> I'm going to be very vague here and say a Tian set and leave you to your own devices


Here you go (I avoided too spoilerific images for the sake of non-raw readers).


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 13, 2013)

So much quality.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2013)

That is simply beautiful.

Unparalleled ART.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2013)

Chahige said:


> Here you go (I avoided too spoilerific images for the sake of non-raw readers).



Shit.

That sig kinda gave things away


----------



## Folka (Dec 13, 2013)

Sharogy do you have this image?

Chapter 62+63

Without the text of course. I want to use it as sig.




Minato Namikaze. said:


> Must Stay Strong.



No. You are weak. You can't reject quality. Accept the quality.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 13, 2013)

Folka said:


> Sharogy do you have this image?
> 
> Chapter 62+63
> 
> Without the text of course. I want to use it as sig.



this might be less obvious for some, but if you take a look at this page you linked, if we actually removed all the chinese text, why would we leave them up there ??

the best you get is the one without english text, which is just the raw page...


----------



## Folka (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, not prob, i have it now as my sig.


----------



## Tian (Dec 13, 2013)

Chahige said:


> Here you go (I avoided too spoilerific images for the sake of non-raw readers).


This shit is quality +rep 
What sets haven't been used yet actually? might aswell have each person with a different set for a different character!


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 13, 2013)

In that case, screw Bai Lian


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 14, 2013)

/me thinks chahige should put his talent to better use, like cleaning feng so we have more chapters. namsaying.


----------



## Chahige (Dec 14, 2013)

^While I do enjoy photoshopping, I'm an amateur with little and less experience in cleaning (I have cleaned some manga panels for fun, but that's it).



Sabl?s said:


> Unparalleled ART.


Indeed. Feng Shen Ji's art is badass and gorgeous all at once.



mangakyou sasuke said:


> This shit is quality +rep


Glad you appreciated it.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 14, 2013)

Chahige said:


> ^While I do enjoy photoshopping, I'm an amateur with little and less experience in cleaning (I have cleaned some manga panels for fun, but that's it).



there are guides and everything ~!


----------



## Chahige (Dec 14, 2013)

^Well, I'll think about it.

(By the way, if anyone else wants a Feng Shen Ji set from me, feel free to ask.)


*Spoiler*: _Raw comments_ 



Even though Dark Cannon is sweet and awesome, I'm a little bit disappointed that Wu Geng didn't use his left arm as Soul Gear, combining both Smelting Aura and Soul Power in the same moves. I'd also have liked if he utilized Smelting Aura more, rather than simply using it to replace his lost arm (and his Golden Gauntlet technique).

The resurrected Chi and Huang Long looks pretty badass, and a real force to be reckoned with - probably only below Tian himself in fighting strength. I'm curious how the good guys will stop them; while the renovated Shi Xing can likely stack up to them, there is two of them as well as Pan Gu himself. Perhaps it's time for Zi Yu (no doubt stronger than ever from training in solitude) to arrive and save the day? Tian Wu and Lan Yue might also rebel against Pan Gu now that he has revealed his plan to annihilate the current Gods along with the rest of the world, to make room for the Ancient Gods.

I'm wondering if this battle with the Ancient Gods will be the end of Feng Shen Ji, or if the author is planning something more beyond this.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 14, 2013)

Chahige said:


> ^Well, I'll think about it.
> 
> (By the way, if anyone else wants a Feng Shen Ji set from me, feel free to ask.)



I know something you might be able, i can use a new Banner for releases, and a new Ad for recruitment purposes to insert at the end of the chapter ..

You should have seen them before in our releases, if you are interested i can give you the spec.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 14, 2013)

Man, Chahige, that is some quality you've injected.


----------



## Chahige (Dec 14, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Comments_
> 
> 
> 
> Then again i assume they were created in that image due to the crystals.



*Spoiler*: _Raw Comments_ 



I'm pretty sure Chi's and Huang's initial designs in their Season 2 appearance was simply placeholders (or the author hadn't decided to give them an important role back then). Hence why they look different now, because the artist took time to give them a badass design appropriate to the role they are playing in the story.





mangakyou sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Comments_
> 
> 
> 
> Wu geng stood up fairly well against Tian



*Spoiler*: _Raw Comments_ 



While my understanding of the events is limited because I don't know chinese, my impression was that Wu Geng held his own against Tian because he was empowered by the Soul Power of all the Dark Ones present. Meaning that his power at the time was quite likely well above even his current fighting strength.





Sharogy said:


> if you are interested i can give you the spec.


Sure, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Tian (Dec 14, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> neh bro, didnt you read the last eng chapter? tian fought with the thought of not killing anyone, therefore nobody really died, well, couple DO but w/e, it is not the same thing as if he went rage mode from the start, and he kind of hasnt fought for 100k years too



*Spoiler*: __ 



My knowledge of events is incredibly limited since the only information i have is for the latter end of part three and the current english, along with a few tid bits from you. So he didn't have killing intend at all?


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 14, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> My knowledge of events is incredibly limited since the only information i have is for the latter end of part three and the current english, along with a few tid bits from you. So he didn't have killing intend at all?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oops, that chapter has yet to come out lol, but more info will be available in the next few weeks


----------



## Tian (Dec 14, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, that chapter has yet to come out lol, but more info will be available in the next few weeks



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah well i've seen the raw, good to have an explanation! It makes sense why everyone wasn't destroyed then.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 14, 2013)

Chahige said:


> ^Well, I'll think about it.
> 
> (By the way, if anyone else wants a Feng Shen Ji set from me, feel free to ask.)
> 
> ...



Well since you offered. 

Any Wu Geng Sets or Tian Kui would be great.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

First person to make me a Zhen chan set gets a blowjob /nohomo


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2013)

First person to make me an Immortal Phoenix or Fu Yi set gets a rimming /allhomo]


----------



## Tian (Dec 15, 2013)

Chahige sets are actually worth sexual favours, you should be proud dude.


----------



## Chahige (Dec 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 





Sphyer said:


> I quickly got over it though and find the dark canon pretty awesome to his skill set. He has powerful offensive/defensive divine powers, long range destructive soul gear and some powerful close combat smelting aura.


Yeah, Wu Geng's choice of Soul Gear compliments his Divine Power and Smelting Aura well, and it's also a nice throwback to his early days (when he was inventing weapons as a blacksmith apprentice).

I want to see more Smelting Aura techniques from him though  (and I wouldn't mind more with Monochrome either, though he has displayed several techniques with it now in the raws).



Sphyer said:


> They are kind of cool but they forever just give of this stigma of being wannabe verisons of Hei Long (especially with how their designs changed from the ones in season 2). Hei Long/Tian was just so much better to me as a character and in strength compared to those two (who he killed anyway in the past ). At least from everything I can expect and already read, he will ultimately always be the greatest antagonist to me in the series.


Yeah, they don't have the same presence as Tian, but everyone (even Pan Gu) falls short in comparison to him, given Tian was built up through the entire series as The sovereign being of the world. It's hard to top a guy who single-handedly conquered the world and ruled it for over 100 thousand years.

Beyond that though, I think they are cool and I hope they stick around for a while so they can get developed.



Sphyer said:


> I think the origins of Shi Xing will soon come to light. If he truly is the blood son of Tian, maybe he can call forth some divine ancient power and bring out some dragons from him on something.


I'm hoping that will be brought up soon too. Given Tian's unfathomable devotion to his wife, it feels somewhat strange that he'd beget a child on someone else (even if she was dead; his whole life centered around waiting for her to revive).
But if Shi Xing truly is the Tian's son, I'm hoping that he can use several Divine Powers (Tian had several Divine Powers, right?).






Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Well since you offered.
> 
> Any Wu Geng Sets or Tian Kui would be great.






Cromer said:


> First person to make me an Immortal Phoenix or Fu Yi set gets a rimming /allhomo]




No rimming necessary.


----------



## Santí (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes, I have to join this wagon now, and request a set of the Emperor Zhou of Shang.

I will never forget his greatness that pulled me into this manhua in the first place.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 15, 2013)

Are we getting FSJ chapters today?


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 15, 2013)

We are getting a chapter today.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

Xuan Feng  please.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

Chapter is out.


----------



## Santí (Dec 15, 2013)

I was this close to fapping out of boredom.

You saved me today from slinking to the lowest possible, Puddles.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

I aim to please.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 15, 2013)

Shit man, I want more. You just can't end it like this.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

Thought Tian interrupted their fight for a sec and got hyped as hell.


----------



## Santí (Dec 15, 2013)

Is it me or is Wu Geng slowly developing physical traits that look more like his actual father, rather than the slave boy?


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Is it me or is Wu Geng slowly developing physical traits that look more like his actual father, rather than the slave boy?



Possibly. I've read fiction where characters who place their souls in others eventually grow to have traits from their original bodies.

Not sure if this is a similar case but he damn sure looks a lot like Zhou did now.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Is it me or is Wu Geng slowly developing physical traits that look more like his actual father, rather than the slave boy?



No your not alone ever since part 2 Wu Geng has looked like Zi Zhou I've been like how does he look like his father.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Dec 15, 2013)

I hate these kind of chapters, when I am overexcited don't look at the number of pages and then just boom


...


The end. 

FU*K THIS SH*T!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Sharogy any chance you guys have the clean version of this page. 
Chapter is out.

Im going to use it regardless.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Hey Sharogy any chance you guys have the clean version of this page.
> Link removed
> 
> Im going to use it regardless.



again, the best one you get is the oen without the English text, in this case, that is just the title, so get the RAW page somewhere.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Thought Tian interrupted their fight for a sec and got hyped as hell.



Same here, i got really hyped for 1.5 seconds.

Although with his wife here Tian can't be far behind so its all good, and also she is a Ancient god as well so its not like she can't take care of some business.


----------



## Santí (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Possibly. I've read fiction where characters who place their souls in others eventually grow to have traits from their original bodies.
> 
> Not sure if this is a similar case but he damn sure looks a lot like Zhou did now.



This is.... Beautiful. Simply masterful


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 15, 2013)

raw page for ch 44 p02

Meninas


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 15, 2013)

That works.

Although to lazy to switch at this point in time lol.


----------



## Santí (Dec 15, 2013)

^Holy fuck when I look at this cover picture again

The eyebrows, the hair.... SURELY THAT IS THE EMPEROR ZHOU HIMSELF!?


----------



## Wrath (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Possibly. I've read fiction where characters who place their souls in others eventually grow to have traits from their original bodies.
> 
> Not sure if this is a similar case but he damn sure looks a lot like Zhou did now.


Well if you think about it he managed to inherit divine powers from his mother despite no longer being in his original demigod body, so genes don't seem to be the only factor at play in FSJ.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 15, 2013)

despite all the power ah gou has learned over the years, the most powerful technique remains to be his hungry dog eat shit series, and the nut cracker ultimate.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 15, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Possibly. I've read fiction where characters who place their souls in others eventually grow to have traits from their original bodies.
> 
> Not sure if this is a similar case but he damn sure looks a lot like Zhou did now.



Yeah, I think it's because of the transcendent vigor.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 16, 2013)

One of the strongest gods alive



Never change Bai Lian.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 16, 2013)

Bai Lian got little respect from the author lol.

Probably cause he is a dick and was fighting Wu Geng.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> despite all the power ah gou has learned over the years, the most powerful technique remains to be his hungry dog eat shit series, and the nut cracker ultimate.



Can't beat a classic


----------



## Stannis (Dec 16, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Is it me or is Wu Geng slowly developing physical traits that look more like his actual father, rather than the slave boy?



if you've only noticed that recently then I have some bad news for you 



JoJo said:


> Yeah, I think it's because of the transcendent vigor.



yeah probably. the current gods were only humans in the beginning, then Tian took their souls and put the transcendent vigor from the ancient gods in there and they all had divine power as a result. same apply why Wu Geng can use divine power in Ah Gou's body. 



Sphyer said:


> One of the strongest gods alive
> 
> 
> 
> Never change Bai Lian.



fucking Wu Geng


----------



## Folka (Dec 16, 2013)

Chahige said:


> ^Well, I'll think about it.
> 
> (By the way, if anyone else wants a Feng Shen Ji set from me, feel free to ask.)
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 





Those 3 are the major who can rival the situation against the ancient dragon god team. Tian Wu is wounded but i think he can still fight. Shi Xing is the one i am looking forward. His potential doesn't have limit.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 16, 2013)

Beast chapter. Wondering what's Tian gonna do with Wu Geng.


----------



## Folka (Dec 16, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Yes, I have to join this wagon now, and request a set of the Emperor Zhou of Shang.
> 
> I will never forget his greatness that pulled me into this manhua in the first place.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 16, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Wondering what's Tian gonna do with Wu Geng.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 16, 2013)

General Rape meets Bai Long.

I'm sure they'll get along well


----------



## Cromer (Dec 17, 2013)

Even Chinese Kratos knows where his grasp ends....




Or does he?


----------



## Tian (Dec 18, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> One of the strongest gods alive
> 
> 
> 
> Never change Bai Lian.


Stronger than Tian, Confirmed.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 18, 2013)

I just started reading this yesterday and only on chapter 6 and I'm already hooked this shit is amazing.



Loved this panel Zi Shou and Tian look awesome here.


----------



## Tian (Dec 18, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I just started reading this yesterday and only on chapter 6 and I'm already hooked this shit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved this panel Zi Shou and Tian look awesome here.


If you don't want it spoiled for you continue reading and don't look at this thread! Also even at that, don't click spoiler tags, even after because there are people who talk about the RAW's which are incredibly far ahead in the series. Just giving you a heads up.


----------



## Folka (Dec 18, 2013)

That scene with Zhou and Tian is one my top 5 moments in Feng. And you know Feng has 9/10 of epic moments.

The feeling that this scene has is beyond awesome. A god versus a mortal. Literally.


----------



## Tian (Dec 18, 2013)

Folka said:


> That scene with Zhou and Tian is one my top 5 moments in Feng. And you know Feng has 9/10 of epic moments.
> 
> The feeling that this scene has is beyond awesome. A god versus a mortal. Literally.


Being honest Zhou is what got the audience of this manwha in the first place. The initial 5-6 chapters will always stick in peoples mind. One of my favourite scenes is when the crowd go to take Wu Geng and he steps in. Zhou's presence is always just immense.


----------



## Folka (Dec 18, 2013)

Wu Geng is my favorite character but Zhou was the one who got me in the series.

A true emperor and warrior till the end. 

That's why i got him 2nd in my favorite characters list.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 18, 2013)

yeah I don't thing I've ever read a manga with such a strong and epic start like FSJ. 
and since we're reminiscing about early chapters this page should get a mention 

[sp][/sp]

 even foot soldiers in FSJ are manly


----------



## Folka (Dec 18, 2013)

Easily. Arguably for manliest fodders.


----------



## Tian (Dec 18, 2013)

I completely agree, the main foot soldier under Zhou, the one who Zi Yu stops from going further into Divine Power: Monochrome, sticks in my mind and has stuck since the beginning. They had better warrior spirit than the dark ones for god sake.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 18, 2013)

Inb4 someone resurrects the Shang dynasty's army as as ghost soldiers of manly fodders


----------



## Folka (Dec 18, 2013)

Another good early scene was the whole slave in the mines arc. It showed how strategic and tricky a teen Wu Geng could be.


----------



## wowfel (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol Wu Geng is such a badass that he kicked a sage king in the nuts, I loled my but off Wu Geng ftw!!!! he is such an awesome main character.


----------



## Tian (Dec 19, 2013)

So far as main characters of a series goes i think that this series has got one of the best. He's had a good arc of development throughout the series and has become immensely powerful over the course of years of hardship and trouble. The only thing i would say against him is that he inserts vulgarity in places its not necessary. But thats about it


----------



## Folka (Dec 19, 2013)

He must trash talk. It's a vital element of his character.

I like how he has the guts to mock and use vulgar language on godlike beings. 

And he achieves those mocks and more importantly the ass kicking he says that he will give on his opponent.

See the battles with Bai Lian.


----------



## Chahige (Dec 19, 2013)

Didn't expect so many people to fancy my sets. 

I was a bit busy during the week, hence why I kept you waiting, but here they are. Keep in mind that unless you specify particular panels, theme, words, effects etc I will simply choose by myself.


*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 





Guriko of Suzuran said:


> First person to make me a Zhen chan set gets a blowjob /nohomo







Sant? said:


> Yes, I have to join this wagon now, and request a set of the Emperor Zhou of Shang.







Sabl?s said:


> Xuan Feng  please.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2013)

Huzzuh!


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2013)

pretty sure CoD and FSJ don't have the same authors. only thing they have in common is being a HK comic. but wait for Sharogy to get a more accurate answer anyway


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 20, 2013)

Dat kick in the tiny god balls.


----------



## Yak (Dec 20, 2013)

I apologize for the confusion, then. It seemed so similar in certain cases.


----------



## Folka (Dec 21, 2013)

Your welcome. No problem at all.


----------



## Tian (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay just a few what if situations to keep the conversation flowing. 
If Shi Xing had inherited the Phoenix from when it was in Zhou's armour. How much stronger do you think he would be, considering it had been building up strength for 600 years? 
If NiTian ErXing wasn't afflicted by the pertrification sickness, how do you think things would've panned out so far? 
Do you think Lan Yue(the fifth sage king) would make a difference to this war?


----------



## Folka (Dec 21, 2013)

1) Trust me, Shi Xing is the true wielder of the Phoenix, his fusion/harmony with Phoenix is way superior than Zhou's. 

2) If Nitian wasn't ill, he could made Tian fight seriously. The moment though Tian would had became very serious, Nitian would had die again.


3) You really wanna know? You want spoilers?


----------



## Chahige (Dec 21, 2013)

^^I don't think the Immortal Phoenix was weakened by his time as Zi Zhou's host. Either way, what currently limits Shi Xing's Divine Power: Primordial Strength is not the magnitude of Divine Power of the Immortal Phoenix, but the amount of power he is able to draw out (which increases constantly as he pushes himself in battle).

ErXing would've broken the Gods Hundred Companions quicker and had an easier time with Tian Wu, as he wouldn't have had to struggle to balance his power with keeping his illness at bay. He still would've been defeated by Tian though, as he wouldn't have been stronger; he just would've been able to use his power more freely, and been able to go all out without the risk of turning into stone at any time. He might have survived though, as Tian might have spared him on Bai Long's behest.

Another Sage King definitely would've made a difference on the field, though as Bai Lian went into hiding after taunting Wu Geng at the battle above the Ruined Sea, there was Wu Geng and/or a couple of Dark Ones Generals to keep him busy.


----------



## The End (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh man, that panel of Tian in front of the Dark Ones was 100% pure badass.


----------



## Zeit (Dec 22, 2013)

Possibly missed this from earlier chapters but is it ever elaborated how the Dark Ones went from their giant multi-armed forms to their current human ones? Don't recall there being a similar explanation to Ancient Gods> Modern Gods.


----------



## The End (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't think it was to my knowledge. If we're going by a real-world approach, probably a lack of nutrition and oxygen being stuck in Hell for thousands of years.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 22, 2013)

Tian looking cool as always


----------



## Stannis (Dec 22, 2013)

Tian  


and looks like we're getting some emperor Zhou next chapter


----------



## Raviene (Dec 22, 2013)

i think the phoenix's primordial strength is mainly limited by its host's "will" if judging from the past chapters..

but I'm still intrigued tho about Shi Xing being called the son of Tian...might not be biological but still...why?

also, Wu Geng cant use his Smelting Aura and Divine Powers at the same time as they seem to be in the opposite end of the power spectrum in their verse (just a theory), im guessing that Soul Gear is the one that would act as a counterbalance for him to use both at the same time 

ichigo cant pull a proper ichigo but maybe he can and will call it "Wu Geng" 

BTW...Rapeface guy is going to get raped


----------



## Shiny (Dec 22, 2013)

started to read and im on chapter 29, damn this is so awesome!!!


----------



## Cromer (Dec 22, 2013)

Ha, it only gets better if you're on chapter 29, brah. The awesomeness train just keeps picking up speed.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 22, 2013)

> I was supposed to start Kingdom, but somehow started this.


I rank both of them very highly among the highest. It doesn't matter which you start first or second.

You'll see, it's get even better.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 22, 2013)

im on chapter 32,my only complain was a 8years old with a master plan to escape a huge mine


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 22, 2013)

Tian in the latest chapter 

Also farmer Zi Yu


----------



## Cromer (Dec 22, 2013)

Man, Feng Shen Ji is experiencing a sudden uptick in readership on this forum, isn't it?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh yeah next chapter were gonna get some emperor Zhou


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 22, 2013)

It will only grow larger and larger from here.

For we are at the center of a great hurricane that will only attract everything to it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 22, 2013)

Well that Zi Yu flashback came out of no where.

I take it we are going back to his fight now.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 22, 2013)

That wasnt a flashback of ZiYu, wasnt it? That was some kind of alternate reality, dream or illusion! :/ dunno
Zi Yu being marrid to Da Ji seemed unreal.
And why is this being suddenly shown?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep. I think its time i get a Tian set. Evil has never looked so good.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> Yep. I think its time i get a Tian set. Evil has never looked so good.



On truth Tian isn't really evil his just a broken God. Imagine working your ass of for your race and because of how hard you work and how good at it you are. They kill your wife and plan to kill you when you should be hailed as a champion.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 23, 2013)

Does everyone here reads the raw?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 23, 2013)

Princess Ivy said:


> Does everyone here reads the raw?



Nope, not everyone, though some wish to be spoiled. 
(I'm usually patient enough to wait for the next translated chapter myself though)


----------



## Folka (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah i read the raws. 

But if you follow the series with the translations you better not ask, unless you really want to know what happens next.


----------



## Folka (Dec 23, 2013)

Goddammit Tian, you just rock you ancient son of a bitch.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2013)

Tian has some nice self control. 

Mr. Rape Dark one attacked his women and did not splatter him in every direction.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Dec 24, 2013)

So i just caught back up.
Dat Shi Xing.
Dat Xuan Feng.
Dat Wu Geng.
Dat Tian Wu.
Dat Tian.
Dat Zi Yu.
Dat Bai Lia- lol
Dat NITIAN ERXING 
Suffice to say my mind has been blown.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Tian has some nice self control.
> 
> Mr. Rape Dark one attacked his women and did not splatter him in every direction.



Yet 

Still a possibility


----------



## Blαck (Dec 24, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Tian has some nice self control.
> 
> Mr. Rape Dark one attacked his women and did not splatter him in every direction.



Oh Tian is gonna hand him a certified ass whoopin' for that one, just a matter of time.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 25, 2013)

Ch.154-155


----------



## Cromer (Dec 25, 2013)

On the first day of Christmas, EGscans gave to meeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Folka (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome Sharogy. 

One of the raw chapters i was waiting to be translated.

Zhou's short appearance was as cool as always.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 25, 2013)

aya, s2 chapter 46-50 took some serious flexing of my vocab muscles ~___~


----------



## Folka (Dec 25, 2013)

We all wait for some Feng holiday mass release.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 25, 2013)

the quality holy shit!!! is it a monthly or weekly manhua?


----------



## Folka (Dec 25, 2013)

Weekly manhua. And it's quality is so awesome.

The translations are also weekly.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 25, 2013)

awesome flashback. that page of Zi Yu and Zhou standing together. 

can't even tell it's him and not Wu Geng in some of these panels was it not for the contest.  







and merry christmas sharogy and guys at EG. you the best.


----------



## Folka (Dec 25, 2013)

Er Chan is so mad.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 25, 2013)

His Majesty Emperor Zhou!!! 
I would have really loved to see Zhou and Zi Yu vs Tian. That would have been a battle of epic proportions.


----------



## Folka (Dec 25, 2013)

Tian killed Zhou one time. You want to see him dead again my friend? 

But yeah i know what you mean. These 2 badass mortal brothers facing a true god like Tian, it would be amazing.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 25, 2013)

Folka said:


> Tian killed Zhou one time. You want to see him dead again my friend?
> 
> But yeah i know what you mean. These 2 badass mortal brothers facing a true god like Tian, it would be amazing.



Lol,am sure Tian would eventually kill them but i doubt he will be having those twin dragons on his back after the battle.


----------



## Folka (Dec 25, 2013)

Kinda funny but related to this discussion we are talking.

One of these brothers has the potential to make Tian serious. Can you guess who is? 

It's not a big spoiler i believe.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome chapter. With all the stuff that was happening with NiTian Erxing () I almost forgot how awesome Zi Yu was. Almost. 

Merry Christmas Egscans. BTW are you guys still doing City of Darkness?


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 25, 2013)

sure, it is in the next batch.


----------



## Folka (Dec 25, 2013)

Sharogy you know that series ended right? At the 100th chapter.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 25, 2013)

Sharogy said:


> sure, it is in the next batch.



Awesome. **


----------



## Santí (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you, EG. This was my only Christmas gift that wasn't several pounds of food


----------



## Blαck (Dec 25, 2013)

Zhen Chan's illusions make Aizen look fucking pathetic 


Don't make Zhen Chan angry, you won't like him when he's angry


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 25, 2013)

There were some extra sweet panels in this chapter as well i must say. 

Can't wait for the next chapter, although i kind of don't want Zhen chan to die. Dude seems reasonable enough as in not evil or anything/worthy of death, but Zi Yu is probably going to roast him eventually.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 25, 2013)

Zhen Chan is today's Christmas Dinner special.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 26, 2013)

Emperor Zhou


----------



## Stannis (Dec 26, 2013)

so is Er Chan like his inner hollow or something? oh god the bleach in this series . wait until Zen Chan defeats him from the inside and become a good and even more powerful god again.


----------



## Folka (Dec 26, 2013)

Er Chan is the violent/evil side of Zhen Chan. Something similar to Hollow Ichigo you can say.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 26, 2013)

This is one of the chapters I was very curious to see translated.

Zi Yu and the feels for Zi Shou


----------



## Folka (Dec 27, 2013)

It's not a manhwa. It's a manhua (chinese).

And it's always cool to have new people reading the series.


----------



## Tian (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm glad to see the following increase for the series, i just wish they would start to serialize it in english so i could actually buy it! I actually want to show support for the writers and the artists. I can't wait for the next few chapters, tian is just getting in the mood to fuck up so dark ones. Tian is probably one of my favourite characters, of all time. He's such a well developed character. I say this since i read the raws, because as it stands peoplwe ain't seen nothing :3


----------



## Folka (Dec 27, 2013)

You read the raws as well? I think we must talk in VM's my friend.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 27, 2013)

Must...resist...temptation...those...RAWS..........AWAY WITH YOU!!! *shivering*


----------



## Shiny (Dec 27, 2013)

where i can find the RAWS?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 27, 2013)

On chapter 54. 

Nitian having the Petrification Sickness. 

I'm sure it's going to play out exactly as I think it will, but I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 27, 2013)

i got mad with it too 


but serious,the worst bullshit of this manhua is shi xing ass-pulls


----------



## Bonten (Dec 27, 2013)

Shiny said:


> where i can find the RAWS?



EG Scans forum is the best place I've found (not that I've looked around much): By far this

Be careful though, I was just browsing through and saw something I shouldn't have. It was awesome but _fuuuck_.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 27, 2013)

How far do the raws go beyond the 84 chapters EGScans has translated?


----------



## Bonten (Dec 27, 2013)

S3 - 62 (164 overall, I think).


----------



## Tian (Dec 27, 2013)

Bonten said:


> EG Scans forum is the best place I've found (not that I've looked around much): By far this
> 
> Be careful though, I was just browsing through and saw something I shouldn't have. It was awesome but _fuuuck_.


You can look at every single raw past the EGscans here without spoilers and then go to the eg forums to see what sharogy has posted up about the latest raws. He only have summaries for late S3 nothing in the late S2 or early S3 so even when looking at the raws it'll make you wonder and want even more translations! 
Enjoy. 

By far this
By far this


----------



## Folka (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice, nice to see more spoiler fans.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> How far do the raws go beyond the 84 chapters EGScans has translated?



S2 is 64 chapters. scans are at 45 now
S3 has 50-something chapters out and is still ongoing


----------



## Bonten (Dec 27, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> You can look at every single raw past the EGscans here without spoilers and then go to the eg forums to see what sharogy has posted up about the latest raws. He only have summaries for late S3 nothing in the late S2 or early S3 so even when looking at the raws it'll make you wonder and want even more translations!
> Enjoy.
> 
> By far this
> By far this



I was going to link these but they make my browser do backflips so I wasn't too sure if I should. 

But yeah, S3 latest spoiler is what I saw. I have no words.


----------



## Folka (Dec 27, 2013)

S3 has 62 chapters so far.

And Bonten koon why you got no words?


----------



## Bonten (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok it wasn't the latest latest (read that too) but:


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILERS!_ 



I saw motherfuckin' red dragon fuckin' shit up! I didn't even- I- :\/


----------



## Folka (Dec 27, 2013)

Bonten said:


> Ok it wasn't the latest latest (read that too) but:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILERS!_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Yellow Dragon fighting Phoenix Shi Xing? And finding out that Shi Xing is Tian's son?

Possibly Lan Yue vs Tian Wu?

Red Dragon fighting the Rebel Gods and Dark Ones team?

Possibly ''Hollow'' Wu Geng?

So much epicness.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 27, 2013)

#3 so much. So much. 

I'm going to a hypnotherapist tomorrow to forget about all of this so I can experience it again.


----------



## Folka (Dec 27, 2013)

Once you see the raw chapters you just want more. You can't forget them. You just can't.


----------



## Tian (Dec 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want a sage king fight! I also want Shi Xing to start adopting more traits of tian. Now that the link is finally being explored, i want these dragons to fear the son of the man who conquered the world.
ck


----------



## Shiny (Dec 27, 2013)

stop talking about raws,i want to click the spoilers now


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Must resist spoilers. O_O


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't underestimate the will of those who walk the path of the translations.


----------



## Tian (Dec 27, 2013)

Come over to the dark side, we have plot you don't know!


----------



## Shiny (Dec 27, 2013)

stahp  someone teach me japanese/chinese


----------



## Tian (Dec 27, 2013)

Shiny said:


> stahp  someone teach me japanese/chinese


you can learn as you go through the magical land of the RAW's, step right this way sir. If you want a push i could tell you one spoiler, one tinsy whinsy spoiler!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

what the hell.

mangapanga has no more chapters

it ended with zhen chan revealing his true self/alter ego and that was it ;___;

help!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

wait, this stuff in split up in seasons?

and how often does this manhua come out? weekly or monthly?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

4N said:


> wait, this stuff in split up in seasons?
> 
> and how often does this manhua come out? weekly or monthly?



The translation are behind the raws. It's weekly. Sometime the group that does this gives us a little extra and might give us more than 1 chapter a week.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 27, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Tian Wu and Lan Que are about to start fighting because the sage kings are basically being ordered to massacre their own people in order to make room for the Ancient gods to come back. Lan Que has apparently already killed quiet a few and Tian Wu has decided he won't do it. I hope Xuan Feng gets the fuck up soon! Zi Yu had better bring an upgrade to the party. Why did he never make it rain heaven punishers since he did it to Bai Lan?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh this makes things even more interesting. I thought Shen Yen was planning to completely purge all of the new generation gods but it seems he's willing to at least give the Sage Kings a chance. A pity Xuan Feng was taken out so quickly though but I do hope he makes a comeback. Tian Wu vs Lan Yue would be interesting too 

The rain of heaven punishers also was something I was thinking about too. He never does it again for some reason.


----------



## The End (Dec 28, 2013)

Insane props to Chahige for the new set. Loving it


----------



## Stannis (Dec 28, 2013)

dayum                  .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 28, 2013)

Finally caught up and god damn was that amazing if there's one thing I like about this series is it keeps getting better and there's some damn amazing arcs in this series.

Favorite characters are Ah Gou's Grandpa, Zi Yu, Shi Xing, Ni tian and all the Sage King's are all awesome.

But I seriously hope that bitch who stole his Grandpa's eye's dies a horrible death she's one of the few character's who I actually hate.


----------



## Tian (Dec 28, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think its because they are the gods who showed him the most loyalty of all the gods. He thinks the deserve at least that much. Then again it would be easy for him to turn around and kill them afterwards. I don't think a sage king can battle on the same level as an ancient god but i think having them switch sides would really help. I hope Zen Chan begins to fight because i honestly think he is one of the most powerful competitors along with Tian Wu. Xuan Feng was taken off guard and Bai Lan i think i might join with his brothers even after everything thing but Lan Yue will not change sides, especially when it comes to such a great fight. 

I know! I thought i was the only person who noticed! It could just be on the writers whim or their could be something special about it but it would be cool to see again!




P.S; Fuck Ya'll i'm renaming myself Tian! :3


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 28, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well looking at the latest raw chapter here

this panel


Looks like things are really going to turn into an all out fight between Lan Yue and Tian Wu. I do hope Tian Wu doesn't get killed by him though.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 28, 2013)

im inviting new blood already to read this manhua :33


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 28, 2013)

Okay so I read some of the S2 raws I have a question for people further ahead.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Zi Yu survive after getting stabbed by Tian?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 28, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Okay so I read some of the S2 raws I have a question for people further ahead.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yes he does


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2013)

ITT everybody wears a Chahige set. If you're not, your not doing it right


----------



## Folka (Dec 29, 2013)

Because those are the true Feng sets.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2013)

>Ferocious human dog
>Ferocious human god


----------



## Ernie (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't like that it's coloured.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So What happens to Tian does he die ?


----------



## Folka (Dec 29, 2013)

@Cromer, Wu Geng is ferocious. Same was Ah Gou.

But there is one difference between them.

Wu Geng is Demigod, Ah Gou was a human dog. Got it?


----------



## Folka (Dec 29, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So What happens to Tian does he die ?




*Spoiler*: __ 





Basically, the plot ''stops'' him, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Chahige (Dec 29, 2013)

I like Tian's interaction with Bai Long. Despite the loooong years that has passed, and the change time has wrought upon him, you can still feel his devotion to her; he'd give her the world if she asked.

Even with her benevolent influence, he sure doesn't loose any badass points. His comments and the panel where he walks towards the Dark Ones was simply as awesome as it gets. 

It's also nice to see Zi Yu receive more characterization beyond taciturn badass. His goodbye scene with his brother was especially well done.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 





> mangakyou sasuke said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Xuan Feng gets the fuck up soon!
> ...


I thought Chi Long killed Xuan Feng? Though even if he still lives, I doubt he'll get up anytime soon, and likewise with Bai Lian, who was just taken to down-town pound-town by Wu Geng.

Though I could see them opposing Pan Gu in the future if they get the opportunity.



Sphyer said:


> I thought Shen Yen was planning to completely purge all of the new generation gods but it seems he's willing to at least give the Sage Kings a chance.


It's also possibly that Lan Yue doesn't care if Pan Gu will attempt to put him down when all is said and done, and simply lives to enjoy the slaughter of the world as long as he can.



mangakyou sasuke said:


> I don't think a sage king can battle on the same level as an ancient god


The only powerhouses from the Ancient Gods are Chi, Huang and Hei Long as well as Pan Gu; the rest appears to be far below the Sage Kings.

Speaking of Dragon Gods, I wonder why Fei Long (Flying Dragon) wasn't revived? Though if he was weaker than Bai Long (who was supposedly the fourth strongest warrior of Pan Gu back in the day) then I guess he wouldn't make the same impact in the battle as Chi and Huang Long, and thus Pan Gu can wait with reviving him.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 29, 2013)

Link for the raws please?


----------



## Chahige (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Season 1*_
_*Season 2*_
_*Season 3*_ (ongoing)

It's usually released between Thursday and Saturday, and you can find raw chapter summaries by Sharogy _*here*_.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like no chapter today.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 29, 2013)

why


----------



## Stannis (Dec 30, 2013)

guess it's cause we had the chapter on christmas


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 30, 2013)

next one on new year ~!


----------



## Tian (Dec 30, 2013)

Chahige said:


> I like Tian's interaction with Bai Long. Despite the loooong years that has passed, and the change time has wrought upon him, you can still feel his devotion to her; he'd give her the world if she asked.
> 
> Even with her benevolent influence, he sure doesn't loose any badass points. His comments and the panel where he walks towards the Dark Ones was simply as awesome as it gets.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, just from there interaction you can see the love there, even after years of isolation, but that doesn't mean he loses perspective of the situation. It really shows his strength to restrain himself in such a manner that he doesn't just outright murder every single dark one in his path. I thoroughly believe that he could just murder everyone currently there without a second thought. 

The scene where he says goodbye to his brother i actually found quiet heart warming. It showed the man behind the blade which is not often seen. It was often reasoned that he was jealous of his brother for taking the girl he loved instead of him but you find that he simply didn't know how to express the love for his brother at there last meeting. 

Zi Yu is actually the perfect match for Zhen Chan, they are both beings of incredibly powerful characters with conflicting ideals. They are two sides of the same coin. One side is all about "self", and the other is all about what is outside of "self". I was actually surprised that Zi Yu wasn't so taken in by Zhen Chans illusion, but i've come to respect him more as a character. 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Chi Long beat him him all the way out of the crystal palace but he might still be alive, you never know, especially with Feng Shen Ji. I would hope he gets up for round 2. Considering his divine skill, he is a powerful competitor. I think he wasn't given the chance to use his full power.

I think your assessment of Lan Yue could be true, then again, he seems to be a powerful enemy although we haven't really seen him at full power, i think the fact that he wields monochrome makes him a serious threat, and a good war potential for Pan Gu. One that can be controlled by the Ancient gods. 

The regular ancient gods are relatively weak by comparison to everyone. It takes about a few leaf warriors to take out one of them. which isn't much all things considered. 
It could just be that he can't be revived right now and further down the line he would be revived. I assume that pan gu has his own methods of revival of the ancient gods.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 31, 2013)

I have read like 20 chapters now, and I have to say this manga is not bad at all. I still don't like the fact that it's coloured, but I also have to admit that it reads easily and I will continue doing so.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 31, 2013)

Ya, I give up.


Folka, where dem RAW links?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 31, 2013)

Modderfakker said:


> I have read like 20 chapters now, and I have to say this manga is not bad at all. I still don't like the fact that it's coloured, but I also have to admit that it reads easily and I will continue doing so.



And you still have to read the best parts..


----------



## Ernie (Dec 31, 2013)

-Ziltoid- said:


> And you still have to read the best parts..



Well, chapter 23 starts heavily.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Ya, I give up.
> 
> 
> Folka, where dem RAW links?



7 posts above yours


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 31, 2013)

Modderfakker said:


> I have read like 20 chapters now, and I have to say this manga is not bad at all.* I still don't like the fact that it's coloured,* but I also have to admit that it reads easily and I will continue doing so.



Da Fuck


----------



## Folka (Dec 31, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Ya, I give up.
> 
> 
> Folka, where dem RAW links?





Chahige said:


> _*Season 2*_
> _*Season 3*_ (ongoing)




Chahi posted them in my place.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 31, 2013)

Has it been said how long this one'll go for?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 1, 2014)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Da Fuck



When a manga is not coloured you can see the emotions better, at least that is how I feel about it.


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 1, 2014)

Angel Densetsu


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Ernie (Jan 1, 2014)

Chapter 44... Goosebumps.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 1, 2014)

Zi Yu truly the best.


----------



## The End (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome chapter. Really hope Zi Yu manages to beat Zen Chan and live.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 1, 2014)

Just finished Chapter 2. Cant help but detect a certain Chronicles of the Cursed Sword/Shin Angyo Onshi vibe from this. Needless to say Im hooked so far


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 1, 2014)

Catching up slowly, but surely. I'm liking how there's focus on the thoughts of the main character, pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like the series gains followers.. good good, series deserves a popularity equalling its quality


----------



## Tian (Jan 1, 2014)

Lowly mortals shalt bow before the Ancient Gods, and me the most powerful of them all, Tian. 
I was thinking, i've seen Feng Shen Ji Wiki's set up but none of them are any good, anyone want help choose one and we buff the shit out of it?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 1, 2014)

Fuck yeah Zi Yu


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 1, 2014)

sup with the ban hammers on this forum ? :S
so many of our feng army has fallen ~_~


----------



## Tian (Jan 1, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> sup with the ban hammers on this forum ? :S
> so many of our feng army has fallen ~_~


I think its only Folka that got banned. I was wondering that actually, what happened to Folka? I mean wasn't exactly the trouble making type.


----------



## Chahige (Jan 1, 2014)

Sharogy@ Thanks for keeping up the releases even during Christmas and New Year. Much appreciated~

Excellent chapter. Zhen Chan's broken abilities are cool, but manly in-your-face-with-my-fist fighting is always a treat, and I enjoyed Zhen Chan's berserker side taking it close and personal with Zi Yu.

Zhen Chan received some impressive hype this chapter. I considered him the strongest of the shown Sage King (much due to the hax nature of his powers, which is very difficult to combat), but I didn't expect him to be considered superior to Shen Yen and Lan Yue: second only to Tian.



Sphyer said:


> Zi Yu truly the best.


----------



## The End (Jan 1, 2014)

Boshi said:


> Fuck yeah Zi Yu



Zi Yu #1

Nice set


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 1, 2014)

Also excellent set Boshi. Impressive removal for the text in those pictures. I had wanted to see what the pic in your avy would look like without the text since it was one of the best Zi Yu faces in the manhua.



The End said:


> Zi Yu #1
> 
> Nice set



Same to yours.





*Spoiler*: _Raw talk_ 



We're so close to Zi Yu vs Tian. The most hyped fight for me in season 2 that I want to see translated. Just a few more weeks left till we get to this


----------



## Raviene (Jan 1, 2014)

DAMN! second only to Tian! 


that kind of dehypes the last sage king who wields 2 divine powers... or maybe he's just like that Wind Sage King who hid his prowess

im really liking how versatile smelting aura is...weight /shape manipulation and all that jazz and good thing is it comes in different colors and not just green


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 1, 2014)

This is pretty amazing, I've been loving it. Just a few questions:  When was the last time we saw Gui Mui? He still alive?

And I saw some debate on this elsewhere...how evil would you say Shen Yen is? Or who the most evil God is thus far without any redeeming qualities? (Given Gui Mui actually has some)


----------



## Ernie (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan 


Also, what a fucking bummer that Tian is not actually "pure evil"... Quite a dissapointment. Still very interesting manga, tho. 


Fan.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 1, 2014)

Well I ended up catching up in a day, entertaining read. Now I wonder should I read this weekly or wait some time so I can read multiple chapters at once. 
Is this a weekly series by the way? And are there RAW chapters that haven't been translated yet?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 1, 2014)

Modderfakker said:


> Also, what a fucking bummer that Tian is not actually "pure evil"... Quite a dissapointment. Still very interesting manga, tho.



I'm glad he's not pure evil. Actually makes his character far more interesting and layard instead of just being a completely generic char whose just a dick.


As for the biggest scumbag in the manhua, I'm leaning towards Bai Lian. Gui Mui does come pretty close though.

Actually hell, I almost forgot about Xin Yui Kui. I'll actually pick her instead just because she's just one big massive bitch


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 1, 2014)

Thoughts on Shen Yen in that regard?

Also, is Gui Mui still alive? I'd forgotten when last we saw him. Xin yui Kui is nasty, but I think Bai Lian beats her. Has she done anything worse than his whole "present the severed heads" bit?

I also concur on Tian. His depth was surprisingly great


----------



## Stannis (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't compare NiTian and Zi Yu. does not compute. 
both are epic on their own right. 

I wonder if this inner hollow is caused by zhen chan's transcendent vigor being from two different ancient gods. also explains his great power 

 don't think  Gui Mui is in the gods domain. we would've seen him by now. he's probably bathing in children's blood with that twerp prince. 

as for most evil character 

*Spoiler*: __ 











no contest.  



Sphyer said:


> Also excellent set Boshi. Impressive removal for the text in those pictures. I had wanted to see what the pic in your avy would look like without the text since it was one of the best Zi Yu faces in the manhua.



best Zi Yu panel so far. hope we have more panels with his eyes open in this fight.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

Zi yu can you stop being so damn cool?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 1, 2014)

is such a thing even possible


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 1, 2014)

Dat Zi Yu fighting the second strongest god. 

Though I don't think he's stronger then Lan Yue since there must be a reason he's not shown up yet.

Anyways just finished reading the raws of S2.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was I the only one was disappointed with how he ended things with Tian.

I mean was so hyped when Tian summoned his Dragon since I've been wanting to see what that thing could do since we first saw it and then he just disappears.

Then we don't see him or get an explanation why he's gone hopefully when it's translated we will get one.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

Boshi said:


> is such a thing even possible



At this rate there won't enough cool for the rest of the verse to share


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 1, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw talk_
> 
> 
> 
> We're so close to Zi Yu vs Tian. The most hyped fight for me in season 2 that I want to see translated. Just a few more weeks left till we get to this



Stop randomly posting spoilers out of nowhere~ 

Anyway, Zhen Chan being 2nd strongest to Tian is something new >.>
I thought it would be the one who uses 2 divine powers that still haven't made a glimpse


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 1, 2014)

Lightysnake said:


> Thoughts on Shen Yen in that regard?
> 
> Also, is Gui Mui still alive? I'd forgotten when last we saw him. Xin yui Kui is nasty, but I think Bai Lian beats her. Has she done anything worse than his whole "present the severed heads" bit?
> 
> I also concur on Tian. His depth was surprisingly great



Well to me, being the massive bitch that she is and her litterally just lusting over power while betraying her family and especially what she did to Fu Yi surpasses Bai Lian's whole head thing to me 

Shen Yen may surpass them though. He's pretty dislikeable already with what he did to the Dark Ones and Shi Xing. 



Boshi said:


> I can't compare NiTian and Zi Yu. does not compute.
> both are epic on their own right.



The only truest of answers.



Thdyingbreed said:


> Anyways just finished reading the raws of S2.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw talk_ 



Yeah I do admit, I wanted to see more of that dragon also with Hei Long 






Princess Ivy said:


> Stop randomly posting spoilers out of nowhere~








Ah and also, I wonder if people started to notice that at first, Zi Yu may not have that much of a resemblance to Emperor Zhou despite being brothers because of his long white hair and face always being hidden but when you get a good look at his face, they look very similar to each other. Always thought that was a nice thing hidden.


----------



## convict (Jan 1, 2014)

I am enjoying this fight even more than Erxing vs Tian Wu.

And while Zhen Chan is considered the strongest God after Tian I wouldn't be surprised if it is because the final Sage King is a Vagabond whose powers are not too well known. He is probably number 2 and Zhen Chan - or should I say Er Chan - is number 3. I am surprised they are stronger than the elder though. He seems beastly as well.


----------



## Santí (Jan 2, 2014)

In terms of pure power, I could see how Zen/Er Chan can be the second after Tian, the guy is shitting on Heaven Punisher's flame without any sort of ability designed to negate such attacks like monochrome.  Just raw will of dominance. 
As for the unknown final Sage King, although the individual strength of his two divine powers are most likely not as powerful as the other Sage Kings, the fact that he has two makes him a lot more versatile and dangerous of an opponent, and he can probably use them in combination or conjunction which makes him simply a better fighter, although not more powerful.

Being more powerful does not always = Being more lethal.


----------



## Santí (Jan 2, 2014)

And by "not always" I actually mean "that shit is only true in Dragonball"


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

_-Read everything so far, looking forward to the next chapter-
_

So much Zi Yu wank here. I agree that he's very cool and badass, but he is nothing compared with NiTian Erxing. That dude was freaking epic! 


Also, the best fight so far for me is the battle between Shi Xing and Tian Kui. Not only the fighting was badass, but the whole story around and also the way Tian died. It was cool but also quite emotional, especially because of the backstory with Ming Yue.
Chapters 43-46 are simply the best. Altho the chapters with naked Ah Lan are interesting, too.  Can someone fuck her already!! She really needs some. 




Sphyer said:


> I'm glad he's not pure evil. Actually makes his character far more interesting and layard instead of just being a completely generic char whose just a dick.



There just needs to be some extremely powerfull psycho. I hoped Tian would have been that. 

Oh well. 



I am happy to find out about this manga. It is not as good as Kingdom, Berserk or Vagabond (my absolute top 3) but for sure very entertaining! Some chapters almost 'took away my breath'.


----------



## Chahige (Jan 2, 2014)

Sphyer said:


>









Boshi said:


> I wonder if this inner hollow is caused by zhen chan's transcendent vigor being from two different ancient gods.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that's it. We already have Lan Yue among the Sage Kings--that's what makes him unique--and I'd think that would be pointed out if that's the case.




Zhen Chan's "inner hollow" is most likely not a separate entity, but a part of himself, a product of him suppressing his baser instincts and drives or something like that.



Sant? said:


> Being more powerful does not always = Being more lethal.


Pretty sure the high esteem  for Zhen Chan comes from the magnitude of his Divine Power, or simply predominant battle capacity, since Tian Wu was explicitly noted as the superior amongst the Sage Kings when it came to sheer attack power.


----------



## Tian (Jan 2, 2014)

When something is said in Feng Shen Ji it is canon throughout the series. Its consistent like that. If it is stated that Zhen Chan is second only to Tian, i'm inclined to believe it. Not to say that in a fight he could definitively defeat any of the other sage kings, but he is classed is just above all of the other sage kings. He can literally create another realm for people to live out for eternity. Only people of conviction can escape his power, like Zi Yu.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

In the end, Tian is just a God who follows his dick. He is more human than he thinks he is.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 2, 2014)

Just finished part 1 in one go. Beautifully drawn, with an engaging storyline and not one-dimentional characters. A well spent time that was.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 2, 2014)

Good one


----------



## The End (Jan 2, 2014)

Really impressed by Zhen Chan. Creating entire dimensions must take an extreme amount of Divine Power, not to mention giving immortality to the entire army of Gods. Makes me wonder though, we know that Gods have a finite lifespan, other than Ancients, but with Zhen Chans Divine Power, could it be possible that outside of combat, he would also live forever?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 2, 2014)

he's just way to hax. I think only way to defeat him is having monochrome with higher reiatsu than his. 
as for this fight I think Zi Yu will manage to defeat Er Chan with Zhen Chan's help.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> At this rate there won't enough cool for the rest of the verse to share



there's enough badassry for everyone in FSJ  



Chahige said:


> I don't think that's it. We already have Lan Yue among the Sage Kings--that's what makes him unique--and I'd think that would be pointed out if that's the case.
> Zhen Chan's "inner hollow" is most likely not a separate entity, but a part of himself, a product of him suppressing his baser instincts and drives or something like that.


did I miss something about Lan Yue? 

it sounded like a different entity having a different name and a different fighting style.


----------



## Chahige (Jan 2, 2014)

The End said:


> Makes me wonder though, we know that Gods have a finite lifespan, other than Ancients, but with Zhen Chans Divine Power, could it be possible that outside of combat, he would also live forever?


It's certainly possible that Zhen Chan can the decline of aging in check with his powers of healing and regeneration. At least, his lifespan is probably greater than the average God, similar to Shen Yen, who has lived for over a thousand years.



Boshi said:


> he's just way to hax. I think only way to defeat him is having monochrome with higher reiatsu than his.


Indeed, Monochrome users could likely, given sufficient power, suppress his illusions and the like (similar to how Wu Geng suppressed Bai Lian's Divine Skill), but there are other useful tools and abilities against him beyond that. Such as Zi Yu's Heaven Punisher flame, which can incinerate Transcendent Vigor (though he's going to need to put more firepower behind his attacks, given how resilient Er Chan has proven himself to be), and there is also Shen Yen's and Bai Long's telepathic abilities.



Boshi said:


> did I miss something about Lan Yue?


Sorry, that was, unintentionally, a spoiler from the raws.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sage King Lan Yue and _*Zi Ri*_ (now a *Sage King* in the raws) shares the same body, as the body is the home to two different Transcendent Vigors.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 3, 2014)

The End said:


> Really impressed by Zhen Chan. Creating entire dimensions must take an extreme amount of Divine Power, not to mention giving immortality to the entire army of Gods. Makes me wonder though, we know that Gods have a finite lifespan, other than Ancients, but with Zhen Chans Divine Power, could it be possible that outside of combat, he would also live forever?



I know, right. He is a boss. 



Also, why does Zhen Chan reminds me of Mozgus from Berserk?


----------



## Tian (Jan 3, 2014)

Modderfakker said:


> I know, right. He is a boss.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why does Zhen Chan reminds me of Mozgus from Berserk?


Best comparison ever.


----------



## The End (Jan 4, 2014)

You don't know how hard it is to not click these Raw Talk spoilers.


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 4, 2014)

@Tian, maybe


----------



## Yak (Jan 5, 2014)

On chapter 38 now and this is so amazing. The art of course and how the story unfolds. The many different characters and their powers. I also love that Ah Gou is so versatile with his many powers as he is beginning to learn them bit by bit. He is an interesting mix of a stubborn, stupid, naive, dedicated, proud and prodigious young man. Also glad that the Gods are not depicted as generally the bad guys but actually have some depth to them.


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 5, 2014)

u know what is up


----------



## Hyper Kenzaki (Jan 5, 2014)

@Yak, welcome to team Feng, pretty much.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 5, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> u know what is up



Another 33 pages of awesomeness


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 5, 2014)

Sooooo another fight concluded and Zhen Chan actually couldn't be killed  and the dark one kid with him, is that NiTian's brother?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 5, 2014)

Another chapter? Now? Based EG


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome battle between Zi Yu and Zhen/Er Chan overall 

Zi Yu's final attack was great. Though Zhen Chan's comment about being unkillable strikes my interest.

Also enjoyed the dialogue between the both of them during this entire fight.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a quick question but in future chapters in the raw does anyone stronger than Tian step forward?


----------



## Hyper Kenzaki (Jan 5, 2014)

*DON'T CLICK IT IF YOU AREN'T INTERESTED IN SPOILERS
*

As for Tempprox


*Spoiler*: __ 





Tian is still the strongest being of the series. Even though the ''plot stops'' him in season 2, it doesn't change that fact.

Arguably ShenYen/Pan Gu in season 3 is reaching that top tier level. But still we don't know his full power.

Another one who was almost top tier level was Wu Geng but after borrowing a massive amount of Soul Power from every Dark One in order to fight a serious Tian. He managed to overpower Tian in one collision but still Tian was obviously stronger.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen had some overpowered divine skills...did anyone else think his "inner demon" looked VERY much like the ancient gods? I wouldn't be surprised if he was the the closest to an ancient among the 2nd generation Gods, given his abilities and that other persona


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





Hyper Kenzaki said:


> *DON'T CLICK IT IF YOU AREN'T INTERESTED IN SPOILERS
> *
> 
> As for Tempprox
> ...



So Tian is indisputably the strongest being in this verse? Good because his one of my favourites I want him to remain untouchable.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 5, 2014)

in the end Zi Yu managed to kill Er Chan, even though it cost him his life. I'm counting this as a draw.  

their dialogue was great. Tian Wu better learns some manners  

the cover was awesome btw. best one after Nitan's s2-16 s2-37 imo.

and holy shit Tian!


----------



## convict (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow Er Chan is a monster. I don't even think that was an illusion. He literally trapped him in his own little mini universe. It was pretty much a double K.O, but since Zhen Chan can't be killed, he survived, while Er Chan died, and he promptly saved Zi Yu as soon as the effects of the flames wore off in thanks.


----------



## Hyper Kenzaki (Jan 5, 2014)

Season 2 has 64 chapters. And we are at chapter 48 of Season 2.

Season 3 has 63 chapters so far. It is ongoing.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2014)

Hyper Kenzaki said:


> Season 2 has 64 chapters. And we are at chapter 48 of Season 2.
> 
> Season 3 has 63 chapters so far. It is ongoing.



wtf

we are so behind then


----------



## Blαck (Jan 5, 2014)

Er Chan seemed broken ass fuck but guess Zi yu had no plans of losing even while trapped in a microverse


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 5, 2014)

4N said:


> wtf
> 
> we are so behind then



Apparently, no one picked it up earlier. Though I don't understand why, because it's good stuff


----------



## Tian (Jan 5, 2014)

To be honest since i had wasn't all that interested in seeing this fight since i'd seen the raws, but hell i loved it. I actually love Zi Yu's character and how it reflects his own abilities with smelting aura. Considering the power of Zhen Chan/Er Chan, he was able to take out Er Chan! 

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Looking at these chapters, how do you think the ancient god would hold up against Zhen Chan. I was skeptical before but i think he has a chance against them considering the nature of his abilities.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Apparently, no one picked it up earlier. Though I don't understand why, because it's good stuff



chinese manga aren't really that popular to begin with.

i only started reading it like last week after seeing everyone with the colorful panels in their signature spaces.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 5, 2014)

any news how many chapters season3 gonna be?  


> Also, at the end of chapter 63 of season 3 it looks like there is a new series coming out on the 18th of the month that looks good, could EG pick it up by any chance?



is this like the mini-series they do after every season's end


----------



## Tian (Jan 5, 2014)

Boshi said:


> any news how many chapters season3 gonna be?
> 
> 
> is this like the mini-series they do after every season's end


Nope, but it looks like a badass series!


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 5, 2014)

it is the same writer from legend of genghis.

But first I'll note this feat.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 5, 2014)

4N said:


> wtf
> 
> we are so behind then



On the other hand.

There is tons more awesomeness for us to catch up on


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2014)

Very good chapter as usual. I wonder if at the end, Zhen Chen is meant to become 'Buddha' for humanity?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 5, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Very good chapter as usual. I wonder if at the end, Zhen Chen is meant to become 'Buddha' for humanity?



Would be nice if he made some appearances in s3.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 5, 2014)

Zen Chan is really broken as fuck! .... w/ that comment of him stating he is nigh unkillable, i truly believe he is indeed second only to Tian himself... though i wonder if Tian has the ability to kill him 

one question though about his immortality... the second generation gods actually have a lifespan of around 300 years ( if im not mistaken ) w/c means that they age albeit at a much slower pace as humans but do still age unlike their Ancient Gods counterpart who don't... since Zen Chan has divine powers of healing and aging is just the slow degradation of cell/DNA or whatever it is that causes us to age(apparently no one has a definite answer to it yet so i guess im sort of answering my own question :S)...wouldn't that make him just like an Ancient God as far as lifespan is concerned?

also, how that fuck are they going to beat Tian if he is "way above" Zen Chan... someone is going to job here people


----------



## Blαck (Jan 5, 2014)

@Hyper
Nope 



Raviene said:


> Zen Chan is really broken as fuck! .... w/ that comment of him stating he is nigh unkillable, i truly believe he is indeed second only to Tian himself... though i wonder if Tian has the ability to kill him
> 
> one question though about his immortality... the second generation gods actually have a lifespan of around 300 years ( if im not mistaken ) w/c means that they age albeit at a much slower pace as humans but do still age unlike their Ancient Gods counterpart who don't... since Zen Chan has divine powers of healing and aging is just the slow degradation of cell/DNA or whatever it is that causes us to age(apparently no one has a definite answer to it yet so i guess im sort of answering my own question :S)...wouldn't that make him just like an Ancient God as far as lifespan is concerned?
> 
> also, how that fuck are they going to beat Tian if he is "way above" Zen Chan... someone is going to job here people



I'm betting Tian either gives up and just leaves or he gets bullshitted.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 5, 2014)

general rape is going to get raped soon.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 5, 2014)

Boshi said:


> general rape is going to get raped soon.



He's probably the only character that deserves an ass whoopin, he's kind of a dick 

But I wanna see that one dark one fight, I think his name translates to "Strongest under the heavens" or something


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 5, 2014)

also in terms of killing Zhen the only ones who can probably do it are Tian and Prime Wu Geng.

Cause there Divine Powers will be strong enough to suppress his own so he can't heal himself and it will also reduce his defenses. 

Everyone else is fucked.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 5, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> He's probably the only character that deserves an ass whoopin, he's kind of a dick
> 
> But I wanna see that one dark one fight, I think his name translates to "Strongest under the heavens" or something



You mean ZongHeng TianXia?



He's in my top 3 for the generals. He has an awesome design and cool personality. So far from what we've seen in the scans, he's mostly been fighting with just his fists so it'll be interesting to see what the extent of his skills are


----------



## The End (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome chapter. Zhen Chan is really one of my favorite Gods so far, glad to see that he had a change of heart.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 5, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> You mean ZongHeng TianXia?
> 
> 
> 
> He's in my top 3 for the generals. He has an awesome design and cool personality. So far from what we've seen in the scans, he's mostly been fighting with just his fists so it'll be interesting to see what the extent of his skills are



That's the one, can't wait


----------



## Chahige (Jan 6, 2014)

Excellent chapter as per usual. I enjoyed this fight, and the conclusion was great. I liked that it wasn't an inevitable victory for Zi Yu as well as that Zhen Chan survived and received some development.



> Sphyer said:
> 
> 
> > Though Zhen Chan's comment about being unkillable strikes my interest..
> ...


While his Divine Power Eternal Life is probably more potent when it comes to persevering his own life, I doubt Zhen Chan is truly immortal (a la Shi Xing), given he said he couldn't negate death. Inflict serious enough injuries and he wouldn't be able to come back; I doubt he would survive a Tian out for his life's blood.

That was GuiMei SenLin, the Nightmare kid and one of the Generals of the Dark Ones, who was previously defeated by Zhen Chan, before his fight with Zi Yu began.




Boshi said:


> in the end Zi Yu managed to kill Er Chan, even though it cost him his life. I'm counting this as a draw.


Zi Yu may have purified Zhen Chan of his inner darkness, but he was unable to actually kill him. 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 






Hyper Kenzaki said:


> Arguably ShenYen/Pan Gu in season 3 is reaching that top tier level. But still we don't know his full power.


There are no indication that the reborn Pan Gu is stronger than his incarnation in the past, much less significantly so.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 6, 2014)

God damn Zhen is one broken bastard I forgot how powerful his wheel of sin was and on top of that he can't be killed even Zi Yu's Heaven punisher which took down Shi Xing who was supposed to be immortal.

Caught up on the raws as well.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really liking the Ancient God's so far though I think the Dragon theme should of been only for Tian but I don't mind it that much I really like how the blonde one decided to protect Tian's Dragon even though Tian was the one who was responsible for killing them. 

It seems like they were close friends before the other elder gods decided to betray Tian and this color spread was awesome seems like they were a family before.



Also it seems like the ancient god's were way more powerful then the current God's I mean the blonde one knocked out a Sage King simply by backhanding him and the other one is fighting on par with Ah Gou and multiple other fighters who are strong in there own right.


----------



## convict (Jan 6, 2014)

> Zi Yu may have purified Zhen Chan of his inner darkness, but he was unable to actually kill him


I wouldn't quite say Zi Yu is inferior to Zhen Chan though even if killing him is an issue. If you recall, he managed to overcome Zhen Chan's trump card ie his Boundless World and frankly speaking had him overpowered before Er Chan made his appearance. And afterwards he even managed to show far superior feats and even fight with the clear advantage against Er Chan who is canonically stronger physically than Zhen Chan. If they ever fought again I suspect Zi Yu would be strong enough to  lay a proper beating on Zhen Chan, and if not kill him, at least perform well enough to either force Zhen Chan away or smother him in flames and personally take his leave. Er Chan is finished after all so no more insane physicality and Wheel of Sin.


----------



## The End (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan might have just been boasting with that anyway. He seemed pretty defenseless after his Boundless World was broken, and without Er Chan jumping in, who knows what a Heaven Punisher directly through the chest would've done.


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 6, 2014)

Hyper Kenzaki said:


> I remember that manhua. Excellent art and had lot of potential.
> 
> he's actually shown cooking for the vizards
> 
> You believe this new one, it will be oneshot or regular series?



Dunno, on the left it says volume one has 140+ pages, so it is no a one shot.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jan 6, 2014)

Glorious Zi Yu.Loved the conclusion to the fight and Zen Chan's development.

_There are many who would listen to your preaching....except me_ 

No idea how they're gonna beat Tian


----------



## Chahige (Jan 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> which took down Shi Xing who was supposed to be immortal.


Shi Xing is immortal... and he did come back after Zi Yu's Heaven Punisher killed him. 

Shi Xing's Mark of Death allows him to pass between the mortal realm and the afterlife. Meaning that while you can kill him, you can't kill him for good (not without removing his mantra, attacking his soul or something like that).



convict said:


> I wouldn't quite say Zi Yu is inferior to Zhen Chan though even if killing him is an issue


Well, I was just pointing out the outcome of the fight, and wasn't trying to suggest anything regarding who was the superior fighter between them, given there were peculiar circumstances (e.g. Er Chan, and the fact that Zhen Chan initially wasn't trying to kill Zi Yu, but attempted to convert and enlighten him with his _Boundless World_).



convict said:


> Er Chan is finished after all so no more insane physicality and Wheel of Sin.


I'd think Zhen Chan can use Wheel of Sin too. Er Chan was physically superior, as the nature of his Divine Power changed with his awakening, but I don't see why Wheel of Sin would be unique to Er Chan, given it's essence is the same as _Wheel of Judgement_ and _Empty Reflection of the Moon_ with the same characteristics.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 





Thdyingbreed said:


> I mean the blonde one knocked out a Sage King simply by backhanding him


It was Chi Long (the Red Dragon), not Huang Long (Yellow Dragon) who knocked out Xuang Feng, and he didn't do it with a simple backhand either: they first fought inside the crystal mountain until Chi Long knocked Feng outside with an explosion, after which he finished him off with a punch.


----------



## convict (Jan 6, 2014)

I realize you didn't give your input on who is the superior fighter, that was more me extending your point in that direction.

Wheel of Sin was Er Chan's ultimate move known as his true power. Just because Zhen Chan was noted to be able to use similar moves doesn't mean he can achieve something so vast and insane in scope as what Er Chan managed to do. I doubt he has Er Chan's overall power and he hasn't shown that capability. I also think as a concept, Wheel of Sin suits Er Chan's distinct persona as well more so than Zhen Chan so I wouldn't doubt it was more specific to him.


----------



## Tian (Jan 6, 2014)

Sort of a random game amongst you fine gentlemen, Match a song to a major fight in the series. 
Shi Xing vs Tian Kui - I see Fire by Ed Sheeran is one that struck me lately.


----------



## Wu Geng (Jan 6, 2014)

Let's see.

In no order:

- Phoenix Shi Xing vs Tian Kui: I Stand Alone - Godsmack

- Wu Geng vs Bai Lian: I Will Not Bow  - Breaking Benjamin

- NiTian vs Tian Wu: Sons of Plunder - Disturbed

- Wu Geng and Zi Yu vs Cursed Shi Xing: Let The Bodies Hit The Floor - Drowning Pool

- Phoenix Shi Xing vs Xuan Feng: Evolution - Korn


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After seeing how the strong the Ancient God's are it really becomes apparent just how much Tian was holding back in his fights against Ah Gou and Zi Yu I mean he clearly wasn't using his full power is clear if even after all these powerups Ah Gou is being dominated by Chi Long who Tian was able to kill along with the rest of the Ancient God's.






Chahige said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It doesn't really matter honestly the implication remains the same is that the Ancient God's or at least the two Dragon's are much stronger then the Sage King's since Chi Long didn't seem to take any damage from that skirmish and IIRC he didn't have to use any special attacks to knock out a Sage King either.


----------



## Yak (Jan 7, 2014)

On chapter 66 now...

 oh my fuck...

Zen Chan... that guy seems so fucking broken compared to the other Sage Kings its not even funny. Fuck how are they ever going to get out of this battle, looks really bad for the Dark Ones....

And at the end  Bai Lian oh shit


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 7, 2014)

Zen Chan has a absurd amount of divine power(not talking about strength wise).

He does not look a little tired after all the stuff he has done. I would say he has the most endurance/divine power at his disposal besides Tian.At least at this point in time.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 7, 2014)

Favorite Sage king, everyone?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 7, 2014)

Xuan Feng
Zhen Chan


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2014)

Tian Wu
Zhen Chan


----------



## The End (Jan 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan and uh.....wind guy whose name escapes me.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Favorite Sage king, everyone?



All of them except that bitch Bai Lian


----------



## Stannis (Jan 7, 2014)

> wind guy whose name escapes me.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 7, 2014)

Xuan Feng/Tian Wu

Zhen Chan

Bai Lian


----------



## Babby (Jan 7, 2014)

NiTian and Tian > Everyone


----------



## Thor (Jan 7, 2014)

Raw Talk


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wu-Geng turned SUPER SAIYAN!!!!


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jan 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Favorite Sage king, everyone?



Tian Wu    .


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuan Xeng is a real man

knows the pleasures of life and taking it easy

rip. at he least he dies looking at earth from a distance


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 8, 2014)

Thor said:


> Raw Talk
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You what? How?


----------



## Tian (Jan 8, 2014)

Thor said:


> Raw Talk
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I've noticed on the past 3 pages Feng Shen Ji's following has gone up quiet a bit, its good to see people taking an interest in another medium outside of manga and manwha. 

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



He only manages it once, and tbh its the only way he could land an actual punch on Tian.






Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing how the strong the Ancient God's are it really becomes apparent just how much Tian was holding back in his fights against Ah Gou and Zi Yu I mean he clearly wasn't using his full power is clear if even after all these powerups Ah Gou is being dominated by Chi Long who Tian was able to kill along with the rest of the Ancient God's.



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I love how they showcase Tians strength through other characters. If you think about it this way, he engaged in battle with the Ancient Dark Ones for 40 days and Nights, He lost one of his dragons in the process, was betrayed by the Ancient gods and destroyed them directly afterwards. He took out nearly every powerful being in existence by himself, in one big stretch and then directly after created his own race and conquered the entire world. Now that is power, power i don't think anyone in the series will ever reach in there lifetimes.


----------



## Yak (Jan 8, 2014)

All caught up with the translations and now the agony of waiting for more scans begins.

Every fucking time, dammit.



IT'S ALL THE GODS FAULT


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Favorite Sage king, everyone?


Xuan Feng and Tian Wu are my favorites it's a shame Bai Lan turned into such a bitch since his design was my favorite out of the Sage King's.



Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they showcase Tians strength through other characters. If you think about it this way, he engaged in battle with the Ancient Dark Ones for 40 days and Nights, He lost one of his dragons in the process, was betrayed by the Ancient gods and destroyed them directly afterwards. He took out nearly every powerful being in existence by himself, in one big stretch and then directly after created his own race and conquered the entire world. Now that is power, power i don't think anyone in the series will ever reach in there lifetimes.



*Spoiler*: __ 



DDid he lose one of his Dragons against the Ancient God's IIRC don't remember seeing any panel's that showed him missing one of his Dragon's I think it was only against Zi Yu where he lost one of his Dragon's.

Not too mention the fact that the Ancient God's have been referenced multiple times too be much more powerful then the current God's are just makes it even more impressive Tian using his full power is just way, way, too powerful for anyone too even beat.

I mean the only person who even has a chance in hell at surpassing Tian is Shi Xing and that's only because he has the Immortal Phoenix at full power is supposed to be equal in power to Tian backing him up.

But I don't see it happening since it seems to take a very long time for the Phoenix to recover just a little bit of its strength other then that there's no believable way for Tian to be surpassed as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Favorite Sage king, everyone?



One guess


----------



## Tian (Jan 8, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Xuan Feng and Tian Wu are my favorites it's a shame Bai Lan turned into such a bitch since his design was my favorite out of the Sage King's.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




He lost one of his dragons in this panel here after his battle with the Ancient Gods. But to think that that is all they could do to him makes everything seem so insignificant by comparison to him. He took out two races by himself and soon went on to create a new race. I think Shi Xing will become incredibly powerful, more powerful than the great god and potentially tian because it seems everytime Shi Xing dies, he is reborn more powerful. It really showcases the Phoenixes power if it was considered "almost" on par with Tian back in the old days. So Shi Xing actually has potential.


----------



## Yak (Jan 8, 2014)

I read FSJ and listen to this and it becomes instantly even more epic

Komamura


----------



## Imagine (Jan 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Favorite Sage king, everyone?


Tian goddamn Wu
Xuan Feng

Can't wait to see Lan Yue.


----------



## The End (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice, thanks.

I don't know why but I am AWFUL with names in FSJ.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> One guess


Er chan? 


Imagine said:


> Tian goddamn Wu
> Xuan Feng
> 
> Can't wait to see Lan Yue.



Can't wait to see him either, that two divine power thing is hype as hell


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 8, 2014)

I wonder if anybody expects any more deaths to come so far in this war for the rebel army and who they will be.

We already had TieXue WuShuang and NiTian ErXing die so far for them


----------



## Stannis (Jan 9, 2014)

general rape has the highest death chance imo. tian can probably knock the others out but  dude is the strongest and the most persistent general.  and he already fucked up when he attacked bai long.  
add that he'll cause a new dark ones civil war after this war is over so now can be a good time to get rid of him. 
can't see any of the others dying now especially with zi yu and wu geng already on the way.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jan 9, 2014)

The fight between Zi Yu and that Sage King was so awesome and unique. This is how a war should be written its full of awesome fights. I just wish Tian Kui wasnt dead i wouldve loved to see him fight Zi Yu or NiTian ErXing.


----------



## Babby (Jan 9, 2014)

I just dislike how the Shi's fight was done though. He's my 3rd fav.


----------



## Yak (Jan 9, 2014)

Favourite Sage King would have to be Zen Chan, hands down. Seems like the only Sage King with some actual depth to him, the other appear to be general asshats or shallow pricks. He at least seems to be able to reason with people to some extent. Will be excited to see how he develops in the future.


----------



## Tian (Jan 9, 2014)

Yak said:


> Favourite Sage King would have to be Zen Chan, hands down. Seems like the only Sage King with some actual depth to him, the other appear to be general asshats or shallow pricks. He at least seems to be able to reason with people to some extent. Will be excited to see how he develops in the future.


I like your choice of music while listening to Shen Feng Ji, can't believe i didn't think of it! Although i completely disagree with what you believe about the sage kings. I think while you mightn't like them, they all have a very developed character about them and in my opinion Zen Chens motivations are probably the second most selfish. He is completely self-righteous and ignorant to Zi-Yu's perspective. He was no different from the people he loved to scold for not listening to him. Zi-Yu listened but disagreed at his core and rejected Zen Chan. 

Xuan Feng, is wise and chooses to reserve his strength so things might be resolved without death, and his ultimate goal is peace in the world. 

Tian Wu, is a fighter who chooses to use his strength to enforce himself on others, so that his existence is acknowledged and his side prevails, his ultimate goal is peace in the world with the facade of pride. 

Zen Chan, is an omniscient god who chooses to climb deeper into himself to further understand himself, his ultimate goal is inner peace. 

Bai Lan, is vengeful god who chooses to enforce the status quote and to cast down anyone who wants to rise further, his ultimate goal is to stay ontop as a Sage King.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 9, 2014)

Keel said:


> Also, for those who read the raws.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Where'd you find it? The site I usually read from only has up to 63.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 9, 2014)

Keel said:


> I am just a lucky son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Think I found where you got it from guess the full chapter must not be out yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn Ah Gou looks like a fucking monster shame he got gimped out of his fight though it doesn't really matter now since Zi Yu fights are always good.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Fuck yes Zi Yu will fight Chi Long


----------



## Yak (Jan 10, 2014)

Tian said:


> I like your choice of music while listening to Shen Feng Ji, can't believe i didn't think of it! Although i completely disagree with what you believe about the sage kings. I think while you mightn't like them, they all have a very developed character about them and in my opinion Zen Chens motivations are probably the second most selfish. He is completely self-righteous and ignorant to Zi-Yu's perspective. He was no different from the people he loved to scold for not listening to him. Zi-Yu listened but disagreed at his core and rejected Zen Chan.
> 
> Xuan Feng, is wise and chooses to reserve his strength so things might be resolved without death, and his ultimate goal is peace in the world.
> 
> ...



Glad we think alike. In fact the entire OST of Darksiders 2 is very fitting for reading FSJ. ^^


Well, in the context of Gods acting among each other, you are right, but in comparison to the average Joe human being they are still mostly dongs ^^

Okay, maybe I was a bit harsh on them, they aren't just empty vessels devoid of character development. I actually like Xuang Feng second most but dislike that he considers everything a game. Life isn't a game. Tian Wu is a prideful and strong warrior but other than his impressive strength I don't think much of him. Bai Lian is a gigantic asshole but at least he is evil enough to get my attention


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 10, 2014)

~___~, another one got ban hammered :SSS such a scary place here.

Anyhow, looks like I need to update the weekly raw spoiler section again, it is becoming such hard work T__T


----------



## Blunt (Jan 10, 2014)

All caught up. 

Can somebody explain Zen Chan's power to me? I get the damage negation one but he was like making worlds and shit and I was like wtf.


----------



## Atem (Jan 10, 2014)

blunt said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Can somebody explain Zen Chan's power to me? I get the damage negation one but he was like making worlds and shit and I was like wtf.



Boundless World is just an elaborate illusion showing someone their greatest desires and trapping them in that. 

Wheel of Sin creates a sort of pocket dimension where the victim is subject to a more powerful variation of Zhen Chan's defense. Normally, it just reflects attacks on Zhen Chan back onto the victim. In the Wheel of Sin, any attack or harm a person has done to someone else in their life is reflected back onto them all at once.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 10, 2014)

Wheel of Judgement seems to be a weaker verison of Wheel of Sin as it just affects users in a certain area while Sin traps the user in a special dimension that's extremely hard to escape from.

He also had his true form of Arhat as well which was pretty cool too.


----------



## Yak (Jan 11, 2014)

Wheel of Sin reminds me a lot of Ghost Rider's Penance Stare.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2014)

Yak said:


> Wheel of Sin reminds me a lot of Ghost Rider's Penance Stare.



Glad I wasn't the only one thinking this


----------



## Tian (Jan 11, 2014)

Yak said:


> Glad we think alike. In fact the entire OST of Darksiders 2 is very fitting for reading FSJ. ^^
> 
> 
> Well, in the context of Gods acting among each other, you are right, but in comparison to the average Joe human being they are still mostly dongs ^^
> ...


Oh he is definitely miles more developed than the average human. He has a depthful understanding of the in workings of the mind. Because of this he sets himself apart, believing no one could equal his mind in a battle within his own dimension. All the qualities you dislike are further proof of there development of character. And i think its fair not to like them based on there character rather then saying that they lack character. 

Xuan Feng treats everything like a game because to him it is. He has never had to try to do anything, he is incredibly gifted man, a person who chooses to use his gift to help others. He's a shining light in the darkness amongst the gods. On the battlefield he even shows the enemy the mercy of blowing them far away from the battlefield. To the enemy is a grave insult but considering the gap in strength between him and them, its only a child throwing a tantrum at a parent. 

Tian Wu is a just man who is a pillar of strength for the gods and protects the gods from any threat, he has it ingrained into his mind that the gods have their equals so he has to be more than equal, to be able to confront any threat and beat it head on with force, as a show of strength, like a lion climbing over the body of its prey to indicate its off limits. He's a simple man and thats the way he likes it. He has a certain respect if his enemies, especially when he meets an enemy similar to himself because he understands that the implications of lose are the same for him and thats why he must crush them with everything he's got. 

Bai Lan wants to be on top and wants his dominion over life and death acknowledged by his fellow Sage Kings, he's not looked down on by the other sage kings, they just don't pay him their attention. Notice how the other three clear converse and talk to each other however briefly in the series, Bai Lan wants to set himself apart and to go above them. Hence why he wanted to defeat Wu Geng and destroy the wonder child. The others see him as their equal he just doesn't accept that. He just keeps pushing, and biting off more than he can chew. All because he has never been contested or challenged before Wu Geng in his time as a sage king.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm up to chapter 50 after two days

it's incredible


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Tian said:


> Bai Lan wants to be on top and wants his dominion over life and death acknowledged by his fellow Sage Kings, he's not looked down on by the other sage kings, they just don't pay him their attention. Notice how the other three clear converse and talk to each other however briefly in the series, Bai Lan wants to set himself apart and to go above them. Hence why he wanted to defeat Wu Geng and destroy the wonder child. The others see him as their equal he just doesn't accept that. He just keeps pushing, and biting off more than he can chew. All because he has never been contested or challenged before Wu Geng in his time as a sage king.



Hmm interesting take on him though I disagree parts of it. 

Personally, Bai Lian never gave off the impression that he wanted to always stand on the top of anything other than the humans/dark ones and at the very least, he seemed to have better respect for the dark ones as they were once their ancient enemy while the humans have always been "monkeys" that served them. I do think when it comes to other gods, his attitude is pretty general. He shows a certain degree of respect when addressing other characters though he is not incapable of bad mouthing his fellow gods (such as when Tian Wu and Xuan Feng commented on Tian Kui's loss and showed respect to his strength in their own ways while he responded that Tian Kui was nothing more than a brute).

His view towards Wu Geng and wanting to defeat him doesn't come from a sense of putting down a dangerous adversary out of a show of power or to gain respect but just his own immature desire for revenge because he felt greatly insulted by him to the point where even his own attitude started to change because of it.

I think at least for Bai Lian, his character is more simply the most extreme verison of what has been the main characters enemies and what they are fighting against in the series the whole time. The arrogant gods who oppress them, belittle them and act as if they are so much better. Bai Lian is this to such a high degree that meeting Wu Geng completely shatters his persona. During their initial encounter at the harbor, Bai Lian never expressive any real intense emotion aside from being angry yet composed. Though the more his hatred begins to grow over Wu Geng's disrespect and trashing him, the more his extreme character begins to come to surface and all that dignity he tries to show basically melts away by the time they fight again on Gods Island when he's practically laughing like a giddy school girl whenever he thinks he's got the upper hand against Wu Geng. Wu Geng hit his character on the nail when he compared his divine skill to his personality. Eloquent on the surface but deep and ugly beneath it. He's not only trying to cover up his ugliness but also cover up how small a person he truly is deep down.

To me, he is the weakest Sage King not only in power but mentality as well.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> I'm up to chapter 50 after two days
> 
> it's incredible



Welcome to the quality


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 12, 2014)

I heard the Great General of the Dark Ones "HanFeng LinLin" made an extended visit to the state this year,

true or false?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 12, 2014)

It's hard to say.

We'd have to ask NiTian Erxing


----------



## Tian (Jan 12, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Hmm interesting take on him though I disagree parts of it.
> 
> Personally, Bai Lian never gave off the impression that he wanted to always stand on the top of anything other than the humans/dark ones and at the very least, he seemed to have better respect for the dark ones as they were once their ancient enemy while the humans have always been "monkeys" that served them. I do think when it comes to other gods, his attitude is pretty general. He shows a certain degree of respect when addressing other characters though he is not incapable of bad mouthing his fellow gods (such as when Tian Wu and Xuan Feng commented on Tian Kui's loss and showed respect to his strength in their own ways while he responded that Tian Kui was nothing more than a brute).
> 
> ...


I'm actually quiet inclined to agree with you, but at the same thing i think that he really does want acknowledgement from the other Sage Kings, considering that his ability is considered to be one of the most lethal according to Shen Yen at the very beginning. I think the fundamental problem with him being seen as weak is the opponent he keeps pitting himself against. Wu Geng's Divine Power is the perfect defense against Bai Lan. Bai Lan thinks that a mere humans Transcendant Vigor could not defeat a pure blood gods ability so he tries to crush him with his intense Transcendant vigor but is proven wrong as he dispels Bai Lans ability. Against any of the dark ones or gods he could very well kill them with his abilities, Wu Gengs abilities are just the complete defense against an opponent like Bai Lan. 
Although he is the weakest in mind, i won't even debate that because its completely true. He crumbles under the weight of his own ego.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 12, 2014)

Tian said:


> I'm actually quiet inclined to agree with you, but at the same thing i think that he really does want acknowledgement from the other Sage Kings, considering that his ability is considered to be one of the most lethal according to Shen Yen at the very beginning. I think the fundamental problem with him being seen as weak is the opponent he keeps pitting himself against. Wu Geng's Divine Power is the perfect defense against Bai Lan. Bai Lan thinks that a mere humans Transcendant Vigor could not defeat a pure blood gods ability so he tries to crush him with his intense Transcendant vigor but is proven wrong as he dispels Bai Lans ability. Against any of the dark ones or gods he could very well kill them with his abilities, Wu Gengs abilities are just the complete defense against an opponent like Bai Lan.
> Although he is the weakest in mind, i won't even debate that because its completely true. He crumbles under the weight of his own ego.



Well of course, Bai Lian himself is still one of the strongest gods in the series shown so far so he's not all that weak. Though for him being the weakest Sage King, I do base that more on how his ability would work on the other kings more opposed to how unfortunate he was to face Wu Geng who was the worst counter to him.

When it comes to his skills in battle, his divine skill is dependant on his opponent actually being inside the swamp and lacking the power to resist loosing their fighting skill and of course long range attacks. Xuan Feng can fly to avoid being caught in the swamp and use long range wind abilities. His speed is also fantastic against him. Tian Wu is more of a ground fighter though all the sage kings can levitate but even if he were caught, his Thunderclap is powerful enough to beat down the stationary Bai Lian from a far. Zhen Chan's hax abilities speak for itself when against him too 


I can see why Shen Yen said his ability is the most lethal and it is true in a sense. Though regardless he does come off the weakest from the top tier fighters (rest of the sage kings/NiTian/Wu Geng/Zi Yu/Shi Xing).


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 12, 2014)

u know what is up


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 12, 2014)

If there is anything I've been waiting for in this chapter, it was an explanation of ZonHengTiaXia's power because it looked pretty interesting 

QiongXiongJie's dialogue against Tian was 

Though even if the dark ones are outmatched, I have to give them props for still fighting despite having realized just how ridiculously strong Tian is.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 12, 2014)

get a taste of my giant stick 
wu geng's tactics


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 12, 2014)

inb4 Bai Cai gets roasted again by Zhui Ri


----------



## Tian (Jan 12, 2014)

Qiong Xiong Jie really shun during this chapter. I felt that it really affirmed his character in this chapter. I'll need to get Chahige to do another Avatar and Sig set for the coming chapters because the next chapters with Tian are going to be badass. I'm not all that interested in whats going on with Zhu Ri and Wu Geng, i just wish Things would progress! I wish the translations came out more regularly!


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm not too interested in Zhui Ri's love drama happening again but this page did have me laughing my ass off


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 12, 2014)

Decent series. Toriko is more awesome.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 12, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I'm not too interested in Zhui Ri's love drama happening again but this page did have me laughing my ass off


all you ever do is fawn over my wife. time to eat some shit  

for me the story perspective from the dark one fodder at the beginning made me laugh the most.  

hey guys
i'm your ordinary fodder 
but i'm lucky i have these awesome comrades
and i fucking love my life 
i always had this dream about fighting the gods 
and i'm finally here at the gods domain fighting  them
oh wait 
what is this i see
is it despair 
is this what true cockblocking feels like 
wait we still have our great generals 
*great generals  one shotted left and right*

lul


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 12, 2014)

hej, he is an upgraded fodder ok, he gets screen(panel time)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't really see the point of having Zhui Ri show up now especially after Ah Gou just beat a Sage King and were supposed too believe this guy is a threat too him.

He should had him show up before he dealt with Bai Lan if he was supposed to come off as an actual threat too since we all know Ah Gou should be able to beat him without much difficulty at this point.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 12, 2014)

Boshi said:


> all you ever do is fawn over my wife. time to eat some shit
> 
> for me the story perspective from the dark one fodder at the beginning made me laugh the most.
> 
> ...




That part was great as well 

He seems to be a reoccurring char too as he was the same dark one fodder that gave Wu Geng a ride before to get to End of Earth.


----------



## convict (Jan 12, 2014)

I think these three are the strongest great generals as they have been highlighted the most since the beginning. The big baddie especially has acquired limit break. He is probably just as strong as the sage kings. Weaker than Zhen Chan perhaps but stronger than  Bai Lian. Combined these three could probably defeat any single living being in the world...except Tian.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2014)

General Rape, gotta hand it to him, he may be a dick but i'll be damned if he doesn't go out in style


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

convict said:


> I think these three are the strongest great generals as they have been highlighted the most since the beginning. The big baddie especially has acquired limit break. He is probably just as strong as the sage kings. *Weaker than Zhen Chan perhaps* but stronger than  Bai Lian. Combined these three could probably defeat any single living being in the world...except Tian.



Perhaps.

Zhen Chan would eat him alive.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 13, 2014)

read through season 2 and beginning of season 3. Well, looked through, I cant read it. Some cool shit happens guys


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2014)

Tian showing the army of Dark Ones who's boss doesn't surprise me. Seems like the ancient gods were on a completely different level compared to the old Gods, and Tian killed every last one of them, so to me it makes sense that his power is "beyond logic" for present day warriors.

What I'm really looking forward to is the rematch now. Or rather to see what Bai Cai can actually do.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 13, 2014)

I just want to put this out there but remember Tian is holding back guys due to his wife saying he shouldn't kill anyone.


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> I just want to put this out there but remember Tian is holding back guys due to his wife saying he shouldn't kill anyone.



Which is exactly why I think ancient gods were on a completely different level than modern gods. It's also implied by Nitian's master who said current Dark Ones can only use one weapon with soul gear when he could use four, hinting that even the ancient Dark Ones were much stronger, hence why they were able to take on the ancient gods. 

.....and Tian drove them to the depths of hell by himself.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 13, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Which is exactly why I think ancient gods were on a completely different level than modern gods. It's also implied by Nitian's master who said current Dark Ones can only use one weapon with soul gear when he could use four, hinting that even the ancient Dark Ones were much stronger, hence why they were able to take on the ancient gods.
> 
> .....and Tian drove them to the depths of hell by himself.



His supremely badass, love how his kicking ass with that don't give a darn look on his face. Its going to be some ole bullshit when he gets taken down.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2014)

It amazes me just how infinitely better tian is as a villain than any i have read in any other manga/manhua. Beast chapter.


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> It amazes me just how infinitely better tian is as a villain than any i have read in any other manga/manhua. Beast chapter.



Villainous as he is, he's much more of a tragic hero who turned into what he is due to unfavorable circumstances. When his story was revealed and how everything he'd done was just to bring back the one he loved really pulled at my heartstrings, even if it didn't justify using and taking so many lives in the process. And even then, only to lose her again after a very short time. I wouldn't be surprised if he goes to try and annihilate every last living being when she dies once and for all.


----------



## Yak (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't find Tian to be a particularely great villain or antagonist or whatever you wanna label him. But I guess that depends on what and how many series you have read before FSJ and how satiated you are with certain cliches.

However, I find Ah Gou to be rather refreshing as a main because he has more villainous tendencies and generally comes across less "pure" as many other shounen main characters. 

That said, I believe it will be hard for any character to stand up to NiTian ErXing in terms of personality and development in FSJ. Man, what an awesome character.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 13, 2014)

"Zhui Ri, you stupid fuck, all you ever do is fawn over my wife! I get angry just thinking about it!"

And I thought Zhen Chan was the preacher of truth 

"How can I not grant you a kick?" Oh my god


----------



## The End (Jan 13, 2014)

Tian really doesn't seem like that much of a bad guy to me. It sounds like after they drove the ancient dark ones away, who honestly were probably pretty bloodthirsty due to the fact that his girl was saying they have changed and can experience love now, he has become really detached from everything focusing only on reviving his lover.

He doesn't seem to really show any malice towards humans, only that he can't seem to understand that humans now have emotions too. Sounds to me like Shen Yen is the true mastermind behind the hatred of gods by Humans and Dark ones. From what I understand he's been the one enforcing most of the harsh laws against humans and the spread of petrification to the Dark ones. Besides the emperors rebellion, Tian has just been sleeping until his homegirl is alive.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2014)

why is bai cai getting in the way of zhui ri's and weng gu's fight?

man fcking women


----------



## Blαck (Jan 13, 2014)

4N said:


> why is this bai cai getting in the way of zhui ri's and weng gu's fight?
> 
> man fcking women



Saving Zhu Ri's ass clearly, he ain't trying to get smelting aura punched.


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2014)

4N said:


> why is bai cai getting in the way of zhui ri's and weng gu's fight?
> 
> man fcking women



Just watch as she'll wreck all kinds of serious shit and puts Zhui Ri in his place. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who noticed she looks more feral now when she's using soul power.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 13, 2014)

Last chapter was quite remarkable. Tian showing the difference between an ancient god and others.

Alhough Zhu Ri and Wu Geng's fight is kind of pointless. To fight over a woman within the war between gods and the opressed one.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Villainous as he is, he's much more of a tragic hero who turned into what he is due to unfavorable circumstances. When his story was revealed and how everything he'd done was just to bring back the one he loved really pulled at my heartstrings, even if it didn't justify using and taking so many lives in the process. And even then, only to lose her again after a very short time. I wouldn't be surprised if he goes to try and annihilate every last living being when she dies once and for all.



Which is precisely the point of why i think he is the best antagonist i have read in a while. You can actually sympathize with his cause and want him to succeed. That for me  is a mark of a great villain. Add to the fact that he is a ruthless character that views humans as illiterate monkeys.


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Which is precisely the point of why i think he is the best antagonist i have read in a while. You can actually sympathize with his cause and want him to succeed. That for me  is a mark of a great villain. Add to the fact that he is a ruthless character that views humans as illiterate monkeys.



Indeed. The last villain who had that effect on me was actually Goomoonryong from The Breaker. Not to mention just about everyone in Kingdom save for a few. Other villains just seemed straight up evil either for ideological reasons or for no reason whatsoever. Props to Hei Long for that.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 13, 2014)

Hei Long is easily one of my favorite antagonists also. In the beginning of the series, he was alright but I didn't think much of him since he was esentially just an op ruler who wanted to secure his position. Though with the revelation of his history and realizing what he's gone through, it made him far more an interesting character to me as a result and I'd say he's easily in my top 3 favorite characters in this series (Zi Yu, Hei Long and NiTian ErXing). That combined with his magnificent his presence is and how dramatic things have gotten, it will be interesting to see what happens to him from here


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 13, 2014)

The End said:


> Tian really doesn't seem like that much of a bad guy to me. It sounds like after they drove the ancient dark ones away, who honestly were probably pretty bloodthirsty due to the fact that his girl was saying they have changed and can experience love now, he has become really detached from everything focusing only on reviving his lover.
> 
> He doesn't seem to really show any malice towards humans, only that he can't seem to understand that humans now have emotions too. Sounds to me like Shen Yen is the true mastermind behind the hatred of gods by Humans and Dark ones. From what I understand he's been the one enforcing most of the harsh laws against humans and the spread of petrification to the Dark ones. Besides the emperors rebellion, Tian has just been sleeping until his homegirl is alive.





Sphyer said:


> Hei Long is easily one of my favorite antagonists also. In the beginning of the series, he was alright but I didn't think much of him since he was esentially just an op ruler who wanted to secure his position. Though with the revelation of his history and realizing what he's gone through, it made him far more an interesting character to me as a result and I'd say he's easily in my top 3 favorite characters in this series (Zi Yu, Hei Long and NiTian ErXing). That combined with his magnificent his presence is and how dramatic things have gotten, it will be interesting to see what happens to him from here



Tian is neutral. 

Neither evil but not good too. He fights only for himself and his wife. He doesn't care for anything and he will smash anyone who will be on his way.

This is Tian.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you guys think Tian will remain the strongest even at the end of the series?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 13, 2014)

yup. I don't think we'll ever see anyone else with the power to solo the whole world.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't see Tian being surpassed he's just way too powerful and the only person who I can see that has the potential to surpass or equal Tian is Shi Xing. 

That's only because he has the Immortal Phoenix at full power was stated as being equal to Tian but it seem's to take a very long time for it to regain a little bit of it's strength.

So right now I can't see anyone else reaching Tian's level of power on there own it's just too much.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 13, 2014)

here

Must. Not. Fap.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Okay so for those of us who read the raws and are caught up I have a question for you.

Am I the only one who thought that the first arc(After the Dark ones/Natives civil war) of S3 sucked and too me it just felt like a major drag and a chore too read I didn't care for it for most of the characters in it at all.

It was the only arc I can say I actually disliked in this series thankfully after that arc was over and we got back to the stuff involving the God's it returned to it's usual quality.


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 14, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





You disliked the Xu Wu/Phantom Island arc? I found it good. 

Not as great as the current new war arc but it had several good moments too.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




Nah, I thought it was really good arc personally. Though I'm still oblivious to many details of it since it's not translated it, the general premise of the arc was interesting. I had alot of favorite points of it. Ji Qiao/Ji Fa reappearance into the series again.Wu Geng leading the dark ones and meeting Jiang Shang/Ji Qiao again. Dark One generals getting much more focus during this arc and showing their skills while getting fleshed out. This is perhaps one of my all time favorite things about this arc since most of the generals in season 2 did not really get much of a chance to shine save for a very small few. Seeing ZongHeng TianXia, HanFeng LinLin and SiWang YenShen kick ass was awesome. NeZha development was pretty interesting too along with many other aspects.

True enough though, I do feel the current arc in season 3 is much better as well as the current arc in season 2 right now but those are all because of so many high scale clashes mixed in with so many great characters with the stakes in the series being very high. Despite that though, if anything, the Phantom Island arc was a pretty nice room for breath before the next great confrontation in season 3 (and the whole Xu Wu effects are showing to have serious affects right now so it's not as if the contents of the arc only mattered during it).

Perhaps the only downsides I could think off from that arc is that the enemies are particularly the most awesome in the series to me. A few are good though I guess. The final villain of it wasn't really cool for me though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 14, 2014)

Somethings been bothering me...Why is Phoenix Boy called the true son of Tian?

Did tian really have sex with some chick?(i doubt that for multiple reasons)

Did tian give some of his transcendent vigor to a child?

Also since they say true son of Tian? are there other gods who claim to be the son of tian or are given that title?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2014)

I think that Xin Yui Kui actually ended up giving birth to Shi Xing after having done it with Tian. She's the only woman we know close enough to Tian and she did mention in her flashback when Fu Yi was imprisioned that she would be the new high priest and give birth to Tian's children.

Now as to why he decided to do that with her is a mystery but for me.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 14, 2014)

you mean it wasn't  explained  in the raws until now?! wow


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2014)

Well maybe it has or maybe it hasn't 

Just throwing speculation without spoils


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 16, 2014)

Images for raw chapter 65 (Season 3):


*Spoiler*: __ 










- Zi Yu shows Red Dragon the mighty of the mortal race.

- Xu Wu Geng seems is still on rampage.


----------



## Tian (Jan 16, 2014)

Soran F Seiei said:


> Images for raw chapter 65 (Season 3):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



This fight is going to be good, Zi Yu will finally be able to show off how powerful he's become since his fight with Zhen Chan, and considering that he was able to defeat Er Chan, this will be good. I love how he conserved Heavens Punisher until he was cornered. Zi Yu is the turning point.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Zi Yu being awesome against Chi Long 

I wonder if the sword on his back will have a special purpose.


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





That sword on his back might be another sword which has a deadly effect on slaying gods, who knows.


----------



## Tian (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope that blade on his back is special. I also hope he'll make it rain heaven punishers like he did against bai lan back at the beginning of part 2. If i'm honest, my level of respect for Zi Yu has gone up extra-ordinarily since his character was fleshed out in his battle against Zhen Chan.


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





That sword, now that  i am thinking it, it could be made in order to slay only Ancient Gods.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally a Zi Yu fight in S3 it's been far too long since we've seen him fight I'm really interested in seeing how he handles this since in the past Zi Yu seem's had problem's dealing with melee fighters who are unrelenting like Er Chan and Tian.


----------



## Tian (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Even if it is a sword to slay ancient gods....still not enough to defeat Tian


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 16, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it is a sword to slay ancient gods....still not enough to defeat *Tian*




*Spoiler*: __ 





Only his son will surpass him.


----------



## Tian (Jan 16, 2014)

Soran F Seiei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



If you look at the final page of this weeks Raw, guess what Shi Xing has? Tians Spear!


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 16, 2014)

i know     .


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 17, 2014)

Next week will be a double raw release but the week after will be nothing due to chinese new year.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2014)

Tian said:


> If you look at the final page of this weeks Raw, guess what Shi Xing has? Tians Spear!



Uhhhhhh.....spoiler?


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jan 17, 2014)

Tian said:


> If you look at the final page of this weeks Raw



Spoilers dude. 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Uhhhhhh.....spoiler?


Dont quote the spoiler itself man.....


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, getting spoiled while following a thread isn't exactly my idea of fun


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 17, 2014)

You guys have to watch out on those slip ups. It's nice to be able to discuss the raws but keep in mind to make sure everything is in spoilers. No fair for others to be spoiled and have to start avoiding the thread because of it 



Sharogy said:


> Next week will be a double raw release but the week after will be nothing due to chinese new year.



This is good news


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



So next were going back to Shi Xing vs Huang Long I really hope that Huang Long doesn't die he's probably my favorite character that has been introduced this season though I don't think he will die since he realised that Shi Xing is Tian's son I don't think Huang Long will want too kill him.

I'm really interested in finding out more about his personality he doesn't seem to be a dumb brute like Chi Long is so I have too wonder why he's fighting for Shen Yen he doesn't seem like the type to do so without a good reason.

I'm also really interested in finding more about his relationship with Tian since he didn't seem too want too kill him so hopefully we get some more flashbacks before the fight ends.


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





This is what we are waiting all to see the next week. The Legacy of Tian.


----------



## Tian (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry for the slip up guys!  tis not much of a spoiler by comparison but still a spoiler so sorry. 
Why is Soran F Seiei banned now?


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 18, 2014)

no idea :S i see people banned everyday in this thread :SSSS


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd almost say we are too cool to handle. But I know I need to watch my words around here


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe he's the dupe of someone.


----------



## Tian (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm starting to think that its the same guy who is continually banned for dupes but why was the person originally banned in the first place?


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 19, 2014)

it is time ^o^
Chapter 73


----------



## Sablés (Jan 19, 2014)

RIP Tian.

Zi Yu's about to wreck shit


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 19, 2014)

Qiong Xiong Jie went out like a boss. The first person in the series to actually injure Hei Long in present time. A pity NiTian did not have the chance to fight him at his best. 

Next week, my favorite part of season 2 begins 

Now to somehow endure the week wait


----------



## convict (Jan 19, 2014)

That was amazing. As I thought, Qiong Xiong Jie was a powerhouse on the level of the Sage Kings. He managed to wound Tian. What a feat. I wouldn't be surprised if he was a match for Tian Wu. Cannot be more excited for next chapter.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2014)

Tian you sexy friend


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> it is time ^o^
> Chapter 73



I thought it was two chapters this week?


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jan 19, 2014)

RIP General Rape


----------



## Rawri (Jan 19, 2014)

Glorious chapter. Qiongxiong, you shall be remembered


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 19, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> I thought it was two chapters this week?




I think you got it confused earlier. Sharogy meant that two raw chapters will be  released this week. Not the translations scan.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

General rape...you might be missed 

But next chapter is gonna be just...


----------



## Tian (Jan 19, 2014)

Qiong Xiong was always one i knew would amount to something in the end! He died a badass. This is also proof that NiTian Erxing atleast stood a chance at wounding Tian :3


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I think you got it confused earlier. Sharogy meant that two raw chapters will be  released this week. Not the translations scan.



I think I did, I did find it odd how Chinese new year would affect scans.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 19, 2014)

can't wait for this fight to be translated!


----------



## Tian (Jan 19, 2014)

Just re-reading Feng (as i do :3) and i noticed the final dialogue between NiTian Erxing and Tian Wu, what does Tian Wu mean by a flawed victory?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

Tian said:


> Just re-reading Feng (as i do :3) and i noticed the final dialogue between NiTian Erxing and Tian Wu, what does Tian Wu mean by a flawed victory?



Probably meant though Nitian won, the sickness would claim his life right after.


----------



## convict (Jan 19, 2014)

Or he was just being salty.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 19, 2014)

ZI Yu trying to challenge Heaven. 

Oh the poor fool. Epic chapter ftw


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ZI Yu trying to challenge Heaven.
> 
> Oh the poor fool. Epic chapter ftw



Well he's got his good ol' Heaven's punisher on him so he might give Tian a decent fight, for a mintue.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 19, 2014)

Lets see how Hei Long will deal with the Heaven Punisher


----------



## Stannis (Jan 20, 2014)

fucking lol'd 

 

wonder what li jin meant when he commented about youth. wasn't his waifu killed by the gods before? 

general rape got raped in the end. rip in peace. you will be missed. 



anyone had this flashback at the shen yen panel  


obligatory fuck yeah zi yu 
never been this hyped for a battle before.



Tian said:


> Just re-reading Feng (as i do :3) and i noticed the final dialogue between NiTian Erxing and Tian Wu, what does Tian Wu mean by a flawed victory?



means butthurt.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 20, 2014)

so general rape face is the exception to the wife's "no killing rule"...he really should not have attacked her ..tsk tsk 

anyway...he still went out like a boss and actually managed to scratch Tian when Emperor Zhou couldn't even get near him so that's good


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 20, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Well he's got his good ol' Heaven's punisher on him so he might give Tian a decent fight, for a mintue.



No chance not now that Tian seems bloodlusted, unless he returns back to his not giving a fuck composure.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2014)

General Rape. May you be going Genghis on the afterlife. 

Now, it's Zi Yu time.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 20, 2014)

I have also been wondering but what is the exact effect of monochrome, I thought it simply rejected all forms of attack but it seems it can reject even a living being as that General was dying from the effect of Monochrome.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 20, 2014)

The Ne Zha here is THE Ne Zha from the legends, right? I wonder if he will play his part of a legendary hero/deity during the course of the story, or will he remain useless.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> I have also been wondering but what is the exact effect of monochrome, I thought it simply rejected all forms of attack but it seems it can reject even a living being as that General was dying from the effect of Monochrome.



Well it can have that kind of offensive effect though all the damage he was taking there was due his soul gear was destroyed because their soul gear being heavily damaged also has a physical effect on their physical body.

As for Monochrome's effect itself, it's basically like an imposing force that can effect things around it. Wu Geng has mostly used it for defensive purposes so far. Only time he used it legitimately in an offensive manner was against Fu Yi when he was asked to kill him with it. Hei Long has used it early in the series in a similar fashion but also increasing it's range on a large scale to affect every bodies life force with his power. This chapter, he used it more offensively kind off as him unleashing his divine power was strong enough to destroy Qiong Xiong Jie's limit break. He did the same when fighting NiTian too.

These pages here also give a nice description of it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stannis (Jan 20, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> I have also been wondering but what is the exact effect of monochrome, I thought it simply rejected all forms of attack but it seems it can reject even a living being as that General was dying from the effect of Monochrome.



  he just destroyed his soul gear


*Spoiler*: __ 








edit:
[sp]

welp at least i gave some different scans[/sp]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't wait for the next chapter this is my 3rd favorite fight in the series after Shi Xing vs Tian Qui and NiTian vs Tian Wu.

RIP General Rape you went out like a boss and this power really showcases how powerful the Dark Ones can get with limit break the god's are lucky that only two of them are able too use limit break.

I forgot that NiTian wasn't at full power because of his illness when he attacked Hei Long but this really sets NiTian and General rape soldily above the likes of the Sage King's when before they only seemed too be slightly above them.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Probably meant though Nitian won, the sickness would claim his life right after.


That's what I got from it as well TianWu probably thought that NiTian would of died soon afterwards thus his victory was hollow since he wouldn't be able too take on Tian.


----------



## Tian (Jan 20, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I forgot that NiTian wasn't at full power because of his illness when he attacked Hei Long but this really sets NiTian and General rape soldily above the likes of the Sage King's when before they only seemed too be slightly above them.


I always made the assumation that those two were above Sage King level power, especially given the fights to this point. They were constantly given hype and its brilliant to see them live up to that hype. 

*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 



I think that if they lived onto this war arc, it would've turned out incredibly different. Its shame they are dead now :/ Qiong especially. Easily my favourite dark ones by far and they would've probably totalled the anicent gods, with a difficulty, but i think they would. Maybe Zhen Chan could revive them? Heres hoping!


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm interesting viewpoints. 

Personally, I never particularly felt like Qiong Xiong Jie at least could defeat any of the Sage Kings let alone above them. I feel he could rival them though but I truly can't see him defeating any of them. Xuan Feng's range and speed/force would be too much for him. His divine skill also is way too hax. Tian Wu's divine skill to me is still superior. Zhen Chan has his own hax. At best I could see him maybe beating Bai Lian if he can use his limitbreak to hit him at range if he was trapped in his divine skill.

Don't really see NiTian being above every Sage King either. I do wonder how he would deal with Er Chans divine skill. I do see him stronger than the other 3 definitely though.


*Spoiler*: _Raw talk_ 



Hmm, their addition certainly may have given the good side a large advantage for sure. Don't think they would have totaled them though


----------



## convict (Jan 20, 2014)

In terms for fighters I would rank them:

1. Zi Yu/ Erxing/ Zhen (Er) Chan
2. Qiong Xiong Jie/ Tian Wu/ Xuan Feng/Shi Xing
3. Bai Lian

Anyway the way some of you guys who have read the raws are seeming excited about next chapter makes me - as a translation only reader - feel that there will actually be a fight instead of an almighty stomp...and the prospect is delicious.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 21, 2014)

Sunday cannot come any sooner.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 24, 2014)

Speaking of the Sage King's am I the only who felt that Ah Gou's and Shi Xing's fights felt like were way too skewed in the favor of Shi Xing and Ah Gou I mean Monochrome is basically the perfect counter too Bai Lan's Desolated Pool of Bloody Lotus.

Not too mention the fact Bai Lan was gimped as well during that fight since his Desolated Pool of Bloody Lotus was stated too not be at full power due too him being wounded.

As for Shi Xing he should of lost that but since he has the Immortal Phoenix he is essentially unavailable since the guy can come from back literally everything really so it essentially nullifies Xuan Feng's true void which would put down pretty much anyone who isn't Ah Gou or Shi Xing.

Since there the only one's that actually have anyway of countering that move would of been interesting too see how someone like NiTian would of dealt with that move  but I suspect a fight between Xuan Feng and NiTian would essentially boil down too whoever goes all out.

First wins since both of them don't like to use there full power unless absolutely necessary.


Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw talk_
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if they lived onto this war arc, it would've turned out incredibly different. Its shame they are dead now :/ Qiong especially. Easily my favourite dark ones by far and they would've probably totalled the anicent gods, with a difficulty, but i think they would. Maybe Zhen Chan could revive them? Heres hoping!



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I don't think so because the Sage King's also got stronger as well since they were given the transcendent vigor of the Ancient God's and Lan Yue is also looking too be ridiculously strong in his own right given how he beat TianWu without much difficulty and Zhen Chan felt the need to intervene.

If NiTian fought against the Ancient God's I think it would be a very even fight assuming NiTian isn't hindered by his illness and is able to fight at full strength.

But I don't see the Ancient God's going down unless he went all out against them.


----------



## Tian (Jan 24, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Speaking of the Sage King's am I the only who felt that Ah Gou's and Shi Xing's fights felt like were way too skewed in the favor of Shi Xing and Ah Gou I mean Monochrome is basically the perfect counter too Bai Lan's Desolated Pool of Bloody Lotus.
> 
> Not too mention the fact Bai Lan was gimped as well during that fight since his Desolated Pool of Bloody Lotus was stated too not be at full power due too him being wounded.
> 
> ...


I've always said that Wu Geng was Skewed, designed to be Skewed to build up people's opinions of Wu Geng. They are total opposites, Wu Geng is just a stronger opposite force. 
Shi Xing and Xuan Feng was a fair fight it all boiled down to what Xuan Feng was willing to do. He refused to kill Shi Xing, he just wanted to make him reach breaking point. If he had obliterated Shi Xings body, he would've had to wait awhile before revival, it took him months to do it after he was killed by Zi Yu. Xuan Feng's downfall was his restraint.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I think they would simply because in the war they were destroying. NiTian Erxing full power without restraint/illness limit break would've obliterated the sage kings. And Qoing isn't far behind him in relation to power from what the dark ones say. They got to there power after years of training. and even after the war in the gods domain is over, they would continue to train, always being above the sage kings. The dark ones now have continued to train but they can't compete with the likes of their fallen comrades. 

To be fair to Tian Wu, he had already killed two of the strongest generals, almost getting killed by one of them. Of course he was going to be at a disadvantage against Lan Yue. Lan Yue looks powerful because he caught his general by surprise with his power. 





*Spoiler*: _Newest Raw Talk_ 



Has anyone else seen the double issue! can't wait for Sharogy to do his thing and do his weekly raw spoiler summary! Shi Xing is badass, i want to know whats going on because it looks like the Spear came out of wherever Tian is Sealed! And something seems to be happening to Shi Xing! Never been a Shi Xing fan but now that his dad is showing through, i'm coming to the side of Shi Xing. Plus Tian got flashback panels which looked interesting.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jan 24, 2014)

Raw Talk


*Spoiler*: __ 



I caught up then checked out all the raws, decent story


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _Newest Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen the double issue! can't wait for Sharogy to do his thing and do his weekly raw spoiler summary! Shi Xing is badass, i want to know whats going on because it looks like the Spear came out of wherever Tian is Sealed! And something seems to be happening to Shi Xing! Never been a Shi Xing fan but now that his dad is showing through, i'm coming to the side of Shi Xing. Plus Tian got flashback panels which looked interesting.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



From what I could guess, it looked like before Hei Long seemed to do "something" before he was killed by Shen Yen. I'm not sure what but it seemed to maybe imply that his power transfered to Shi Xing and perhaps he did so willingly I guess. At least from how the pics looked, Shen Yen gave me that impression that this was Hei Longs way of screwing him over kind off but I'm not really sure.

I'm just glad to see Shi Xing start to take on his fathers mantle and inheriting not only his power but even presence to a degree. The immortal phoenix is cool and all but his spear to me is much more awesome to see in action. Now that he defeated Huang Long, it seems that Shen Yen is going to personally fight him. Should be interested to see what kind of skills he has in combat that would apparently even surpass Huang Long if he's taking matters into his own hands.

Seems the next chapter will focus on Zi Yu vs Chi Long. Gotta wait two weeks though but this was satisfying reading these two chapters together so I'm cool with it.


----------



## Tian (Jan 24, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



The thing is, is Hei Long Dead or sealed by a powerful Mantra? I enver understood what actually happened there. I'm just happy for Tians Maintained presence in the series and i'm glad that after so long they started to tap Shi Xings potential as a character. I've been waiting since the first chapters of season 2 where it was stated that he was Tians Son for something to happen! 

I always loved Tians presence and now that Shi Xing has adopted it, i'm incredibly happy with the way things are going. I personally think that the phoenix was always overrated and really didn't help with the story surrounding shi xing, it was just a plot device so he could keep coming back. The Spear on the other hand is badass and links him to his father! Thats something i can get behind.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Well Sharogy says he's dead and it looked like he died at the end of season 2 so I'd say he's dead. I do wonder if his transcendent vigor would remain in the crystal mountain though like other ancient gods since he died there. I'm also very curious if the latest chapter confirmed Xin Yui Kui being his mother (since it seems pretty obvious but never officially confirmed).

As for the phoenix part, I pretty much agree. Though I do think it's cool, the phoenix fighting style of Shi Xing is certainly not as exciting for me compared to some other fighting methods. It can be really awesome but it's more or less a crutch for him to be strong since his own power is lacking and that was disappointing. Though this is starting to change now with him bringing out the spear.

Still, I would prefer he learned other abilities. I'm actually a bit bummed he stopped using his divine power. His Asura Wolves weren't the most interesting power but they were kinda nice for some variety in his arsenal. It also makes me bummed he did not develop a divine skill. I would be very interested to see what he could do with one based on his asura divine power.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

I haven't read this series yet but Zi Yu is the greatest character of all time.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 25, 2014)

he's up there.  

chapter tomrrow. GET HYPE.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 25, 2014)

My hype is maximum


----------



## Morglay (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 26, 2014)

Tian said:


> I've always said that Wu Geng was Skewed, designed to be Skewed to build up people's opinions of Wu Geng. They are total opposites, Wu Geng is just a stronger opposite force.
> Shi Xing and Xuan Feng was a fair fight it all boiled down to what Xuan Feng was willing to do. He refused to kill Shi Xing, he just wanted to make him reach breaking point. If he had obliterated Shi Xings body, he would've had to wait awhile before revival, it took him months to do it after he was killed by Zi Yu. Xuan Feng's downfall was his restraint.


Still I don't particularly like how the fight went down though I mean would of rather they just had it be that the poison was fully neutrailised by the great general and they had a fair fight instead of Bai Lan getting punked and without even being able to utilize his full power.

He did what he needed to in the end True Void is his full power and should of been the end of that fight he had Shi Xing dead to rights at that point Shi Xing even admitted that was the case that he was done for he should of been dead it's only because of the Immortal Phoenix that he survived.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I'm so glad that Shi Xing is finally going too fight for at least a little while without relying on the power of the Immortal Phoenix I was starting too wonder if Tian Kui was lying about Shi Xing's potential to surpass all the God's with his own power.

It's about time. that he lives up too the hype and proves himself too be the "True son of Tian" with his own strength.

Also really glad that Huang Long isn't dead as I really like this character and he was pretty damn impressive in this fight as well he seemed to neutralize the Immortal Phoenix with that last attack.

It also seems  like Tian might actually be alive that panel of Shen Yen holding Tian in an orb certainty suggests that he is sealed or something akin too it I'm really hoping that he is alive since his story felt unfinished.

Since Shi Xing never actually got too meet his father as far as we know and I want too see a reunion between Huang Long and Tian as well.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 26, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It also seems  like Tian might actually be alive that panel of Shen Yen holding Tian in an orb certainty suggests that he is sealed or something akin too it I'm really hoping that he is alive since his story felt unfinished.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Thought that at first too (which got me very hyped but it was just a flashback of when Shen Yen killed him at the end of season 2. Can also tell by how pages suddenly turned black around the panels during that scene which indicates a flashback.




Anywho, today is the day.

Like Yammy, I've eaten up and stored all my energy for this day. The time has finally come to release it all.


----------



## The End (Jan 26, 2014)

Careful with quoting those spoilers man.

Excited for todays chapter, hoping for more of the Tian battle.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 26, 2014)

Ah, made a mistake. Thanks for letting me know. Good thing I fixed it quickly


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 26, 2014)

It is time again guyz and galz.

Ch.107


----------



## The End (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh man that chapter. As much as I hate to say it, it looks like Zi Yu is nearing his end here unless someone gets there to help him fast.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 26, 2014)

Fuuuuck yesssssss

Been waiting to see this fight get scanned for months 

Hei Long getting serious against Zi Yu out of respect for his strength and bringing out his Blood Spear. Zi Yu is jumping headfirst into the most dangerous thing into series and even then just wants to see the limits of his strength


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

TIAN! *swoons*


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 26, 2014)

I've reread this chapter in raws so many times in the raws and I still get chills when rereading it. Especially when Hei Long brings out that Blood Spear. That's when you know shit just got real.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 26, 2014)

EPIC.

@ general rape wanting to befriend zi yu. first mad shi xing and now him. 
the greatest psychos magnet


----------



## Hunter (Jan 26, 2014)

Jesus.. Just how strong is Tian?


----------



## Roman (Jan 26, 2014)

Tian is unfathomably strong, but it looks like he respects Zu Yi enough to want to go all out against him. This is going to be one hell of an epic match, and one I was really looking forward to


----------



## JoJo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hunter said:


> Jesus.. Just how strong is Tian?



I actually think we've overestimated the strength of the ancient gods. I mean clearly there's a huge gap between the power of Tian and anybody else in the verse. But's it's not as huge as anyone initially thought. I mean Zi Yu gave him a run for his money right before Tian went srs mode. 

Who thinks they're gonna 2 v 1 Tian? Wu Geng and Zi Yu vs Tian?

And when did NiTian do that soul transfer technique? I don't recall it at all unless it was off-panel.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 26, 2014)

JoJo said:


> And when did NiTian do that soul transfer technique? I don't recall it at all unless it was off-panel.



It was before he turned to stone when he sent his spirit to SuiFeng and gave her his sword.

Also kind of a minor thing but I liked how Zi Yu seemed to do exactly what his brother initially wanted to do as a child and that was to go to Gods Domain and personally ask Tian to not make them serve the gods anymore (instead of having to start a war against them). He was less driven by revenge but more driven by achieving his brothers dream which I liked.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 26, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> It was before he turned to stone when he sent his spirit to SuiFeng and gave her his sword.
> 
> Also kind of a minor thing but I liked how Zi Yu seemed to do exactly what his brother initially wanted to do as a child and that was to go to Gods Domain and personally ask Tian to not make them serve the gods anymore (instead of having to start a war against them). He was less driven by revenge but more driven by achieving his brothers dream which I liked.



Oh, alright.

And I agree. I liked that bit to.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jan 26, 2014)

Best part of the manga


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 26, 2014)

Tian/10 Chapter this week. 

So at this point i think its safe to assume that Zi Yu is now the strongest person in the world currently alive besides Tian.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 26, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Tian/10 Chapter this week.
> 
> So at this point i think its safe to assume that Zi Yu is now the strongest person in the world currently alive besides Tian.



Not even close, don't be fooled by Tian taking out his spear he can merc him without it.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 26, 2014)

yup...it is clear as day that he could just stomp Zi Yu even without his divine weapon

i think that bit about asking for humans freedom is how this war will be resolved...

Zi Yu and Wu Geng working together to prove to Tian that humans can live free from Him (he IS their true god after all)


----------



## convict (Jan 26, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Tian/10 Chapter this week.
> 
> So at this point i think its safe to assume that Zi Yu is now the strongest person in the world currently alive besides Tian.



At this moment most definitely. If we exclude Nitian and General Rape, he can probably solo the rest of the generals by himself.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 26, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Not even close, don't be fooled by Tian taking out his spear he can merc him without it.



Im not sure what you just said has to do with what i said. 

Tian can stomp anyone currently alive does not mean Zi Yu can't be the 2nd strongest dude at the moment, Tian is just that beastly.


----------



## The End (Jan 26, 2014)

From what we've seen, definitely Zi Yu or Wu Geng. But I have a feeling Shen Yen is extremely powerful himself.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 27, 2014)

Zi Yu too much cool for one person


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jan 27, 2014)

JoJo said:


> I mean Zi Yu gave him a run for his money right before Tian went srs mode.
> .



In what manga did this happen? Tian had Zi Yu at his mercy without fighting too seriously.


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2014)

As far as power ranks go throughout the series, I think it would currently be something like this:

1. Tian
2. Zi Shou (+ Immortal Phoenix)
3. Nitian Erxing
4. Zi Yu
5. Zhen Chan/Er Chan
6. Zhui Ri
7. Wu Geng
8. Bai Lian
9. Xi Shing (+ Immortal Phoenix)
10. Tian Kui

So yeah, among characters currently alive, Zi Yu would be second strongest even without Qiongxiong Jie's aura. With it, I expect him to be the second strongest in the whole series so far actually. Just waiting for feats at this point.


----------



## Tian (Jan 27, 2014)

Freedan said:


> As far as power ranks go throughout the series, I think it would currently be something like this:
> 
> 1. Tian
> 2. Zi Shou (+ Immortal Phoenix)
> ...


This is beyond wrong. Zi Shou couldn't even touch Tian because monochrome. A more accurate assessment is this:
1. Tian
2. NiTian ErXing
3. Zhen Chan
4. Zi Yu
5. QiongXiong 
6. Wu Geng
7. Xuan Feng 
8. Shi Xing(+Phoenix)
9. Tian Wu 
10.  Bai Lan


----------



## Stannis (Jan 27, 2014)

[sp=powerlevelz]Tian

Ancient gods
Ancient dark ones

Shen Yen (probably)
Zhen Chan/NiTian ErXing
Zi Yu
Xuan Feng
Wu Geng
General Rape
Shi Xing
Tian Wu
Bai Lian

Tian Kui
Zhui Ri
TieXue WuShuang
Emperor Zhou
Li Jing
the rest of the dark ones generals are somewhere here, tho the 4-5 of them that had the most panel time are probably the strongest. 
some great gods.
Gui Mu
[/sp]

/totally not biased


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2014)

Tian said:


> This is beyond wrong. Zi Shou couldn't even touch Tian because monochrome. A more accurate assessment is this:
> 1. Tian
> 2. NiTian ErXing
> 3. Zhen Chan
> ...



Zi Shou fought against three of the strongest great gods at the same time equally. Judging him only based on his failure against Tian is rather unfair when you consider almost no one else succeeded. Perhaps I am wrong to place him that high tho considering he wasn't able to touch him like Qiongxiong Jie has. I'd still place him among the top ten, just above Xuan Feng if not above Wu Geng.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 27, 2014)

tian kui said that shin xing's phoenix was stronger than the emperor's

shi xing a great god himself + phoenix barely defeated tian kui


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2014)

Fair enough then.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 27, 2014)

Way too many factors for me to make a 1-10 list on powers.

I do have to say though that Zi Shou as Boshi said was strong with the phoenix but at the same time, it's not as if people like Tian Kui went all out serious against him.

Actually, to be frank, aside from Tian Kui, Shi Xing and Zhui Ri, the other 3 great gods seemed pretty weak in comparison to quite a few other chars. Ta Ji comes off as weak as well as the rain chick he's with. Gui Mi is similar.


----------



## convict (Jan 27, 2014)

Nitian is definitely not stronger than Zi Yu right now. Current Zi Yu has General Rape's power to boost his own and has pushed Tian beyond any single person in history most likely. He was already close enough to Nitian before this.


----------



## Tian (Jan 28, 2014)

Where is everyone lately -_- everytime i'm bored i come on and there is literally no one, when i leave everyone is online >:??(


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm always lurking in the shadows.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 29, 2014)

Lurking as well, but not too interested in discussions on powerlevels and rankings


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 29, 2014)

On a different news channel, chinese new year is this coming friday *wink*


----------



## Stannis (Jan 29, 2014)

happy new year


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 29, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> On a different news channel, chinese new year is this coming friday *wink*



And we are going to celebrate this with FSJ? Looking forward to see what your present to us is


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 29, 2014)

My excitement for Friday now grows


----------



## Ghost (Jan 29, 2014)

Guys do you think that Zi Yu will be defeated before Wu Geng gets there? Or will it be 2 vs 1?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 29, 2014)

If they tag teamed, it would be pretty cool to watch


----------



## Yak (Jan 29, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> If they tag teamed, it would be pretty cool to watch



... a line straight out of a porn movie


----------



## Stannis (Jan 29, 2014)

Wu gets geng there to stop tian as he's about to deliver the finishing blow for zi yu

I hope we gonna get some 2 vs 1 but i really don't see it happening


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 29, 2014)

Yak said:


> ... a line straight out of a porn movie



Quite fitting since Zi Yu has the greatest "sword" in the world


----------



## Stannis (Jan 30, 2014)

[sp][/sp]

da ji is the only woman that can resist zi yu's sword. well she's not even a human to begin with


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 30, 2014)

hahahaha it's been a while since I saw that


----------



## Thor (Jan 30, 2014)

Is that for real??


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 31, 2014)

Happy chinese new year every bodeh.~!

translated


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 31, 2014)

Zi Yu 

He put up an awesome fight against Hei Long but alas, this was to be expected.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 31, 2014)

Shen Yen the schemer...just what is he doing and to think that the dragons of the ancient gods were their weak points, wonder why they didn't focus on chopping Tian's during the betrayal


----------



## Stannis (Jan 31, 2014)

wow that was epic! zi yu finally managing to cut on of his dragons down gave some awesome chills, especially after that prologue and that fucking narration 

he's totally fine ryt?  

shen yen's keikaku finally taking place. looks like he's how the rebels army will manage to bypass tian like i always expected.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 31, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Shen Yen the schemer...just what is he doing and to think that the dragons of the ancient gods were their weak points, wonder why they didn't focus on chopping Tian's during the betrayal



Well I wouldn't really call it a weak spot personally. At least in the sense that cutting them off means Tian becomes that much weaker. But they do decrease his power somewhat I suppose with the loss of them 

 Also, they did actually cut off his left dragon in the past when they betrayed him.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 31, 2014)

Zi yu dealt the same amount of damage to tian all the ancient gods did

zi yu > ancient gods confirmed


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Zi Yu should have won. PIS for Wu Geng


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 31, 2014)

I spent this week reading all the translated chapters and all the pages of this thread. Just so I could come at the end and say...

I've found my new home


----------



## Blαck (Jan 31, 2014)

Zi gawd damn Yu


----------



## Shiny (Jan 31, 2014)

time to see some ass pulls from wu geng


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Jan 31, 2014)

Why is Zi Yu such an awesome character? The more we learn about him, the more incredible he becomes.
On topic I doubt Ah Gou will be able to do much to Tian but plot dictates that he must succeed.


----------



## The End (Jan 31, 2014)

Reaaaaly hoping Tian was somehow so impressed with Zi Yu he will allow him to live or something.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 31, 2014)

Zi Yu is so freaking badass. I've always been fond of swordman characters (well, not all of them), but he's just that badass.

Of course, it was expect he'd lose the fight as there no way the author would let Tian being defeated like right now. I can only hope he survives.

I really hope Shen Ye dies in a hopeless way.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 31, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Zi Yu is so freaking badass. I've always been fond of swordman characters (well, not all of them), but he's just that badass.
> 
> Of course, it was expect he'd lose the fight as there no way the author would let Tian being defeated like right now. I can only hope he survives.
> 
> I really hope Shen Ye dies in a hopeless way.


Shi Xing's got Shen yen covered, whenever he finds away back to earth that is


----------



## JoJo (Jan 31, 2014)

Shen Yen is either gonna take all of the transcendent vigor of the ancient gods stored in the blood crystals or nerf the fuck outta Tian. Leaning toward the former more so than the latter.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 31, 2014)

On a side note, it'll be interesting to see what Wu Geng will have to say to Hei Long considering this is the first time he'll be personally meeting him. Considering he basically was responsible for him loosing everything and now what he did to Zi Yu, we'll see if he can give him a taste of the Hungry Dog Eat Shit kick


----------



## convict (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow. Simply amazing. He obviously had no chance but the authors are really dishing out that mad hype to Zi Yu. Clearly the most powerful being alive after Tian at the moment and he even pushed Tian to use his full power and still not win without some effort. Zi Yu managed to withstand an attack that was noticeably superior to Tian Wu's divine skill so that clearly puts him on a level even beyond Erxing.

What would have been amazing is if Nitian and Zi Yu tag teamed Tian together.


----------



## Sharogy (Feb 1, 2014)

it is only natural he is stronger than NiTian ErXing atm, considering QiongXiong, who's only second to NiTian amongst the Dark ONes, gave Zi Yu all his power, so together it is a given he is much stronger than NiTian at this point.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 1, 2014)

can't wait to see how wu geng's talk no justsu will work against tian.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 1, 2014)

^Talk no jutsu lol.

Wu Geng is going to make Tian eat multiple shit kicks and punches.


----------



## convict (Feb 1, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> it is only natural he is stronger than NiTian ErXing atm, considering QiongXiong, who's only second to NiTian amongst the Dark ONes, gave Zi Yu all his power, so together it is a given he is much stronger than NiTian at this point.



I agree but even then slight ambiguity could arise because Erxing had been holding back his power for so long until a point when he had already almost succumbed to the disease. If it wasn't for the disease he would show even more amazing feats.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 1, 2014)

convict said:


> I agree but even then slight ambiguity could arise because Erxing had been holding back his power for so long until a point when he had already almost succumbed to the disease. If it wasn't for the disease he would show even more amazing feats.



True, but NiTian and Zi Yu were already at a similar general level. Combine general rape (who was strong enough to achieve limit breaker and is second in hierarchy of dark ones) with Zi Yu and it's more possible that Zi Yu is stronger than not.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 1, 2014)

it's only half of general rape tho


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm gonna miss General Rape.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 1, 2014)

I think we all will.


----------



## Tian (Feb 1, 2014)

I love how people have gotten so excited since it was stated that Tians power had taken a significant decrease due to the lose of one of his dragons considering he is so powerful, being taken down a peg wouldn't matter when you are quiet a few pegs above everyone else.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 1, 2014)

I feel sorry for the dragon, hopefully Tian can reattach it.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 1, 2014)

Well since he regained his other dragon, he can probably do that or regrow one somehow.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 2, 2014)

It doesn't make sense that Zi Yu  did the same amount of damage to Tian that the ancient Darkones and ancient Gods did. There is no way he is that strong.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 2, 2014)

Because we know how strong the ancient gods and ancient dark ones are compared to Zi Yu 

Actually if anything, it seems that from the dialogue, the current Dark Ones have become much stronger than the Ancient Dark ones. 

As for the Ancient Gods, they all ambushed him after his battle with the dark ones in which he hardly seemed to exhaust much effort to defeat them according to the flashback. He slaughtered them all and still had energy to spare to make the ancient gods extinct along with Chi Long, Huang Long, Fei Long and Pan Gu. Clearly Hei Long is a very special place against the Ancient Gods in terms of power. Zi Yu cutting off his dragon isn't really saying he has the power of them all or something but just that he had enough skill to do that in the first place which to me makes alot of sense (plus we don't even know what they did to make him lose his dragon in the flashback anyway).

Zi Yu is just that strong and skilled and while it hasn't been shown how Zi Yu was defeated (it was off panel), you can tell that despite him cutting Hei Longs dragon and stabbing him in place, initially he looked shocked but then looked extremely calm before we saw the outcome of things. All of these advantages that Zi Yu obtained in this fight came from pretty much Hei Long's underestimation of humans. He showed him respect for his skill but didn't view him as someone to threaten his life because regardless, his power is far above his. Zi Yu who was basically put on the defensive naturally and unable to fight back and managed to make use of a rare opening right from the jaws of death.

The fact he can do it shows that the humans are hardly so weak anymore. Zi Yu himself is extremely skilled and also has a god slaying weapon so it's no surprise to me that at such a level he could pull of the damage he did. That and he had General Rape's power giving him help too


----------



## Stannis (Feb 2, 2014)

I wouldn't say tian wasn't fighting seriously/underestimating him/zi yu taking advantage or anything. he was fighting him all out with killing intent never seen before, his fighting spirit was awakened, he respected zi yu greatly not to fight him with full power yada yada

Zi yu has the skill to even kill tian but now the power . he had his sword right on his neck but tian just nullified it with his massive reiatsu.

about ancient gods/dark ones it was said that they were on the same level with ancient gods having the upper hand thanks to their intelligence with tian being a special case 
bai long said the current dark ones might have surpassed the ancient dark ones but i don't really buy it, unless she was talking about nitian and general rape after using limit break which give them a decent power up.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 2, 2014)

Actually now that you mention Boshi, there is quite a few contridicting remarks and feats shown comparing the Ancient Dark Ones with the current ones. Bai Long claimed that the current Dark Ones may have even surpassed the Ancient Dark Ones from long ago though at the same time, NiTian's master (YongHeng Zhiye) who was an Ancient Dark remarked at negatively about the current Dark Ones skills compared to them when it came to using spirtualization on their gears.


*Spoiler*: __ 








He can spirtualize many different weapons and we haven't really seen the same thing done by any of the current dark ones so far (doing it on multiple gears). Actually from the way he spoke, it almost implied that at least back then, spirtualizing gear was something very rare since NiTian's brother couldn't do it and he was the former Grand Marshell. Though at least by the time of this flashback it was many years ago from the current point in the story so perhaps everybody suddenly got stronger? Not really sure.

I'd probably just take Bai Long's word though at least when it comes to NiTian and General Rape. The other generals seem strong but haven't shown the level of power these two have yet.

As For Zi Yu's thing, well I perhaps worded it wrong. I do think Hei Long is coming at him with the intent to kill and all and not holding back but even then, I don't believe he is fighting as if his life is in danger and to me that makes somewhat of a difference in his approach to this battle. He can finally once again get an interesting challenge that he hasn't had in 100k years and instead of messing around, he goes in with his power all at once to try and kill Zi Yu with tremendous offense. He's not holding back but his mentality isn't prioritizing his safety or being cautious so to me, that is why for Zi Yu, it worked to his advantage to make use of Hei Long's overwhelming offense and mentality against him by making the moves needed to take out his dragon and then go in for his last attack (which failed).

So for that, I'd say that while he's fighting seriously and going for the kill, his mentality is also working against him somewhat.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 2, 2014)

New chapter is out

Ch.200 Akari Fantasy chapter


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 2, 2014)

So did Hei Long use a Divine Skill? I think Sharogy mentioned on the EG Forums that White Wall was a divine skill but in this chapter it doesn't specifically say that (though it makes it sound like one). The ultimate form of monochrome at it's highest for him. Curious as to if it's a Divine Skill or just one of his Divine Power techniques 

Zi Yu barely surviving is a miracle considering how close to dying he was though. Lots of respect for how far he pushed Hei Long though 

Wu Geng's dialogue though was just 

Now the fated battle shall begin next chapter


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 2, 2014)

Awww man! Each chapter makes the temptation of reading the raws greater, but this one is overkill 

Though I doubt Tian will go down, I do hope it'll be a awesome fight!


----------



## ~Howling~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Blinded,paralyzed,run through by a spear,half of his fucking body destroyed and he still doesn't surrender to death.
I...I can't


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 2, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Actually now that you mention Boshi, there is quite a few contridicting remarks and feats shown comparing the Ancient Dark Ones with the current ones. Bai Long claimed that the current Dark Ones may have even surpassed the Ancient Dark Ones from long ago though at the same time, NiTian's master (YongHeng Zhiye) who was an Ancient Dark remarked at negatively about the current Dark Ones skills compared to them when it came to using spirtualization on their gears.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Umm using more weapons doesn't automatically equal stronger in that very panel it's states that's just the beginning and that Limit break was the end result the final evolution of a true Dark Warrior something the top two of the new generation of darks can do and is remarked to be stronger than the ancient ones. There's no contradiction. Your assuming they can't materialize more than  onr when it's probably they choose not to or don't need to.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 2, 2014)

WHY
IS
THIS
SO 
FUCKING
GODDAMN 
EPIC


*Spoiler*: __ 










this sequence killed me


----------



## Stannis (Feb 2, 2014)

so glad zi yu's defeat wasn't off-paneled. please tell me the blindness is only temporary 
and


~Howling~ said:


> Blinded,paralyzed,run through by a spear,half of his fucking body destroyed and he still doesn't surrender to death.
> I...I can't


this  


that dialogue tho. typical wu geng. at least there wasn't much shit eating this time  



Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was talking about the limit break not the normal spiritizing. all the generals could do normal spiritizing back then, probably, but limit break was something only achieved later by nitian and general rape. I think we'll see more generals achieving that stage later on.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2014)

Where can I read the raws? The dialogue is painfully bad so I don't read that much of it anyway.


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2014)

Lots of sword throwing this week. Yuma threw a sword at Priscilla in Claymore, and Zi Yu throws Heaven Punisher at Tian 

Well, looks like we'll get to see how Tian's and Wu Geng's Monochrome stack up against each other (Tian wins, duh). Wu Geng's gonna have to take this opportunity while Tian's still weak from using his White Wall.


----------



## Tian (Feb 3, 2014)

blunt said:


> Where can I read the raws? The dialogue is painfully bad so I don't read that much of it anyway.


Ah c'mon you can't say that, i can understand in some points, but the dialogue quality all depends on the character. For example Wu Geng can sometimes be painful to listen to  Anything that comes out of Xuan Feng's Mouth turns to gold though.


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2014)

Tian said:


> Ah c'mon you can't say that, i can understand in some points, but the dialogue quality all depends on the character. For example Wu Geng can sometimes be painful to listen to  Anything that comes out of Xuan Feng's Mouth turns to gold though.



Xuan Feng was a cool dude. I'm still wondering if he's alive tho.


----------



## Tian (Feb 3, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Xuan Feng was a cool dude. I'm still wondering if he's alive tho.


Perhaps you should delve into the RAW's


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2014)

Nope. No spoilers for me 
At least I can trust the translations to go fast enough for me to catch up


----------



## Tian (Feb 3, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Nope. No spoilers for me
> At least I can trust the translations to go fast enough for me to catch up


I will give you but a single small spoiler. Incredibly small but i think you'll want to read it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



You will not know what happens to Xuan Feng for a very long time


----------



## Tapion (Feb 3, 2014)

Tian said:


> Perhaps you should delve into the RAW's



don't tempt me


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2014)

Tian said:


> Ah c'mon you can't say that, i can understand in some points, but the dialogue quality all depends on the character. For example Wu Geng can sometimes be painful to listen to  Anything that comes out of Xuan Feng's Mouth turns to gold though.


Eh. 90% of the dialogue is:

"I AM A HUMAN, WE WILL USURP THE GODS RAWR"

"YOU PUNY HUMAN MONKEY, WE GODS ARE INVINCIBLE RAWR"

"They're so amazing. "

It gets old after awhile.


----------



## Space (Feb 4, 2014)

^ thanks for the info  Great news that's it's still going strong. Can't wait for the new releases now.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 4, 2014)

The thought of Tian losing makes me furious, it's crazy how I hated h at first and his now my favourite character in the series.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 4, 2014)

I think its pretty obvious that Ne Zha is going through the same narrative arc as Wu Geng did in his earlier days: whiny brat > epic warrior.


----------



## Space (Feb 4, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> The thought of Tian losing makes me furious, it's crazy how I hated h at first and his now my favourite character in the series.



Yep, totally got that vibe as well. Hei Long was a true hero in his time, his only "mistake" is his love for Bei Long.

But I don't think he will be defeated by Wu Geng, because this arc's true villain is obviously Shen Yen. Pretty sure he is now waiting for Tian to be weakened enough so he can go in for the kill.

And hopefully Ne Zha will get an arc/story as well. There are so many legends about Ne Zha.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 4, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Yep, totally got that vibe as well. Hei Long was a true hero in his time, his only "mistake" is his love for Bei Long.
> 
> But I don't think he will be defeated by Wu Geng, because this arc's true villain is obviously Shen Yen. Pretty sure he is now waiting for Tian to be weakened enough so he can go in for the kill.
> 
> And hopefully Ne Zha will get an arc/story as well. There are so many legends about Ne Zha.



Who is Ne Zha? Is it that mine owners kid?


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Yep, totally got that vibe as well. Hei Long was a true hero in his time, his only "mistake" is his love for Bei Long.



It wasn't even that. His "mistake" was that he was too powerful, if you will. The other ancient gods began to fear his power, thinking that he might begin to see it as a precedent to usurp their positions of power. That's something that likely never would've happened if they hadn't taken Bai Long hostage and subsequently killed her.



Kevintju said:


> But I don't think he will be defeated by Wu Geng, because this arc's true villain is obviously Shen Yen. Pretty sure he is now waiting for Tian to be weakened enough so he can go in for the kill.



If so, now's his best chance considering he used his most powerful technique against Zi Yu and will take time to recover. Chances are that he'll make his move now. It's too early for a confrontation between Tian and Wu Geng.


----------



## Tian (Feb 4, 2014)

Tian is beyond powerful, Wu Geng going to get pounded!  Considering the guy exterminated two races, conquered the world, created a new race and tried to revive his girl. Of those he has only partially failed one. Ontop of defeating a guy who's sole power is to kill gods. now that is the definition of power.



blunt said:


> Eh. 90% of the dialogue is:
> 
> "I AM A HUMAN, WE WILL USURP THE GODS RAWR"
> 
> ...


To be fair thats just you listening to certain characters. 1/2 of the characters are bad with expression  while the other half are badasses who actually know what they are saying for example Zi Yu.


----------



## Space (Feb 4, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Who is Ne Zha? Is it that mine owners kid?



Yep, that's Ne Zha. In Chinese folklore and myths, Ne Zha was a deity/god, not a human.



Freedan said:


> It wasn't even that. His "mistake" was that he was too powerful, if you will. The other ancient gods began to fear his power, thinking that he might begin to see it as a precedent to usurp their positions of power. That's something that likely never would've happened if they hadn't taken Bai Long hostage and subsequently killed her.



You're right about that, but I was referring to Tian enslaving the humans to mine blood stones for Bei Long. If it wasn't for that, Tian would not have looked as bad as he does now in Wu Geng's eyes. Still, Tian's view of humans might still be that of monkeys...



Freedan said:


> If so, now's his best chance considering he used his most powerful technique against Zi Yu and will take time to recover. Chances are that he'll make his move now. It's too early for a confrontation between Tian and Wu Geng.



I agree, though it would be nice to let Tian and Wu Geng exchange a few blows for the sake of fanservice, but also for Wu Geng to realize how much power he is lacking. Btw, Wu Geng has not received his Phoenix powers yet (which he will according to the prophecy), so unless he gets it during this fight, he's not strong enough anyways.


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> You're right about that, but I was referring to Tian enslaving the humans to mine blood stones for Bei Long. If it wasn't for that, Tian would not have looked as bad as he does now in Wu Geng's eyes. Still, Tian's view of humans might still be that of monkeys...



Yeah, while that act in itself was unquestionably evil, it's hard not to sympathize with him for the reason why he did it, and I almost don't doubt Wu Geng would do the same for Bai Cai if he were in Tian's position. As for how he sees humans, to me it looks like he's acknowledged they've evolved significantly after fighting Zi Yu.



Kevintju said:


> I agree, though it would be nice to let Tian and Wu Geng exchange a few blows for the sake of fanservice, but also for Wu Geng to realize how much power he is lacking. Btw, Wu Geng has not received his Phoenix powers yet (which he will according to the prophecy), so unless he gets it during this fight, he's not strong enough anyways.



If that's true, Xi Shing will play a further part in his development. He's already saved Wu Geng and guided him during his divine revelation, so now you mention it, what would be nice is to see if their relationship can be explored a little more.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 4, 2014)

Freedan said:


> and I almost don't doubt Wu Geng would do the same for Bai Cai if he were in Tian's position.



tian would look so benevolent in comparison.


----------



## Tian (Feb 4, 2014)

I've got a theory as regards the races of Feng Shen Ji. I think Humans are the most powerful or, more accurately, have the potential to be the most powerful race of the races shown in the series. As we know they in subservience to the gods but when they are introduced to forms of energy they adapt to them quiet quickly and the level of energy they pump out and the potential for their abilities increase throughout the series. Hei Long, An Ancient God, used them to perpetuate a Psuedo-God(The Gods) species, using the vitality of humanity to create the current Gods, taking the inefficient expenditure of energy within a period of 80-100 years and efficiently channeling that vitality into extending there life to 300-500 years and allowing them to use divine power but effectively stopping their ability to exponentially grow and evolve in space of continuity of live and their divine power. I think the Ancient Dark Ones did something similar but due to the similarities between smelting aura, an ability that humans have the ability to manipulate, and Spiritualizing, the transition worked smoother, allowing for stronger fighters. The Similarity i refer to is the igniting of the soul, which  was evident of when Zi Yu stated the ignition of his soul to try and defeat Er Chan. The premise' of Smelting Aura Techniques and Dark Arts are the same in some respects. 

The crucial difference is that humans don't have to bond their soul to the weapon they create but merely shape the smelting aura and pump their energy and soul power into the object afterwards. From what i can tell the dark ones are raised with their weapons as they are a by-product of themselves from a very young age, as you can see from young NiTian Erxing carrying a blade in the same proportion to himself as the blade was in proportion to him during the war with the gods. Dark Ones Share their Soul with another vessel for their lifetime and although they live longer than humans, they have shorter lifetimes than The Gods. As evident from the growth of NiTian Erxing in such a relatively short period of time. Another snippet of evidence to suggest the similarities and compatibility is QiongXiong's transference of soul to Zi Yu and he was able to use it immediately. Back to my initial point, because of the similarities, the bridges were more easily crossed and it made for better quality as regards to fighters. Prove of this is in how Each General of the Dark Ones was capable of holding a fight between them and between 4-7 great gods at a time. Each respective race has their prized fighters but once a again, even though the gods can produce quantity, the dark ones produce quality in the form of NiTian Erxing and QiongXiong who were capable at full power to take on the sage kings. QiongXiong is completely speculative but considering he ignited Hei Longs fighting spirit, i think he would've been able to defeat a sage king(not necessarily Zhen Chan but you get my drift). 

Now to the Humans, we have seen that the two most powerful characters in the series are both human, due to the nature of their lifespan they have an abundance of energy untapped within their body with virtually unlimited potential. They have the same kind of power as that of the dark ones or the gods except they use it in a much shorter time frame. We see this most prominently with the main character of the tale Wu Geng, who has both the abilities of Smelting Aura and Divine Power. He has continued to grow as regards to the power of his abilities as the series progressed. Even in the most recent chapter stopping Tians casual movements. He has gone head to head with a sage king and demolished him purely through divine power with some use of Smelting Aura. He has gotten to this point in only 4-5 years. 

Zi Yu was a master of smelting aura, refining his abilities to combat any enemy no matter whether they were gods, human or anything that could pose a challenge. After 5-8 years travelling at which point, sometime in the middle, he learned smelting aura, from the flashbacks it seems like he was using a material sword for a few years before learning smelting aura. His Aura was shattered by Hei Long and he is imprisoned by Shi Xing. He spending the following years completely focusing on destroy transcendent vigor. He completes his goal and incinerates Shi Xing to the point it takes him a year to come back to life as a result of his curse.  5-4 years after his abilities were shattered, he takes on the strongest sage king and wins(even though just barely), and shortly goes on to fight Tian himself, Posing a threat to the most powerful being in the history of the planet. 
Hence my conclusion is, Humanity have great potential to be competitors as a race to be the strongest amongst the races of the Fengaverse. 

Anyway thats the ole' theory there for you all, just thought i'd throw it out there since i was bored


----------



## Sharogy (Feb 6, 2014)

On a different news channel

Wolf and Mary (for those who doesnt know, it is from the same author of feng)
This

Is being film'ed into live action.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 6, 2014)

that would be something to look for


----------



## Blαck (Feb 6, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> On a different news channel
> 
> Wolf and Mary (for those who doesnt know, it is from the same author of feng)
> This
> ...



Awesome! Now if only the manwha had continued


----------



## Tian (Feb 6, 2014)

Sharogy any sign of the new raw this week!


----------



## Sharogy (Feb 6, 2014)

ofc
weekly raw 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed


----------



## Tian (Feb 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Bad-fucking-ass! Just as the predictions had said, so it was done! He finally uses a soul gear! Now i actually can't wait for the next chapter. Considering that his original weapon is a god-killer, a literal god-killer, what can his soul gear be that he would use it instead of heaven punisher!


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



 So it really was Soul Gear. I was hoping that it would be just that. This is gonna be really interesting to see what Zi Yu's soul gear will be like


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Glad my prediction about that sword on his back being his soul gear came was correct wouldn't make any sense for it too be anything else anyways since nothing else can even come close to comparing to his Heaven Punisher.

It's about time he uses it since it was starting too feel like a waste that general rape gave him the ability if he's never going too use the damn thing and it confirms another thing I had suspected for a while now Zi Yu wasn't utilising General rape's power against Tian barring the vanishing arts.

Now I wonder if human's are capable of using limit break though it seems likely since Zi Yu's heaven punisher isn't strong enough he's going too need too that boost too push himself above the Ancient God's.

Also interesting is that this chapter implies that the Soul Gear>Smelting Aura when before they seemed too be about even especially when you consider that Zi Yu's Heaven Punisher was forged the sole purpose of slaying God's and it's not good enough.


----------



## Tian (Feb 7, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



The thing is that it mightn't necessarily be the case. It could be that his soul gear was made with a different purpose, one more suited to the task. Soul Gear and Smelting seem to serve in a similar purposes with the only difference being soul gear, remains physically tethered to the material world and is a vessel for part of your soul. Smelting Aura doesn't have those. It could be that this blade was designed to defeat enemies like Hei Long i.e. the ancient gods.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 7, 2014)

A wall made of fists... Created by a bearded man. I can think of few things at epitomize manliness better. 

A wall made of bearded fists possibly.


----------



## Tian (Feb 7, 2014)

I just read the entirity of Feng again except with this song, and OMG it was so Alpha, it just worked. Alpha as Fuck B??) 

*Spoiler*: _Warning 18+_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJgGy2GNIg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yozeffu (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmm what is the last translated chapter? I only see 53...and in mal i see 64?


----------



## Sharogy (Feb 8, 2014)

Yozeffu said:


> Hmm what is the last translated chapter? I only see 53...and in mal i see 64?



s2 53 or 91 if u count in total


----------



## Yozeffu (Feb 8, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> s2 53 or 91 if u count in total



Ah ok tnx.


----------



## Tian (Feb 9, 2014)

Is the newest chapter coming out today by any chance?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2014)

Should be.

Still early compared to when their usually released though so probably in quite a few hours from now.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2014)

wu geng should be stomped tbh,but i guess the lack of the dragon's head weaked tian too much since his monochrome is around the same level of wu geng


----------



## Stannis (Feb 9, 2014)

not just the dragon head. he used the most powerful monochrome technique (divine skill i think) white wall which weakened him significantly according to zi yu. 

he can still solo the whole world tho.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

where is mah chapter dammit???


----------



## Tian (Feb 9, 2014)

Tian is missing a dragon, has used his most powerful divine skill, has plowed through 10's of thousands of dark ones, 4 Generals, Zi Yu and is currently moving on to Wu Geng, and Tian still has the upper hand.


----------



## Miyoshi (Feb 9, 2014)

*I can't wait until Wu Geng shows Tian how to eat shit.*​


----------



## Roman (Feb 9, 2014)

Tian will Tian, no helping it. He's just that great. But honestly, I think before Wu Geng really has the chance to get to the apex of his fight with Tian, Shen Yen is gonna do something.



Miyoshi said:


> *I can't wait until Wu Geng shows Tian how to eat shit.*​



Yeeeeeah.......I don't think that's gonna happen for some time still, most likely never will


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 9, 2014)

Eat shit Kick incoming, Tian better watch himself or he might get one shot.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2014)

Chapter link


----------



## Miyoshi (Feb 9, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Chapter link



Funny I just asked you about the manga about a week ago and now I'm committed to it at the current chapter, Thanks again man.​


----------



## Drakor (Feb 9, 2014)

Miyoshi said:


> *I can't wait until Wu Geng shows Tian how to eat shit.*​




*Spoiler*: __ 







Laughed so much when I saw this, the denial was almost as extreme like when Shi Xing got blasted into the atmosphere


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2014)

Miyoshi said:


> Funny I just asked you about the manga about a week ago and now I'm committed to it at the current chapter, Thanks again man.​



No problem.

Glad you enjoy it 


On the subject of the chapter, I see even being the main char can only take one so far against Tian


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2014)

Ah Gou confirmed second strongest. If anyone else was to fight him, they'd nearly kill him then he unleashes super Monochrome then wins.


----------



## Miyoshi (Feb 9, 2014)

Drakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Ahh..good times..good times



Sphyer said:


> No problem.
> 
> Glad you enjoy it
> 
> ...



The art for the next chapter looks promising, but really, imagine if the guy was at full power. Even Kratos would fall to his power. 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ah Gou confirmed second strongest. If anyone else was to fight him, they'd nearly kill him then he unleashes super Monochrome then wins.



Yo I've been wanting a power ranking list since like chapter 1.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 9, 2014)

Like i said Tian made sure to deflect the Eat Shit kick instead of taking it head on


----------



## Enryu (Feb 9, 2014)

Just finished reading this series and am now caught up. Fantastic


----------



## Ghost (Feb 10, 2014)

Tian would've died if the Eat Shit Kick had landed properly.

100% fact.


----------



## Babby (Feb 10, 2014)

I seriously dig the fight between Tian and Ah Gou. The sheer epic from Tian is overwhelming.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 10, 2014)

Tian has been more and more epic since his appearance in this season. he's already one of my favorite villains ever.  I fear he can't defeat his fate a second time.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 10, 2014)

Li Jing is one badass mofo. Apologizing to god as he drops a building sized stone fist from the sky. I hope someone fixes him up and he survives.


----------



## Tian (Feb 14, 2014)

I think Wu Geng has become his father over the course of the series, a man who expresses himself in an incredibly dramatic fashion and has the power to back his position up. He's heavily principled around freedom and even in relation to the way they look, they are incredibly similar, even after a body switch. Although i guess thats the joke, Zi Zhou commented "He looks more like you" to his wife when Wu Geng was born. 
He also uses Divine Power although he would prefer not to, similar to his father(who prefered to fight by the sword than to use primordial strength), Wu Geng seems to prefer using Smelting Aura as much as possible over Monochrome.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 16, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about Wu Geng chickening out.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 16, 2014)

I loved it. He didn't chicken out, he fought Tian, chickening out is not fighting the most powerful being in existence. He was beat and he wants to live, sounds perfectly reasonable to me. Besides it looks like he'll stay afterall.

What I didn't like is that the Dark Ones are only teaming up on Tian now... If Wu Geng, Zi Yu, Li Jing, Qiongxiong Jie and the generals fighting now had all pounded on Tian at the same time they would have pushed him hard...


----------



## Enryu (Feb 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Not sure how I feel about Wu Geng chickening out.



Well, after receiving Nitian Erxing's sword, I think Wu Geng will realize that he wants to stay and fight. But yeah, I didn't expect him to try to fall back.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Not sure how I feel about Wu Geng chickening out.



For me: disappointment. Though on the other hand it gives his character a sense of realism as well. I wouldn't know what I'd do myself when encountering an opponent who was that much more powerful; retreating a saving what can be saved in order to strike again would probably be a wiser decision than to all die at the spot. Compared to most heroes in manga Wu Geng isn't a brainless or reckless idiot who goes on and through some kind of twist still wins, but is realistic and admits that he is being beaten. 
Still, all his trashtalk which preceded this make him look like a big freaking chicken. Though it is logic as well: cowards are usually the ones who should the loudest as well...


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 16, 2014)

The term is called Tactical Retreat.  Wu Geng wasn't scared or anything, just couldn't find a way to win at that time. He would fight at another time.

Though I won't deny that it was a bit of a whiplash for me to even see Ah Gou even suggesting that...


----------



## JoJo (Feb 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Not sure how I feel about Wu Geng chickening out.



He didn't really chicken out. He just saw that there wasn't a way to win. And he also didn't want to put Bai Cai in danger. So instead of risking everything, he was going to retreat to fight another day.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Wu Geng showing once again why he is one of my favorite Main characters.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2014)

I thought we were inside an illusion or something 

wu geng da hell 


someone else is annoyed by the guy that says "brother gou" all the time? what is the point


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 16, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Wu Geng showing once again why he is one of my favorite Main characters.




I'm with you here.

The "_I'll never quit no matter what because I know plot will save me_" protagonist has been done 99999999999 times already... We got something new and I like it.


----------



## Space (Feb 16, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> For me: disappointment. Though on the other hand it gives his character a sense of realism as well. I wouldn't know what I'd do myself when encountering an opponent who was that much more powerful; retreating a saving what can be saved in order to strike again would probably be a wiser decision than to all die at the spot. Compared to most heroes in manga Wu Geng isn't a brainless or reckless idiot who goes on and through some kind of twist still wins, but is realistic and admits that he is being beaten.
> Still, all his trashtalk which preceded this make him look like a big freaking chicken. Though it is logic as well: cowards are usually the ones who should the loudest as well...



Actually, wu geng has been in numerous hopeless situations due to his recklessness where he'd ultimately be saved by something he couldn't control before, be it a powerup he did not have/could not control or assistance he did not count on.

Him chickening out makes sense from a logical point of view, live to fight another day is common sense, but it's also out if his character. I actually thought he was possessed when he said they should run while the dark generals were keeping Tian busy fighting to the death... I think the author took a shortcut and wanted to show wu geng enlightened why his dad was fighting Tian, but imo he made wu geng's personality slightly inconsistent with this as well.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 16, 2014)

Wu Geng was trying to organize a retreat with the Dark Ones, he wasn't running out behind their backs while they fought. Also just a second ago he was the one there, fighting Tian alone...


----------



## convict (Feb 16, 2014)

Heck yes now this is what I'm talking about. None of that obstinate, "blah blah blah blah I can beat you!" nonsense. I completely agree that this makes him unique and far more interesting than almost every hero of the same genre out there. People who are disappointed...doesn't that stubborn bullshit every get old to you?

But then again after this he Wu Geng will turn into that. But hey at least the issue was made into a form of development with this.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 16, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I thought we were inside an illusion or something
> 
> wu geng da hell
> 
> ...



Language differences bro, it's the Chinese equivalent of 'nakama'.


----------



## Sharogy (Feb 16, 2014)

I think some have forgotten that Wu Geng in the end is the same person here:

4


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2014)

Wu geng is a man not a warrior

He ain't wit all that pride shit, he is about results


----------



## Raviene (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah, what's wrong with being an opportunist.... this just make him grounded to reality and not become a generic main char who gets by with plot shields and asspull powerups

i'd like it if he would again say in the next chapter that he is not staying because their will and determination changed his mind but rather he again sees an opportunity with the power boost he got from Night of Eternity...while adding a bit of trash talk here and there (please please do this )

btw, none of you noticed that bit when Tian said "at the final moment of my life" ... i think he's done and wants to go with his dragon wife (i mean got damn... 200,000 years of waiting only to be fucked up by a girl named Ah Lan)


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome chapter as usual. Got to see more generals in action. SiWang YenShen briefly yanking Tian with his chain was cool to see.

It's pretty funny though how much the scans can be so different from my own initial interpretation of reading this chapter in the raw. From what I could guess from the pictures alone, it seemed to the be reverse of what this chapter showed to me and I thought that Wu Geng was the one trying to get the dark ones to stop being demoralized or something but it was actually the opposite 

This is why every scan is always so refreshing to read even when having seen the chapters. The dialogue in this one was really interesting and though some may dislike it, I really appreciate Wu Geng's attitude this chapter. Adds an interesting and logical spin to his character after all. It may make him seen less awesome that he hasn't fully graduated in having the exact same mentality as his father but he is far from a coward (as if jumping into a 1v1 with Tian himself wasn't good enough proof of that). He fears death but what he fears even more is having those close to him perish and his own death being gambled on odds that give him no chance at all.

The dark ones though are strongly following their honor/pride and are resolved to not live on in shame if they are to fail here. Zi Yu too has always been prepared for his death. Even Qiong Jiong Xie was like that. No matter what opportunity came, they all didn't step back on their principals and fought to the end for their goals. Zi Shou especially was the same and even said that if fate gave him a ruined road, he would not run away from it. His dad could have taken the easy way out and avoided confrontation with the gods and at every opportunity he still continued to fight against them putting even his own people in danger with that sacrifice (something Wu Geng obviously isn't so determined to do). Hell, perhaps watching what happened to his father only made him less inclined to act in such a way. What happens now for his development will be interesting to see.

On another note, I really enjoyed the Dark Ones this chapter. Can't really say I'd feel the same as them if I were in their shoes but when even Dali Huiquan is showing more stones than the main character, you know that their race is just oozing with some great characters 

ZongHeng's speech was really nice too. Seeing his and Wu Geng's ideologies clash made some for some nice drama. Now the generals ganging up on Tian should be cool to see 

Now for the latest raw chapter and some other raw comments...


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Liked the last chapter. I was a bit disappointed the cliffhanger with Zi Yu using his soul gear was not followed up but aside from that, it's good to see Wu Geng finally back to normal from that Xu Wu rampage of his. I missed his normal self. Though it seems it came with a price of having the spirit bird die but at least her final moments were nice.

Seems the next focus will be on Zhen Chan vs Lan Yue which I'm looking forward too (but really, I want to see a follow up with Zi Yu's soul gear at least in the next chapter smh).


By the way, this is kind of not so much related to the chapter but I feel kind of disappointed at how weak some of the dark ones have been. Only Zongheng, Hanfeng, SiWang and I suppose Guimei have impressed me alot with their developments and skills. The rest...not so much. Kuangdao kind of surprised me at how he's been lacking in effectiveness lately. I honestly expected his poitential to be pretty strong as well with the other top generals but his preformance is eh. XingXing, Buwen, Daichi, Cangbai and Muwu seem really weak compared to the other generals also. Especially Muwu. I'm not sure if fighting is not his forte or something (he never jumped into the battle with Tian and the only offensive thing I recall him doing was using his needles on SiWang at the start of season 3). I just reread some chapters in season 3 and I had forgotten that he was literally one shotted by ancient god fodder soldiers. That's pretty disappointing and ever since then, he's been out of commission (lol) so I doubt he'll be redeeming himself anytime soon. Actually, I wonder what happened to Guimei now that I think about it. He hasn't been shown ever since Xuan Feng blasted him away...

Well anyway, perhaps seeing some of the top tier Dark Ones spoiled me a bit with epic battles and limit breaks but some of their performance is just really bad now. With the strongest generals all gone, they really need to pick up their slack already


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2014)

im going to start reading this

if this has anything like the horse punch  from vinland saga or is just good quality like girl the wilds 
im going to have a goddamm blast


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> im going to start reading this
> 
> *if this has anything like the horse punch*  from vinland saga or is just good quality like girl the wilds
> im going to have a goddamm blast



You're going to like chapter 2


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> im going to start reading this
> 
> if this has anything like the horse punch  from vinland saga or is just good quality like girl the wilds
> im going to have a goddamm blast



Prepare yourself for immense awesomeness


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2014)

Christ Sphyer, that tl;dr


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Christ Sphyer, that tl;dr



That was not a true Sphyer TL;DR


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> That was not a true Sphyer TL;DR



I can confirm this.

A true Sphyer TL;DR would have been at least 5 times as long.

Those were the days.


----------



## Roman (Feb 17, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> im going to start reading this
> 
> if this has anything like the horse punch  from vinland saga or is just good quality like girl the wilds
> im going to have a goddamm blast



Vinland Saga and Girls of the Wild's have nothing on this. Ready your body!


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2014)

So is Ah Gou going to get a huge power up with Ni Tian's sword?





Axl Low said:


> im going to start reading this
> 
> if this has anything like the horse punch  from vinland saga or is just good quality like girl the wilds
> im going to have a goddamm blast



You're in for one hell of a ride.


----------



## Tian (Feb 17, 2014)

This was completely in character, Wu Geng doesn't pick a fight that he has no potential to win. No matter if its a small chance of winning he will take it. In this case he has no chance. His enemies normal attacks are that of a sage king along with having multiple divine powers and incredible transcendent vigor. His monochrome may be good but against the likes of Tian its just not enough. This is completely in character which i love.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 17, 2014)

Beast chapter.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 17, 2014)

bahahahaha after all that trash talk. never change wu geng.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 19, 2014)

1. Season 2 is Feng Shen Ji II, for some reason they update Feng Shen Ji I with the current chapters as well. Why i have no idea. You are reading in the current order as long as you started reading from Feng Shen Ji I and continue to do so. 

2. Feng Shen Ji is still on-going and we are more then a decent bit behind as well.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2014)

What's the source?


----------



## Stannis (Feb 19, 2014)

egscans                       .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2014)

Man I'm loving this Im still in the early chapters but i love the count of monte cristo im getting from wu geng


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2014)

It only gets better and better too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 20, 2014)

Just finished the Ghost city arc. Damn So Him and Wu Feng were epic. But after hearing Shi Xings origins I was really hoping he'd become one of the good guys


----------



## Tian (Feb 20, 2014)

Sharogy! wheres the raw this week!


----------



## Dante Badguy (Feb 20, 2014)

It's time for weekly raw dose you little niggys.


*Spoiler*: __ 











1) Lan Yue seems will get his shit kicked from Zhen

2) Zi Yu reveals his own ''super saiyan'' form against Jelly Red Dragon. 

Like a ''mortal'' boss.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw talk_ 



Zhen Chan being boss 

Zi Yu's soul gear is...certainly not what I expected. Looks pretty cool though. Looks like he used limit break and if he didn't I can only imagine just how much crazier it would look with that kind of form


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I'm not really sure if I like this development because Ah Gou was only able too go Super Saiyan because he had absorbed the soul power of all the Dark One's there which made it seem like it wasn't something anyone achieve that level of power on there own if it is the same as what Ah Gou achieved it better be limit break and not just spiritized.

Also I don't like that Zi Yu loses his awesome hair and I don't like it being purple either the Dark One's Soul gear has always been green it shouldn't be purple.


----------



## Enryu (Feb 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Guys! Can somebody please PM me a link to the raws or something, I don't know what's going on


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy fucking shit balls. Just finished the part where the Sage Kings show up. This fucking series has my heart racing. Holy fucking epic balls


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 21, 2014)

Enryu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Guys! Can somebody please PM me a link to the raws or something, I don't know what's going on



Link to season 2 raws

Ch.157

Season 3 raws

Link removed


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Now that the chapter has fully come out, I can finally comment better on my feelings (though still no summary out for it yet).

Zhen Chen seemed to be kicking Lan Yue's ass pretty good. He beat him so bad, he turned back into Zi Ri and ran away 

GuiMei finally comes back and seems to have rescued Ne Zha for healing. 

Best part for me though was Zi Yu vs Chi Long. Getting betters views and glimpses of his ability in his new form is pretty awesome. There's something about his form that just reminds me of his brother though (well I think it's just that his sideburns are more obvious now and they already have a similar face).

I'd say one of the cooler things about this form is that It's so different from what we're used to seeing with Zi Yu. Wasn't expecting some armored purple flaming badass 


Edit: After taking a closer look, it seems like Zi Yu's spirtualized form seems to have some traits similar to Qiong Jiong Xie. Specficially his spiked shoulder armor and his arm bands having spikes on them.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw talk_ 



Well the summary for the chapter is out. Looks like I was on to something earlier about the soul gear being a tad similar to Qiong Jiong Xie.

It seems Zi Yu's soul gear is influenced by him and it also made him inherit his blood thirst so now when he uses it, he becomes completely blood thirsty and only wants to kill which is why he dislikes using it 

It makes this scene a bit funny now


*Spoiler*: __ 









His "gift" will give him power alright...and his murderous lust as a bonus. I'm sure Zi Yu thanks him for it deep down...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 22, 2014)

Man this series did not fail to deliver. Im fully caught up now. When do new chapters usually get scanned?


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 22, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Man this series did not fail to deliver. Im fully caught up now. When do new chapters usually get scanned?



Sunday I am guessing it depends where you are (you know time zone and all).


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



So I read the raw along with Sharog's summary.

I really disliked the Lan Yue vs Zhen Chan fight because Zhen basically made the Sage King who had the most amount of hype going for him look like a total amateur and he took next too no damage in the process. 

I still dislike Zi Yu's hair when using this the Soul Gear since he doesn't even look like Zi Yu  anymore when he uses it but I have too say I do like how he took on some of Qiong Jiong Xie traits like the spikes look pretty sick IMO.

That said I really enjoyed the fight between Zi Yu and Chi Long it was nice seeing Zi Yu finally gaining the upperhand for a little while and Chi Long is actually getting serious hopefully next week he busts out his Divine Skill.

I'm also glad we finally got an explanation as for why Zi Yu doesn't like using his Soul gear I originally thought it was because he liked fighting with his own power the reason as too why is a nice little throwback too when Zi Yu stated to a dying Qiong Jiong Xie that he despises people like him.

I wonder if in the future if he's going to figure out how to retain control in this state since the Heaven Punisher has gone as far as it can go at this point and assuming the story doesn't at this point he's going to need to be in control to achieve limit break.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 23, 2014)

can't wait to see my grand marshal again

chapter when


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 23, 2014)

probably 4-5 hours from now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 23, 2014)

Fuucckkk I can't wait


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 23, 2014)

Chapters out now

Silver Spoon chapter 96


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 23, 2014)

dat Wu Geng though.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 23, 2014)

Was nice to see NiTian one last time. His dialogue with Wu Geng was pretty nice.

Also I have to say that even though Wu Geng isn't really so fearless like most of the great characters in the series (as in there's a limit to how far he's willing to fight), I do like the way his character is written. He's more realistic in his development and core of his character. He doesn't just turn around and becomes some fearless badass like his dad but instead sticks to his core but uses his own traits to his advantage in a different way.

Now the excruciating wait for the next chap begins


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 23, 2014)

Funny thing is Tian is still going to eat Wu Geng for dinner(Its about dinner time by now i think?)


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 23, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Funny thing is Tian is still going to eat Wu Geng for dinner(Its about dinner time by now i think?)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 23, 2014)

Human served on Tians mighty spear tenderized by his monochrome, and roasted to perfection by his black lightning. 

Probably tastes pretty good.


----------



## Space (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome chapter is awesome. By the way, I've always wondered why Wu Geng would use the Aura Smelting technique to only grow back 1 arm and his normal, basic arm at that. I bet he can make 4-8 arms if he wanted with about the same strength as his base one. Or even just a longer arm, that would be more convenient right.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 23, 2014)

was awesome seeing nitian again. the fact that i've reread all the chapters he was in since his first appearance earlier today makes it even more awesome. he was too good to stay alive, even for the fsj world  

a shame we won't see him again. i hoped he'd live on as in night of eternity and wu geng would turn to him every now and then, but looks like that's the end of it. he was waiting on the cliff of hell just for this one last dialogue.  

on another note i didn't like this squares effect they add on the cover 

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Blαck (Feb 23, 2014)

Nitian, it was great seeing you again


----------



## Cromer (Feb 23, 2014)

NiTian BroXing...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2014)

Ichigo really needs to take a leaf out of Wu Geng's book. He shows you how you handle three different powers at once.


----------



## Enryu (Feb 23, 2014)

Nitian  Ahh, it was good seeing him one last time. Definitely one of my favorite characters from this series. You will be missed...


----------



## Karashi (Feb 24, 2014)

Wu Geng is by far the most selfish motherfucking character I've seen. He's awesome Doug .


----------



## Tian (Feb 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I knew that the fight between Lan Yue and Zhen Chan would be incredibly one sided. Lan Yue is Dexterous but Zhen Chan is in a tier of his own within the Fengaverse. With anyone else below Zhen Chan he would more than likely stomp but variety isn't a fruit of strength.

Zi Yu i'm on the fence about, i need to see some more to decided whether i like it persay but one thing i will say is that he wouldn't use it unless it was definitely stronger. Heaven Punisher was designed with finesse and was crafted expertly for the purpose while his soul gear is brutal force, with none of his soul power used on anything else. This is getting interesting. 




I always knew it would boil to a conversation like this. In all the battles people were convinced that Wu Geng was doing it for the Army and since he hasn't gotten much development with the Dark Ones and the Gods around, this chapter and the previous chapter really made his character shine through. You mightn't like Wu Geng on a personal level but you have to love the characters continuity and reality.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 24, 2014)

the thing i liked most about this chapter was the author sticking to Wu Geng's character...

he didn't stay because he had a change of heart or even with the power boost he got... he stayed because Nitian made him realize that this opportunity might not come again and also that there is a great chance that he will always be on the run

i really like this kind of writing though that bit about boosting your base stats is a bit RPG'ish and was a bit off putting i gotta admit (maybe it was the way it was said )


----------



## Tian (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a dream where i was spiderman but i also wielded divine power monochrome, you guys have no idea how badass it is to have a dream like that. The ends of my webs were able to create monochromatic fields and many other things! 

Anyone else had a Feng Shen Ji related dream?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a few FSJ dreams while I was binging on all the chapters. I remember I was here in Harlem and I drempt that I used monochrome to stop a bunch of buildings from toppling


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw talk_ 




The time is soon for the raw to come out. Can't wait to see what Zi Yu is made off


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 28, 2014)

One of the things I love about this series is it's take. On the Water Margin myth. Take for example Houshin Engi which is based on the same myth, you more or less get the straight up myth with a bit of a twist at the end.  Feng Shen Ji however actually plays from the perspective of the villains in the myth and puts them in a more heroic like.


----------



## Tian (Mar 1, 2014)

So Sypher, what do you think of the latest Raw by Sharogy?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 2, 2014)

Tian said:


> So Sypher, what do you think of the latest Raw by Sharogy?




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Well, I still haven't read the full raw chapter so I can really say my full thoughts on it but it looked interesting from Sharogys summary. Glad to see what Zi Yu was up too in the last 5 years and his fight with Chi Long sounded pretty good. I can't really tell if he was defeated by him though or not. Least from some spoiler pictures, it didn't seem like it when Wu Geng showed up.

I kind of like this outcome though. Never really liked how easily Wu Geng was dispatched by Chi Long 

It was mostly cause his Soul Gear was so overexposed and he was caught off guard but still.

Well at least it's time for some payback 

Edit: Ok, now that I read the chapter, the fight between Chi Long and Zi Yu was really cool. Seems Chi Long's finally using his divine powers and it appears to be fire based. I was actually hoping he'd be fire based too. Zi Yu's soul gear is quite devestating and from the looks of this page...

Ch.116

(which looks awesome btw)

Zi Yu and Wu Geng are gonna tag team against Chi Long which is just too epic. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can anyone explain how the ancient Gods have been revived?


----------



## Tian (Mar 2, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how this chapter progressed but i don't see the merits of the Soul Gear over Smelting Aura in this case! I understand that his bloodlust increases which means an increase in power but i feel that if he fought with his agility instead of force like he did with Hei Long, he could've taken him. Zi Yu underestimated Chi Long and thought he could use sheer force. I love Zi Yu but i'm really on the fence about him now. THe next chapter will be the decider for me i think  

I'm glad Wu Geng gets a second chance, i wonder how he can utilize corruption though....it seems his eye's co-respond to his power. Corruption = bubbles from unused eye
Smelting Aura = Typical Red Iris of a human
Divine Power = Blue Iris
Soul Power = Green Iris


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 2, 2014)

Latest chapter is out

Link removed

One of the most anticipated chapters I've been waiting to read in the scan.

Now this is how you do power ups from group unity without it being extremely lame or retarded. All the dark one soldiers picking themselves up and bringing out their unwavering souls to the point where even *TIAN* started to feel threatened by that whole occurrence was just awe-inspiring. Chapter was so fucking good that I have almost no words to say 

Wu Geng knocking Tian back was pure epicness 

Everything up till now led up to this moment in the series. 

Though now Shen Yen had to get in the way of the fight with his cock blocking tactics 



Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 



Hmm I wouldn't really say I agree exactly. When it comes down to it, while Heaven Punisher is a formidable weapon, it just doesn't really seem to be cutting it against Chi Long. I'm not exactly sure why. Maybe it has something to do with his powers being fire related? In the end, whatever the case may be, Heaven Punishers transcendent vigor burning isn't really having much of an effect on him at all so I can understand why he would want to challenge him with soul power instead. With soul power, the effects it can bring to base stats are pretty great depending on where the power is drawn from. Seems like a very good way way to combat the divine power in a more forceful method.

I wouldn't exactly say he gave up fighting with his agility though or that the blood lust is increasing his power. Well at least in the sense that the more bloodthirsty he gets, the more power he gains. My impression is that for the most part, the blood lust to seems to be an unfortunate side effect that clouds his focus. Unlike Qiong Jiong Xie, he's still at least remained composed and his fighting style still resembles something I would expect from Zi Yu. So far, we've seen him show quite a ton of agility and finesse while fighting with this form too. He kind of reminds me a bit of how NiTian fought with his fighting style (lots of speedy movements with unstoppable sword strikes). 

If Wu Geng's eye color changes if he somehow makes use of Xu Wu's power, I guess his eyes would probably get a pinkish/purplish kind of color though. I'm interested to see what lasting effects come from that.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 2, 2014)

Dammit Shen yen why'd you have to but in?


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 3, 2014)

Shen Yen's timing seems weird as hell. 
It sure looks like both Tian and the invading army are his enemies, why didn't he wait for Tian to fight longer and weaken the invading army? As it is he seems to be in danger of getting punched in the face by Wu Geng even if he manages to overpower Tian. Unless there's a reason it had to be right now.

As for rest, I wasn't a huge a fan because the "everyone lend me all your power" trope is something that gets on my nerves but that's personal taste. I guess as far as the trope goes it was well executed.

Wu Geng vs Tian was epic though.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm sure we all called that ending, no? 

Wu Geng sending Tian flying.


----------



## Miyoshi (Mar 3, 2014)

Like seriously, is there any such thing as even a sub-par chapter? We 'll take no for 500!

Wu Geng just went legendary super saiyan Broly mode. lol geez

Shen Yen is such an ass face yo. Yet to have the power to injure Tian to that degree is foretelling.

Hey btw, I always see you guys talk about raws, I spoil myself and check out what you all are talking about from time to time but nothing major. My question is, how many chapters ahead are the rasa from the finished and translated chapters?


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 3, 2014)

Miyoshi said:


> Wu Geng just went legendary super saiyan Broly mode. lol geez




Broly! Thank you. I was thinking Wu Geng reminded me of someone but I couldn't put my finger on it. He's Broly with a mecha arm.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 3, 2014)

Wu Geng


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2014)

we super saiyan now!!  

great chapter. that was the most epic spirit bomb since god knows when


----------



## Tian (Mar 3, 2014)

Miyoshi said:


> Like seriously, is there any such thing as even a sub-par chapter? We 'll take no for 500!
> 
> Wu Geng just went legendary super saiyan Broly mode. lol geez
> 
> ...


The Raws are near enough to 80-90 chapters ahead meaning it will be maybe 2 years until the scans reach where the Raws are now.


----------



## Thor (Mar 3, 2014)

I was waiting for Legendary Super Saiyan Wu-Geng chapter to get translated.


----------



## Roman (Mar 3, 2014)

Overall, this was a really good chapter. When Wu Geng first asked everyone to give him their soul power I thought "oh man, taking the opportunity and taking advantage of everyone again huh?" But the speech that followed was amazing. The way he beat Tian back was amazing. So I can't say I didn't enjoy it. The only thing that's worrisome is how Wu Geng will handle all that power. And finally Shen Yen shows up! I was waiting for him D=


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 3, 2014)

It's a shame Xin Yue Kui is still KO. I'd like to see who's side she'd be on between the "civil war" of Tian vs Shen Yen.
Earlier on we saw she was the only one that disputed Shen Yen's influence as top dog while Tian was asleep, but at the same time Shen Yen didn't finish her off whe she came back defenseless and unconscious,


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 3, 2014)

I heard this manga is somewhat like kingdom. So I'm thinking if I should read it...

How good is it ?

Is every chapter translated or they are still have to catch RAW's ?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 3, 2014)

It is not like Kingdom, but it's very good!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 3, 2014)

Shin said:


> I heard this manga is somewhat like kingdom. So I'm thinking if I should read it...
> 
> How good is it ?
> 
> Is every chapter translated or they are still have to catch RAW's ?



It's extremely good. 

They still have to catch up with the RAWs. So we occasionally get a surprise with extra chapters.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm sure Nitian knew it was going to work, one way or another. Entrusting his soul and the fight to Wu Geng!
And here we have Shen Yan finally executing his plan, typical betrayal against the super strong boss as soon as they start losing.

The fight was superb nonetheless, both side are their limit somehow soo


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 3, 2014)

That epic speech tho


----------



## Ghost (Mar 4, 2014)

holy fuck the six eye fat ass is annoying


----------



## Space (Mar 4, 2014)

I guess it's because he is the real villain in this arc as the one who set up this war from behind the scenes.


----------



## Sharogy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fun facto:

Partial dialogue was taken from the chinese anthem:


----------



## The Big Boss (Mar 6, 2014)

Spoilers time:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Ok, i think Wu Geng will be one of the most overpowered main characters 

My prediction i think you can call Wu Geng from now on as Wu Geng Kujo.

And Xu Wu Geng = Star Platinum


friend seems has his own Stand like shit. Like a demigod boss.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2014)

The Big Boss said:


> Spoilers time:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



So Xu Wu gave Wu Geng some kind of stat upgrade in the form of a stand ?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 6, 2014)

6 eyed dude is epic villain


----------



## The Big Boss (Mar 6, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> So Xu Wu gave Wu Geng some kind of stat upgrade in the form of a stand ?




*Spoiler*: __ 





In his next power up Wu Geng will create his own gurren lagann. 

Wu Geng = Simon

Xu Wu = Kamina

Imagine this shit. :iorilaugh


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Damn Wu Geng's Xu Wu gauntlet looks amazing definitely up there for favorite weapon designs.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 9, 2014)

chapters out at egscans guys...


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2014)

i.. 



you defeated even fate but you couldn't defeat plot after all. rip in peace, almighty tian.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 9, 2014)

He's not dead.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 9, 2014)

Well its official. Tian has become my favorite character in the series. 
   Now that he has nothing to loose, his wrath will be terrible. If he realizes that Shen-yen brought Ah-lan and is responsible for taking his bride away again, its gonna be a massive rape that not even all the lube in the world could sooth.


----------



## Quuon (Mar 9, 2014)

Bai Long..


----------



## Enryu (Mar 9, 2014)

Bai Long 

Tian has lost the reason for his whole existence, a sad day indeed.

Shen Yen really does need to die


----------



## convict (Mar 9, 2014)

I am slightly confused. Is Shen Yen meant to be Pangu reborn, is he a descendant, or is he infused with Pangu's transcendent vigor? From the way this chapter implied it seems he was in fact Pangu all along but I don't know how that could be possible since Pangu died.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 9, 2014)

Welp Tian is dead good riddance. 

Now the reign of King Wu Geng can start.

Also convict i believe i he got his transcendent vigor which has influenced/changed him greatly, but he is still his own man(i think). If it was really Pangu i think he would of sent some butt hurt insults at tian, but i guess he could still do that next chapter.


----------



## acceleratorist (Mar 9, 2014)

Noooo Tian! 

It's honestly a shame to see him go, he had so much presence and menace as a villain in the comic. I don't see Shen Yen surpassing him as a villain no matter how hard he tries.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 10, 2014)

convict said:


> I am slightly confused. Is Shen Yen meant to be Pangu reborn, is he a descendant, or is he infused with Pangu's transcendent vigor? From the way this chapter implied it seems he was in fact Pangu all along but I don't know how that could be possible since Pangu died.



The Transcendent Vigor of the Ancient Gods lived on. Tian used it to create the new Gods and Shen Yun inherited Pangu's vigor.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2014)

Fuck I really do need a tian set. Such an awesome antagonist.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 10, 2014)

Shen Yen / Pangu was still scared of a weakened Tian who had less than half of his power that he had to supress even more of it and then even with Tian being supressed after losing half his power before making a move he made sure Tian wasnt going to do anything. 

Pangu: You have lost all will to fight and live........right?

Tian: ........................................................

Pangu:  Phew so your not going to pull of some mad feat like you did all those years ago? Good now die.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2014)

Time for Tian commemorative set


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 10, 2014)

Maybe I'm a cold dude, but I still can't feel bad for Tian. Sure, he loved his girl, but he's still the guy who looked down on everyone else and had no fucks to give to bad things happening to God, Man or Dark One despite having the power and authority to make everything right. 
He's still the one who dragged millions to slavery and working to death, and allowed other Gods under him to troll around playing sadistic games with humans and hurting them for amusement or other purposes, as well as the Dark Ones.

I do appreciate the fact he cared that much for a loved one, and it makes him a better antagonist since he became more that a brute tyrant, but one good intention can only justify so much. Epic antagonist for sure.

For me both him and Shen Yen/Pangu still deserve Dat Dog Eating Shit Kick To The Face.


----------



## convict (Mar 10, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The Transcendent Vigor of the Ancient Gods lived on. Tian used it to create the new Gods and Shen Yun inherited Pangu's vigor.



That is definitely the most likely explanation but does that mean that each new God is a manifestation of a previous Ancient God?


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 10, 2014)

I doubt that. The group of ancient Gods was portrayed to be relatively small in the flashbacks, but the current Gods, there seem to be many hundreds if we include the "civilians" running around town. 

But who knows, it's possible the flashbacks focused on a restrict group and there were many more we didn't see.
Shen Yen had that multiple eye padron that looks a lot like Pangu, a similar physical trait. I wonder if Tian Kui with his red skin was a reincarnation of that devil looking ancient god with the horns we saw in the flashbacks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2014)

Rip big T


----------



## Raviene (Mar 10, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Maybe I'm a cold dude, but I still can't feel bad for Tian. Sure, he loved his girl, but he's still the guy who looked down on everyone else and had no fucks to give to bad things happening to God, Man or Dark One despite having the power and authority to make everything right.
> He's still the one who dragged millions to slavery and working to death, and allowed other Gods under him to troll around playing sadistic games with humans and hurting them for amusement or other purposes, as well as the Dark Ones.
> 
> I do appreciate the fact he cared that much for a loved one, and it makes him a better antagonist since he became more that a brute tyrant, but one good intention can only justify so much. Epic antagonist for sure.
> ...



well he did create the humans and the gods to revive his dragon wife and as long as they keep the supply of blood crystals, he won't give two shits about *other things* so you can't really fault him for that...he is not some benevolent god that you seem to want him to be... he simply created humans and gods for his own selfish reasons


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 11, 2014)

Raviene said:


> well he did create the humans and the gods to revive his dragon wife and as long as they keep the supply of blood crystals, he won't give two shits about *other things* so you can't really fault him for that...he is not some benevolent god that you seem to want him to be... he simply created humans and gods for his own selfish reasons



Yup. Thinking like that Wu Geng and the ones before him should have demanded, that he actually started ruling them all. The reason for 90% of the crap was his indifference as long as he got his taxes.
In a away he had given them almost complete freedom as long as the bloodstones tribute was given

Plus it had more of a chance of success than actually fighting him. 

Not his fault they decided to in slave each other, while he was chilling in his cave.


----------



## Roman (Mar 11, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Maybe I'm a cold dude, but I still can't feel bad for Tian. Sure, he loved his girl, but he's still the guy who looked down on everyone else and had no fucks to give to bad things happening to God, Man or Dark One despite having the power and authority to make everything right.
> He's still the one who dragged millions to slavery and working to death, and allowed other Gods under him to troll around playing sadistic games with humans and hurting them for amusement or other purposes, as well as the Dark Ones.
> 
> I do appreciate the fact he cared that much for a loved one, and it makes him a better antagonist since he became more that a brute tyrant, but one good intention can only justify so much. Epic antagonist for sure.
> ...



I agree with this completely. I can definitely sympathize with Tian because all he did was just so that he could be with the one he loves again, but that doesn't justify the thousands of years of torment he put humanity through for that. I'm actually a bit surprised Bai Long never said anything about that to him, tho I like to think that is mainly why she accepted her imminent death so well.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 11, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I'm actually a bit surprised Bai Long never said anything about that to him, tho I like to think that is mainly why she accepted her imminent death so well.



Well maybe she liked humans just like you would like cute and fluffy little lambs. Sure you feel pity for them, but if your significant other decides to have a roast, you would probably brush it off and ask whats the side dish.


----------



## Roman (Mar 11, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Well maybe she liked humans just like you would like cute and fluffy little lambs. Sure you feel pity for them, but if your significant other decides to have a roast, you would probably brush it off and ask whats the side dish.



Given that we're talking about ancient gods, that makes sense. It's only the new gods who take after humans after all


----------



## Stannis (Mar 11, 2014)

where was it ever stated that tian created the humans 
humans were the closest creatures to gods and that's why he picked them to be the seed of the new gods. nothing was said about him, or even the ancient gods for that matter, creating the humans afaik. 

actually I think that the ancient gods were some ancient humans tribe that discovered the secrets of crystal that gave them some godly super powers and then they gradually isolated themselves from the rest of the world.


----------



## Roman (Mar 11, 2014)

Boshi said:


> where was it ever stated that tian created the humans
> humans were the closest creatures to gods and that's why he picked them to be the seed of the new gods. nothing was said about him, or even the ancient gods for that matter, creating the humans afaik.



He allowed them to evolve and gain intelligence precisely so that they could carry out the job of collecting blood crystals to revive Bai Long. He didn't "create" them per se, but he allowed their evolution to take place.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 11, 2014)

Tian about to kick it? Good. Change is needed.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 11, 2014)

Boshi said:


> where was it ever stated that tian created the humans
> humans were the closest creatures to gods and that's why he picked them to be the seed of the new gods. nothing was said about him, or even the ancient gods for that matter, creating the humans afaik.
> 
> actually I think that the ancient gods were some ancient humans tribe that discovered the secrets of crystal that gave them some godly super powers and then they gradually isolated themselves from the rest of the world.



here:



he's more of like an indirect prometheus...

and after re-reading chapter 73 i don't think Tian wanted the humans to collect the crystals because to him, they are dumb... what he basically did was to experiment on these humans to create the new gods, who in turn will collect the crystals while he sleeps... then these new gods had the bright idea of teaching humans, thus, starting this slavery thing with w/c Tian don't give two shits so long as it means more blood crystals

also, i think the Ancient gods are of a separate race from humans...come to think of it, how dumb must the humans in this verse be...100 thousand years after learning how to mine (kind of like the iron age for us) and yet....


they still have no flying cars


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 11, 2014)

Raviene said:


> they still have no flying cars




We're in no position to talk. It's 2014, where dafuq is my flying car? We were supposed to have those by 1999 the latest. All the movies, all the books, it was a lie! The future failed us.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 12, 2014)

Fuck flying cars, where's my virtual reality? REAL virtual reality! 

And yes I know that's an oxymoron, I don't care!


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2014)

Raviene said:


> they still have no flying cars



Well, humans have existed irl for 7 million years and still no flying cars xD



Tayimus said:


> Fuck flying cars, where's my virtual reality? REAL virtual reality!



It's coming.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 12, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Well, humans have existed irl for 7 million years and still no flying cars xD
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming.



I actually thought this was gonna be about the Oculus Rift.  This was a welcome surprise,  but still not what I was talking about.  I mean "True Virtual Reality", "Complete Immersion" as in using all 5 senses not just sight and sound.

Either way, we are off topic. Feel free to pm me. In the meantime, I'll be waiting for the Oculus Rift 3 to come out when I'm 45 or so


----------



## Raviene (Mar 12, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> We're in no position to talk. It's 2014, where dafuq is my flying car? We were supposed to have those by 1999 the latest. All the movies, all the books, it was a lie! The future failed us.



touch?



Freedan said:


> Well, humans have existed irl for 7 million years and still no flying cars xD



well i was basing it when we first started using iron w/c if my history is correct would be around 3000 years ago (i figured they would need iron in order to mine the blood crystals)

but then again its just one of my pet peeves when it comes to fiction with a medieval setting...writers/authors throwing timelines like *"thousands of years ago we were like this"* and yet showing little to no progress in human ingenuity in the present timeline of their stories  

but then again... there's always sci-fi


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn 8-eyes. Jut as the fight was getting started, he comes in and fucks up everything .


----------



## Tian (Mar 13, 2014)

Sharogy! RAWS! Please and thank you! :3


----------



## Sharogy (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Wow, this fight between Chi Long and Wu Geng really has turned out pretty damn epic judging from the spoilers 


Chi Long is starting to grow on me as well. He's much more impressive than I thought. His Divine Weapon is cool too.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 16, 2014)

Its out!
Volume 2 prologue.

Great chapter.

After what Shen yen just did, only a moron would believe anything that comes out of his mouth. Like Tian would have really bothered poisoning the dark ones, when they were nothing to him.

How dare that bastard insult Tian, even though he could have destroyed him if he felt like it.
With the reaction all over the world, it seems they are hinting that they might regret his passing, now that it has occurred.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 16, 2014)

Hei Long dying on his own terms. Even at his lowest, he still retains his dignity.

Gonna miss seeing him


----------



## Guiness (Mar 16, 2014)

wu geng

wow

no words

this guy... is a fcking man

his dad would be proud

Ah Gou/Wu Geng is full GAR status

someone make a page dedicated to the awesomeness of this character


----------



## convict (Mar 16, 2014)

I seem to have forgotten who Jiang Shang is.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 16, 2014)

i thought jiang shang was a new character


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 16, 2014)

It would be fun if when Shen Yen is defeated, just a second before he dies, we see in a thought bubble "_Shit I was being honest, peace and prosperity for everyone!_"


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 16, 2014)

Also, I too thought Jiang Shang was a new character until I read this thread and went look him up...


----------



## Stannis (Mar 16, 2014)

hei long ;___;


----------



## convict (Mar 16, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Also, I too thought Jiang Shang was a new character until I read this thread and went look him up...



And can you expose the fruits of your investigation to the masses?


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 16, 2014)

I thought someone had already said in the thread but apparently not. 
If I'm not mistaken he's one of the kids that escaped the mines, the one that didn't stay with Bai Cai and the fat one in that shop they opened.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, Jiang Shang was the other dude from the mining group with Wu Geng, Bai Cai and Ah Shi.



After they escaped from the mines, while Ah Shi and Bai Cai started their restaurant, he went off on his own to try to search for Wu Geng.

Someone really should have given him the memo that they already found him long ago


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 16, 2014)

Seems no one cared about him enough. 
He must have been that tag along guy, that your friendly with but not really that close too.


----------



## convict (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah. Really surprised I had forgotten him. He was quite a character early on. This just goes to show how Feng Shen Ji raises the bar each arc that such great characters earlier on are being forgotten.

To be honest though I actually remembered the character itself. I couldn't recognize him though and this is one comic in which names just totally elude me after a while.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 16, 2014)

Such as the lovable prince Ji Qiao who still has to get his revenge on Wu Geng for that one shitty day he had with him


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't catch names in this one either. I have a bunch like Ah Gou, Tian, Shen Yen, Bai Cai, Li Jing, Zi Yu. 
Most of the rest I usually have to go look... It's really starting to piss me off.

I'll stick to Red Guy In Straw Hat, Six Eyes, Pale Guy, Dark Ones Boss, etc.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 17, 2014)

God Shen Yen became an arrogant ass hole after Tian died and then insulting him afterwards was a dick move especially since the only reason why is because Zi Yu and Ah Gou managed to weaken him so much and because Bai Long is gone Tian doesn't really give a shit about anything else.

Hopefully Wu Geng is going to make him eat shit soon since he's still in SSJ right now and isn't that much weaker then Tian right now.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice one Wu Geng, calling Shen Yen out on his shit!


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 17, 2014)

Tian even said to himself that, if he went all out right now, he would still probably win. He just didn't want to become the only sentient being in the world again.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2014)

I just hope they manage to save Ah Lan since Wu Geng called him out.


----------



## Miyoshi (Mar 17, 2014)

*Wu Geng has officially become a top 5 favorite character of all time. F**K SHEN YEN!!

Right up there with Yusuke Urameshi, Goku, Batman, and...well you get my point.


Can some one please, I mean can anyone, please make me a set out of this panel? I beg of you, the greatness is too potent  *

Chapter.15 ENG

Chapter.15 ENG


----------



## Stannis (Mar 17, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Tian even said to himself that, if he went all out right now, he would still probably win. He just didn't want to become the only sentient being in the world again.



dude it was really like the author was the one battling tian not shen yen and the rebels army. he made him so strong and great there was no way to bring him down but some plot like bai long's, and even then he stated outright he could still manage AND SOLO THE WHOLE WORLD, AGAIN, but he decided not to because he lost his reason to fight yada yada.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 17, 2014)

Shen yen is such a bastard blaming all his evil deeds on Tian.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 17, 2014)

i don't think the dark ones will agree with wu geng's views on shen yen and they will accept the truce instead. 
shen yen would make a good politician.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 17, 2014)

Shen Yen has all the cards; slimy bastard


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 17, 2014)

Wu geng is right though

You can't trust those sneak ass gods


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, Jiang Shang was the other dude from the mining group with Wu Geng, Bai Cai and Ah Shi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy that he has been alive and is still around. I was thinking the story was coming to an end soon, but now I don't know what to expect. Really great stuff.

currently reading the latest chapter, omg page 24 "Then what the fuck are you waiting for?" 
lol the writing is too gewd.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Shen yen is such a bastard blaming all his evil deeds on Tian.



Like Tian using those flowers to poison the dark ones? Yeah, total BS if I ever saw it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2014)

Did Tian really do it? Pretty sure Shen yen hates the dark ones just as much and he didn't help Nitian Erxing's when he came looking for a cure as a young boy, instead he killed his older bro.

The dude is a proven liar and backstabber and power hungry.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2014)

That's what I mean. All of that was Shen Yen's doing. Tian didn't stop it because he didn't care about them, but he certainly can't take the blame beyond that much.


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2014)

Makes sense now, for a sec thought u were defending the dude.

herp derp


----------



## Stannis (Mar 17, 2014)

shen yen has pang gu genes inside him. he has that supremacy complex and he fucking hate the lesser dark ones and would like to wipe them out for sure. he must have some other plans to offer them "peace". something regarding the ancient gods most likely.

also, where the hell is the 5th sage king? tian died,  war is almost over and we haven't even see him yet


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh shit isn't he the strongest of the sage kings? 

fuck, but ain't like he stronger than Tian


----------



## Stannis (Mar 17, 2014)

he has the most hype yeah, the most ambiguous sage king wielding not one but two divine powers.

 no one is even close to tian  

and i think zhen chan would still hold his position as the most powerful god. you can't just top all that hax


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 17, 2014)

I also wish Shi Xing got to meet Tian.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 17, 2014)

shi xing meeting his father would've been really interesting but oh well 

was the secret behind him being tian's one "true son" or  his mother's identity  ever revealed in the raws? spoilers plz. 



Miyoshi said:


> Can some one please, I mean can anyone, please make me a set out of this panel? I beg of you, the greatness is too potent
> 1




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 17, 2014)

Boshi said:


> shi xing meeting his father would've been really interesting but oh well
> 
> was the secret behind him being tian's one "true son" or  his mother's identity  ever revealed in the raws? spoilers plz.




*Spoiler*: __ 



His mothers identity hasn't been revealed even in the raws but make no mistake, Shi Xing is Tian's son 100%. As to the details of how or why this occurred, it hasn't been mentioned at all.

Though it hasn't been flat out stated, it seems implied that the high priestess Xin Yui Kui is his actual mother since she was the only woman close to Tian in recent time and also she once mentioned to her father how she would bare Tian's children.



As to why he would do that (especially considering his feelings for Bai Long and his lack of care for the world in general), I have no clue. Even more of a reason why I wanted those two to meet smh


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe she used a mantra to trick him,

or straddled Tian as he slept.


----------



## Space (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree with Wu Geng's decision. Shen yen is basically saying "you can have your freedom only because I'll let you to, not because you fought for it and won it back". Choosing this "freedom" granted by someone who thinks he is superior and especially threatening you at the same time with Ah Lan and the other consequences... would not be freedom at all.

Shen Yen wanted to take this opportunity to make the Dark Ones his slaves/bitches and choose to compromise, since he knows he can't win against the army. Good thing Wu Geng is there to revolt. Again.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 18, 2014)

wu geng is an opportunist bastard. he didn't refuse it because we didn't get our freedom ourselves with our own strength  shen yen offered good terms and in normal he would most likely accept but remember he saw nitian's flashback and he knows all about shen yen and can't trust him 



Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks brah  



RemChu said:


> Maybe she used a mantra to trick him,
> 
> or straddled Tian as he slept.



nothing would surprise me coming from that bitch


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 18, 2014)

Tian's wife was semi-dead for a very, very, very long time.

Even Tian needs some love every 100 thousand years.


----------



## Tian (Mar 18, 2014)

I personally love how this played out. Once again proving that Tian truly is a god amongst all. He even says that even with 10% power that he could probably fight Shen Yen and probably annihilate everything in existence but he understood his own futile struggles and came to terms with the fact that thing thing he fought for was now gone and the only chance he had at joining her was as transcendent vigor with his disembodied will with hers. He was tired of being the boundary line. I just love that. It makes him more real. Although i wouldn't have said no to him annihilating every living thing again personally :3 


*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 



I was just thinking aswell that this could explain why blood spear appeared and why Shi Xing was given the power to destroy yellow dragon. Hei Longs transcendant vigor is getting passed to him by his father as the fighting progresses as his will and transcendant vigor in impressed upon him.


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2014)

oooh can i get a link to the raw?


----------



## Tian (Mar 18, 2014)

There are only 5 more chapters left in Season 2 so have a look. 
1

Then here is season 3.
1


----------



## Zeit (Mar 18, 2014)

I wonder if part of Wu Geng's distrust of Shen is down to having NiTian's soul, that he innately knows the latter is full of shit.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 18, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw talk_
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking aswell that this could explain why blood spear appeared and why Shi Xing was given the power to destroy yellow dragon. Hei Longs transcendant vigor is getting passed to him by his father as the fighting progresses as his will and transcendant vigor in impressed upon him.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Probably something like this. After all, even when the ancient gods died, their transendent vigor/essence still remained in the crystal mountain so I suppose the same should be said for Hei Long. Probably maybe something regarding the crystals reacted Shi Xing and it's what allowed him ti summon the divine weapon.

Man, the current battles in the raw right now have gotten very interesting. Shi Xing with the blood spear vs Shen Yen should be really interesting. Wu Geng vs Chi Long has been pretty fucking epic so far too and the fight doesn't even seem close to ending yet 

Though I wonder who Zi Yu will fight since there should be no one really left that's a thread except Lan Yue kinda. Would have been nice if Fei Long was brought back as well...


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 19, 2014)

The dark ones have to accept this treaty, although Shen fucking Yen can't be trusted they are all spent, the only one able to even go on is Wu Geng and even his on a limited time. He most think he can win because we all know his policy of run and live to fight another day.


----------



## Roman (Mar 19, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> The dark ones have to accept this treaty, although Shen fucking Yen can't be trusted they are all spent, the only one able to even go on is Wu Geng and even his on a limited time. He most think he can win because we all know his policy of run and live to fight another day.



The way I see it, Wu Geng would've been nearly a match for Tian, even if that would've only been a 10% Tian. That same Tian could still annihilate everyone on sight, and that includes Shen Yen/Pan Gu, so Wu Geng as he is now could stand a chance at beating him.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 19, 2014)

Freedan said:


> The way I see it, Wu Geng would've been nearly a match for Tian, even if that would've only been a 10% Tian. That same Tian could still annihilate everyone on sight, and that includes Shen Yen/Pan Gu, so Wu Geng as he is now could stand a chance at beating him.



Nope. Tian would have definitely included Wu Geng among the opponents he would annihilate. 
You don't forget about the leader of an enemy army that's gunning after you.

That means a serious Tian is untouchable at this point in the story. Wu Geng still has to grow by a large margin.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 19, 2014)

Tian was going to kill everybody in the world lol


----------



## Miyoshi (Mar 20, 2014)

*Tian was missing an entire dragon from off his back since his fight with Wu Geng started. His full power will never be matched. 

I was just about to mention something about Xin Yui Kui. That bitch will probably be the one who helps finish off Shen Yen. Only to maybe become a worst threat. Along with 5th sage King. 

There's honestly enough characters and material left to continue the series with another arc after this war on the gods doorstep is over. *


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2014)

Well there's a season 3 for a reason 

Kind of funny that she's been asleep the whole time during this war though.


----------



## Miyoshi (Mar 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Well there's a season 3 for a reason
> 
> Kind of funny that she's been asleep the whole time during this war though.



*Damn exactly how far do those raws extend to? They seem far ahead of the current story. *


----------



## Cromer (Mar 20, 2014)

A season seems in the region of 50 or so chapters, and FSJ has been in S3 for a while, so I'd say 40~ chapters.


----------



## Tian (Mar 20, 2014)

Cromer said:


> A season seems in the region of 50 or so chapters, and FSJ has been in S3 for a while, so I'd say 40~ chapters.


Correction, there is 74 chapters in season 3 so far and it has yet to finish! It looks like from the length of season 3, it might be the end but the season doesn't look like its ending soon  

If only sharogy would give us the summary of 74  where arth thou Sharogy!


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2014)

Or the other person who gets banned all the time could provide spoiler pics for us


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, my plan was to read a few chapters a week. You know, to fill the void left by the rash of breaks that have happened recently. All I can say now is, I need a new plan. Great stories are addictive. I should have known better with this showing up on so many recommend lists. This totally blew away my expectations, great art, the author making familiar elements fresh, nice character designs and development, and a grand conflict. Oh, I forgot something I've rarely ever seen, consistent content. 30+ pages a week, some monthly's don't manage that.   

Now that I'm done praising, press on Ah Gou! Even if he didn't have Nitian Erxing's memories the truth is Shen Yen betrayed his own leader and accepting those terms means they didn't win. It's the winners who sets the terms. Revolution is about taking what you've been denied and letting the losers beg for relief.


----------



## Tian (Mar 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Or the other person who gets banned all the time could provide spoiler pics for us


I'm going to call him Wu Geng because thats what he was banned as first :3 But that would be great! Or if sharogy would reveal his raw source because DM5 are always slow to upload these days :/


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2014)

Tian said:


> I'm going to call him Wu Geng because thats what he was banned as first :3 But that would be great! Or if sharogy would reveal his raw source because DM5 are always slow to upload these days :/



Well, the only thing we can do is wait at this point. Should be soon enough though I think.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I'm not sure why but I feel like some sorto f really interesting surprise is going to happen this chapter. I mean Wu Geng pulling out his special power with Xu Wu was one thing but I have this feeling he's going to do something else and that's going to be the final nail in the coffin that beats Chi Long.

Well that or they just continue to brawl until Wu Geng pulls out a win also. I'm fine with that as well


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2014)

I skimmed through season 3, 

god

this 
comic

is epic!!!!!!

Oh and whatever happened to the dude who got his dick cut in half, the thunder god who was part of the outcast group?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also not surprised as the dark ones retreat and settle in on the surface world, the gods get a major power up.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2014)

RemChu said:


> I skimmed through season 3,
> 
> god
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's with the fallen god group still.

6

He's the dude on the bottom left.

He got a hair style change now 

He basically tries to fight Chi Long (red dragon guy) with the others and gets raped by him off panel.


----------



## Tian (Mar 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Well, the only thing we can do is wait at this point. Should be soon enough though I think.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



To be honest i just want Wu Geng to start using more of his divine power and if that surprise is connected with that, i'm all for it because i think that wu geng really holds back his divine power alot simply because he doesn't like using it! I mean he can prevent Chi Longs flames from touching him with that power!



 @RemChu

*Spoiler*: _More Raw Talk_ 



Did you get to the part with the last sage king is yet?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw talk_
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest i just want Wu Geng to start using more of his divine power and if that surprise is connected with that, i'm all for it because i think that wu geng really holds back his divine power alot simply because he doesn't like using it! I mean he can prevent Chi Longs flames from touching him with that power!




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



That's true also, I forgot about that.

If he could pull out a technique similar to Hei Long's White Wall ability, that would be really good. You also reminded me that Wu Geng basically still hasn't full mastered his divine and dark one powers in the sense that he lacks a divine skill and limit break.

I'm still waiting for that limit break also


----------



## Sablés (Mar 20, 2014)

Must...resist.


----------



## Sharogy (Mar 20, 2014)

raw summary is le up


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it me going crazy or did the Art Style change significnalty in season 3?


----------



## Tian (Mar 20, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _raw talk_ 



From the looks of things Wu Gengs divine skill might be linked to his dark prison attacks, i'm not sure if its a divine skill considering that sharogy hasn't said anything about it. But yes! He still has to truly master everything to their peak, then again he mightn't due to the fact that he is human. We'll have to see. I wonder whether he's truly mastered smelting aura to the extent he was supposed to. As in manifest it completely rather than have it active for a limited time and then have to undo it.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> raw summary is le up







Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Is it me going crazy or did the Art Style change significnalty in season 3?



Well it got much more detailed/better I suppose. Also alot more brighter sort off in color kinda if that makes sense. It's kind of something that's been happening more throughout the series though as it's progressed.



Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _raw talk_
> 
> 
> 
> From the looks of things Wu Gengs divine skill might be linked to his dark prison attacks, i'm not sure if its a divine skill considering that sharogy hasn't said anything about it. But yes! He still has to truly master everything to their peak, then again he mightn't due to the fact that he is human. We'll have to see. I wonder whether he's truly mastered smelting aura to the extent he was supposed to. As in manifest it completely rather than have it active for a limited time and then have to undo it.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




Well it seems more like a technique with his divine powers rather than a divine skill. However, it does seem like if he pushed his power to the limit, he could probably bind his foes to death similar to the White Wall. Dark Wall perhaps 

The chapter was interesting and it seems that in the end, Wu Geng outskilled Chi Long and pulled out the win. Gonna be interesting to read the chapter to see how that goes.

As for Shen Yen, I'm going to be interested to see what he can do finally.

It would appear the crystals actually also power himself up too. I suppose that one reason why they even moved the crystal mountain in the first place.

I wonder what happens to Huang Long and Chi Long now though (if their bodies are still there).


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2014)

Raw Talk
*Spoiler*: __ 



No I like couldn't find the next issue ~_~ kinda hard to navigate a site in a language u dont fully understand. I'll try later with google translate.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Raw Talk
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Yeah, once you click on a chapter, it doesn't automatically send your to the previous or next chapter when you finish it on the website so you'll have to head back to the original page and click on the next chapter based on the number.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 21, 2014)

This series has been so consistently awesome it jumped to the top of my list of favorites right along side Bastard and Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Tian (Mar 23, 2014)

Sharogy Master, when will the new Feng Shen Ji be released! Its Sunday!


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 23, 2014)

new chapter is out: RAW Ch.7-8


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 23, 2014)

Great chapter (as usual). I'm looking forward to see what awaits them.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 23, 2014)

As far as this genre goes, Wu Geng is an outstanding protagonist.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

Samehadaman, idk if you read the raws but Wu Geng becomes even more epic in season 3.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 23, 2014)

No I've been managing to control myself and avoid the raws.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> No I've been managing to control myself and avoid the raws.



That self control. Let the dark side of the spoilers devour your mind.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 23, 2014)

oh lawd the chair's scene. shen yen's face  i can't  

so they have to work to be their own masters now? incoming farmland saga  

and yeah this will come back to bite them for sure 
makes me wonder how would things turn out if nitian was still there, especially with the chapter title 

*Spoiler*: __ 









he wouldn't let the dark ones agree on that half-assed armistice and would've swayed them wu geng's way. must be turning in his grave now.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 23, 2014)

Wu Geng is so cash

Knew he couldn't win

took the deal for all it was worth


and the fucking chair


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

He made Shen Yen stand up and pretty much give his fucking throne to Wu Geng.

We all know Shen did it with a plan behind his mind but it doesn't matter.

Wu Geng is badass like this. Straightforward till the end.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 23, 2014)

That pimp chair was the true prize!


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh and by the way I forgot to praise the villain too: a bad guy that admits he might lose is a rare thing. Usually they are talking shit right until the hero kicks their face in.
Shen Yen is a douche but he's one of the very few villains that know when to quit.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 23, 2014)

ugh Feng Shen ji so good, wish we got multiple chapters a week like kingdom.

But i probably could not handle that much awesome.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ugh Feng Shen ji so good, wish we got multiple chapters a week like kingdom.
> 
> *But i probably could not handle that much awesome*.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 23, 2014)

Delsin said:


>





One of the best main characters ever.

War finally ends now. The new age begins 

The gods are pretty butthurt though


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

When you read it in raw form you can't understand sadly what they say, even though you can somehow guess what they are gonna say, the moment though i read that scene in translated version, i was crying with laughing tears.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 23, 2014)

Delsin said:


> When you read it in raw form you can't understand sadly what they say, even though you can somehow guess what they are gonna say, the moment though i read that scene in translated version, i was crying with laughing tears.



Yeah, I agree 

I wasn't expected Zi Ri's rant at the end to amount too "WAAAAH WE GOT OUR ASS KICKED FUCK THOSE BARBARIANS FOR BEATING US WAAAH I FEEL LIKE SHIT " when I read it in the raw. I thought he was probably saying something kind of touching when I saw the raw ().

Also this chapter confirms that Tian Wu survived his fight with NiTian. He got real lucky.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, I agree
> 
> I wasn't expected Zi Ri's rant at the end to amount too "WAAAAH WE GOT OUR ASS KICKED FUCK THOSE BARBARIANS FOR BEATING US WAAAH I FEEL LIKE SHIT " when I read it in the raw. I thought he was probably saying something kind of touching when I saw the raw ().
> 
> Also this chapter confirms that Tian Wu survived his fight with NiTian. He got real lucky.




Let's go a chapter back if you mind.




after that














Tell me your opinion about this. As i said in one of my posts, you can't hate Wu Geng.

You can't hate him. 


The author seriously knows how to make a quality main hero. He knows it. 

As simple as that.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 23, 2014)

Delsin said:


> Let's go a chapter back if you mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts were reading it is that whole boo hoo line looked weird as hell in chinese and I knew it was gonna come out looking funny. I could sort of tell though that he was about to make a decision that would cost Ah Lan's life for the greater good though 

As for liking Ah Gou, funny enough, a few of my friends that read the series actually hate him.

Such madness


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

:uvalaugh

They hate Wu Geng? His spoiled brat version? Or his current one?

Because if they hate his grown up version then they are mad for sure.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 23, 2014)

Delsin said:


> :uvalaugh
> 
> They hate Wu Geng? His spoiled brat version? Or his current one?
> 
> Because if they hate his grown up version then they are mad for sure.



Both 

Well his kid version is fine but the grown up one tut.

They don't seem to like his *ahem* "confident" nature as well as his "special" way of words at times


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh wow. 

Delete them and find some new friends then.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 23, 2014)

I am a merciful person


----------



## Delsin (Mar 23, 2014)

I see, i see.


----------



## Enryu (Mar 23, 2014)

Wu Geng finally got the throne he deserves  

Seriously, this guy is a boss


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 23, 2014)

Kind of assumed this was going to be the final big fight of the series....but apparently it is going to keep going  100 year time skip incoming?


----------



## Roman (Mar 24, 2014)

Enryu said:


> Wu Geng finally got the throne he deserves
> 
> Seriously, this guy is a boss



I laughed so hard  typical of Wu Geng to make that kind of childish request out of someone.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Kind of assumed this was going to be the final big fight of the series....but apparently it is going to keep going  100 year time skip incoming?



I doubt it. Something tells me Shen Yen/Pan Gu are gonna attack the Dark Ones much sooner, or even play a trick on them by giving them some really depraved piece of land that's not much better than hell.


----------



## Santí (Mar 24, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> As for liking Ah Gou, funny enough, a few of my friends that read the series actually hate him.



This is heresy.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2014)

Sant? said:


> This is heresy.



Erin is one of them smh

You must teach her a lesson to accept the great lord Ah Gou


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not a big Wu Geng fan.


There, I said it


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)

Cromer said:


> I'm not a big Wu Geng fan.
> 
> 
> There, I said it


----------



## Tian (Mar 24, 2014)

Sypher you've got a right bunch of friends if they don't like Wu Geng, tbh i wasn't so much of a fan at one point but to be honest you can not like him as a person but love him as a character  The fact is that alot of people were disillusioned that Wu Geng was a typical main character during the first half of the skirmish on God Domain but when he actually got into fighting and getting proper dialogue time, people saw he was still the same opportunist out for himself!  I loved Wu Geng ever since he got back dialogue time. I loved him even more when he called Shen Yen on his shit, unfortunately the other Dark One's didn't agree :/ When reading that in the Raw i wasn't sure what was happening  I thought that Shen Yen made a much better piece treaty than that tbh. 100 years is nothing, considering the life span of gods and dark ones.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)

Tian supports Wu Geng. True facts.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)

Sharogy is like Shen Yen. Watching always in the shadows and posts when he decides to.

Post brah.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2014)

Wu Geng is like the classic hero, gets stronger, survives death, royalty, kick ass attitude.

Whats not to love!


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)

Btw have you noticed this? 




And by _coincidence_ Wu Geng looks almost like him. 




It's like a fucking hint. You get it?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 24, 2014)

all male characters and even fodders in fsj have the same abs 

but seriously tho, bai cai is best waifu 



god tier 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Um gods can live much longer then that, I believe the oldest we know of right now is Elder Shen who is over 1000 years old.




he's called elder for a reason 
other than him most gods should abide by the rule


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)

LolBoshi. 

Zhui Rui will have Bai Cai and Wu Geng will have Ah Lan. You will see.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 24, 2014)

Bai Long >>


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)

Now Sables brought an ancient god tier waifu.

Not fair.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 24, 2014)

Delsin said:


> LolBoshi.
> 
> Zhui Rui will have Bai Cai and Wu Geng will have Ah Lan. You will see.







Sabl?s said:


> Bai Long >>



that goes without saying


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Bai Long >>



Listen to this guy. He knows what he's talking about.



ClandestineSchemer said:


> More importantly, a hundred years would be around the max human lifespan.
> 
> Shen Yen might just have said fuck it and decided to wait for Wu Geng to simply die off.



I don't think Shen Yen is gonna wait for that long. Who knows, 100 years may still be enough time for the Dark Ones to recover. With Tian out of the way and the Dark Ones having lost their strongest generals and a large bulk of its forces, Shen Yen also made it so that their guard is lowered. He's made himself an opportunity to strike them without putting in a lot of effort, and he also knows Wu Geng can't beat him as he is now without the will of all the other Dark Ones.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 25, 2014)

You know, I just realized...I understand why the gods are different from the Ancient Gods of past (because they were remade into god/human hybrids and such) but what about the Dark Ones?

The Ancient Dark Ones were pretty gigantic people but more importantly, YongHeng Zhiye is still alive even to this day which seems to imply that the Ancient Dark Ones should also have an immortal lifespan as well. Though it seems he's the last surviving one and we don't know what happened to the rest of the Ancient Dark ones. The current dark ones don't appear to have that same kind of longevity and drastically changed in appearance compared to their ancient counterparts. What stimulated that sudden change with them to look less like giants with numerous arms and more humanoid in appearance.

Just what exactly are the Dark Ones in the end


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 25, 2014)

The ancient Dark Ones aren't around probably because the Gods killed them in the original war. Only a few must have survived hiding in Hell, like the one we saw (probably the last one).


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 25, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> The ancient Dark Ones aren't around probably because the Gods killed them in the original war. Only a few must have survived hiding in Hell, like the one we saw (probably the last one).



I doubt the drove them to near extinction though. It seemed like HunZhuo TianDi pulled back a significant amount of their group into hell before things got too dangerous for them once Hei Long showed up.

Actually though, I remember that NiTian said that the Dark Ones have continued to fight the gods over the last 100k years so perhaps at some point, the ancient dark ones once again started more uprisings until their numbers dwindled down to this point. The way YongHeng Zhiye is living now gives me the impression that he wanted to stay in hiding and avoid all the conflicts of the world from that point on for the most part.

Also on another random but related note, I forgot that he has foresight powers too. So he's a prophet as well


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2014)

we didn't get an explanation about how the dark ones turned that way, although we had quite a few chances to do so, like tian's or nitian's flashback.. even then nothing about them  was revealed and i think it will stay that way. 

guess living in hell for thousands of years changes your genes or something


----------



## Cromer (Mar 25, 2014)

Like Fu Yi! 

Also, I don't think normal human lifespan applies to Wu Geng. He's semi-divine, remember?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 25, 2014)

^He is like a double Human/god hybrid. 

So he will live longer i guess but not by a large amount.



Boshi said:


> all male characters and even fodders in fsj have the same abs
> 
> but seriously tho, bai cai is best waifu
> 
> ...



700+ years is quite the difference though, and it does not seem like he is in bad shape/health. Seeing as he is one of the stronger gods. 

It would be like a 200 year old man in are world still physically and mentally strong enough to kick your ass.

I guess its because he is the closest to the Ancient Gods.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2014)

yeah that's probably it. the transcendent vigor from the ancient gods inside shen yen is the strongest which is why he lived that long. it's so strong he basically is the same pang gu from 100k years.


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2014)

I always figured the Dark Ones became more humanoid as a result of the harsh living conditions in hell. Call them deformities with respect to the Dark Ones' usual physique. Such things happen even to humans especially who live in zones with higher levels of radioactivity. That's just a guess tho. Maybe we'll get more info later in the series.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 25, 2014)

Boshi said:


> we didn't get an explanation about how the dark ones turned that way, although we had quite a few chances to do so, like tian's or nitian's flashback.. even then nothing about them  was revealed and i think it will stay that way.
> 
> guess living in hell for thousands of years changes your genes or something



Growing up in a shitty environment stunts your growth

The current dark ones reflect 100,000 years of malnutrition and enviormental toxins


----------



## Space (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry guys for going off topic all of a sudden, but is there anyone else who thinks that Wu Geng and co are being fooled big time by the gods? And by that I mean really BIG time?

I'll explain what I mean.

Remember the very first chapter, where the same messenger told Wu Geng's father to go and conquer the north? But he refused, which started the whole mess for Wu Geng? Well, it seems (at least to me) that the gods have now sent his son Wu Geng to do the job, only now with the Dark Ones' army. Wu Geng said it himself, the foreign land already has a master. They have to work for it, which means they have to drive away the current emperor/ruler and make their land their own.

They have been fooled so bad by the gods with this treaty and all... The gods may have lost the war, but they still got the one thing with which the story had started with.

Wish I could make a gif where Wu Geng's father was watching the war going all Yes! Yes! Wahoo! Go son of mine! Only to facepalm himself at the end.


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2014)

Wouldn't he have gotten the Emperor Wu (the guy who replaced Zi Shou) to do that by now? I'd have thought the gods would much sooner trust someone who willingly submits to their rulings than a weakened band of former rebels. However, you may be on to something. That emperor Wu is now doing what Zi Shou had done and Shen Yen is tricking Wu Geng and the Dark Ones into ousting him.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 25, 2014)

Was this the last chapter of FSJ II?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2014)

still got 4 to go


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm surprised we have that much left. That chapter really felt like an ending.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 25, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Remember the very first chapter, where the same messenger told Wu Geng's father to go and conquer the north? But he refused, which started the whole mess for Wu Geng? Well, it seems (at least to me) that the gods have now sent his son Wu Geng to do the job, only now with the Dark Ones' army. Wu Geng said it himself, the foreign land already has a master. They have to work for it, which means they have to drive away the current emperor/ruler and make their land their own.



Well the only reason they wanted that expedition in the first place was to secure more manpower in order to have more humans mine the blood stones and that was all Tian's whims. The new gods shouldn't care about mining them anymore.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm looking forward to see what other powerful humans besides Zi Yu and Li Jing can do.

The guy that learned smelting aura from Li Jing and is currently hanging out with Gui Mu, the ruler of this kingdom they are headed to (I'm assuming he's no pushover), and probably Emperor Wu (he didn't seem to have anything special but after seeing the Gods fight Zi Shou he must have tried to catch up somehow). 

Human pride, baby. Can't let Gods and Dark Ones steal all the focus.


----------



## Space (Mar 25, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Wouldn't he have gotten the Emperor Wu (the guy who replaced Zi Shou) to do that by now? I'd have thought the gods would much sooner trust someone who willingly submits to their rulings than a weakened band of former rebels. However, you may be on to something. That emperor Wu is now doing what Zi Shou had done and Shen Yen is tricking Wu Geng and the Dark Ones into ousting him.



Maybe, though I don't remember that was stated. And yup, that would be a fun twist later in the story if Shen Yen told Wu Geng to conquer the south.



Sphyer said:


> Well the only reason they wanted that expedition in the first place was to secure more manpower in order to have more humans mine the blood stones and that was all Tian's whims. The new gods shouldn't care about mining them anymore.



Hmmm... didn't Shen Yen just mention that the blood stones were the real treasure that had to be protected and are required for the restoration of ancient god power? I bet they still need more of them. Since the Dark Ones need a place, what will happen to the people that are driven away? Send them to the south perhaps?

But regardless, I just think it's poetic that the end of this part has a direct link with the first chapter. Something along the lines of gods are still superior to humans even if they won, and that humans will still do what gods told them to do even if they have just been granted freedom.


----------



## Tian (Mar 25, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> You know, I just realized...I understand why the gods are different from the Ancient Gods of past (because they were remade into god/human hybrids and such) but what about the Dark Ones?
> 
> The Ancient Dark Ones were pretty gigantic people but more importantly, YongHeng Zhiye is still alive even to this day which seems to imply that the Ancient Dark Ones should also have an immortal lifespan as well. Though it seems he's the last surviving one and we don't know what happened to the rest of the Ancient Dark ones. The current dark ones don't appear to have that same kind of longevity and drastically changed in appearance compared to their ancient counterparts. What stimulated that sudden change with them to look less like giants with numerous arms and more humanoid in appearance.
> 
> Just what exactly are the Dark Ones in the end


Sypher if you had gone to the trouble of reading my theory as regards to race in Feng Shen Ji about a month or so ago you mightn't be asking these questions! 


*Spoiler*: _Theory Time_ 





Tian said:


> I've got a theory as regards the races of Feng Shen Ji. I think Humans are the most powerful or, more accurately, have the potential to be the most powerful race of the races shown in the series. As we know they in subservience to the gods but when they are introduced to forms of energy they adapt to them quiet quickly and the level of energy they pump out and the potential for their abilities increase throughout the series. Hei Long, An Ancient God, used them to perpetuate a Psuedo-God(The Gods) species, using the vitality of humanity to create the current Gods, taking the inefficient expenditure of energy within a period of 80-100 years and efficiently channeling that vitality into extending there life to 300-500 years and allowing them to use divine power but effectively stopping their ability to exponentially grow and evolve in space of continuity of live and their divine power. I think the Ancient Dark Ones did something similar but due to the similarities between smelting aura, an ability that humans have the ability to manipulate, and Spiritualizing, the transition worked smoother, allowing for stronger fighters. The Similarity i refer to is the igniting of the soul, which  was evident of when Zi Yu stated the ignition of his soul to try and defeat Er Chan. The premise' of Smelting Aura Techniques and Dark Arts are the same in some respects.
> 
> The crucial difference is that humans don't have to bond their soul to the weapon they create but merely shape the smelting aura and pump their energy and soul power into the object afterwards. From what i can tell the dark ones are raised with their weapons as they are a by-product of themselves from a very young age, as you can see from young NiTian Erxing carrying a blade in the same proportion to himself as the blade was in proportion to him during the war with the gods. Dark Ones Share their Soul with another vessel for their lifetime and although they live longer than humans, they have shorter lifetimes than The Gods. As evident from the growth of NiTian Erxing in such a relatively short period of time. Another snippet of evidence to suggest the similarities and compatibility is QiongXiong's transference of soul to Zi Yu and he was able to use it immediately. Back to my initial point, because of the similarities, the bridges were more easily crossed and it made for better quality as regards to fighters. Prove of this is in how Each General of the Dark Ones was capable of holding a fight between them and between 4-7 great gods at a time. Each respective race has their prized fighters but once a again, even though the gods can produce quantity, the dark ones produce quality in the form of NiTian Erxing and QiongXiong who were capable at full power to take on the sage kings. QiongXiong is completely speculative but considering he ignited Hei Longs fighting spirit, i think he would've been able to defeat a sage king(not necessarily Zhen Chan but you get my drift).
> 
> ...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 25, 2014)

Any chance we will get Two chapters to celebrate Season 3


----------



## Sharogy (Mar 25, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Any chance we will get Two chapters to celebrate Season 3



No, but maybe a week break for the Team instead ~!  


PS: Another one bites the hammer,,,


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 26, 2014)

Sharogy said:


> *No, but maybe a week break for the Team instead* ~!
> 
> 
> PS: Another one bites the hammer,,,



I would actually be fine with that. 

When was the last time you guys took a extended break?


----------



## Tian (Mar 27, 2014)

Sharogy we need 100 cc's of raws stat, before we flatline! Get the crashcart!


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2014)

Tian said:


> Sypher if you had gone to the trouble of reading my theory as regards to race in Feng Shen Ji about a month or so ago you mightn't be asking these questions!



I do remember reading it though it had slipped my mind but it was an interesting read.

Humans certainly contain alot of potential than most expect with how well they can adapt to all kinds of different powers.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Though I must say that when it comes to Smelting Aura, I'm going to be curious to see what kind of interesting things we learn about it during the smelting arc in season 3. It's been one of the more interesting things I've wondered about in the series.


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 27, 2014)

Spoilers time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











1) Seems a new tag team is created, Wu Geng and Phoenix Shi Xing


2) Shen Yen/Pan Gu getting assmad :hestonlaugh


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 27, 2014)

Solid Dealb said:


> Spoilers time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Bless your soul for these spoilers 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Fuck yeah, I've been waiting for this tag team for a long time !

Ne Zha's back in action too.

Shen Yen, you better have something up your sleeve cause at this point, you're about to get demolished


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Dat tag team, indeed.

Knowing what a tricky cunt Shen Yen is, i am sure he got something to already counter that shit.


----------



## Tian (Mar 27, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I do remember reading it though it had slipped my mind but it was an interesting read.
> 
> Humans certainly contain alot of potential than most expect with how well they can adapt to all kinds of different powers.
> 
> ...


My point exactly!  

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I agree, i want to know the real ins and outs of smelting aura, and i'm glad Li Jing will get alot more importance in the story along with his family. Alot of development seems to happen during this time.






Solid Dealb said:


> Spoilers time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Can i ask where you find these, because these people seem way ahead of DM5 
[SPOILER="Raw Talk]Its about time there was a family re-union! Consider that if Xin Yue is his Mother, that would make the two of them Cousins! Time to wreck by the looks of things. Now things will get heated with the dragons supposedly down for the count.[/SPOILER]


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 30, 2014)

New Scan is out : this Ichigo should be stronger than his SS counterpart


----------



## Sablés (Mar 30, 2014)

Saw this coming a mile away.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, at least for this country Ah Gou is far worse than the Gods (that left them alone since they didn't have the stones).

There were some gorgeous pages art-wise in this chapter.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, becoming a conqueror doesn't seem like a good path to peaceful living.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 30, 2014)

Yup, it was predictable from the moment they said his uncle didn't approve.
Zi Yu could have just talked to Wu Geng about this. 
He would have probably listened to his uncles suggestions.

Did anyone notice just how much difference there was in Wu Gengs facial lines depending on the panel?
I had trouble telling it was him, during some of the close ups.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 30, 2014)

Zi Yu will probably still talk, he just walked out and returned now because he wanted to make a dramatic entry.


----------



## convict (Mar 30, 2014)

Ah Gou has the best quotes.

Chief: "You have come to our homes with spears in your hands. What is it you want?"
Ah Gou: "Well from now on this is no longer your home. I'm here to tell you that it is time to get lost."


----------



## Santí (Mar 30, 2014)

What is Zi Yu doing? Ah Gou is in the middle of glorious conquest


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 30, 2014)

Uncle Zi Yu needs to give his nephew some of his wise guidance


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2014)

convict said:


> Ah Gou has the best quotes.
> 
> Chief: "You have come to our homes with spears in your hands. What is it you want?"
> Ah Gou: "Well from now on this is no longer your home. I'm here to tell you that it is time to get lost."



RESIST YOUR MUM!


----------



## The End (Mar 30, 2014)

Interesting chapter. Looks like Ah Gou might not be ready to rule quite yet.

Really loved the art in this chapter, the war elephants and central plains just have a really good feel to me.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 30, 2014)

Sant? said:


> What is Zi Yu doing? Ah Gou is in the middle of glorious conquest



Wu Geng is in need of a spanking.

There is no honoru in taking from others like some savage


----------



## Stannis (Mar 30, 2014)

fuck yeah i always wanted to see how wu geng can fare against zi yu since they came back from the smelting aura world
aka uncle zi yu kicking his ass and showing him who's the real boss here   


resist ur mom  fucking lmao


----------



## Santí (Mar 30, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Wu Geng is in need of a spanking.
> 
> There is no honoru in taking from others like some savage




*Spoiler*: _You shame our king_ 



"To win, but not destroy? To conquer, but not humiliate? That is what true conquest is!"


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2014)

Zi Yu?! What are you doing?!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 31, 2014)

This is to be expected i mean its not like the Dark ones can offer them treasures or shit in exchange for land. 

They have to take it by force like pretty much every nation in history in real life and this manga has probably done, and Wu Geng knows this. I doubt he is going to step aside, so i think we are going to get some Wu Geng Vs Zi yu action.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2014)

Dark ones getting greedy.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 31, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Dark ones getting greedy.



Led by Wu geng the Conqueror


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2014)

Acquire freedom from Gods,

enslave other humans. 

I like where this comic is heading.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 31, 2014)

Wu geng riding on that War Elephant was pretty bad ass i must say.

Also Wu Geng was a prince, why was he not taught how to read? I mean he was a pre-teen before all this shit went done so he should been getting taught for a few years right?


----------



## Raviene (Mar 31, 2014)

well he was a snob entitled asshole of a price before...maybe he couldn't be bothered being taught 
... i blame the parents 

this chapter left a bad taste in my mouth since it kind of reminds you of how the native americans , aztecs, etc being conquered by the "strong"...

...but then again it's hypocrisy at it's best because if the author just mentioned that they were conquered in a month and no other details provided, i honestly would not have a problem with it


----------



## Babby (Mar 31, 2014)

Dat Zi Yu about to stop the conquest.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 31, 2014)

^lol hes stopping shit. 

If Wu Geng wont fight him the other dark ones will.


----------



## convict (Mar 31, 2014)

Zi Yu with his current strength should be able to give a good fight to all the remaining generals at the same time if Ah Gou doesn't fight him.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 31, 2014)

convict said:


> Zi Yu with his current strength should be able to give a good fight to all the remaining generals at the same time if Ah Gou doesn't fight him.




Pretty much, doesn't seem like any among them are close to unleashing the own limit break from what we've seen.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 31, 2014)

"resist your mom" 



zi yu vs wu geng ???!!?!?!?!


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2014)

Zi Yu breaking away from the group is understandable. Wu Geng is acting no differently from the gods he just fought at this point. That doesn't really surprise me tho, since I always figured that Wu Geng would be just the same if not worse than Tian if it came down to saving Bai Cai or reviving her. This chapter proves he's potentially worse as a matter of fact since Tian never really seemed to care for anything other than Bai Long. What's even more surprising is the Dark Ones. One would think they would understand what it's like to drive a weaker people from their homes, yet here they are doing exactly what Tian did to them. So many controversies in this chapter


----------



## Space (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, I agree this chapter makes Wu Geng and the Dark Ones the real primitive tribe, not able to understand the difference between what's your right and what's evil.

Just because some Gods promised you land that they don't even own, doesn't mean you just gained the right to take the tribes' land by force. That would mean they actually recognize the Gods' Supremacy and Rule. Wu Geng and co should've been smarter and demanded a large piece of the Gods' territory as their new home.

Although this way of writing the story makes a story advance, it's illogical and feels forced to the point of breaking the characters' principles and values. Wu Geng had always loathed dictators and unjust, but he's now the one ruling by force.


----------



## D T (Mar 31, 2014)

@Kevin, the Gods rule over this world. Meaning, if the God gives them something, the tribe should either agree with them or fight the God. And I didn't see them fighting shit. You can be like Wu geng and his kingdom and fight the God, but what the God says about their domain still applies.


----------



## Space (Mar 31, 2014)

D T said:


> @Kevin, the Gods rule over this world. Meaning, if the God gives them something, the tribe should either agree with them or fight the God. And I didn't see them fighting shit. You can be like Wu geng and his kingdom and fight the God, but what the God says about their domain still applies.



I disagree. The world does not belong to the Gods, even if they claim it does. None of the tribes ever signed anything with the gods agreeing to anything about them yielding to the gods. Thus, one can't give away something that does not belong to them, be they gods or not. Also, one can't receive such a thing if it can't be given away, like Wu Geng and co receiving the land. Wu Geng and co are completely out of line and I have Zi Yu supporting my view.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2014)

The never-ending cycle of enslavement .


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2014)

D T said:


> @Kevin, the Gods rule over this world. Meaning, if the God gives them something, the tribe should either agree with them or fight the God. And I didn't see them fighting shit. You can be like Wu geng and his kingdom and fight the God, but what the God says about their domain still applies.



As Kevin said, none of the tribes, or any human civilization in FSJ have actually signed any contract with the gods as tho humans are merely tenants and gods are their landlords. If the land the tribes reside in really did belong to the gods, Wu Geng and the Dark Ones wouldn't be fighting them right now because the gods would've just told them to make room. What Wu Geng and the Dark Ones are doing right now is conquering a lesser people no differently from the gods ruling over them by way of power and fear.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2014)

convict said:


> Zi Yu with his current strength should be able to give a good fight to all the remaining generals at the same time if Ah Gou doesn't fight him.



Dude is blind, and this is not one piece where people got CoO.

Thats not to say he still can't fight but he should be considerably weakened.



Kevintju said:


> Yeah, I agree this chapter makes Wu Geng and the Dark Ones the real primitive tribe, not able to understand the difference between what's your right and what's evil.
> 
> Just because some Gods promised you land that they don't even own, doesn't mean you just gained the right to take the tribes' land by force. That would mean they actually recognize the Gods' Supremacy and Rule. Wu Geng and co should've been smarter and demanded a large piece of the Gods' territory as their new home.
> 
> Although this way of writing the story makes a story advance, it's illogical and feels forced to the point of breaking the characters' principles and values. Wu Geng had always loathed dictators and unjust, but he's now the one ruling by force.



Honestly the only ones who deserve to have proper claim over any land are the now gone Ancient Gods and The Dark ones, as they are the first two intelligent beings who ruled presumably the mass majority of the world.  You know until they were pushed back into hell.



Freedan said:


> As Kevin said, none of the tribes, or any human civilization in FSJ have actually signed any contract with the gods as tho humans are merely tenants and gods are their landlords. If the land the tribes reside in really did belong to the gods, Wu Geng and the Dark Ones wouldn't be fighting them right now because the gods would've just told them to make room. *What Wu Geng and the Dark Ones are doing right now is conquering a lesser people no differently from the gods ruling over them by way of power and fear.*



The gods treated the dark ones and humans like shit, and in terms of humans a large number of them were slaves.

They are just kicking them out of the area not making them slaves or even killing a lot of them, no different then im sure the local tribal clans themselves do to each other. Actually they probably kill the other tribes clan members if they do defeat them.

Edit: To be clear im not trying to say what they are doing is morally right but um the dark ones have been living in hell for like a long ass time. They need land and someone else is just going to have to move the fuck out. The gods are not leaving, so that leaves some human occupied land somewhere. 

Now in a perfect world they could find a place where they can live together with humans, but this is not a perfect world and i think the Dark ones want a place for themselves regardless.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2014)

wer'e all blind


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 1, 2014)

Solidarity with Zi Yu.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2014)

I actually forgot how bad Tians Divine skill messed up ZI Yu. 

Its nice that all of naruto forums are also now blind to show respect to his efforts


----------



## Cromer (Apr 1, 2014)

NF got Blinded. Blinded by the White Wall


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Oh shit, the summary, Sharogy posted o_O

So Shen Yen finally dies the pathetic death he deserves. Shi Xing also dies as well (but he has the mark of death so he should be reborn at some point again. Makes sense his body finally perished since his phoenix power was draining his transcendent vigor and only his strong emotions for revenge kept him going. But this isn't even the most surprising thing. After Shi Xing tells Wu Geng that it's up to him to deal with the whole God matter...quoting Sharogy



			
				Sharogy on EG Scans said:
			
		

> Only now did Ah Gou realize the weight of Shi Xing's last word, for it was not the end, it was the beginning. As he looked up to the still standing blood spear, sky turned dark, shadowing the entire crystal mountain, a force of monochrome, unparalled to any other, sent chills down his spine. He instinctively knew... that he... had to be... Tian!!.



It looks like Tian is back


----------



## Tian (Apr 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



OMFG WTF Awe-mazing! Just when i thought things were taking a turn for the worst with the series finishing, Tian is Back! Best Chapter so far, seriously. Shen Yen Dies and The master of Feng Shen Ji is back to crush all life on the planet. 

Sypher, the thing is that the last time he was that badlty burned, it take him almost a year to regenerate.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Man Shen Yen is pathetic I was hoping he would at least manage to put up some of what a fight against them but he went down in 2 chapters.

So glad that Tian isn't dead Shen Yen just sealed him I had suspected as much ever since the chapter where Tian was shown too be in Shen Yen's crystal thing.

Kind of annoyed that he had Shi Xing and Huang Long die right before Tian shows up though as I was hoping too see Tian finally get too see his son and have a reunion between Tian and the rest of the Ancient God's since they seemed too be close before Pan Gu fucked everything up.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 4, 2014)

Now the full raw out on DM5 



Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Looks like It's really going to be him. Preview of the next chapter cover shows his face 

It may take some time but if that's the case, it might hint that there will be another small timeskip. Actually, now that I think about it, Wu Geng has deal with his whole issue of his soul being taken away by YongHeng Zhiye since he made a deal with him to give him his in a year if he revived Bai Cai. Around the same time it too Shi Xing to revive last time 






Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw talk_ 



I know right ?

Everytime Shi Xing gets a chance to meet his father, something prevents him too 

I mean they can't seriously end the series without the two of them not ever meeting or else that whole potentially interesting dynamic there could be some really huge wasted potential.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2014)

this

So it begins!


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 4, 2014)

Ah Gou really let the power get to him. He already sees himself as a great emperor and conqueror.

On the other hand those tribes probably kill each other off on a weekly basis, so who cares.
 Bring on the  empire of the dark ones.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 4, 2014)

HORY SHIT I'M HYPED AS FUCK!!!

man wu geng is really getting ahead of himself  



did nitian's power make him hit puberty or something


----------



## Stannis (Apr 4, 2014)

oh and happy birthday eg. keep it strong 

can we get the last page cleaned in celebration


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 4, 2014)

Boshi said:


> did nitian's power made him hit puberty or something




Not surprising for him to start becoming a man.
Ah Gou did meld with Nitians soul, which is an extract of  100% pure manliness.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 4, 2014)

Pleasent surprise release 

Looks like Zi Yu's going to have to teach Wu Geng some painful lessons again 

Also isn't that new chick with Zi Yu (Xia Shu) the same chick that Zi Yu was with (I guess married?) and working on a farm with in one of Zhen Chans dreams?

At first I thought in was Da Ji but seems like it isn't.







Compare her to...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Looks to me like they're the same people. Also noticed that in the last picture I linked, she mentioned Zi Yu leaving her again to go back to the capital of shang which would imply that the last time he saw her was right before the start of the series when he went to help his brother out against the gods. Plus that chick was also from the Foreign Domain (which they're in right now).

Interesting


----------



## Morglay (Apr 4, 2014)

So... Being weak is by default righteous? Zi-Yu's dogma seems about as stable as a castle made of sand.


----------



## convict (Apr 4, 2014)

^That clearly isn't the main reason. Being weak and _unfairly oppressed_ is his cause to fight for them.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 4, 2014)

This was a great chapter.

Although I wonder if Zi Yu was not friends with the natives would he fight wu geng over it?


----------



## Morglay (Apr 4, 2014)

convict said:


> ^That clearly isn't the main reason. Being weak and _unfairly oppressed_ is his cause to fight for them.



At no point did he include: "unfairly oppressed".


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Pleasent surprise release
> 
> Looks like Zi Yu's going to have to teach Wu Geng some painful lessons again
> 
> ...




Wild area?

Guess you can say he had, 

Jungle Fever














YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2014)

sorry im drunk


Any good fan art for this series available?


----------



## Drakor (Apr 5, 2014)

Boshi said:


> HORY SHIT I'M HYPED AS FUCK!!!
> 
> man wu geng is really getting ahead of himself
> 
> ...


IIRC Nitian had some ancient Dark One inside his soul, and then he split that soul with Wu Geng...so maybe its that entity which is corrupting him?


----------



## convict (Apr 5, 2014)

Morglay said:


> At no point did he include: "unfairly oppressed".



If you need everything spelled out for you and can't even derive this much I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## Roman (Apr 5, 2014)

Morglay said:


> At no point did he include: "unfairly oppressed".





Please do tell how it is that they are being "fairly" oppressed here. Those people haven't done a single thing to offend the Dark Ones or anyone else. The the Dark Ones need a place to live doesn't mean another people have to be driven out of a place that's been their home for more than just a few centuries. Nvm that oppression is never fair to begin with.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2014)

Wu Geng is just being a dick, they can all co-exist peacefully despite Wu Geng insisting that being met on the fields suggests otherwise, Zi Yu has told him as much.

Maybe Zi Yu can make him see the light, even if at the moment Zi Yu can't.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 5, 2014)

The  tribes  dont even coexist peacefully with each other so expecting  them to welcome a massive amount of unknown people of a different speciecs to their lands seems like a fairy tail to me, but this is a fictonal story so anything can happen.

Why do I have the feeling that Zi yus walking stick is not just a normal stick, wu geng better watch out lol.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't get why "tribes fight each other anyways" would make it OK for Wu Geng to invade and imprison them all. The United States fight wars, that doesn't mean it's OK to invade the US and throw the citizens into cages and setting up shop in the place.

Now, if it's true the Dark Ones will die if they don't conquer, fine, it's legit they try to conquer, but the foreigners are still not bad guys and they still don't deserve it. And even though Wu Geng claims people are dying when they wait, all we see are healthy Dark Ones hanging around in camp... Maybe if we were shown Dark Ones starving or sick it would be easier to relate to their case, but from what we see it's hard to think taking a couple weeks trying to negociate or force them to help would be so hard.
And Wu Geng didn't even try to talk. He didn't try to beg or threaten them into coexisting or giving them a piece of land, all he did was bring in an army, conquer, and not kill them, which is better than nothing but not Dalai Lama material either. He didn't even send an emissary or explain the situation, just the army straight up.

And going further back, Wu Geng screwed up by acknowledging that the Gods could give them that land despite being lived in by sovereign people... When he did that, he recognized that the Gods had authority over earth and the humans.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 5, 2014)

His first interaction with the tribes were already immediately hostile and he should have tried a much more diplomatic approach and trying to form some kind of peace/co existence with them in some way. Zi Yu is right that he didn't outweigh all the options because he was completely focused on his and his own groups well being that he cast aside the thoughts of the others.

Just goes to show that he will needs more time to learn what it means to be a leader.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 5, 2014)

He never stated he would fight for the oppressed, simply the weak. Could just as easily be taken for war mongering as it could freedom fighting. Reasoning behind that: "Hmm, easiest way to find strong opponents? I know! Fight for the weaker side. Now I can fight all the strong people I like. Muhahaha." Zi Yu is obviously the final villain.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 5, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I don't get why "tribes fight each other anyways" would make it OK for Wu Geng to invade and imprison them all. The United States fight wars, that doesn't mean it's OK to invade the US and throw the citizens into cages and setting up shop in the place.
> 
> Now, if it's true the Dark Ones will die if they don't conquer, fine, it's legit they try to conquer, but the foreigners are still not bad guys and they still don't deserve it. And even though Wu Geng claims people are dying when they wait, all we see are healthy Dark Ones hanging around in camp... Maybe if we were shown Dark Ones starving or sick it would be easier to relate to their case, but from what we see it's hard to think taking a couple weeks trying to negociate or force them to help would be so hard.
> And Wu Geng didn't even try to talk. He didn't try to beg or threaten them into coexisting or giving them a piece of land, all he did was bring in an army, conquer, and not kill them, which is better than nothing but not Dalai Lama material either. He didn't even send an emissary or explain the situation, just the army straight up.
> ...



The thing is this is not about whats morally right to the dark ones or wu geng. The dark ones and wu geng are not happy but they are doing what they got to do. Humans\gods got there land its time for the dark ones to take back a little of what they lost before humans could even say hello.

Trying to take lands besides these could very well cause another war with the gods that could wipe them out. If their was some massive land with no one living in it im sure they would live there but of course if such a place existed im sure the gods would tell them to go stay there. As all they care about is keeping their shit. Someone has to make room in this case its these guys.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2014)

Except Zi Yu has suggested it's logistically possible for both groups to coexist peacefully assumably without creating overpopulation or rapid depletion of resources.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 5, 2014)

WAD said:


> Except Zi Yu has suggested it's logistically possible for both groups to coexist peacefully assumably without creating overpopulation or rapid depletion of resources.



Of course there is room for more people but then it goes to.

Do the dark ones want to have land of their own or share it? Do the various tribes want to share the land. Can the dark ones live peacefully knowing all the natives want them gone, cause if they do share the land it will be just becase they know the dark ones cant be defeated so might as well compromise. 

Is that a nation the dark ones or natives would be ok with? I doubt it, the dark ones themselves have yet to show any problems with sending them packing.


----------



## Enryu (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't think it would be that hard for them to compromise and share the land. The Dark ones just want some land, preferably for themselves, but I don't think they would have anything against the tribes if they actually tried to coexist. As for the overpopulation/source depletion problems, ehh... I guess they could just deal with it when the time comes.


----------



## Roman (Apr 5, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The thing is this is not about whats morally right to the dark ones or wu geng. The dark ones and wu geng are not happy but they are doing *what they got to do*. Humans\gods got there land its time for the dark ones to take back a little of what they lost before humans could even say hello.
> 
> Trying to take lands besides these could very well cause another war with the gods that could wipe them out. If their was some massive land with no one living in it im sure they would live there but of course if such a place existed im sure the gods would tell them to go stay there. As all they care about is keeping their shit. Someone has to make room in this case its these guys.



What they have to do is find land. Whether it is done by forcing or co-operating with the natives is their choice. The ones who told them to conquer land from the natives were the gods. For a people who just tried to kill them all, it's ironic that "what they have to do" is what the gods want them to do. What I mean is that they're just doing this because the gods gave them their blessing and haven't considered alternative options of their own. 

It's all well and good to say that the Dark Ones are trying to take what is rightfully theirs, but that was one generation of Dark Ones. This generation has never lived anywhere aside from hell, nor is it likely the land they're taking ever belonged to them in the first place. Hence the term foreigners being designated to them. It implies these lands are outside those where the gods, dark ones and later humans resided.

It's understandable that the Dark Ones need a place to stay, but even your argument still doesn't justify what they're doing to the natives. Even tho the Dark Ones are a much older race than humans, the natives they're pushing out have lived in those lands for much longer than this generation of Dark Ones, for starters, and going by what Zi Yu is saying, there are hardly any fights between the tribes, and Baioqing also confirms this. If nothing else, a diplomatic cooperation between the natives and a newly arrived third party could help connect all the tribes better. The Dark Ones always prided itself in accepting anyone, regardless of their race. Wu Geng, Bai Cai and even the Fallen Gods being part of their group ought to be evidence of this.


----------



## Space (Apr 5, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The thing is this is not about whats morally right to the dark ones or wu geng. The dark ones and wu geng are not happy but they are doing what they got to do. Humans\gods got there land its time for the dark ones to take back a little of what they lost before humans could even say hello.
> 
> Trying to take lands besides these could very well cause another war with the gods that could wipe them out. If their was some massive land with no one living in it im sure they would live there but of course if such a place existed im sure the gods would tell them to go stay there. As all they care about is keeping their shit. Someone has to make room in this case its these guys.


Morality does matter in this case. The Dark Ones have been complaining about the Gods forcing and oppressing them and in the same way humans were forced to be slaves. Wu Geng's and the Dark Ones' reason to fight the gods is to be freed from oppression, because it's unfair - just for being weaker. They want to have the same rights and freedom as the Gods, like anyone else. And yet, they are now treating the tribes as if they are lower than they are.

Saying the Dark Ones got to do what they got to do... well Tian did the same thing with gathering bloodstones. Don't tell me you think Tian was righteous in his decision to enslave the humans? It's 1 thing to understand his action, but it's another to agree with him.

So it's time for the Dark Ones to get something back, sure, but does that mean they can do that at all costs? Becoming all cocky and disregarding other people's freedom. Like others here have said, they could try to co-exist, but they never even gave it a thought.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Of course there is room for more people but then it goes to.
> 
> Do the dark ones want to have land of their own or share it? Do the various tribes want to share the land. Can the dark ones live peacefully knowing all the natives want them gone, cause if they do share the land it will be just becase they know the dark ones cant be defeated so might as well compromise.
> 
> Is that a nation the dark ones or natives would be ok with? I doubt it, the dark ones themselves have yet to show any problems with sending them packing.


The way you described the above is like Wu Geng and the Dark Ones would be threatening the tribes and won't take no for an answer. The Tribes would be fully in their right to refuse their request and Wu Geng and co would had to respect their decision.

Everyone has wishes, needs, dreams or just things they simply want, but that does not mean they gain the right to just take it from anybody.
If my gf stole all my money, I can't just steal something back from a stranger and justify it by saying "but I just lost everything I have, so I have the right to take it from anybody". I could try and take it back from my gf via the legal system (and possibly an insurance), but that's about it. I could _ask_ people to give me provide me some help, but I can't threaten them. That would just be wrong.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2014)

When I say morals is not the thing I mean its not a major factor in the actions of wu geng or the dark ones. Not everything in ones life is dictated by what you believe to be right or wrong. Wu geng/dark ones are not pretending to be saints just doing what they think needs to be done. Their piroity is establishing a stable and happy nation of dark ones, not being nice to humans and letting them keep there land.

The dark ones\wu geng are not stupid. If they wanted to share land with the natives they would of at least mentioned it, but nobody on either side has even mentioned it. Thats not to say such a thing is impossible, as I think thats actually what they are going to do in the end, but I think its obvious the dark ones want land to call their own, as its been said multiple times they want to make a nation of dark ones. 

I know these are different mangas but the guys over in the kingdom section seem to give little shits about all the invading all the nations do to each other, but when Wu Geng kicks some guys out of their land(like im sure his great father did, all that prosperity they had did not come free) all hell breaks loose  perhaps the kingdom guys have no soul.

Anyway what they are doing is not a good moral action, but hey I have not lived in hell for a extended period of time. Just like i give a pass for starving people that steal food, if your people have been living in hell for hundreds of thousands of years, I give you free pass to get you some land my friends. Its a better reason for stealing land then anything in history I know of.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2014)

Seriously guys,



I can't think of a better note to end this series on.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 6, 2014)

The awesome guys at EG Scans have release two more chapters today 

30

30

With this, season 2 has offically ended.

They'll be taking a more than much deserved break for a week and then resume with season 3. Finally, season 3 is going to be scanned. I can't wait 

As for the chapter, really enjoyed the interactions between Zi Yu and Wu Geng. How Wu Geng tied everything up and created the Dark Ones city and council was pretty interesting too.

Now it seems he'll go on another training arc to master his soul power


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2014)

Day= made.

I'll read the last two chapters tonight.


----------



## Enryu (Apr 6, 2014)

These last two chapters were great. I did not expect that the reason for Wu Geng's behavioral change was because of the burden of all the Dark Ones' souls.
He's back to being the great Wu Geng


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 6, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I know these are different mangas but the guys over in the kingdom section seem to give little shits about all the invading all the nations do to each other, but when Wu Geng kicks some guys out of their land(like im sure his great father did, all that prosperity they had did not come free) all hell breaks loose  perhaps the kingdom guys have no soul.




Well I have no problem with invading/conquering protagonists, it was just that the whole theme of Wu Geng's struggle was to oppose the Gods who ruled by virtue of being stronger and shat all over the humans and Dark Ones with no remorse to further their interests.
Now he was doing the same, and he wasn't even moraly conflicted by it or feeling any doubts. It was weird.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 6, 2014)

Also, Wu Geng said there are over two hundred thousand Dark Ones?!? There are a hell of a lot more Dark Ones than I thought still alive. I figured they were a couple thousand or something like that. Damn.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah they're a much larger race than the series might make noticeable even when a large group of them are shown (like for example, I believe at least over 100 thousand dark ones attacked Gods Domain in the last war).

Also, this is kind of random but after noticing the extra page with Shi Xing (that the translators put their notes on), is there a completely textless page of that available?

I've actually really loved that page but with all the text on it (or only finding bad quality pictures of it from the raws), it really never worked well for me as a set/wall paper.


----------



## Sharogy (Apr 6, 2014)

i believe there were 30000-50000 footsoldiers in the invasion force, however they also have families and shit back home, together that amounts to 200k+.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 6, 2014)

It's nice too see Wu Geng back to his old self and not acting like the very people he fought against as it made him seem like quite a hypocrite.

But man all my favorite characters are leaving first NiTian dies, then Tian now Zi Yu is going away. 

It was interesting that Zi Yu's mastery of the smelting aura is at level even beyond Ah Gou I thought they were about equal since Wu Geng's Golden Gauntlet seemed to be about equal to Zi Yu's Heaven Punisher so it seems like Wu Geng can achieve an even more powerful version then that if he were to train more.

Also I really liked how Zi Yu was able to come up with a plan to vanquish Ah Gou's inner demon in the same he got rid of Er Chan by using Zhen Chan's boundless world to create an illusion.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 6, 2014)

That reminds me, when Zi Yu first said that was an illusion I was actually pissed off thinking "_what an asspull, now Zi Yu can use genjutsu and send people into dream land?_"...
Then I saw Zhen Chan and felt much, much better.


----------



## Tian (Apr 6, 2014)

Finally! Season 3 in like 2 weeks time! Well i would hope the the team take a break before season 2, i think they are well deserving of it. I was waiting for these chapters for awhile after the hype Wu Geng got. I really wanted Wu Geng to be shown up by his Uncle who is at least his equal as regards to strength based on his Smelting Aura alone! My favourite phrase was simply "Tian's power couldn't suppress me.....how could you?". I felt a certain intensity in those words. 

As regards to people commenting on what Wu Geng did, he had the right idea at heart, to feed and nourish the dark ones. However his methods were a different thing all together. He was well within his right to crush every last one of them if he saw fit. However it didn't fit in with his own personal morals or the morals of his social group, so he chose to allow them to sit at the table and form a government. The bestial nature of crushed soul caused him to want to wipe them and Zi Yu out to suit him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2014)

Now that you mention it dont groups usually take a break after a season of x whatever? That being said I dont know how eg scans does things.

But im not complaning lol.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2014)

All I have to say is Perfection these chapters were perfect.

Also it seems Zi yu would of actually lost.


----------



## convict (Apr 6, 2014)

To those who have seen season 3 raws can you answer just one question...in your opinion does it live up to season 2 in awesomeness from what you can tell?



> Also it seems Zi yu would of actually lost.



I don't know where you got that from.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2014)

Cause his blindness effects him more then the sage kings illusion would make one think.


----------



## convict (Apr 6, 2014)

While Wu Geng was in an illusion I don't see any reason why Zi Yu would be kidding when he told him he has trouble measuring his opponent's power. Additionally he did still seem to see Wu Geng's soul in the illusion I am not sure if it was the illusion itself that caused this or he just can.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2014)

Is it just me or did the art during the fight seemed to increase a good bit? Its hard to say as the art during major fights is always amazing but more then a few panels had me looking at it for a good bit.

Well it should go without saying that zi yu can bring the pain without his eyes, but beating wu geng espicailly given that his heaven punisher does not work on humans, with reduced reaction speed is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 6, 2014)

I buy that Zi Yu could win in a situation like we saw in the dream, with Wu Geng being careless and arrogant and letting himself into a vulnerable position (when he deactivated monochrome and got surrounded by too many sword for his smelting arm to handle).


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 6, 2014)

convict said:


> To those who have seen season 3 raws can you answer just one question...in your opinion does it live up to season 2 in awesomeness from what you can tell?


It's better well the first arc isn't as good as this one but still a good arc nonetheless but the arc that comes afterwards is as good as any arc in Season 2 including the war against the God's.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 6, 2014)

Season 3 is pretty damn amazing. Hard to say which season I personally prefer between the two though since both seasons have their share of great moments.

The art in season 3 though surpasses all the seasons though in terms of it's quality. Something to look forward too as well.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 6, 2014)

heaven punisher was made to bitchslap the gods. against you this is more than enough, kid 





*sigh* all good things must come to an end. FSJ II gotta be the most epic thing i've ever read.  i can only hope part 3 can live up to it. a very difficult thing imo 

shen yen the main villain  and well let's face it, not many villains can be as awesome as tian. shen yen is definitely not one.
also nitian is gone and man he made half the season  

on the other hand there's still lots of unexplored potential. the dark ones generals need lots of fleshing out  
zi yu mentioned training in the phantom island.
shen yen's keikaku regarding the ancient fucks. looks like he's trying to resurrect them using the current gods as their shell or something.
zhen chan already left the gods domain. makes me wonder about xuan feng and tian wu's view about this matter. zhen chan is probably not the only god that doesn't agree with shen yen.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 6, 2014)

anywho where the fuck is shi xing and xuan feng  
and the 5th sage king


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2014)

When's Shi Xing coming back?

He went out like a badass, but he was also my fav character. I'd love to have him back again.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2014)

^Oh yea Suicide cause he was not strong enough to beat the guy out right is a super bad ass way to go. 

Scratch that Semi-Suicide as he will just magically pop back to life 



Samehadaman said:


> That reminds me, when Zi Yu first said that was an illusion I was actually pissed off thinking "_what an asspull, now Zi Yu can use genjutsu and send people into dream land?_"...
> Then I saw Zhen Chan and felt much, much better.



Yea that got me for a second as well. I was like when the hell did he learn how to do that only Zhen could do that shit. Then he shows up lol to once again show how overpowered he is.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2014)

In a fight Zi Yu would get his dick stomped off, let's be real here. His best days are behind him

That's why I had to pull his ass from the fire.


----------



## convict (Apr 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> In a fight Zi Yu would get his dick stomped off, let's be real here. *His best days are behind him*



I haven't touched the raws but even I know how wrong this statement is.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> In a fight Zi Yu would get his dick stomped off, let's be real here. *His best days are behind him*
> 
> That's why I had to pull his ass from the fire.



Dude is in his prime bro, and his eyes will be shortly healed.


----------



## Roman (Apr 7, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> When I say morals is not the thing I mean its not a major factor in the actions of wu geng or the dark ones. Not everything in ones life is dictated by what you believe to be right or wrong. Wu geng/dark ones are not pretending to be saints just doing what they think needs to be done. Their piroity is establishing a stable and happy nation of dark ones, not being nice to humans and letting them keep there land.



If that's the priority, establishing it on bloody foundations is not the way to do it. Peace through force and conquest only builds more animosity toward the established system. Why do you think revolutions and civil protests happen?



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I know these are different mangas but the guys over in the kingdom section seem to give little shits about all the invading all the nations do to each other, but when Wu Geng kicks some guys out of their land(like im sure his great father did, all that prosperity they had did not come free) all hell breaks loose  perhaps the kingdom guys have no soul.



There's a couple of differences here. The 7 kingdoms were all far more advanced from a cultural and military perspective, and unlike the tribes in the foreign lands here, the kingdoms are almost constantly at war with each other (as the recent arc demonstrated) and would like nothing more than to see Qin get annihilated as if it never existed in the first place. Obviously Qin is gonna have to defend itself. You should also note that Ei Sei and Shin both don't want their conquest to result in the enslavement and objectification of the people they conquered, unlike what Wu Geng was doing before Zi Yu and Zhen Chan saved him.

And no, it's wrong to give people a free pass for crime if they're desperate. It sets the precedent that people in desperate situations are allowed to commit whatever crime. So yeah, it's great to see Wu Geng came to his senses and decided to cooperate with the natives. And like I said, the dark ones moving in now leading to the formation of a republic may even put an end to inter-tribal conflicts, small as they may have been.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dude is in his prime bro, and his eyes will be shortly healed.



Will they now


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 7, 2014)

Well Kong Que said it would take at least a month for it to heal.


----------



## Space (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice conclusion!! Zhen Chan is so vastly OP it's a good thing he's also righteous and helped out Zu Yi and subsequently WU Geng, the Dark Ones and the tribes. Definitely would like to have him as an ally against the powered up gods in Part 3.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Oh yea Suicide cause he was not strong enough to beat the guy out right is a super bad ass way to go.
> 
> Scratch that Semi-Suicide as he will just magically pop back to life



Hey, I think it's pretty badass to go down with your opponent .

He's trapped in space, but I hope he'll be back soon.


----------



## Tian (Apr 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> In a fight Zi Yu would get his dick stomped off, let's be real here. His best days are behind him
> 
> That's why I had to pull his ass from the fire.


Thats so full of shit, you'd give my septic tank a run for its money!  

Wu Geng is strong but Zi Yu is most definitely more skilled and would beat Wu Geng 9/10 times. Consider both battles against Hei Long. Wu Geng knocked back Tian once after getting slaughtered just previous and soon after. He couldn't get a decent shot at Tian until he used everyone's soul power. Zi Yu stood as Tians Equal, causing him to unleash his most powerful attack. The only reason Wu Geng even stood a chance was because Zi Yu had already taken alot more punishment and exacted more punishment on Tian! 
Even with a blind Zi Yu, he is still capable of holding his own simply because he can see the enemies soul through his minds eye. 

Plus i've read the Raws so i know that Zi Yu is far from done. Although in the raws i'm not quiet sure who is stronger. Zi Yu's full power isn't known yet.


----------



## Roman (Apr 8, 2014)

Zi Yu is boss. Considering he's someone who stood equally against Zhen Chan, the strongest of the current gen gods who was only surpassed by Tian, as well as Tian himself once he inherited Soul Power, I find it hard to doubt him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2014)

So does Zi yu just have Zhen Chan on speed dial. 

Perhaps he went to look for him when he initially left the dark ones camp.


----------



## Roman (Apr 9, 2014)

They did have three days before the fight. Chances are that Zi Yu had time to look for him or he was just passing by.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_ 



Sharogy summary/pics are posted.

So Tian is alive again. As epic as this is from a general perspective, I kind of don't really like the way this is playing out from a character perspective.

As much as I don't like the fact that Shen Yen "killed" Tian in season 2, I thought the way his character was portrayed (Tian), his attitude towards his end was actually perfect. Everything he did was for Bai Long's sake and the fact that he got that for a brief moment but now would loose her forever and lost his reason to live and so he let Shen Yen have his way to me was great.

The fact that he has come back (somehow that wasn't really explained it seems) and that it seems like he wants to rule the world again and moved on from his feelings with Bai Long seems really unusual and out of character to me. Well I guess he moved on and went through some kind of character change? Doesn't seem like it's really highlighted on and I suppose that's one of the main reasons I'm not liking this from a character perspective.

Aside from that though, this is still going to be really epic


----------



## Space (Apr 10, 2014)

Another factor that gives Zi Yu an edge over Wu Geng is that he knows Wu Geng's capabilities through and through, including his strengths and weaknesses. On the other hand, Wu Geng only knows what Zi Yu is capable of through his lessons and some fights.

Soul linked Wu Geng is most probably > Zi Yu especially in terms of raw power, but combat wise, Zi Yu has waaay more experience and knowledge than Wu Geng. What I'm trying to say is that a fight is not necessarily won with raw and hax power... it's dependent on many other factors and the ability to exploit your opponent's weaknesses.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2014)

A bit convenient that the Thunder God guy gets the power of an Ancient God. He'd be slaughtered by Wu Geng otherwise.


----------



## Tian (Apr 17, 2014)

Dude, Tian slaughtered entire races and turned the earth into almost a baron wasteland, brought it back from the brink and created a new world. Poor Wu Geng can't compare.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 17, 2014)

Next few days are gonna be really great for FSJ.

Awesome raw chap that should be out sometime today and season 3 scans beginning this sunday


----------



## Space (Apr 17, 2014)

Does any of you know if there is or will be an official English version released? I think this manwha is really worth it to own the series of.


----------



## Tian (Apr 17, 2014)

Kevin if it was then trust me we would fangirl all over the thread about it. I would buy this shit over and over again. I would nearly buy two copies to be safe. 

Sypher i can't wait for the nameless stranger to give us spoilers! and for sharogy's summary about it with DM5 posting up the chapter! 

Can't wait for season 3!!!!


----------



## Space (Apr 17, 2014)

Awww man.... you just shattered a dream of mine  can't we start a petition or something that an English publisher should pick up this series?


----------



## CM Brah (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoilers time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Epicness levels rising faster than Broly's power level.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 17, 2014)

CM Brah said:


> Spoilers time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Excellent 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




Looks like Tian used White Wall on Wu Geng in the first pic. Looks pretty awesome. 

Seems at some point, Wu Geng gets overpowered/stabbed though judging by the second one. Can't wait to read the full chapter but the chapter looks really epic.


----------



## Tian (Apr 17, 2014)

CM Brah could you please send the admins a message just so you can come back legit! please!


----------



## Tian (Apr 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




Menoly was clearly dead

And people think that Wu Geng Genuinely compares to the Heavens himself "Tian". 
I was Wise in my username switch. The difference between the two is only summed up about the monkey who tried to get the moon and could only drown himself trying to get its reflection. No Comparison. Can't wait for this to be scanned in about a year and a half


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i havent read the raws but i figured hed be back because the prophecy didnt predict Shen defeating Tian, it was a human fighting with the pheonix who is supposed to so idk


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 18, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i havent read the raws but i figured hed be back because the prophecy didnt predict Shen defeating Tian, it was a human fighting with the pheonix who is supposed to so idk




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



In some sense, I had a small feeling he'd return in some kind of form too.

Now if only we knew how he was still alive after all this time...

It's the one thing I really dislike about Tian's return despite how awesome it is. It really should have been the first thing that was explained the moment he got back instead of it just being ignored and no amount of epic fighting from him is going to really make me change my mind on that.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



So glad that Tian got both of his Dragon's back if there's one thing I didn't like about Tian's fights against Zi Yu/Ah Gou in S2 was he got his Dragon cut off since that was one of my favorite parts of his design.

Also is it just me or does Tian seem to be much colder now I mean the way he just killed the Ancient God's without a word was pretty chilling and I would of at least expected him too acknowledge the death of his son or his old comrades and the way he looked at Ah Gou with what seemed too be disdain.

Man though this chapter just goes too show how much ridioucly stronger Tian is then everyone else I mean he didn't even seem too be taking Ah Gou seriously in that fight and I forgot how ridiculously broken Tian's White Wall is.

I can't for next week though since we should be getting a reunion between Zi Yu and Tian since Zi Yu/Zhen Chan were featured on the preview page for week. which is also something I've been looking forward too seeing.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 19, 2014)

i am finally caught up with raws (yeah i'm a weakling)

i have but one word 


*Spoiler*: __ 



TIAN 




that is all.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 19, 2014)

favorite part gotta be

*Spoiler*: _raws_ 



 wu geng vs bai lian 
no amount of galactic ryomas can suffice


----------



## Sablés (Apr 19, 2014)

Boshiwai?


----------



## Stannis (Apr 19, 2014)

2 weeks break was just too much


----------



## Kanki (Apr 19, 2014)

What's this series like? I'm hearing great things...


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 19, 2014)

Boshi said:


> favorite part gotta be
> 
> *Spoiler*: _raws_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_ 



HAHAHAHAHAHA 

He got so embarrassed in that fight, he might as well become comic relief for the rest of the series 

Now that you have caught up mein square, what did you think about the other stuff.

Things like the deaths of the great generals/dragon tribesmen returning, shen yen's death and stuff


----------



## Cromer (Apr 19, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> What's this series like? I'm hearing great things...



You really should just stop looking for more reasons to dive into this pool of awesomeness, and just do it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 19, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> What's this series like? I'm hearing great things...


God-tier badassery (pun intended).


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 19, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> What's this series like? I'm hearing great things...




If you're hearing great things, how hard is it to read a few chapters and see for yourself if you are interested?


----------



## Stannis (Apr 19, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _raws_ 





glad this season finally fleshed out the great generals, well at least the most interesting ones 

linlin's limit break was so much like nitan's it was painful watching tian wu crushing him. he even had some  sickness restraining him thanks to living in hell. that love/poison poison story was just overkill T_T 

tianxia is someone you know you'd love just when you see his first appearance on-panel in s2. his overall performance in the first part didn't disappoint, even tho i don't quite get what was going on but.. sigh why do the good ones always have to go   

as for the masked general i'll wait the trans to make my  judgment.  

i like the first great war better but that might change when the trans finally come 

i'm really intrigued about the phantom island arc. always thought that place had great potential to be just some off-panel training place for wu geng. kinda wish zi yu had some rule in that arc tho :/

about the gods side 
xuan feng kept on being awesome like always. too bad ancient god was too stronk 
tian wu finally getting some redeeming 
lol@ zi ri being the 5th sage king. lan yue looks like a fun  villain tho 
bai lian.. 

dragons tribe's new designs are dope as fuck. the fights were awesome too
mixed feelings about zi yu's pink power
actually
[sp][/sp]
yeah pink is ok.. 

shen yen is nothing compared to the mightiness of Hei Long. his end was kinda disappointing tbh but he had it coming 

tian suddenly appearing out of no where made me fangasm all over the place 
but.. shi xing "dying" just a minute before his father came
i was like 


i can only imagine your face back then 



> [10/04/2014 11:15:52 PM] Boss-h: can't wait to see him finally meeting with tian
> [10/04/2014 11:15:54 PM] Boss-h: yes yes
> [10/04/2014 11:15:57 PM] Boss-h: tian had to come back
> [10/04/2014 11:16:08 PM] Boss-h: been waiting for this reunion for ages
> Sphyer:


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 19, 2014)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _raws_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_ 




Yeah, it was pretty nice to see. Hanfeng's limit break was pretty nice though I think I like ZongHeng's the most right now. Shame he got screwed with sickness because he would have beat Tian Wu had it not been for that 

I was sort of disappointed at how quick ZongHeng died though. He literally was screwed the second Tian Wu stepped on the battle field and it's not like he was weak or anything. His final attack didn't even seem to hurt Tian Wu either which was unfortunate but he was still the coolest general to me regardless 

SiWang YenShen (Masked General) is someone I'm really interested in learning about once the season 3 scans start tomorrow cause he seems like a pretty interesting/badass character. His death was actually pretty awesome too.

Smelting arc is gonna be interesting to see translated I agree. There seemed to be alot of interesting powers thrown into that arc.

As for the gods stuff....

I thought it was kind of lame how quick Xuan Feng lost to Chi Long. He didn't even get a chance to use his divine skill smh

Tian Wu is one of my favorite chars from the gods side but there's a weird love/hate feeling I have for him since he basically killed off my top 2 favorite dark one generals and his final comment after loosing to NiTian. Though I was glad to see he revolted against Shen Yen (took him long enough).

Bai Lian's decent into fail went further than I imagined. He might as well have been killed off out of pity but I guess Wu Geng spared his life (or more like didn't give a shit about him).

Zi Ri to me kind of seems sorta lame but I like his fighting style with the sword/shield a bit. Lan Yue seems sort of interesting but he got his ass kicked by Zhen Chan so bad that I have a hard time thinking of him as a legitimate threat to anybody at the moment.

Dragon Tribe were pretty good. At first, I didn't really like them at much (because they seemed like copies of Hei Long but weaker and not as cool) but they grew on me with time.

Huang Long(Yellow Dragon) seems to have some kind of running joke about him being gay for Hei Long while Chi Long (Red Dragon) ended up being pretty epic. His divine weapon was pretty cool too.

and then there's Shen Yen lol

I dunno, to me, he always seemed like a scrub to be honest. He had some good powers and lots of plans and shit but he looked much weaker than the dragon tribe for example. Once he showed up to fight Shi Xing, I wondered if he would pull out some sort of hax ability that would make him more of a threat but ultimately, he was pretty much a joke to the end. The way Shi Xing killed him though was pretty awesome. He was a "good" villain for all his planning and I was entertained by him but when fucking Tian returns, my focus is gonna be obvious 


Zi Yu's soul gear is pretty cool to me though if there is one thing I didn't like about it, it's the fact that his hair has a really weird flamey looking appearance. I like the concept but the way it's drawn in the manhua makes his hair look odd at times like the one you posted for example. On a page like this...

that Grimmjow could do him, and the others, any harm.

that Grimmjow could do him, and the others, any harm.

It looks cool and well done to me. After rereading a few parts, I have to say that I think his hair at least looks fine in general. The pink did throw me off but actually, I probably would have still preferred the green honestly though. He looks cool with the pinkish aura but green has always been the color for the soul power and it felt like it would be more nicer had it been such.

like..


*Spoiler*: __ 









Now he looks even cooler to me. Gives me that vibe of when the dark ones hairs turn green when they power up their soul gears (or when Wu Geng absorbed their power) but it's taken a step further with the flame effect on his hair 


Man, I felt bad when you mentioned that on Skype. With the whole "Tian back omg I can't wait for Shi Xing and him to meet again" .

I was like "Well shit, he's gonna punch his screen when he finds out Shi Xing dies the exact second before Tian returns to their meeting was trolled.

You know though, it would be extremely odd if they never really meet again and I feel like FSJ could go for a season 4 possibly or at least do one more arc if they really wanted.

Shi Xing's birth still isn't explained. Whose his mother? He's also still cursed with the Mark of Death so he'll be reborn again eventually.

Tian is still too strong at the current moment and Wu Geng basically has to beat him with his wits than actually defeating him with power. Even if he takes the Blood Spear from him, Tian will still live and most likely one day, another conflict is gonna spawn and Wu Geng is going to have to get strong enough to the point where he could match Tian and legitimately defeat him once and for all. That's my hope anyway.

It would be one hell of a buzz kill if Tian just ends up giving up his match and suddenly dies or something for some explained reason to signify that Wu Geng actually defeated him but I dunno.

There's also still the whole deal with YongHeng ZhiYe planning to take Wu Gengs soul at the end of the year. Then there's Lan Yue who is still alive and even if he doesn't feel threatening right now, there's potential for him to show up later.

This is really reminicent of season 2 in the sense that it feels like a conclusion is coming but it's not quite there and there are quite a few loose ends to deal with.

I just hope that's the case though cause I love this series too much and don't want to see it suddenly end now


----------



## Tian (Apr 20, 2014)

ITS HERE.

Urhara with an arrow to the kneeback.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 20, 2014)

Tian said:


> ITS HERE.
> 
> Urhara with an arrow to the kneeback.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy shit its dark one batman lol


----------



## Tian (Apr 20, 2014)

Am i the only one who's always thought ZongXeng TianXia was so full of shit from day one? I think this really shows it much better.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 20, 2014)

Dang how times change a person.

he went from a respectable guy to a arrogant douche bag it seems. 

Chapter was amazing. Shit is about to go down.


----------



## Tian (Apr 20, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dang how times change a person.
> 
> he went from a respectable guy to a arrogant douche bag it seems.
> 
> Chapter was amazing. Shit is about to go down.


He was always full of wind though, its just now its being applied in the form of ruling. Dark One's have aggressive natures that we didn't see as a result of war in which everyone was united under the same banner. Now that all is resolved, the nature embedded in the dark ones become more apparent.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 20, 2014)

I really hope that other prison escapee won't be too overpowered.
Since he was just a regular human, it would be hard to see him grow that much in such a short period.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2014)

^I have no idea how you could have anticipated someone with that little panel time and appeared to be an all-around accommodating guy....could become  such a prick?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 20, 2014)

damn im so hyped!!! feng shen ji just got that "beggining of manga" feeling again


----------



## Stannis (Apr 20, 2014)

man it's weird seeing fsj delve into politics. i  laughed hard when wu geng came up with the republic idea like.. fuck aristotle, wu geng has it all together   

suifeng tho ;_;
it's still chapter 1 goddammit 



ClandestineSchemer said:


> I really hope that other prison escapee won't be too overpowered.
> Since he was just a regular human, it would be hard to see him grow that much in such a short period.



see zi yu and li jing, both "regular humans"

and it's not a short period.  it's 5 years for tian's sake


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 20, 2014)

Boshi said:


> man it's weird seeing fsj delve into politics. i  laughed hard when wu geng came up with the republic idea like.. fuck aristotle, wu geng has it all together
> 
> suifeng tho ;_;
> it's still chapter 1 goddammit
> ...



He was just a regular malnourished slave, so reaching that mastery level in just five years seems absurd to me.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 20, 2014)

why not
he just needs a good mind eye to be able to use it and he had that white creed dude training him for few years most likely _in the smelting aura world _aka phantom island 

wu geng trained there for only 3 years last time and look what he can do with it


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 20, 2014)

^^Wu geng did it in a very short time while also mastering his divine power, and wu geng was a self serving spoiled brat.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 20, 2014)

Wu Geng is an anomaly, though.
So he shouldn't be used as a measuring stick, imo.


----------



## convict (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow that was amazing. Just beyond hype. And for some reason I always got the feeling that (even after just reading the chapter the names elude me) the hunter dark one, the ice dark one, and the masked dark one were the most powerful ones after Nitian and General Rape, and this chapter seems to reinforce that.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 20, 2014)

I like that this respects the Dark Ones as they were introduced. A bunch of tribal leaders barely held together by NiTian ErXing, mostly by way of superior strenght.
It's to be expected that without NiTian or an urgent threat their agressive natures would come to surface and cause trouble.

Also, the Jiang kid supports the Kingdom of Zhou... Wasn't that a bit weird? I expected if we were going to see a human aligned to Zhou training in the island it would be the King's son, who had already started training smelting aura with Li Jing and was now with Gui Mu..
In any case, I wonder if Jiang knows the kingdom of Zhou is going to end up on the enemy side of his "friends".


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 21, 2014)

*Honestly, I JUST finished reading the chapter, and there's so much processing right now I don't know where to start!

I knew he wouldn't but I was just hoping to see Wu Geng wake up this chapter. Though with everything unfolding, I'm perfectly entertained. I don't mind anticipating a little more.*


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2014)

caught up to it all 

read also the raw 

some epic battles


----------



## Drakor (Apr 21, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Also, the Jiang kid supports the Kingdom of Zhou... Wasn't that a bit weird? I expected if we were going to see a human aligned to Zhou training in the island it would be the King's son, who had already started training smelting aura with Li Jing and was now with Gui Mu..
> In any case, I wonder if Jiang knows the kingdom of Zhou is going to end up on the enemy side of his "friends".


Just dawned on me, if this "White Creed" is allied with Zhou, and all of them know smelting aura, does this mean humanity itself has acquired soldiers with smelting aura now? I'd assume the prince started this and shared his knowledge since Li Jing was one of the few humans whom knew the technique. Considering how he was practicing since Wu Geng was back in the mines, I'd imagine he must be quite strong now


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah I have a feeling smelting aura is about to "spread out". When the series started there were probably only a handful of people with it, but any human hoping to fight Dark Ones or Gods in this new era needs either smelting aura or mantra. The Kingdom of Zhou should be investing everything into getting this kind of fighter.

Also, I wonder what Li Jing has been up to in all these years since the invasion of God's realm. His mine is useless now, there's no longer the need to get the stones for Tian. 
He's still one of the top smelting aura users, and he should be an excellent teacher.


----------



## The End (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd say it's a good thing the rape-sawtooth general died in the war or else the Dark Ones would be in for an extremely hard time with their city.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 22, 2014)

Can't wait for Wu Geng to wake up. The hype is real.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2014)

You guys think we should make a thread in the lounge to specifically talk about the RAWS?


----------



## Tian (Apr 22, 2014)

Personally i can't wait for all you non-raw people see how strong Wu Geng is. Because he is beast. Same with the dark ones. They really get fleshed out. Especially the big three from this chapter.


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 22, 2014)

*Does anyone mind linking me to where the RAWS would start in the current manhwa's released issues??? *


----------



## Tian (Apr 22, 2014)

Miyoshi said:


> *Does anyone mind linking me to where the RAWS would start in the current manhwa's released issues??? *


Link removed


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice to see Season 3 finally getting scanned~

Loved all the reintroduction of the characters. Also enjoyed the first page description of all the powers in FSJ.

Mantra in itself is pretty interesting and something I'd like to see more off in the future.

ZongHeng TianXia, HanFeng LinLin and SiWang YenShen...my body is ready for the coming chapters as well as the return of the great lord Ah Gou 

SuiFeng QiWu's death was pretty unfortunate though for multiple reasons. Dying for the same reason NiTian did after she worried about his sickness all this time is one reason.Another thing to think about though is that the first 3 dark ones we're introduced too in the series and the ones who seem to be the closest to each other (TieXue WuShuang/NiTian ErXing/Sui Feng QiWu) are all dead now.






~Avant~ said:


> You guys think we should make a thread in the lounge to specifically talk about the RAWS?



That doesn't seem like a bad idea and may be a good way to prevent potential spoilers + a way to discuss things more openly.



Tian said:


> Personally i can't wait for all you non-raw people see how strong Wu Geng is. Because he is beast. Same with the dark ones. They really get fleshed out. Especially the big three from this chapter.



It's gonna be a nice long ride from here to show all these things


----------



## Dante Kujo (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoilers time. 



*Spoiler*: __ 















It seems the series is reaching its ending soon.


Wu Geng's fate is ? at this point.

Lan Yue seems has an alliance with Zhen Chan and the Dark one brat.

Zi Yu becomes some sort of teacher. Smelting Aura master? 


Lets hope for a season IV.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 24, 2014)

Dante Kujo said:


> Spoilers time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_ 





What happened between Tian and Wu Geng? Did they show the conclusion of their battle?

Lan Yue joining with Zhen Chan seems kind of random to me since he seemed like a major douche but ok I guess lol

Zi Yu being becoming a sword master (though that one flashback earlier showed him  training kids in it) is pretty cool 

I'm not sure what's happening now. I wonder why Tian survived  but if the series is really about the end just like that without giving a proper explanation as to why Tian returned, I'm going to be very disappointed.

The conclusion of their battle also now will also be very important for me to determine what I think.

I do hope for a season 4 though.


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




heilong/tian was bored shitless for 100k years

in season 2 he finally found some people who could at least challenge him

his will to fight left him after his wife died

season 3 he's back cause he's a god and doesn't really die, like all the other gods and challenges au gou for a final fight cause he's got nothing better to do anyways (warrior mentality)

then the conclusion 

at least that is my guess ;p


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 24, 2014)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I guess then at the end, Tian's just gonna go sleep or something and stop doing stuff in the world unless he's bored again


----------



## Stannis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dante Kujo said:


> Spoilers time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





grandmaster zi yu opening his own dojo  




> It seems the series is reaching its ending soon.





> It seems the series is reaching its ending soon.





> It seems the series is reaching its ending soon.





> It seems the series is reaching its ending soon.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




is next chapter the last chapter  

also, lmao@ lan yue trying to backstab zhen chan


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 25, 2014)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Sure does feel that way. The cover sure has a "final chapter" kind of feel to it.


Finally got to see gods domain again along with Ta Ji and Liu Yue.

I don't even like them but I was curious what those two and the rest of the gods were doing on Gods Island.

Wu Geng and Tian disappearing within the white wall and Xiao Yaozi seemingly being unable to see anymore of what was going on was cool.

Next chapter should be revealing what happened to them.

I'm not sure what brought Lan Yue's sudden character change though since he tried to kill Zhen Chan in this chapter but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that his preaching somehow actually worked on a person for a change 

On a completely random note though, I just realized something though it's probably not that important.

Since Jiang Shang lost his arm against Chi Long earlier, he'll probably do the same thing Wu Geng did and learn to replace his missing arm with smelting aura most likely I think


----------



## hell no (Apr 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well, this sucks. i was hoping they'd go to other planets and explore the solar system in season 4.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 25, 2014)

hell no said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well, this sucks. i was hoping they'd go to other planets and explore the solar system in season 4.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



A space arc in FSJ sounds hilarious


----------



## Stannis (Apr 25, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




man that cover is so like the last chapter cover in part 2 

didn't even notice Ta Ji and Liu Yue. talk about third rate characters  

yeah it looks like zhen chan's preaching finally worked on someone. and lan yue of all people   

the part where they both disappeared was cool indeed. guess their monochromes clashed and opened a portal to some other dimension where they will continue their fight that will only end to start the new FSJ IV -  space adventures.  it was all foreshadowed back in the shi xing / xuang feng fight


----------



## Tian (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey guys where do you think Sharogy has disappeared to? He's been missing for like 2 weeks.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't think he disappeared. I saw him lurking here last week when the scan came out.

Maybe he's busy or something since he hasn't gotten a chance to post any summaries.


----------



## Tian (Apr 27, 2014)

I bring you gentlemen the weekly fix!
Link removed


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 27, 2014)

So much for all that peace.

SiWang YenShen doesn't fuck around either 

Next chapter is going to be awesome as fuuuuck


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 27, 2014)

I really need to find some reference with the Dark Ones faces next to their names, because I'm never going to memorize who's who.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 27, 2014)

So many names to remember.

Also I laughed at how manly DaLi HuiQuan got.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 27, 2014)

This chapter. Siwang is a crazy dude. 

I agree on one thing the Dark ones should be the ones deciding the Leader. Or any people now considered citizens of the Dark ones lands. 

You don't see people from Canada all coming down to vote for the Next President of the United States, you don't see people from Florida go to new york and vote for the Governor ect, and for good reason.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 27, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I really need to find some reference with the Dark Ones faces next to their names, because I'm never going to memorize who's who.



Agreed

Batman dark one is genecidal, didn't see that coming


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 27, 2014)

You know the more i think about it the crazier it sounds to me. The artist for this series does 30+ pages a week and in full color. The man is a fucking beast to pull it off and to do it so flawlessly


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 27, 2014)

Well there's a large team working on the art so it's not really surprising. It's not really like how manga/manhwa's are where you have 1 main artist and a like 2-5 assistants to do some slight touch ups.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 27, 2014)

that was too beast. I love it, I had no Idea who to root for. I thought Batman was creeping yet cool and Badly Aged General guy was the troublemaker...


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 27, 2014)

People lacking so much faith in ZongHeng


----------



## Santí (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sorry, Sphyer, I will not lose faith in ZongHeng again.


----------



## convict (Apr 27, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This chapter. Siwang is a crazy dude.
> 
> I agree on one thing the Dark ones should be the ones deciding the Leader. Or any people now considered citizens of the Dark ones lands.
> 
> You don't see people from Canada all coming down to vote for the Next President of the United States, you don't see people from Florida go to new york and vote for the Governor ect, and for good reason.



Have you forgotten previous chapters? The winner of this election gets to lead not only the dark ones but the chieftains as well. This was their land that the dark ones intruded upon, but Wu Geng chose to fairly integrate the tribes into a centralized governing system as opposed to booting them out. I don't know how you can consider this analogous to Florida and New York. They aren't citizens of the Dark Ones' land, this is their land just as much as it is the Dark Ones' land.

This is more analogous to the colonists taking a dump on native americans except in this scenario they chose to live with them as opposed to stamping them into extinction...which our friendly masked lawman is proposing.


----------



## Roman (Apr 28, 2014)

convict said:


> Have you forgotten previous chapters? The winner of this election gets to lead not only the dark ones but the chieftains as well. This was their land that the dark ones intruded upon, but Wu Geng chose to fairly integrate the tribes into a centralized governing system as opposed to booting them out. I don't know how you can consider this analogous to Florida and New York. They aren't citizens of the Dark Ones' land, this is their land just as much as it is the Dark Ones' land.
> 
> This is more analogous to the colonists taking a dump on native americans except in this scenario they chose to live with them as opposed to stamping them into extinction...which our friendly masked lawman is proposing.



And to add to this, I believe even native citizens are allowed to take part in the elections. I'm not too surprised that the barbaric tendencies of the Dark Ones wasn't completely buried even after being lead by Nitian Erxing for as long as they have. Before him, they were no different than the native tribes themselves, except far more violent.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 28, 2014)

Waiting for that Ah Gou epic entrance, would be so badass if he stooped everything with Monochrome.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> So many names to remember.
> 
> Also I laughed at how manly DaLi HuiQuan got.



undisputedly  fodder of the year


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 28, 2014)

Starraver said:


> that was too beast. I love it, I had no Idea who to root for. I thought Batman was creeping yet cool and Badly Aged General guy was the troublemaker...




Yeah me too. I honestly thought Vega was going to be the reasonable one doing the elections and helping out Barrel Face, and Feather Coat would be the genocidal maniac, but it was the other way around. That was a nice twist.

I also thought they'd try to decide on the leader by single combat, mano a mano, but Vega started a large riot instead.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 28, 2014)

All my tuts you guys 

Thinking one of the biggest and most reasonable bro's in the dark ones like


*Spoiler*: __ 









would suddenly become the main threat just cause he's a bit cocky and is trying to become governor.

What's even more tut worthy is thinking that Mr.Mask was gonna be on the "good" side of the election after pages like this


*Spoiler*: __ 










Bai Cai telling him to make sure things don't go out of control for a reason and the next page, him basically saying "I'm gonna stir some shit lol" right after when he's alone.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I really need to find some reference with the Dark Ones faces next to their names, because I'm never going to memorize who's who.



there ya go all the "new" characters that appeared so far 



rest of the generals


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 28, 2014)

^Thanks!



Sphyer said:


> All my tuts you guys



But... But... His mask is so cool!


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 28, 2014)

Now what's under the mask


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

another mask


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 28, 2014)

Boshi said:


> another mask



His first mask perhaps


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 28, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> His first mask perhaps



Or will it be Tony Stark?


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2014)

so glad they changed his mask from part 2 

and all the other changes in designs that will come later on 

except 
[sp=raw]
tian wu
he looked cooler and more menacing in pt2 [/sp]


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 28, 2014)

Boshi said:


> so glad they changed his mask from part 2
> 
> and all the other changes in designs that will come later on
> 
> ...



They also changed his weapon too which made me laugh 

I guess they thought randomly throwing a chain around wasn't really the most intuitive weapon design and they also gave him a growth spurt and now he's pretty big.



*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




Hmm

I sort of agree though a bit reversed. I think his current look is more menacing but his part 2 look was slightly better in just my design preference (well really just his hair cause the armors in season 3 for the Sage Kings look cool as fuck ).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 28, 2014)

convict said:


> *Have you forgotten previous chapters? The winner of this election gets to lead not only the dark ones but the chieftains as well.* This was their land that the dark ones intruded upon, but Wu Geng chose to fairly integrate the tribes into a centralized governing system as opposed to booting them out. I don't know how you can consider this analogous to Florida and New York. They aren't citizens of the Dark Ones' land, this is their land just as much as it is the Dark Ones' land.
> 
> This is more analogous to the colonists taking a dump on native americans except in this scenario they chose to live with them as opposed to stamping them into extinction...which our friendly masked lawman is proposing.



No i don't recall that actually lol.

I recall Wu Geng basically saying the Dark ones will be just like another one of the Tribes who live on the plains aka another neighbor to which they already had many, and i doubt the Tribal chieftains were actively involved in the other tribes politics. Thats the only thing i recalled. 



Although in actuality they all formed some kind of union so they are not really neighbor nations like they use to be. So never-mind then lol.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 29, 2014)

Random thought: I'd really love to see Tian Kui fight a Dark One. While NiTian Erxing and QiongXiong Jie would probably be out of his league, it should be an awesome fight against one of the others.

He died too soon! That fucking phoenix took him from us.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 29, 2014)

I wonder when Phoenix boy will show up again to troll someone else with his immortality.

Tian Kui vs anyone would be awesome.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 29, 2014)

> Tian Kui vs anyone would be awesome.



FUCKING.THIS.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm a Shi Xing fanboy


----------



## Sablés (Apr 29, 2014)

Ive practically forgotten about Tian Kui

Died WAY too soon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2014)

Did he die at the end of season 1 or start of season 2? I cant remember specifically


----------



## Lasker (Apr 29, 2014)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Start of season 2, before Wu geng's return.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 29, 2014)

He was such a boss. 

Just a dude stuck in the ways of the past.


----------



## Sphyer (May 1, 2014)

Another Thursday

Another FSJ Raw to come later 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Will be interesting to see if this will be the final chapter of the series or season (cause the cover and the last chapter sure gave it that feeling).


----------



## Sphyer (May 1, 2014)

Full Low Quality Raw of what appears to be the final chapter of FSJ.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Sure looks like the end to me.

Not really sure what to think about what happened. I guess I'm kind of satisfied though the whole Tian business still confuses me. I wonder what happened to him at the end.

Seems Ji Qiao got betrayed and is now a wandered with Jiang Shang. Shi Xing is reborn again but it seems he's still cursed and Xin Yue never freed him. Though I do like that he is now a wanderer with that little girl but eh.....

Then there's also the fact that he never got to meet Tian despite being his true son and none of this is really explained as far as I know (unless the firey chick who may be Xin Yue actually says something about it). Not sure what the coffin is either.

Ah Gou vs Tian's conclusion was a bit less exciting that I would have hoped from a rematch because in an ideal situation, I wanted to see him actually legitmately defeat Tian with his own power surpassing the strongest ancient god and changing the foundations of the world in the process. It's a bit less epic than I would have hoped but it's not bad and it was still a pretty cool conclusion with Wu Geng managing to take his blood spear which he absorbed into him somehow? Not sure about that.

What I do wonder is what happened to Tian after that. He says some things and just disappears. Hope we get a summary for this soon cause it's very curious info. Wu Geng keeping Tian's spear though is pretty badass but it's too bad he wont actually get to use it in the series. 

I guess he intimidated YongHeng ZhiYe to spare his life and also created some kind of kingdom in hell with the dead souls of humans too. Final scene with Wu Geng riding the griffon that represented the dark ones was a cool scene.

If this really is the end (which it looks like it is), it's been one hell of a ride even if I only started reading the raws about 30+ chapters ago. Reading the rest of season 3 in scan format will give me some better perspectives on the feeling of the series overall so I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## hell no (May 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The last page says 'Only now does his legend really begin' so I'm not sure whether this is the dead last chapter. Hopefully there will be season 4, 5,...


----------



## Sphyer (May 1, 2014)

hell no said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The last page says 'Only now does his legend really begin' so I'm not sure whether this is the dead last chapter. Hopefully there will be season 4, 5,...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I do really hope for a season 4 but it does seem like it's all wrapped up at this point.


----------



## convict (May 1, 2014)

^How many chapters total are there in season 3?


----------



## Sphyer (May 1, 2014)

convict said:


> ^How many chapters total are there in season 3?




*Spoiler*: __ 



80 chapters


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



I don't think it's over why would the author introduce a new unresolved plot point by bringing Shi Xing back and having him drag around some coffin.

Which presumably has something too do with the Immortal Phoenix.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 1, 2014)

^To troll the fans.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Also I don't like how Ah Gou got the Blood Spear either I feel like Tian should of kept it or at least I hope he gives it back too Shi Xing at some point.

Since he doesn't really need it and I don't think it would really work with his fighting style either.


----------



## Tian (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



This is definitely not the end. Not with Shi Xing pulling the coffin and Zhen Chan leading a new age of the gods.I'm assuming Wu Geng threatened with Tians spear so that he could continue to live and take his soul back.


----------



## Stannis (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _raw_ 





don't really see part 4 along the way




> 'Only now does his legend really begin'


not  the first thing i read where it ended with that very same phrase 

loved that griffon scene at the end


you can finally rest in peace, my grand marshal.


----------



## Sphyer (May 2, 2014)

You can attempt to google translate this page to get a "summary" of what happens and it does say this was the final chapter.




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 




So Ji Qiao appears to have lost it after getting betrayed.

Shi Xing is told by Xin Yue to continue to live in order to find meaning in his life and that there is still purpose for him to live on. His coffin is meant to seal him during full moons and he gets that new traveling companion named Fei(?).

As for the Tian part, from my understanding what happened was basically this.

Wu Geng's attack failed but Tian decided to give him his blood spear so that he can avoid having YongHeng ZhiYe take his soul. Wu Geng is confused by this but Tian tells him that he found him to be an interesting human being and it would be a waste to kill him off like that so he decided from now on to just be an observer in the world for now and stop involving himself.

Wu Geng goes to hell and tries to reason with YongHeng ZhiYe by trying to prevent him from taking Bai Cai's soul by creating a new system in the realm of hell. Basically, YongHeng ZhiYe wants sustiance in souls so he'll basically create the whole system where bad people are put in trial and if their souls are bad, YongHeng gets to eat them. This way, he gets his souls and leaves Bai Cai alone.

Now he basically will run all these things but also be a defender of justice or whatever 

That's what I was able to understand from all this.


----------



## Stannis (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YongHeng ZhiYe  is such a dick  
to think i quite liked him after nitian's flashback  
couldn't tian just go and kill him or whatever 
wait can gods even go to hell


----------



## Sphyer (May 2, 2014)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Yeah, they can. Only humans can't enter hell normally.

Though I believe for the gods, it's supposed to be a taboo to go there but they can.

It's kind of funny how YongHeng's presence in the series changes from being NiTian's teacher and all the broness between them to...well being extremely lustful for souls of humans to such an extreme degree 

Well maybe there's a specific reason for his change but I've got not idea.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Ugh that's another thing that's disappointing I was hoping we would get too see the power of the Ancient Dark One's since NiTian implied that some of the previous Grand Marshall's of the Dark One's were stronger then he was.

So I was hoping we would get a good showcasing of that and since NiTian's teacher is the only Ancient Dark one left and he got stronger from eating all those souls but he bitched out.

So now we don't even get too see how strong the Ancient Dark ones are anymore.


----------



## Sphyer (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Now that you mention it, that would have been pretty interesting too.

Also I just realized that Bai Lian's fate was never highlighted.

I would have liked to see him Ji Qiao'd too 


On another note, after all my research, seems like it is never explained how Tian survived or at least was reborn. He just appears and no one in the series questions how he is alive which to me is actually pretty dumb.

I hate to say it but it feels like his return was pretty much for some kind of fanservice for Tian fans or something. There's just really no excuse to build up his dramatic death, show him "dying" and then have him pop up for no reason at the near end of the series to duke it out with the main character in epic fashion just to suddenly decide to say "lol ur interesting ah gou, take my spear while i fade away as if I never existed here in the first place" and vanish away. I wouldn't even really mind this much had it been handled better.

It leaves me so conflicted because at the very least, Ah Gou vs Tian in season 3 was pretty epic but from story telling stand point, it was done poorly that it pretty much betrays most of the stuff we know about Tian in season 2.

I'm cool with him coming back if there's a reason highlighted for it that makes sense and I'm cool with him learning to finally move beyond Bai Long as well if that's highlighted but none of this was really done at all. Even choosing to go into his own seclusion is cool with me but overall, I felt like alot of it felt perhaps a bit...rushed? It kind of messed up Tian's character for me a little because of how much lack of information we got about him.

Though with all my complaining, the series is still awesome regardless. The ending wasn't ok for me as well. Could have been done better but good enough I guess. It sort of leaves a bunch of mysteries on the future with what Ah Gou and Shi Xing will do with their lives now.

Shi Xing never meeting Tian or learning more about his birth is probably the other most disappointing thing in the series. Him being Tian's true son and that hype and mystery behind it seemed pretty much pointless and irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. I thought when he summoned the blood spear against Huang Long, it was a sign that Shi Xing would now inherit Tian's power and make use of it from now on but even that is taken away from him by Wu Geng so yeah 

Glad to see Zi Yu lived to the end too btw

He always seemed like the kind of character I saw dying at one point in the series but it's nice to see that he ends up deciding to settle down with the wandering and become a doctor/sword trainer.


----------



## Stannis (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




yeah i feel you. i also wanted wu geng to beat him when the time comes to take bai cai's soul not this sort of agreement. we've seen all kind of powers/creatures in FSJ fight except them for now. 

anciend dark ones were said to be as strong as the ancient gods (par hei long) with gods a little ahead thanks to their intelligence  

tian's return was kinda pointless. felt like they just wanted to use him to conclude the series in a certain way.  still epic as fuck so whatever 

my biggest disappointment is still shi xing not meeting tian after all this time


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2014)

I refuse to believe its over until something official is announced


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2014)

A spinoff is coming so no worrys.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2014)

Spinoff? Tell me more


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



If this is the ending of the series then it was definitely rushed because there's so much left too explore and unresolved issues despite this series having a very fast pacing it never once felt rushed too me the author always seemed too have the story mapped out.

Aside from what I mentioned earlier there's a couple of things I was expecting too see before it ended.

I'd also like too have seen Shi Xing meet his father as well since that's been a long time coming and if it doesn't happen it would feel like a troll since it's something we've been waiting too see for a while now.

Seeing Zi Yu and Tian meet one more time since I enjoyed there interactions/fight so much in S2 it would be a shame not too get too see them talk one last time.

Another thing I wanted too see was an arc where the enemy faction was mostly Mantra users beginning of S3 it was highlighted as being one of the main fighting styles but it really hasn't been showcased at all aside from XinYue Kue.

But she's trash I want too see a Mantra user who is at least as strong as the Great General's/Sage King's are since we've had great showcasing for Soul Power, Divine Power, Smelting Aura, they've all been fleshed out very well.

So I would expect that Mantra would get it's own arc where it can be fully fleshed out and see what it's all about.

That and I want too see Zi Yu/Ah Gou achieve limit break before the series ends as well since they mastered every other power they just need to master Soul Power and they have a complete set.


----------



## Stannis (May 2, 2014)

police cop zi yu adventures spinoff plz


----------



## Sphyer (May 2, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Well I wouldn't say Xin Yue was trash. She's pretty much the best mantra user in the series at this point and she knew quite a few manner of spells including the mantra to revive the ancient gods. She may not be that strong compared to the other actual fighters in the series but her mantra speaks for itself.

I would have liked to see more of it use though I guess. Fu Yi made use of them alot as his normal fighting style but we never got to see too much from it aside from people like SuiFeng QiWu and Ah Lan using them in battle.

Shen Yen's divine sealing formation that he used to weaken Tian seemed pretty damn good though it required alot of preptime and would not have been able to have been done normally but the potential there is still quite interesting.

Makes me wonder why he didn't attempt to do something like that again when he was fighting against Wu Geng and Shi Xing.






Boshi said:


> police cop zi yu adventures spinoff plz


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 3, 2014)

Boshi said:


> police cop zi yu adventures spinoff plz



I would be perfectly fine with this. 

Although in all seriousness the Authors of Feng Shen ji may very well make some type of Squeal or spinoff of the series. 

That being said i have no idea if the Authors have stated anything in regards to what they want to do after Feng Shen Ji. *All i know is they better not call it quits and keep on doing what they are doing. * As shown with Wolf and Mary quality authors/artists are just that, don't need to be feng shen ji to be epic.


----------



## Sphyer (May 4, 2014)

New Scan is out

True power 05 - Confusion 05

ZongHeng TianXia kicking ass 

Wu Geng finally shows up also

Next chapter should be fun


----------



## Sablés (May 4, 2014)

Zongheng :ignoramus


----------



## Ghost (May 4, 2014)

Wu Geng.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 4, 2014)

Poor ice dude Zhen Chan go heal him.

Anyway bad ass chapter the art was great as usual.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 4, 2014)

I was expecting some monochrome ownage there. Pity it didn't happen.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 4, 2014)

Wu Geng is cockblocking our Dark One fights.


----------



## Shiny (May 4, 2014)

fucking boss chapter!!!!! 


and about the ice guy,if he sleeps on burning charcoal he wouldn't get weaker?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 4, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Poor ice dude Zhen Chan go heal him.
> 
> Anyway bad ass chapter the art was great as usual.



No 

My time is too valuable


----------



## Sphyer (May 4, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> Wu Geng is cockblocking our Dark One fights.



I kno right

A bunch of limit breaks were about to happen had he not shown up 

Though to be fair, his appearance will make things even more interesting and a test for his strength potentially and leadership skills mostly.

HanFeng and SiWang both are against the current system in the Dark Ones city and while they may differ in certain aspects, they both agree that Wu Geng's rules when it comes to the tribal leaders influences have corrupted things.

How he's going to restore order if it's possible will be interesting to see since there are so many dissenting opinions 



Shiny said:


> fucking boss chapter!!!!!
> 
> 
> and about the ice guy,if he sleeps on burning charcoal he wouldn't get weaker?



Not really. It's probably some special body property with him. The charcoal helps cool the frost sickness in the body so it does more help than harm. King of sad to see HanFeng LinLin in such a state though.

Always the really great characters that end up getting plagued by some kind of sickness.


----------



## Roman (May 5, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I kno right
> 
> A bunch of limit breaks were about to happen had he not shown up
> 
> ...



What I'm interested in seeing is how Wu Geng will react when he sees how the laws expanded and whether he'll agree with them or try to reform them in some way. It's not unlikely that the way the political system developed somewhat strayed from what he had in mind.


----------



## Stannis (May 5, 2014)

HanFeng has a point. there should be a new rule where the president can only be a dark one.


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2014)

Freedan said:


> What I'm interested in seeing is how Wu Geng will react when he sees how the laws expanded and whether he'll agree with them or try to reform them in some way. It's not unlikely that the way the political system developed somewhat strayed from what he had in mind.



It seems like most of the issue comes from some dislike of the tribal leaders influence in the city since I guess some of the dark ones don't get along with tribes much and they dislike their equal influence in the council?

I dunno, it'll be interesting to see how Wu Geng will calm things down.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure most of the problem is just that Dark Ones like to fight. 
It doesn't seem like they are pissed off because the city council doesn't fix the holes on 25th street, or there's a new tax on soft drinks, or the mayor doesn't respect family values.

These dudes did nothing other than fighting for most of their lives and the one time they stopped doing it was because someone stronger than them forced them to unite to fight someone even stronger. 
Even if there were no natives something like this would happen.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 6, 2014)

^Are you insulting my dark brothers? I takw offense to that.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 6, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Are you insulting my dark brothers? I takw offense to that.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 6, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Are you insulting my dark brothers? I takw offense to that.



No, in a manhua about awesome fighting, liking to fight is the highest virtue!


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2014)

I really enjoy how the earlier perceived notions of the Dark Ones being a tribe of violent barbarians holds true in a sense. I honestly thought they would be cast aside as peace-lovers after the war was over.

Glad to be proven wrong.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2014)

Samehadaman said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the problem is just that Dark Ones like to fight.
> It doesn't seem like they are pissed off because the city council doesn't fix the holes on 25th street, or there's a new tax on soft drinks, or the mayor doesn't respect family values.
> 
> These dudes did nothing other than fighting for most of their lives and the one time they stopped doing it was because someone stronger than them forced them to unite to fight someone even stronger.
> Even if there were no natives something like this would happen.



Yeah, you have a point.

Wu Geng is going to have to straighten and make them behave the old fashion way then


----------



## Matariki (May 6, 2014)

Who else likes SiWang?


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2014)

I'd think that most of the great generals would be pretty well liked in general 

Speaking of that though, since I'm bored and need something to kill time with...

I'll rank my favorite Great Generals in order 

1.ZongHeng TianXia
2.HanFeng LinLin
3.SiWang YenShen
4.GuiMei SenLin
5.Qiong Jiong Jie
6.TieXue WuShuang
7.LuanWu KuangDao
8.SuiFeng QiWu
9.MuWu BiaoQing
10.BuWen BuWen
11.XingXing YouLei
12.DaChi SiFang
13.CanBai DeLian

Though to be honest, most of the lower ones on the list are only there because they don't have much presence right now or anything to show off. 

1-3: I have an immense like for these 3 . I mean you have basically the 3 strongest dark ones and they also have some interesting personalities/powers to go along with that. ZongHeng TianXia with his manly as fuck design rocking those feather capes and going in man to man with his fists like a baws. His soul gear is pretty cool too. It almost reminds me of Tian Wu's fighting style where he attacks and his punches can create thunder claps. Explosive punches and using his explosive powers for excellent speed manuvers. HangFeng LinLin honestly could have been my number 1 too but between him and ZongHeng, they usually fluctuate on who my top favorite Great General is mostly because I like him for pretty much the same reason as ZongHeng. His ice powers are very interesting and his design is great. He also has a level headed personality in general. I'd say more but it would be a repeat of what I said for ZongHeng basically. SiWang YenShen though he always below these 2 for me. Despite that, I like him because he's a pretty ruthless friend you don't wanna screw around with and has this ominous design with a pretty interesting soul gear. Also he has a few screws loose to the point that he kind of makes Qiong Jiong Jie seem more reasonable to me somehow 

Well ok, I'm probably over hyping that part of him 

Still, his role is very interesting compared to the other dark ones to me setting aside all that.

4-9: Like with the higher ones a bit more than the lower ones. Basically the group that are probably close to equal with eachother. GuiMei earned my respect in his battle with Zhen Chan and his powers are pretty interesting. Qiong Jiong Jie aka General Rape lives on my heart (and Zi Yu's soul since he gave his soul to him before he died ). TieXue WuShuang has one of the best personalities and one of the best bro's in the dark ones. Kind of sad he died cause it would have been interesting to see how much further he could have developed his power. I sort of wonder where he would compare in strength to the other dark ones during the war. LuanWu KuangDao is nice though I guess his personality is not as good to me as the others I put higher. His weapon is pretty cool though. SuiFeng QiWu is alright as well as MuWu BiaoQing. Those two never really big favorites of mine but they have some interesting aspects and attitudes that I liked. SuiFeng gets a step higher than him though because that death was sad 

10-13:For these last ones, there isn't too much to say. They are basically the ones with least developed characters and I basically ranked them on superficial reasons. BuWen BuWen because he's this giant headless dude whose kind of cowardly which is hilarious. XingXing YouLei is someone I feel like I should have a bit higher since she has had more screentime but eh...I never really was a fan of her. She's ok but whenever she comes to mind, I always remember how she gets owned by ZhenChan and Tian . It's not so much that she sucks at fighting but more so she fights the worst opponents. Even still, her viewpoint for me is the kind of char who just shows up hyping up their usefulness only to get curb stomped.



Jumps in trying to express that she's extremely relevant and can do something.



Tian says "lol u suk" and uses the force on her and she's finished in only 2 pages of her return 

At least BuWen makes me laugh while keeping his dignity .

(I love picking on XingXing too much)

Anyway, for the last two...DaChi SiFang is one of the least interesting ones. He doesn't seem all that strong and honestly feels like he just takes up space. Would be nice to learn more about him though. CanBai DeLian is last just because she has yet to be interesting and all she's really done is bitch and moan and it doesn't help that the only thing about her character known is that she wanted NiTian to limit break her . Though she's still ok I guess.

Overall, all of them are likable and the only thing they really lacked are screen time. It's partly why these chapters and upcoming ones are going to be nice since the dark one great generals are finally getting focus and character development.


----------



## convict (May 6, 2014)

My top three are exactly the same as yours (between them I am undecided) and the funny thing is it was this way for me even in season 2 as well before they were revealed to be so tied to the plot and before it was shown that they were the strongest after Nitian and Rape. I think it is because the author would subtly hint at how special they were through certain panels even in season 2 to make way for their true moments of glory in season 3.


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2014)

Probably. At the very least, ZongHeng and HanFeng were my top 3 at the time too.

Would have liked to see a bit more of their battles at the Ruin Sea though.



ZongHeng smashing one of the Sage Elders (to death presumably) while HanFeng cuts another one of them in half while freezing the cut areas were pretty cool. Even KuangDao was pretty much stomping most of the gods in groups 

Going by logic, he should be much stronger too and even potentially have a limit break.


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2014)

Yup

He's also in the top 3 for strongest defense in the dark ones so it kind of shows in this chapter with how much punishment he can take and still get back up to fight.


----------



## Tian (May 11, 2014)

Ch.14


----------



## Sphyer (May 11, 2014)

Didn't know Hanfeng was blind too. His body sure got fucked up from the frost sickness.

Wu Gengs hilarious as usual and his soul gear is pretty cool and fits him.

Also this thread is finally about to reach 2k posts and get onto part 2.


----------



## Tian (May 11, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Didn't know Hanfeng was blind too. His body sure got fucked up from the frost sickness.
> 
> Wu Gengs hilarious as usual and his soul gear is pretty cool and fits him.
> 
> Also this thread is finally about to reach 2k posts and get onto part 2.


First line needs to be spoilered dude really, that hasn't been introduced yet  

I think we should spam the next thread for 24 hours and get a part 3 thread, symbolic of the progression of Feng Shen Ji :3


----------



## Sphyer (May 11, 2014)

Tian said:


> First line needs to be spoilered dude really, that hasn't been introduced yet
> 
> I think we should spam the next thread for 24 hours and get a part 3 thread, symbolic of the progression of Feng Shen Ji :3



Eh?

It has already.



He already says that the frost is the reason is affecting his health so it's not really a spoiler.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 11, 2014)

Loling at that fodder dark one for thinking that he mattered in the discussion.


----------



## Sphyer (May 11, 2014)

Kids these days


----------



## Lezu (May 11, 2014)

Well this chapter was more or less interesting.


----------



## Reznor (May 11, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

